# Guilty or Not Guilty



## mike4lorie (Nov 24, 2019)

Okay, this game is where someone posts a question and you reply _GUILTY_ if you have done it or _NOT GUILTY_ if you have not have done it!  Then you ask a question for the next person!  

Walked into a post or wall by accident


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 24, 2019)

Guilty

Called someone by the wrong name?


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 24, 2019)

Guilty

Called in to work sick, when not really sick...


----------



## chic (Nov 25, 2019)

Guilty

Didn't answer your phone because you didn't feel like it?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2019)

*Guilty*

*Dodged paying a fare on the bus or train at some time..*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 25, 2019)

Not Guilty
Wore 2 different colored socks?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 25, 2019)

Not guilty. Did it with shoes, though.

Ever been a micromanager?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2019)

*Not Guilty*

*Ever had a speeding ticket ?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 25, 2019)

Guilty

Skipped Breakfast today


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 26, 2019)

Not guilty
Did you brush your teeth after each meal?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 26, 2019)

*Not guilty... morning and night *

*You take offence easily *


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 26, 2019)

Not Guilty

Lied to a Friend ?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 26, 2019)

Guilty. "No, those pants do not make you look fat."

Left your keys sticking in the door by mistake?


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2019)

Not Guilty

Wishing the week away


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2019)

*Guilty ... Particularly when I'm in pain and waiting for the doctors appointment 

Borrowed something and not returned it *


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2019)

Not Guilty

Taking the garbage out everytime on time


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 27, 2019)

Not Guilty

Getting daily exercise?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2019)

*Guilty *

*Wearing cheap store bought glasses, instead of prescription specs..*


----------



## chic (Nov 30, 2019)

Guilty.

Sacrificing duty for pleasure once in a while?


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2019)

Guilty

Sometimes risking things in life?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 1, 2019)

Guilty

Being impatient with other people at times?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2019)

*Guilty*

*Had a falling out with a neighbour at some time..*


----------



## toffee (Dec 1, 2019)

GUILTY 

Lied to put off a visitor


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 1, 2019)

Guilty

Quit a job without thinking things thru then regretted it


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 2, 2019)

Not Guilty (Only had two jobs through my working life)

Went to a store st the very time they closed and begged them to just let you get one thing you really needed...


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2019)

*Not Guilty...*
*
*
*Wash your hair every day...*


----------



## chic (Dec 2, 2019)

Guilty. Is this a bad thing? I water it so it will grow.  

Complain about eating leftovers?


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 2, 2019)

Not Guilty

Do you click 'I agree'  to terms/conditions on forms without reading any of it?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2019)

*Not guilty*

*I speed read the important parts.. *

*Use the slightest bad weather as an excuse not to go out *


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 2, 2019)

Not guilty

You're the most frequent poster on several forums


----------



## Repondering (Dec 2, 2019)

Not guilty

You watch a soap opera and think of it as real people living real lives.


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 3, 2019)

Not Guilty

You sometimes speed without realizing it


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 3, 2019)

Not Guilty

Been on camping trips?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 3, 2019)

*Not Guilty*

* Prefer  the internet to watching TV...*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 5, 2019)

Not Guilty

You get upset if you miss a segment when watching TV


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2019)

*Not guilty..I can always do a live rewind.. *

*You believe in Astrology*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 9, 2019)

False

You look at YouTube to help fix things


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2019)

*True ( occasionally)*

* You speak more than one language*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 9, 2019)

I really don't understand this thread. Doesn't "guilty" imply that you are doing something wrong?  So if I say I am guilty of speaking more than one language, for instance, what does that mean?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2019)

It's just a light hearted thread , Sunny.. I'm sure it's just as good as saying.. true or false.. trouble is there's a few almost identical thread s like these , easy to get true and false, guilty and not guilty and yes or no mixed up..


----------



## Sunny (Dec 9, 2019)

Yeah, maybe a bit too redundant?  Anyway, here's one that I think belongs in a "guilty or not guilty thread:"

You smoked in your youth.


----------



## chic (Dec 10, 2019)

Guilty

You eat too much.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 10, 2019)

Oh I am guilty of that for sure!

You talk to your pet


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 10, 2019)

Guilty

You eat while standing at kitchen counter.


----------



## chic (Dec 11, 2019)

not guilty

leaving dust bunnies under the furniture if you're in a hurry with the vacuuming?


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 11, 2019)

Not Guilty

You get in the line that says 15 or less, and you have 18 items


----------



## Sunny (Dec 11, 2019)

Not guilty.

You raise your eyebrows at people who get in the "15 or less" line and they have 18 items.


----------



## chic (Dec 11, 2019)

Not guilty.

You can't open produce bags easily.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 11, 2019)

Guilty

You already have a new calendar for yourself/your own home, for the year 2020.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 11, 2019)

Guilty. Well, not "guilty," but yes. We do a Shutterfly family photo calendar every year.

You manage to get at least one piece of chocolate into your diet every day.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2019)

*Guilty with a capital GUILTY !!!  *

*You have a junk drawer in your kitchen *


----------



## Sunny (Dec 11, 2019)

Guilty.

You sometimes play games on your computer.


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 12, 2019)

Guilty

Are you in bed before 10 every night?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 12, 2019)

Not guilty.

You like to watch the awards ceremonies on TV (Oscar, Golden Globes, etc.)


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 12, 2019)

Guilty. I like most entertainment awards shows.

You have served something you bought and told guests you made/cooked it yourself.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2019)

*Not guilty*

*You've been arrested *


----------



## Sunny (Dec 12, 2019)

Not guilty.

You've made a bad mistake with your hair.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 13, 2019)

Not guilty

You've made an obscene gesture at another driver.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 13, 2019)

Not guilty.

You've participated in a festival when visiting a foreign country.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2019)

*True.. on many occasions *

*You have a favourite chair you prefer to  always sit in despite having a choice *


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 13, 2019)

True

You have certain food allergies.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2019)

*True  ( intolerances rather than allergies)*

* In your life you've worked more than 6 different jobs *


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 14, 2019)

Not Guilty
You use air condtioners during warm months instead of fans?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 14, 2019)

Guilty. Sometimes. I use fans also.

You have accidentally caused minor dents in someone else's car.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2019)

* Not guilty !!* ( someone crashed into mine tho', a  hit and run but we tracked him down and  got him into court  ) 

*You  stole sweets (candy) from the store when you were a child *


----------



## Sunny (Dec 14, 2019)

Not guilty.

You eat salty snacks.


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 15, 2019)

True

You get annoyed with other shoppers at Christmas Time...


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2019)

*False *

*You've had an argument with someone in the last month *


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 16, 2019)

Not Guilty

You are thinking you might like to be in the summer months right now...


----------



## Sunny (Dec 16, 2019)

Not Guilty.

You've thrown a recyclable item in the regular trash because you were too lazy to rinse it off.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2019)

*Guilty...*

*You've forgotten or purposely not tipped your postman ( mailman ) at Christmas *


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 17, 2019)

Guilty

Did you forget somebody to invite for dinner?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2019)

*Not Guilty*

*You almost always forget  to get petrol ( gas) when you're out shopping and have to make a special trip for it.. *


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 17, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> *Guilty...
> 
> You've forgotten or purposely not tipped your postman ( mailman ) at Christmas *



In the US mail carriers aren't allowed to accept tips, and any gifts must be under $20 in value.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> In the US mail carriers aren't allowed to accept tips, and any gifts must be under $20 in value.


* That makes makes sense...but not here in the UK, the postmen, look forward to making a big bonus in customer tips at Christmas.
In fact ''boxing day'' the day after Christmas  originated  in the Uk and the sovereign countries and many others in Europe  finds it's origin  in gifts given to those who have been of service to  us during the year .  A ‘Christmas Box’ in Britain is a name for a Christmas present to a tradesman

. Boxing Day was traditionally a day off for servants and the day when they received a ‘Christmas Box’ from the master. The servants would also go home on Boxing Day to give ‘Christmas Boxes’ to their families.

It's still a tradition now in 2019 to give a tip or a gift to people like the postman, the refuse collectors  , the milk deliverers ( although there's now relatively few of the latter)... and as an aside Boxing day is also a National holiday *


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2019)

*Back to the game....*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 17, 2019)

Interesting discussion, though. I'll introduce it under General Discussions.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 19, 2019)

Back...to...the... game PLEASE

Guilty or not guilty...

You borrowed something from a neighbor and haven't returned it yet.


----------



## chic (Dec 19, 2019)

Not guilty.

You give false compliments to people to be nice.


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 19, 2019)

False

You watch sports


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2019)

*true ( some)... 

You didn't have a church wedding*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 19, 2019)

True

You've had to call a tow truck once


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2019)

*Guilty *- in a foreign country where I could barely speak the language 

*You live within a hundred mile radius of where you were born*


----------



## chic (Dec 19, 2019)

guilty

You scare easily.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 19, 2019)

Not guilty

You overheard an argument recently.


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 19, 2019)

Not Guilty

You forgot something for  Christmas dinner


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2019)

*Not guilty.*..( there's 5 days till Christmas) 

*You prefer to tell jokes than listen to them *


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 20, 2019)

Guilty

You love citrus fruits


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 22, 2019)

Guilty

You dislike doing laundry.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2019)

*Not guilty but  I dislike ironing  *

*You've entered your child or pet into a beauty contest  at some time in the past *


----------



## Sunny (Dec 22, 2019)

Oh God, not guilty! 

You have honked at a driver who just did something stupid.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2019)

*Guilty ( but I don't feel guilty about it)  *

* You add ketchup to a lot of your meals *


----------



## chic (Dec 22, 2019)

Not guilty.

You have dietary restrictions.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 22, 2019)

Not guilty. Just try to use common sense.

You sing in the shower.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 23, 2019)

Not guilty

Sometimes if you don't have to go out you wear your bathrobe all day.


----------



## chic (Dec 23, 2019)

guilty, but what a bathrobe it is!

you walk into a room and forget why you went in there.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 23, 2019)

Guilty

You like to listen to music alot


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 23, 2019)

*GUILTY *

*You have your haircut very regularly at a salon... *


----------



## Sunny (Dec 23, 2019)

Sort of regularly, but not on a schedule. So, sort of guilty.

Your mental self-image is different from what appears in the mirror.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 23, 2019)

*Guilty *... very much so.. 

* Same question back again....*


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 23, 2019)

Not guilty

You can eat the same meal several days in a row.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 23, 2019)

Not Guilty

You can run 10miles a day


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 24, 2019)

Not guilty (Are you kidding? Run 10 miles a day?  )

You go back to bed after breakfast.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2019)

*Not guilty.*.. I've never done that ever...unless I was in hospital 

*You've passed off shop bought Christmas festive food as home-made *


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 24, 2019)

Not guilty

You've feigned illness to avoid a date or other social event.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 24, 2019)

Not guilty

You have at times worn what was stylish, even though you personally hated it.


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 25, 2019)

Not Guilty

Up early with the Grandchildren today?


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 25, 2019)

Not guilty

Wish you could turn back the clock to happier times when you were a kid?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 25, 2019)

*Not guilty... *
*
*
*You've been watching Christmas shows on TV today *


----------



## Sunny (Dec 25, 2019)

Not guilty

You're having trouble thinking up any more questions.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 25, 2019)

Not guilty

You want it to snow soon.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 25, 2019)

Not Guilty

Would love to go on a Trip


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 26, 2019)

Not guilty

You got a speeding ticket in the past year


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 26, 2019)

*Not guilty..*. ( never had a speeding ticket) 

*You're still eating yesterdays leftovers today *


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 27, 2019)

Not guilty

You often leave TV on when you leave to do errands.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 27, 2019)

*False*

*You've been watching all the old recycled Christmas movies the last few days *


----------



## chic (Dec 27, 2019)

Not guilty

You're sick to death of Christmas and all the work that goes with it this year.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 27, 2019)

*Not guilty..*

*You drink fizzy pop....*


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 28, 2019)

Guilty

You don't permit smoking in your home.


----------



## chic (Dec 28, 2019)

not guilty

you're lazy on weekends


----------



## Sunny (Dec 29, 2019)

Not guilty, weekends are really no different from the rest of the week.

You entertain in your home a lot less than you used to.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2019)

*Guilty ..*

*You learned semaphore as a child *


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 31, 2019)

Not guilty

You're the most frequent poster on several forums.


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 1, 2020)

Not Guilty

Do you wish there was some new games?


----------



## toffee (Feb 1, 2020)

guilty

do you  love marmite


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 1, 2020)

Not guilty (My Mom loved it, RIP Mom)

Do you like peanut butter & Banana...


----------



## Kaila (Feb 1, 2020)

Guilty.

You wonder Which, of the currently used Games, here, is the oldest/longest running one.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 1, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Guilty.
> 
> You wonder Which, of the currently used Games, here, is the oldest/longest running one.


*Not guilty *( I know )  

*You still wear a watch  *


----------



## Kaila (Feb 1, 2020)

Not guilty.

(But @hollydolly  , DO tell the above , please! )

You enjoy doing crossword puzzles.?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 1, 2020)

*It's very easy..we changed from an older forum to this forum at the end of June 2019 and we lost all the games threads from the previous forum and so had to start new ones  , so the earliest games on here start on the 30th of June 2019, and lots were started on that first day... 

Guilty*..I luuurve crosswords...  especially cryptic..

*You have /had  breathing problems that required the use of some kind of inhaler... *


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 2, 2020)

Guilty

Take vitamin D for your Sun needs


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 6, 2020)

*Not guilty*

*You've served on a jury *


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 6, 2020)

*Guilty (that's also the verdict we gave)*

*You spend too much money on shoes ?*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 6, 2020)

Not Guilty

You took a photo or photos, today or yesterday?


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 6, 2020)

Not Guilty

You like talking on the phone ?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 6, 2020)

*not guilty...

You've visted yellowstone park *


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 6, 2020)

*Not guilty

Have you hosted more than 20 people for dinner?*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 6, 2020)

*Guilty*

*You have more than 3 scatter cushions on your sofa /couch *


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 6, 2020)

Not guilty

You ate some type of soup today


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 7, 2020)

False
You wish you had heated seats, and steering wheel in your car


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 7, 2020)

*Not guilty...*

*You're  going/been for a walk in the sun today*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 7, 2020)

Not Guilty

Wearing boots today


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 7, 2020)

Not Guilty

You have plans for today


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 7, 2020)

*Not guilty, *

*You sleep in a queen size bed... *


----------



## chic (Feb 7, 2020)

Not guilty.

You eat too many sweets.


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 8, 2020)

Guilty

You eat lots of breads


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2020)

*Guilty...*

*You  had blood tests recently?  (within the last 6 months) *


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 9, 2020)

True (a week ago Friday)

You are up way too early today


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2020)

*Not guilty...*
*
*
*You can't see out of your windows because of the heavy rain today*


----------



## chic (Feb 10, 2020)

Not guilty.

You are lazier than you wish you were.


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 10, 2020)

Not guilty

You miss shopping at malls.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 10, 2020)

*Not guilty, we still have lots of Malls...*
*
*
*You have your cellphone on your bedside table while you sleep... *


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 10, 2020)

Guilty

You always drink a beverage with a meal (even water)


----------



## Millyd (Feb 10, 2020)

Guilty I only drink water at home unless I’m out for a meal then it’s a soda squash 

You have sampled a grape or two in the supermarket before buying


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 10, 2020)

Not Guilty

Do you lie about your age ?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 10, 2020)

*Not guilty*
*
*
*You prefer to take public transport than drive yourself...*


----------



## chic (Feb 10, 2020)

Not guilty. I prefer to drive.

You watch too much TV.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 10, 2020)

*Not guilty*

*You  buy your clothes in the thrift shop *


----------



## chic (Feb 11, 2020)

Not guilty. But I do buy some things at yard and estate sales.

Someone has said something kind to you in the past 48 hrs.


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 11, 2020)

Guilty

You had a good Breakfast today


----------



## chic (Feb 12, 2020)

Guilty.

You're a coffee drinker.


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 12, 2020)

Guilty

You like red wine?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2020)

*Not guilty...*

*You've eaten chocolate today *


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 16, 2020)

Not guilty

You prefer sit-down eateries vs drive-thru


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 16, 2020)

Not Guilty


You prefer a bubble bath to a shower


----------



## chic (Feb 16, 2020)

So GUILTY.

You're grumpy in the mornings.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 16, 2020)

*Guilty... i just don't talk for about an hour. *

*You prefer to be the big fish in a small pool compared to a small fish in a Big pool *


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 28, 2020)

not guilty.

You enjoy the company of many or few.


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 3, 2020)

Not Guilty

you forgot to return a Library book for months to a year


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 3, 2020)

*Not Guilty

 You wear glasses instead of lenses...*


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 4, 2020)

Not guilty

You have bailed someone out of jail.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2020)

*Not guilty.. m'lud....

You prepared a meal from scratch today *


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)

Guilty Yesterday

Do you like finger foods on a Saturday night?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2020)

*Not guilty* ( saturdays )... any night will do 

*You have radio controlled clocks in your home*


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 10, 2020)

Not Guilty

You prefer casual shoes to Dress Shoes


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 10, 2020)

Guilty

You own several watches for different occasions


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2020)

*Guilty*

*You rarely go to the stores now preferring to buy online *


----------



## chic (Mar 17, 2020)

not guilty

you're staying inside more than usual


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2020)

*true.*.. but tbh I'm grateful I don't live in an apartment because I think I would go stir crazy if I didn't have my gardens to wander into when I'm feeling the cabin fever descending on me

*You live close to members of your family... *


----------



## chic (Mar 17, 2020)

guilty

You live far from immediate family.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2020)

*Guilty* ( most of them) 

*Your first job after leaving school  was in an office *


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 17, 2020)

*Guilty

If married, you retained your maiden name.*


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 17, 2020)

Not Guilty (I'm not an emancipated woman)

During the cold weather, you tend to stick to one room.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2020)

*False... my whole house is heated to the same temps except my husbands office, he likes it to be cool in there. *

*You'd describe yourself as a cheapskate rather than a spendthrift  *


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 18, 2020)

True...I'm both really...I love spending money but don't like to pay more than I have to.

You like to up-cycle when possible


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 20, 2020)

*True*

*If you're requested to self isolate you will find it hard to not go to the hair salon*


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 20, 2020)

False, I hate being touched by strangers so don't enjoy having my hair done.

Do you have a sewing-machine?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 20, 2020)

*Not guilty...*
*
*
*You have enough hand gel to protect you if you go out of the house..*


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 21, 2020)

False, I am a hiker and always have a pack of anti-bacterial wipes with me.

You are alarmed at the prospect of all the schools being closed, and hordes of kids being at large with nothing to do.


----------



## chic (Mar 22, 2020)

Not guilty. I was a kid once myself way back in the Stone Age. I know what to expect.

The coronavirus thing is making you wish you could run away (except there's nowhere to go).


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 22, 2020)

Guilty.

You love to look at the stars in the sky on a warm summer night.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 22, 2020)

Guilty 

You know all the constellations and the stories that go with them.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 22, 2020)

*False ..*

*You've had gifts or calls or cards,  for Mothers day... today... 

my daughter in Spain couldn't send me flowers so she took photos of flowers in her garden and sent them to me instead... ..  *







 Bird of Paradise






 The orange blossom on her orange trees....


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 22, 2020)

True

You spoke to your daughter on video link


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 22, 2020)

*Not guilty . she was on the  landline 

You keep getting the true or false and the guilty and not guilty questions mixed up.. *


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 22, 2020)

False

You dislike a certain friend's pet


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 23, 2020)

False, I love all animals

You have all your remotes neatly stored in a proper container.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 23, 2020)

Guilty...a leather box which also holds tissues , and my kindle and Ipad...






*You had a high fibre breakfast this morning *


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 23, 2020)

False

Do you believe we need to lock everywhere 100% to get rid of this virus?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 24, 2020)

Guilty (it does seem the only way)

You bang your front door when you come home, to announce your arrival.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 24, 2020)

*Guilty  *- I hate anyone doing that, I can hear my neighbour slamming their door everytime they go out or in... and I'm detached from them, Jeez!!


*You've seen a lot of different people in the last few days  walking dogs  in your neighbourhood whom  you've never seen before *


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 24, 2020)

Not Guilty

You love Greek Pasta Salad


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 24, 2020)

Not guilty

You make your own lavender bags


----------



## chic (Mar 24, 2020)

Guilty, and rose ones too.

You're ordering food online now?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 24, 2020)

Guilty, or rather I was trying to but haven't been successful, the system has clogged up.

You're thinking of making your own bread


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 24, 2020)

*Guilty .. *

*You eat  your main meal of the day  at lunchtime ... *


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 24, 2020)

*Not guilty 

You have more than 6 keys on your keyring.*


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 25, 2020)

Guilty

You hang charms on your handbag (purse)


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 25, 2020)

*Not Guilty*

*  You snack after 9pm .... *


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 25, 2020)

Not guilty

You have migrated to this site from another, less friendly one.


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 25, 2020)

Not guilty

You wish there was a chat here, where we could actually type and chat to one another?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 25, 2020)

Guilty, yes, that would be nice..however, this is the next best thing.

You prefer to use a 'proper' pen rather than a cheap biro


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 25, 2020)

*Guilty...I love pens*
*
*
*There is a first  name that you actively dislike because you associate it with a person who caused you pain or upset..*


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 26, 2020)

Guilty, it's my own (my mothers choice)

Your chairs have throws on them


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 26, 2020)

*Not Guilty *- I don't have chairs...  (and the sofas don't ) 

*You've served on a jury *


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 26, 2020)

Not guilty, still waiting to be called.
(By the way, all my chairs are covered in throws, you must have your household well-trained)

You often forget to put out your wheelie-bin


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 26, 2020)

Forget it Jass... only you know .. and if you told him, then you'd both know and then when you saw each other in the street you'd be embarrassed..so don't tell him.. 

Welcome to the games...


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 26, 2020)

@Rosemarie  .. there's only me and o/h here..no animals... and o/h is out of the house up to 15 hours a day at work... My furniture is all leather it never gets dirty

*Not guilty *.. only once I put the _wrong _one out , but otherwise no I never forget I've got a reminder on my fridge

*You often forget to lock your back door /shed/ balcony door/ equivalent... *


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 26, 2020)

Back to the game ...

Not guilty - I never forget to lock doors & double check

You borrow things from neighbors


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 26, 2020)

*Not guilty* -  I Never do that 

*You always read your post the day it arrives..*


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 26, 2020)

Jass66 said:


> hi holly. he didn't realize it and it was late. hes so nice and I feel guilty like ive invaded his privacy even tho it was an accident so fast not  intentional. ur right I wont say anything as u say I only know but I also feel embarrassed that ive seen him naked when I do see him in the future if that makes sense too.


Trouble is, you now have that image of him in your mind. Once you've seen a person naked, you never think of them in the same way again.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 26, 2020)

Not guilty, only personal mail, junk mail piles up on the hall table.

You keep all your bank statements


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 27, 2020)

*Guilty* altho' I don't get paper copies now.... 

*You've eaten cake today of some kind *( I've just been sitting out in the warm sunny garden with hubs, having tea and fruit scones)... ha, sounds very English doesn't it?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 27, 2020)

Jass...you have to answer the question before.. and then ask a question of your own


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 27, 2020)

Guilty, I had chocolate cake at lunch-time, with cream and coffee...self-indulgence!

You've put away your winter woollies, ready for your new spring wardrobe


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 27, 2020)

*Not  guilty .. *I keep all my clothes out all year round because I have a  large walk in closet....  

*You're going to diet for summer.... *


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 27, 2020)

*Not Guilty

You are able to keep a secret.*


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 27, 2020)

Guilty

You act like you like someone when you really don't ?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 28, 2020)

Guilty (don't we all?)

You often sit through a tv programme you can't stand because your other half enjoys it.


----------



## chic (Mar 28, 2020)

Not guilty.

You're seeing more flaws in everything do to too much quarantine because of the virus


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 28, 2020)

*Guilty*

*You  buy the generic versions of most medication*


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 28, 2020)

Not guilty, I try not to buy any medications, 

You always carry a mini-first aid kit whenever you go out (that might seem like a contradiction but I'm talking about dressings for blisters and minor accidents)


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 28, 2020)

*Guilty* ( I have a small pocket in my bag that has a couple of plasters etc in there)

*You've have parked in a mother and child space when there's been no-where else to park *


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 28, 2020)

Not Guilty, I don't drive

You have a sheepskin cover on your steering-wheel


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 28, 2020)

*Not guilty (no car now, but never did when I had vehicles)

You have "adopted" a zoo or charity animal. *


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2020)

*Not guilty.*.. we have however, adopted  real rescue animals...

*You live alone* ( other than with a pet)


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 29, 2020)

Not Guilty

You are starting to get depressed with everything going on?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 29, 2020)

Not Guilty, I'm enjoying the quiet

You always buy the local paper


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 29, 2020)

Not Guilty (read online)

You miss visiting Family or Friends


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2020)

*Guilty *

* You've been cheated on in  a relationship *


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 29, 2020)

Not Guilty (men stick to me like glue, I think I remind them of their mothers)

You practise Feng Shui


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 29, 2020)

False

Is today a good day to snuggle up and start a good book?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2020)

*Guilty - it's been a cold windy day...*

*You've been sea fishing at some point in your life*


----------



## Kaila (Mar 29, 2020)

Not guilty....

You've been skiing, at some time, either downhill or cross-country skiing


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 29, 2020)

False

You built a treehouse sometime during your life


----------



## Kaila (Mar 29, 2020)

Not guilty

You have climbed a tree and fell out


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 29, 2020)

Guilty


Wishing you could play games like Hop Scotch, British Bulldog, Mother May I...


----------



## Kaila (Mar 29, 2020)

Oh yes, guilty, guilty!  That would be fun, even now.....

(though never played or heard of the British Bulldog one 
and no such thing as Irish Setter or Golden Retriever game that I know of.... )

You have swam laps in an indoor  pool, sometime?


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 29, 2020)

False (don't swim, sink)

Did you ever play "Kick the Can" or "Capture the Flag"


----------



## Kaila (Mar 29, 2020)

False,  but I have heard of them both....

Were some of the games usually played by just boys or just girls, when you were young?


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 29, 2020)

False by all of us from like 7 - 16

Did you play games outside by gangs of you


----------



## Kaila (Mar 29, 2020)

Mostly false.… just a long rope for group jump rope, that I remember....

You liked, or do like, any board games?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2020)

*Guilty.*... and looking back at the previous questions I also plead guilty to swimming laps in the pool...I love that, it's my favourite thing to do..


* You are a night owl *


----------



## Kaila (Mar 29, 2020)

Not guilty, by nature, except for some of the disturbed, sleepless nights....

You ever liked playing Solitaire cards game...


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 29, 2020)

*Guilty*

*You enjoy reality shows*


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 30, 2020)

Not guilty 

You'll watch something simply because your favourite actor is in it, even if it's rubbish


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2020)

*Not guilty*

*You get bored very easily *


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 30, 2020)

Guilty, but I have lots of interests so I'm not bored for long.

When reading a newspaper, you read the sports pages first


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2020)

*Not guilty...*

*You have lots of books stored electronically.. ( kindle etc) *


----------



## Kaila (Mar 30, 2020)

Guilty

You might now, re-read ones you did read years ago?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 30, 2020)

Guilty, I have proper books, and re-read most of them.

You like long-running sagas.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2020)

*Not guilty *- I'm too impatient to get to the end 

*You  prefer dogs over cats...*


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 31, 2020)

Not guilty, I like to think I love all animals but I'm definitely a cat person.

You enjoy stories set in English country villages.


----------



## chic (Mar 31, 2020)

GUILTY !!!!!!!!!!!!!

You like or used to like American western movies and/or tv shows.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2020)

*Guilty....*loved them, still do occasionally 

*You would describe yourself as a pragmatist*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 1, 2020)

Guilty

You get annoyed with those who refuse to face up to reality


----------



## chic (Apr 1, 2020)

Not guilty.

You're more worried now than you were three weeks ago.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 1, 2020)

Not guilty, although yesterday I shouted at a man who stood right next to me in a shop. 

You often find yourself entering an empty shop, only for a crowd to follow you in.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 1, 2020)

*Guilty..*..it seems it doesn't matter what I stop and look at, everyone else want to stop and see what I'm looking at...

*You find regardless if you park in an empty car park, you will find  when you return that someone has parked right next to you..*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 1, 2020)

(It would seem we are both people-attracters!)

Not guilty, although my husband once inadvertently parked in an entrance and returned to the car to find a queue waiting for him to move so they could get out!

You enjoy visiting ancient ruins.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 1, 2020)

*Guilty.*....but not if we're talking about urban slums.. 

*You take a holiday abroad  ( or in this country ) every year *


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 1, 2020)

Not Guilty

Thinking of having a stirfry tonight?


----------



## chic (Apr 1, 2020)

Not guilty.

Eating heartier more fattening meals lately.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 1, 2020)

Guilty, I feel more hungry than usual

You enjoy trying different types of bread


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 1, 2020)

*Guilty *- I love flavoured breads, and I make a lot of my own... 

*You'd be interested in space travel if you had the opportunity... *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 2, 2020)

Not guilty, I'm hoping everyone else will leave and just us nature-lovers will have the Earth to ourselves

You have more than one calendar on your walls.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 2, 2020)

*False... No calendars *

*You own  more than one watch *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 2, 2020)

True, 

You wear a gilet


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 2, 2020)

*Guilty ... but not a fleece one, and only outdoors occasionally when it's too hot for a coat and too cold without something else..*

*You're a fan of  cookery shows on TV*


----------



## chic (Apr 2, 2020)

Not guilty. I'm a good cook on my own.

You're not as fastidious while quarentining.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 2, 2020)

*Not guilty .*.with a Capital* FALSE*... I'm very much _more _fastidious... 

*You're missing going to  your usual haunts ...*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 3, 2020)

Guilty, but that's because I'm not well, not because of the virus.

You use coloured bulbs in your lamps


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 3, 2020)

Sorry you're not well Rosemarie.. hopefully it's something that will get better 

*Not guilty* to the coloured lamps

*You are disinfecting your house every day or every other day? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 3, 2020)

(Thanks for your sympathy. I think I have post-viral fatigue)

 Guilty, I'm careful about hygiene anyway so all this is common practise for me.

You're wondering where you will buy your bedding plants, with garden centres being closed.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 3, 2020)

*False *we've given up the idea of bedding plants for this  year and just relying on our potted perennials  for colour and to attract the bees and butterflies to the garden...

*Same question back again...*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 4, 2020)

Guilty,  I think I'll have to buy packets of seeds instead.

You have one of those ride-on lawn mowers


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 4, 2020)

*Not guilty...*

*You love to visit zoos*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 5, 2020)

Not guilty, (having lived in Africa and seen animals living in the wild, I hate to see them in zoos)

You're loving all the tree blossom everywhere just now.


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 5, 2020)

Guilty

You are enjoying the spring-like weather


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 5, 2020)

*Guilty *- loving the beautiful weather, and I'm very pleased we have a garden so we don't have to go out to a park or similar ... 

*You're missing chatting outside  with your neighbours *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 5, 2020)

Not guilty, I don't chat to my neighbours, they keep dying!

You have a problem with cats in your garden


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 5, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> Not guilty, I don't chat to my neighbours, they keep dying!



hopefully not because you speak to them


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 5, 2020)

Well, I hope not, I hope they had simply come to the end of their allotted span


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 5, 2020)

*False about the cats * ( we do get cats in the garden occasionally, but I wouldn't say it's much of a problem, I just chase them out )

*You have to take more than one type of medication every day *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 5, 2020)

Guilty,  at present, hope it's just temporary

You have handbags to match all your shoes


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 5, 2020)

Not Guilty!!!  LOL

You have monogrammed undies


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 5, 2020)

*Not guilty.*..

*You've been out for exercise today* ( soo hot here today glorious)


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 5, 2020)

Not guilty, but I have sewn coloured bows on my knickers (don't tell anyone)

You spray your sheets with perfume


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 5, 2020)

*Not guilty... *

See my previous question


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 6, 2020)

False

Is it hard to write a question or a statement?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 6, 2020)

Not guilty

mike4lorie, are you still half-asleep?


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 6, 2020)

Guilty

Are you peeking through my windows watching my head?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 6, 2020)

Not guilty, I'm jumping to conclusions

Do you need coffee?


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 6, 2020)

Guilty

Are you making some?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 6, 2020)

*Not guilty*

Are _you_ ?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 6, 2020)

Not guilty

Don't you find tea more refreshing when it's warm?


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 6, 2020)

*Not guilty

You use loose tea instead of tea bags.*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 6, 2020)

Not guilty, I don't drink tea.

You can remember the very first television commercial


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 6, 2020)

*Not guilty* ( it was the year I was born)... but I know what it was for ..

*You've heard the news that our Prime Minister is now in ICU ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 7, 2020)

Guilty (I do wonder whether he should have done the same as his girlfriend and stayed in bed instead of working)

Are you saving money by not going window-shopping?


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 7, 2020)

Guilty

 Are you doing you very best today!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 7, 2020)

Not guilty

Are you fully awake


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 7, 2020)

*Guilty* is 12.30pm here... 

*Have you been outside  today*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 7, 2020)

Not guilty   Dark and fog

Will it get warm today


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 7, 2020)

Guilty, it has been warm today, cooling now

You always put marmalade on your toast


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 7, 2020)

*Not guilty* ( sometimes I do) 

*You're going to cook dinner soon.... *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 7, 2020)

Not guilty, time for supper here, but I just had some ice-cream....!

You find that when your appliances break down, they do it in tandem


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 7, 2020)

*Isn't it always the way ? I thought it happened to just me... *

*You've got quite a lot of stuff waiting to be donated to the charity shops when they finally re-open *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 7, 2020)

Guilty, it seems to have suddenly accumulated

You're taking the opportunity to have a good clear-out


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 8, 2020)

*Not guilty..*. (although I have a lot that needs to go )  because I wouldn't have anywhere to store it until I  manage to donate  it. 

*You believe the media when they say the supermarket shelves have filled again... *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 8, 2020)

Not guilty, although my local corner shop is well-stocked (I think the supermarkets can't cope with the sheer volume of on-line shopping and want people to go to the stores).

You have found yourself with a mountain of cardboard boxes from the on-line shopping


----------



## chic (Apr 8, 2020)

Not guilty.

You volunteer information.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 8, 2020)

Not Guilty (although I'm not sure what you mean)

You still use cloth nappies (diapers) on your grandchildren


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 8, 2020)

*Not guilty *- I don't have grandchildren

*You've stood in a supermarket queue in a car park recently  waiting in line to be allowed into the store.. *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 8, 2020)

Not guilty, I don't shop in supermarkets

You often park in a street some distance from your destination, rather than pay parking charges.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 9, 2020)

*Not guilty... 

You need some part of your home decorated... *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 9, 2020)

Guilty, ALL parts need decorating...but I'm only passing through, so will live with it for the time being

You have a separate scullery


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 9, 2020)

*Not guilty.*..we used to but we knocked it out to enlarge the kitchen 

*you use washing up liquid to wash your hair if there's no shampoo..*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 9, 2020)

Not guilty, I would use soap if that ever happened

You use shampoo to wash your woollens


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2020)

*Not guilty...*

*You sit outside in the garden or balcony to have breakfast if it's a nice morning... *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 12, 2020)

Not guilty, it isn't private enough

You used to collect autographs


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2020)

*Not guilty.. *

*You had a favourite singer  whose concerts you always went to.... regardless of how far you had to travel*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 12, 2020)

Not Guilty...I saw all of Elvis Presley's films, but never saw him in person

There are still songs which evoke memories of past events


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 12, 2020)

*Guilty

You have been to an opera performance.*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 12, 2020)

Not Guilty

You are wondering if you should make dessert today or not.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2020)

*Not guilty*  (guilty to the opera performance tho)... 

*You prefer to wear silver rather than gold *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 12, 2020)

Not guilty, I prefer gold

All your necklaces have matching ear-rings.


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 12, 2020)

Not Guilty

You are still up with me playing these silly games


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2020)

*Not guilty .*..I was asleep when you wrote that last question.. ( it was 6.52am UK time) 

(not guilty to the necklaces and earrings btw )... 


*You dislike windy weather more than any other type *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 13, 2020)

Not guilty, I love being tucked up in bed listening to the howling wind (don't like being out in it though)

You don't think the games on here are silly.


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 13, 2020)

Guilty

Your leaves are starting to Bud on your trees


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 13, 2020)

Guilty

You have one of those Japanese cherry trees in your garden


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2020)

*Not guilty*

*You've travelled first class on public transport *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 13, 2020)

Guilty,

You have a bus pass


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2020)

*Not Guilty*
*
You spend more money on clothing than home decor...*


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 13, 2020)

*Not guilty

You would rather be an architect than a teacher.*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 14, 2020)

Guilty

You have dug out that exercise DVD you bought ages ago and at last practising the moves.


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 14, 2020)

Not Guilty

You went through some closets yesterday


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 14, 2020)

*Not guilty*

* You're currently taking medication for something *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 14, 2020)

Not guilty...

You've re-arranged your furniture yet again


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 14, 2020)

*Not guilty..*. I want to, but hubs is laying a new patio outside as we speak so until he can help , I have to wait which could be weeks ... 

*Same question *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 14, 2020)

Guilty....I'm always moving my furniture around....a good way to get exercise!


You have lots of little tables dotted about


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 14, 2020)

*Guilty-ish.*... I can't move my furniture by myself it's all waaaay too big and  heavy... 

* you feel old when you think of your childrens' ages... *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 14, 2020)

Not guilty, they still seem like children to me


You look in the mirror and see your mother looking back at you


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 14, 2020)

*False *.. most of the time I see my paternal grandmother 

*Your cell phone / I pad/ Kindle have leather covers on them *


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 14, 2020)

*Not guilty

You have lived in your current residence less than 10 years.*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 15, 2020)

Guilty, and I still haven't settled

You have never been involved in a traffic accident


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 15, 2020)

*Not guilty * ( I was a passenger in a car accident when I was a teen) 

*You're in some kind of pain today *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 15, 2020)

Not guilty, I'm pleased to say

You have a little potting shed where you are able to attend to your plants


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 15, 2020)

*Not guilty .*..I just use the barn or the shed if I can't do it  in the garden for any reason .... 

*You've been on a protest march *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 15, 2020)

Not guilty, but have witnessed them...'Ban the Bomb!'

You dated a boy your dad disapproved of so you sneaked out to meet him.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2020)

*True..*. ( but it was my mum who disapproved of him) 

*You were married in white *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 16, 2020)

Guilty....and worthy of it!!

You chose your own engagement ring


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 16, 2020)

Not Guilty

Do you trim your own tree's and shrubs


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2020)

*Guilty..*.I've just literally been doing, it...come in for a rest because my back is sore from raking up...

*You've been married more than twice*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 16, 2020)

Not Guilty

You missing going shopping in the stores, malls?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2020)

*Not guilty .*... I'm missing going to the pub tho'.. where all my friends are and where we go for lunch or dinner  often sitting in the pub garden on a glorious day 

*Do you spend time fresh water  fishing *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 16, 2020)

Not guilty.....I'm not into killing things


Do you have bees nesting in your garden (thinking bumble bees here)


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 16, 2020)

*Not guilty

Do you sleep on your side?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 16, 2020)

Guilty


You snore


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2020)

*Guilty I have been told I do sometimes...

You have matching cushions on your garden/patio furniture 


*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 16, 2020)

Not Guilty

you've cut the grass already


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2020)

*Guilty , twice now in the last 4 weeks.... 


You've  always been an early bird *


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 16, 2020)

*Not guilty!

You have totally grey or white hair.*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 16, 2020)

Not guilty, I can count the grey hairs on my head


You attend church every week (normally that is)


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 17, 2020)

Not Guilty

Do you believe you can be a true Christian without attending church


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 17, 2020)

Guilty....being a true Christian has nothing to do with attending church (good question, btw)


You like the sound of church bells ringing


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 17, 2020)

*Guilty.*..as long as they're not next door..I can hear our local church bells every Sunday and Friday night practice, but they're far enough away not to be annoying

*You have more than one TV in your home*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 17, 2020)

Guilty (including an analogue because it plays video tapes)

Your tv doubles as a monitor for your computer


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 17, 2020)

Not guilty     laptop

Do you clip your dog's nails


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 17, 2020)

*Not guilty...dogless

Are you afraid of large dogs?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 18, 2020)

Not guilty, the only animal I fear is humans


Your favourite colour is red


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2020)

*Not guilty.*.it used to be, but not now 

*You used to scrump for apples  *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 18, 2020)

Guilty,


You used to chase lizards


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2020)

*Not guilty..*. in fact lizards climb up the walls of my house in Spain, and I run indoors....

*You used to play 5 stones /Jacks when you were a kid *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 18, 2020)

Guilty, marbles too


You had one of those musical skipping ropes


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2020)

*False... I had very few toys,  *

*You've been a hospital inpatient  within the last 3 years *


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 18, 2020)

Guilty

Do you enjoy skipping rocks across the water


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2020)

*Guilty...*

*You can whistle through your fingers...*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 18, 2020)

Yes, But not anymore

Do you enjoy chewing gum?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2020)

*Not guilty.*...  it all seems to be so much stronger than I remember when I was young, the strength of it  takes my breath away.. 


*Do you wear a wedding ring?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 18, 2020)

Not Guilty

Do you enjoy doing carpentry?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2020)

*Guilty..*. I can do that better than any traditional ''ladies crafts''... daughter of a carpenter/joiner..


*Same question*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 18, 2020)

Is there any difference between this and the true/false thread and the yes/no thread?  If not, why are there three?


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 18, 2020)

Very Guilty

Do you do your own plumbing?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Is there any difference between this and the true/false thread and the yes/no thread?  If not, why are there three?


*I'd like to know the answer to that, I think we could cut back a bit don;t you ? *


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 18, 2020)

Guilty

But have we not playing all three?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2020)

*would you not prefer it if we only had true & false, and yes or no...instead of guilty and not guilty as well *


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 18, 2020)

Not Guilty

 Are there enough games, if you take some away?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 18, 2020)

Guilty, I can't contribute to the photography games, but I'm enjoying the question and answer ones


You wonder why there are always people who want to spoil things for others.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 19, 2020)

*Guilty*
*
*
*You took more than one driving test ( for those who drive)  and for those who don't, you took lots of lessons *


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 19, 2020)

*Guilty...the path to getting my driver's license was a very rocky and amusing one!

You have prepared food for more than 30 people.*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2020)

*True*

*You have appeared as a witness in a court trial *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 20, 2020)

False, never been in a court, or a police station


We have witnessed a traffic accident


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 20, 2020)

True

We still have enough toilet paper


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 20, 2020)

True, no shortage where I am


Baby wipes are on special offer where you are


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 20, 2020)

False

You have enough Coffee & Tea to last longer yet


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2020)

*Guilty

You still own some types of music genres that you bought as a teen *


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 20, 2020)

True

You still like peanut butter and jelly now and then?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2020)

Urgh !! ..* Not guilty *, never liked it...


*Your garden is large enough to  install a Marquee *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 20, 2020)

Guilty (a teeny one)


You could accomodate a horse if you had to


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2020)

*Guilty ... *

*You have a video doorbell *


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 20, 2020)

*Not guilty

You were/are a nailbiter.*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 21, 2020)

*Not guilty*

*You know it's the Queen's 94th Birthday today.. *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 21, 2020)

Guilty, and then there's St George's Day, Shakepeare's birthday


You are an avid royal-follower


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 21, 2020)

*Not guilty* , although I do enjoy some things, I wouldn't exactly say I'm a monarchist ,   but  have great admiration for the Queen  

*You prefer to pay bills all at once rather than monthly  direct debit... *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 21, 2020)

Guilty, I hate the thought of owing money


You are now carrying your credit cards with you whenever you shop. (If you didn't already)


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 21, 2020)

*Not guilty* ..just my debit card...  ( I'm the same about owing money too) ^^

*At least once you've died your hair  a shade of red ( that's if you're not already a redhead) *


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 21, 2020)

*Not guilty

You can play the piano.*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 22, 2020)

Not guilty, wish I did


In your teens, you and your friends formed a band


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2020)

*Not guilty * ( but my daughter did) 

*You see neighbours getting visitors to their homes during this lockdown.. *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 22, 2020)

Guilty, family members are continuing their regular visits to my neighbours


You have had a leaflet through your door with offers of help should you need it.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2020)

*Not guilty...*. ( I don't think anyone thinks I'm old enough to need it) 

*You like to watch afternoon tv *


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 22, 2020)

*Guilty...news and/or old movies

You use plain wire hangers for your clothes.*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2020)

*Not guilty ( I use felt covered so nothing slips off) *

*You love Greek food *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 22, 2020)

Guilty


You have a problem with pigeons sitting on your window sills and making a mess!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 23, 2020)

*Not guilty* they never sit on my windowsills  - but I do have problems with wood pigeons and collared doves, sitting on the trellis and pooping down the fence

*You have sibling who live near you..*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 23, 2020)

Not guilty, all my siblings live in Australia


You are now living a long way from where you grew up.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 23, 2020)

*Guilty*

*You enjoy nice stationary including pens...*


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 23, 2020)

*Not guilty

You have monogrammed towels.*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 23, 2020)

Not guilty


You dry your clothes in the bathroom


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 23, 2020)

Not guilty

You adore dogs


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 23, 2020)

Not guilty, I like dogs but don't adore them.


You regularly support a charity


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)

*Guilty*

* You're asthmatic*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)

guilty

you love sweets


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 24, 2020)

Guilty, (interesting that you said 'sweets', I thought you called it 'candy'?

You're re-reading some of your books during this enforced isolation


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)

not guilty

you look on youtube for idea's


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 24, 2020)

ideas about what exactly?

Not guilty, I only look on youtube for tutorials


You have realised that you don't need other people as much as you thought


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)

guilty

do you use salt and pepper on all your dinners?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 24, 2020)

Guilty, although sometimes a sauce does the job just as well


You always use a dressing on salad


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)

Guilty

Did you know if you spray WD-40 on your outside window sills, it will keep bugs from entering your home?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 24, 2020)

Not guilty


You have lots of other little tips like that.


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)

guilty

Have you ever tried using a pull tab off a soda can to hang your pictures?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)

*Guilty, *not to hang the picture but to hold the nail to stop  from hitting my fingers with the hammer 

*Did you know that if you drop something small on a patterned carpet the best way to find it is to shine a torch ?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)

Guilty

Did you know you should change the direction on your ceiling fan with the main seasons...


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 24, 2020)

Not guilty

You are reading those tips from a book at your side


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)

Not guilty, very anal about learning things like that

Do you know any tricks about Dove Dish Soap (Blue)


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)

I knew that about the ceiling fans but I keep forgetting to do it 

*Not guilty *, we don't get dove dish soap here as far as I know...

*Your house smells of paint atm* ( mine reeks he who must be obeyed is decorating)


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 24, 2020)

Not guilty, (a cut onion is supposed to remove the smell of paint)


You hate choosing wallpaper


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)

Tried it, but it's not working while he's still painting...even tried one of those plug in air fresheners which are usually so powerful they overwhelm everything but even that isn't working.. ( and this Dulux paint is supposed to be low odour as well) ... 

*Guilty..*.which is why apart from one feature wall in the whole house I have everything painted and not papered..... 

*You are using an  Apple  Mac Computer... *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 24, 2020)

Not guilty, this is a Chromebook


You have your own private sitting room


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)

*Not guilty*  I have a livingroom ..shared with my husband , although he hardly ever goes in there tbh...  

*You like crisp sandwiches.*. ( chips to the USA)


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 24, 2020)

*Crisp sandwiches? Don't know what that is, but Guilty to liking crisps with sandwiches!

You weigh yourself daily.*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)

Not Guilty

Always looking for interesting pictures for the games here?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 25, 2020)

Not guilty, I don't participate in the picture games


You enjoy studying maps


----------



## chic (Apr 25, 2020)

Not guilty.

You like the color green.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2020)

*Guilty-ish* ( depends what shade)...

@Pink Biz ...crisps (chips ) ON a sandwich... get the softest slice of bread or bread roll you can and butter it ,. crunch up your favourite flavour of crisps, and put them on the bread and make a sandwich  , delicious crunchy sarnie 

*You eat eggs regularly *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 25, 2020)

Guilty


You make sandwiches with fruit


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2020)

*Guilty *( bananas)

*Your favourite music genre is Jazz*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 26, 2020)

Not guilty,


You allow your dog to sleep on your bed


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2020)

*Not guilty *

*You like to visit Stately homes  and gardens*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 26, 2020)

Not Guilty

You type very fast


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2020)

*True.*..too fast for my keyboard to keep up ...

*You're going to be gardening today *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 26, 2020)

Guilty,  I'll be out with a watering can (again!)


You collect rain in a water-butt


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2020)

*Not Guilty *..we  use the hose and sprinklers .. but we're thinking of getting a water but to sit under the barn and collect water from the guttering... 

*You celebrate your pets' birthday *


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 26, 2020)

Guilty

You still wear makeup, when not needed, cuz YOU are already Beautiful!


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 26, 2020)

Not guilty, I've always hated wearing make-up


You have always kept your hair short


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2020)

*Not guilty,* my hair aside from a few periods in my life has always been long 

*You've always been good at Maths*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 26, 2020)

Not guilty, absolutely hopeless, I've learned more since I took up patchwork than I ever learned at school


You have one of those old Singer sewing-machines


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2020)

*False.*. I am useless with sewing machines ( I learned to sew on a singer treadle at school)

*You can do shorthand *


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 26, 2020)

False

Are you able to figure the square footage of a room in your head after measuring, and figuring out approximately how much flooring you would need?


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 26, 2020)

*False! 

You had a make-believe language when you were younger.*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 26, 2020)

Guilty

You have a make-believe language now when talking about your spouse to a friend?


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 26, 2020)

*Not guilty

You have a common first name.*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2020)

* Not guilty *, ...not exactly extremely  common but not at all  rare either...  

*Same question*


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 26, 2020)

*Not guilty

Your favorite sport is a team sport.*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 27, 2020)

Not guilty, not into any sport


You and your partner enjoy watching the same tv programmes


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)

Guilty

Like going for Sunday drives


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 27, 2020)

Guilty


You had a motorbike when you were younger


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)

Guilty

You like to tinker with small engines


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 27, 2020)

Not guilty, it's something I wish now I had studied


You enjoy ghost stories


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 27, 2020)

*Not guilty*
*
*
*You like Greek food *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 27, 2020)

Guilty-ish, I like some of it


You usually have a take-away at least once a week


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)

Not Guilty

Like watching the trees starting to bud


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 27, 2020)

*Guilty..*mine are looking glorious...

*You nap in the afternoons*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 27, 2020)

Guilty, I fall asleep over a book


You have been watching Kirsty Allsop all last week, with her crafting ideas


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 27, 2020)

*Not guilty - I'm not a crafty person in any sense 

You use a stamp roller to blank out addresses on correspondence rather than use a  paper shredder... *


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 27, 2020)

Not Guilty.

Lick or bite ice cream cone


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 28, 2020)

Guilty (of biting)


You often go to 'pick your own fruit' farms


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 28, 2020)

*Not guilty...*  (we don't eat enough fruit to warrant it) 

*You like to visit Heritage style  homes and gardens *


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 28, 2020)

not guilty

You like rhubarb


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 28, 2020)

*Not Guilty.. *ugh**
*
*
*You like stuffed peppers...*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 28, 2020)

GUILTY

Stuff tomatoes


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 28, 2020)

Guilty


You always have bread with your main meal


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 28, 2020)

*Not guilty*

*You have / had an aunt named Betty *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 29, 2020)

Not guilty, no Elizabeths in my family


You celebrate the pagan festivals


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2020)

*Not guilty*

*You always eat breakfast *


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 29, 2020)

Guilty

You have an Uncle Bob in your family!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2020)

*Guilty -  I had 2 one on each side of the family 

You can play sudoku well *


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 29, 2020)

Not Guilty

You like to play solitaire


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 29, 2020)

Guilty, pretty pathetic really


You have had your fortune told


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 29, 2020)

*Guilty (But it was a lot of fun)*

*You've won the lottery *


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2020)

*Guilty..*.. many years ago the first year it started ..and a fairly small amount..

*You still make home baked puddings that you had when you were a child... *


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 29, 2020)

Not Guilty (diabetic Now)

The mosquitoes are becoming a pain to me already


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 29, 2020)

*Not guilty

You read in the bathroom?*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2020)

*Guilty... *

*You were /are a fan of Robert Redford *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 30, 2020)

Guilty


You still belong to a fan club


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 30, 2020)

Guilty!

You love animals


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 30, 2020)

*Guilty*

(oh that's cool, what fan club is it  @Ruthhanne) ? 

*You buy scratchcards *


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 30, 2020)

False

You love spices in your food


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 30, 2020)

*Guilty

You have seen a live ballet performance.*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 30, 2020)

*Guilty*

*You go to the theatre often*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 30, 2020)

Not Guilty

went for a walk in the rain


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 30, 2020)

Not guilty, haven't been out for a few days


You always make sure you have tissues with you  when you go out (it's surprising how many people don't)


----------



## hollydolly (May 1, 2020)

*Guilty..*.. always have , and not just since the pandemic.. , and I always carry a pack of wet wipes too.., and now during this pandemic I carry a small bottle of hand sanitiser as well


*You  use your  cooker (stove)  oven more than twice a week *


----------



## mike4lorie (May 1, 2020)

Guilty

Do you use your outside grill (BBQ) more than once a week?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 1, 2020)

Not guilty, don't do BBQs


You use a backpack when you go walking


----------



## mike4lorie (May 1, 2020)

Not guilty

You vacuum every other day


----------



## Pink Biz (May 1, 2020)

*Not guilty (don't have carpets)

You "talk with your hands"*


----------



## Rosemarie (May 1, 2020)

Guilty


You have a boot-scraper beside your door


----------



## hollydolly (May 1, 2020)

*Guilty...*

*When you shop for groceries you get as much as you can to prevent having to go out again for a long time *


----------



## Rosemarie (May 2, 2020)

Guilty,normally,  but it isn't possible at the moment


You have some tropical fish


----------



## Ruthanne (May 2, 2020)

Not guilty but used to be!

You have a cell phone


----------



## Rosemarie (May 2, 2020)

Guilty, 


You have solar powered lights in your garden


----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2020)

*Guilty*

*You have something different for breakfast at the w/e's compared to during the week *


----------



## mike4lorie (May 2, 2020)

Not Guilty

Going for a long walk with a friend, but distancing from each other


----------



## Rosemarie (May 2, 2020)

Not guilty, we're being watched by the police


You always buy flowers when you go out


----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2020)

*Not guilty * I have plenty in my own garden 

*You often send gifts to family and friends abroad...*


----------



## Rosemarie (May 3, 2020)

Guilty, even though the postage is horrendous, there are many things which are not available in other countries(like tea)


You put fancy stickers on your envelopes


----------



## hollydolly (May 3, 2020)

*Guilty, Sometimes.*..I used to use really fancy writing paper and envelopes too, but I rarely write snail mail to anyone these days, so I don't bother with anything too fancy.. ( and if I do it usually goes in a box with other things in it ..)

*You  go to the nail salon often *


----------



## mike4lorie (May 3, 2020)

Not Guilty

You go to the pet store now and then to see the youngins...


----------



## Rosemarie (May 4, 2020)

Guilty, and not just now and then, frequently, because I need supplies for my own menagerie.


You have taken in an animal that no-one else wanted.


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2020)

*Guilty*

*You've given up smoking cigarettes due to the current pandemic.*. (just read 300,000 people have given up)


----------



## Rosemarie (May 5, 2020)

Not guilty, I have never smoked


You have discovered some benefits of being stuck indoors


----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2020)

*true...I spend less.*.. (other than that no , I'm an outdoorsy person) 

* You really need a haircut ... *


----------



## Rosemarie (May 5, 2020)

True (I'm considering shaving it all off)


You've become quite familiar with your local delivery driver!


----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2020)

*Not guilty*

*You played truant when you were at school *


----------



## Pink Biz (May 5, 2020)

*Not guilty, but I often malingered.

Your favorite aunt is/was on the paternal side of your family.*


----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2020)

*True.... My aunt Betty, she was only about 10 years older than me the youngest of my father's siblings 


Your parents are still alive  *


----------



## mike4lorie (May 5, 2020)

1 Out of 2

You love Grill cheese with Tomato soup


----------



## Pink Biz (May 5, 2020)

*Guilty, but I never think to make it!

You have a king sized bed.*


----------



## Rosemarie (May 5, 2020)

Not guilty, 


You still wear a bikini at the beach


----------



## mike4lorie (May 6, 2020)

LoL Not Guilty

You sit outside in the mornings drinking your coffee or tea?


----------



## hollydolly (May 6, 2020)

*Guilty* ..unless it's raining ...Natch... 

*You pay a gardener to look after your garden and grounds*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 6, 2020)

Not Guilty

Are you winning at the games on your phone


----------



## Rosemarie (May 6, 2020)

Not guilty, don't have games on my phone


You have more than one mobile phone


----------



## Pink Biz (May 6, 2020)

*Not guilty

You were in the Girl/Boy Scouts (or equivalent)*


----------



## hollydolly (May 6, 2020)

*Guilty... 

Your favourite fizzy drink is Coke *


----------



## Sassycakes (May 6, 2020)

*Guilty*

*You still watch game shows on TV*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 6, 2020)

*Not guilty

You use return address labels on envelopes.*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 6, 2020)

Not Guilty

You use coupons while shopping


----------



## Rosemarie (May 6, 2020)

Not guilty


You still ride a bike


----------



## mike4lorie (May 6, 2020)

Not Guilty

How riding a foot scooter?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 7, 2020)

Guilty, but only indoors 


You attend functions organised by your local church


----------



## hollydolly (May 7, 2020)

Riding a scooter indoors ? ^^^^^ 

*Not guilty ...

You're meeting up with someone today out of your household *


----------



## mike4lorie (May 7, 2020)

Not Guilty

You need a few groceries today


----------



## Rosemarie (May 7, 2020)

Not guilty (I actually managed to get a delivery yesterday, first time for weeks)
(hollydolly, I have quite a long hallway, so riding a scooter is perfectly possible)


You find yourself putting off routine chores because, it will give you something to do tomorrow.


----------



## JustBonee (May 7, 2020)

Guilty

You bought Girl Scout cookies this year.


----------



## Rosemarie (May 7, 2020)

Not guilty, I don't live in that sort of neighbourhood


You finally got around to finishing that sweater you were knitting


----------



## hollydolly (May 7, 2020)

*Not guilty*...never knitted a sweater 

*People who know you well would describe you as a pessimist *


----------



## Pink Biz (May 7, 2020)

*Guilty

Your handwriting is barely legible.*


----------



## Rosemarie (May 7, 2020)

Not guilty


You have a water feature in your garden


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2020)

*Guilty*

*You take photos on your phone a lot *


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 8, 2020)

Not guilty   Flip phone

Do you wear a watch


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2020)

*Guilty*

*You've eaten fondue *


----------



## Rosemarie (May 8, 2020)

Not guilty, I'm totally unsophisticated!


You  grow a patch of wild flowers in your garden


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 8, 2020)

Not guilty

Do you ride a bike


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2020)

*Not guilty...*

*Your car is silver..*


----------



## Rosemarie (May 8, 2020)

Not guilty, I don't have a car


You enjoy painting, even though you have no talent


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2020)

*Guilty... *

*You use whatsaap a lot... *


----------



## Pink Biz (May 8, 2020)

*Not guilty

Your first pet was a bird.*


----------



## hollydolly (May 9, 2020)

*Not guilty*
*
*
*Same question*


----------



## Rosemarie (May 9, 2020)

Not guilty, it was a goldfish


Are you lucky at tombola?


----------



## hollydolly (May 9, 2020)

*Not guilty *

*You colour your own hair*


----------



## Rosemarie (May 9, 2020)

Not guilty, I don't need to colour my hair, it hasn't gone grey


You grow plants from fruit pips


----------



## Sassycakes (May 9, 2020)

*Not Guilty*

*You  have eaten Sushi *


----------



## hollydolly (May 9, 2020)

*Guilty....Loads of times....*
*
*
*You've been able to get into a supermarket recently  without standing in a queue*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 9, 2020)

True

Your Hardware stores opened today?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 10, 2020)

False, not yet anyway


You always have a party on your birthday


----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2020)

False

Do you want to have a party for this birthday?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 10, 2020)

Not guilty, I don't enjoy parties...unless it's a picnic on Pendle Hill


You have spent a holiday on a houseboat


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2020)

*True*... our boat 


*You've been divorced *


----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2020)

Guilty

You wish you had more kids


----------



## Rosemarie (May 10, 2020)

Guilty, I should have liked a second daughter


You hate to see little babies wearing grown-up clothes


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2020)

*Guilty...*

*You prefer real leather to faux leather *


----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2020)

Guilty

Do you like cabbage Rolls?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 10, 2020)

Guilty


You make your own pasta


----------



## mike4lorie (May 11, 2020)

Not Guilty

You need to go to the bank today


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2020)

*Not guilty..*

*You've been arrested at some point in your life .... *


----------



## Rosemarie (May 11, 2020)

Not guilty, m'lord (never even been inside a police station)


You have locked yourself out of the house more than once.


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2020)

*True*

*same question*


----------



## Rosemarie (May 12, 2020)

False


You have had to call out the fire brigade.


----------



## hollydolly (May 12, 2020)

*False..*

*You ridden in a water taxi *


----------



## Rosemarie (May 12, 2020)

Not guilty,  there are still lots of things I haven't done.

You have travelled in a hovercraft.


----------



## hollydolly (May 12, 2020)

*Guilty...*

*Travelled on a glass bottomed boat   ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (May 12, 2020)

Not guilty



Travelled on a fishing boat?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 12, 2020)

Guilty

Travelled on a Platoon Boat


----------



## Rosemarie (May 12, 2020)

Guilty (if it's what I think you mean)


Amphibious vehicle?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 12, 2020)

Not Guilty I think... (not sure what it is)

You prefer Plane over Train


----------



## Rosemarie (May 13, 2020)

Not guilty, much prefer to be on the ground!


You have learned first aid.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 13, 2020)

not guilty

You have jumped out of an airplane


----------



## mike4lorie (May 13, 2020)

Not Guilty

Have you wanted to jump out of an airplane?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 13, 2020)

Not guilty, just watching other people do it is enough for me!


You always have a safety pin with you when you go out.


----------



## hollydolly (May 13, 2020)

*Not guilty*

*You keep a spare key hidden somewhere outside of your home *


----------



## Rosemarie (May 14, 2020)

Not guilty,


You have one of those elephant tables


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2020)

*Not guilty - *
*
*
*You always eat at the table...*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 14, 2020)

Not guilty

Do you not sit in the living room to watch tv, and eat dinner?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

Guilty!

You sit down to put socks and shoes on?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 14, 2020)

Guilty

Are you beginning to think COVID 19 is the new way of living


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

Not Guilty (I see people reverting back to their old ways once things open up again).

You make your bed every day the instant you awake?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 14, 2020)

Not Guilty

You sit and watch TV after making the bed drinking your first coffee?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

Guilty!

You vacuum faithfully once a week?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 14, 2020)

Guilty

You sweep the kitchen floor daily


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

Not guilty

You wash the bathroom floor (or floors) each and every single day?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 14, 2020)

Not Guilty

Wash windows monthly


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

Not guilty, though I wish I was! 

You have a sweet-tooth?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 14, 2020)

Guilty (but must be careful cuz of diabetes)

You like getting flowers now and then?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

Guilty!

You like wearing baseball caps backwards?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 14, 2020)

Not.. Too old for that, but do wear caps, have one for each day of the week

You wear an apron still?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

So Guilty! 

You wear Velcro closing shoes?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 14, 2020)

Not... (Not there yet)


You find too much violence on TV today...


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

Guilty

You have a Smart TV?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 14, 2020)

Not guilty, don't like the idea of being spied on


You can eat a whole box of chocolates in one go


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2020)

depends on the size of the box....  but *Not guilty ...*. 

*You have a stick Vacuum cleaner  rather than a cylinder *


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

Not guilty

You do laundry every day?


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2020)

*Not guilty....*

*You're computer is an Apple Mac...*


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

Not guilty

You need reading glasses when reading?


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2020)

*Guilty*

*You have a lower back problem *


----------



## Pink Biz (May 14, 2020)

*Not guilty

You have hanging houseplants.*


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2020)

*Not guilty...*

*You've seen your Sovereign or  President ( current or past ) in the flesh *


----------



## Pink Biz (May 14, 2020)

*Not guilty

Your residence was built before 1950.*


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

Not guilty

You love stone and log houses?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 14, 2020)

Guilty

Have you ever seen a house made of cement and hay?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

Not guilty

Your favourite style of home is of Tudor design/influence?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 14, 2020)

Not Guilty

You like a boat ride now and then


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

Guilty, wish we got out more

You have a wine cellar?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 14, 2020)

Guilty

You have a huge back yard


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

Guilty as sin! 

You plant a vegetable garden each year?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 14, 2020)

Guilty

You have perennials all over your property


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

Guilty!

Your home is made out of brick?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 14, 2020)

Not Guilty ( I wish)

You have a cinder block foundation


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

Not guilty

Your favourite easy-chair is a Lazy-Boy?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 14, 2020)

Not Guilty

You rather sit on leather than cloth


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

Guilty! 

You have leather in your vehicle?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 14, 2020)

Guilty

You have heated seats in your vehicle


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

GUUUUIIILLTY!

You know how to drive a 4 on-the-floor?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 14, 2020)

Guilty


How about driving an older truck with the stick on the column


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

Guilty! A 3 on-the-tree!

You know how to operate heavy machinery?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 14, 2020)

Guilty

Do you still drive BIG machinery?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

Not guilty (never drove heavy equipment/machinery in my life)

You used to be an airline pilot?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 14, 2020)

Not Guilty

You drive the tractor on your property


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

Not guilty

You own a ride-em lawnmower?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 14, 2020)

Guilty

You like playing cards


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

Guilty and not guilty... used to play a lot of cards when I was younger, but not so much anymore.

You get together with your buddies each week in the evening and play cards?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 14, 2020)

Guilty and Not with COVID 19... Also used to meet once a week for breakfast

You have tea parties now and then


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

Guilty!

You enjoy Bacardi Rum?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 14, 2020)

Guilty, But my favourite is 40 Creek

Do you like Cognac?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

Not guilty

You make your own homemade wine (Vino)?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 14, 2020)

Not Guilty

You make pie regularly


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

Not guilty... only sometimes guilty

You are a meat & potatoes kind of guy?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 14, 2020)

Guilty

Do you make those fancy sandwiches as they make for showers?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

Guilty!

You and your wife can garden fresh goods each year?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 14, 2020)

Guilty, Well most of the time

Did you Farm at all throughout your life?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

Not guilty

You have an elevator in your home?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 14, 2020)

Not Guilty

You have a theater room in your house


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

Not guilty

You wear plaid a lot?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 14, 2020)

Not Guilty

You wear High heels sumtimes in the past


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

Guilty, but only for weddings, and not anymore.

You drive a black vehicle?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 14, 2020)

Usually, But not this time

You like long skirts rather then short


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

Not guilty... I mostly wear slacks

You wear Levi's jeans?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 14, 2020)

Guilty

You wear shorts in the summer


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

Guilty

You tan really dark?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 14, 2020)

Guilty, after a few burns

Did you know coconut water out of fresh coconuts will give you a beautiful tan


----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2020)

*Not guilty.*..I have a coconut intolerance so it would give me more than a tan... 

* you spend more time outdoors than in ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (May 15, 2020)

Not guilty, I'm developing roots on my bottom!


You have a first aid kit.


----------



## mike4lorie (May 16, 2020)

Guilty

Should we all not have a First Aid Kit around somewhere?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 16, 2020)

Guilty, yes we all should especially in the car, but many people don't think of it.


Have you ever caused an accident?


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2020)

*Not Guilty * - (touch wood I never do)

*Do you read Obituaries  in your local paper *


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 16, 2020)

Guilty!

You case-out all newspaper ads for weekend garage and yard sales?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 16, 2020)

Yes, and car boot sales


Do you watch the Garage Sale mysteries on tv?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 16, 2020)

Guilty!

You wear a plastic shower cap when having a bath?


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2020)

*Not guilty.*.... I never have a bath...  only showers...surely you'd only need a shower cap in the shower.. not the bath.. 

*You always clean the shower screen before you get out of the shower..*


----------



## Rosemarie (May 17, 2020)

Not guilty, I don't take showers, I prefer baths, and I DO wear a shower cap in the bath!


You still use talcum powder


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 17, 2020)

Guilty

Do you wear false eyelashes?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 17, 2020)

Not guilty, I'm not the least bit glamorous.


Are you scrupulous about removing make-up at bedtime?


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2020)

* Guilty* ... I don't wear make-up as such...only a little lipstick and blusher if I go out, but on the occasions I'd be wearing full slap, I'd enure it was off before bed. 

*You have photos displayed in your home of you and your family *


----------



## mike4lorie (May 17, 2020)

Not Guilty

You have pictures you found on the net in frames on your walls?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 17, 2020)

Not guilty

You have central-air in your home?


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2020)

*Not guilty *

*You live in an apartment *


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 17, 2020)

Not guilty

You still use an old-fashioned wringer washing machine?


----------



## Pink Biz (May 17, 2020)

*Not guilty

For at least one of your grandparents, English was not their native tongue.*


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 17, 2020)

True

You remember the days of bell-bottoms?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 18, 2020)

Guilty, (doesn't seem that long ago)


You used to wear luminous socks


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 18, 2020)

You're right, it doesn't seem that long ago, Rosemarie! 

Not guilty

You wore elephant pants? Those saggy crotch, loose fitting, overly baggy, thin cotton stretchy pants of the 80's?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 18, 2020)

Not guilty, (I think we called them harem pants)


You wear a track suit in the house


----------



## Lashann (May 20, 2020)

Not guilty

You make a To Do list every morning


----------



## mike4lorie (May 20, 2020)

Guilty

D you follow a ToDo List?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 20, 2020)

Guilty, each morning I make a mental list of what I intend to do and I usually stick to it.


You walk around in bare feet when the weather is warm.


----------



## mike4lorie (May 20, 2020)

Not Guilty (Diabetic)

Do you wear flip flops mostly in the summer?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 20, 2020)

Not guilty, can't stand the things


 you still wear sneakers (or what used to be called sneakers)


----------



## hollydolly (May 20, 2020)

*Not guilty... I wear sketchers, don't think they would be  called sneakers.. *

*You take something to help you sleep at night *


----------



## Rosemarie (May 20, 2020)

Not guilty, that's something I never do


You never drink instant coffee


----------



## mike4lorie (May 21, 2020)

Not GUILTY (gross)

You like BBQ'd Hamburgers


----------



## Rosemarie (May 21, 2020)

Not guilty, don't eat meat.


You hate mushrooms


----------



## hollydolly (May 21, 2020)

*Not guilty - I love mushrooms*

*You often buy take-away meals *


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 21, 2020)

Not guilty

Do you fish?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 21, 2020)

Sumtimes, now and then

Are you missing watching a sports game on TV or in reality?


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 21, 2020)

Not yet   Football coming

Do you bite your nails?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 21, 2020)

Not Guilty

Do you use live tackle when fishing


----------



## Pink Biz (May 21, 2020)

*Not guilty - never fished a day in my life!

You sleep with the bedroom door closed.*


----------



## Rosemarie (May 21, 2020)

Not guilty, I like to know what's going on!


You have an alarm on your door


----------



## MarciKS (May 22, 2020)

Not guilty. Wouldn't help anyway.

*You ever drink milk and pepsi?*


----------



## Rosemarie (May 22, 2020)

Not guilty, sounds revolting


Did you know that copper coins kill bacteria?


----------



## hollydolly (May 22, 2020)

*not guilty*

*You have a  Flat screen monitor at least 24 inches *


----------



## Rosemarie (May 22, 2020)

Guilty, it leads a double life...monitor and tv


You always take your tablet with you when travelling.


----------



## Pink Biz (May 22, 2020)

*Guilty

You live near a lake, river or ocean.*


----------



## hollydolly (May 22, 2020)

*Guilty.. ( a lake and a river).. *

*You prefer modern furniture to antiques in your home *


----------



## applecruncher (May 22, 2020)

Guilty

Do you enjoy talking about/showing things you own?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 23, 2020)

Not guilty


There is a weekly market near you.


----------



## mike4lorie (May 23, 2020)

Not Guilty

Are you happy things are opening again?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 23, 2020)

Not guilty....I'm glad the garden centres are open but I'm not happy about the crowds of people back on the streets, not to mention the traffic


You're itching to get out there and spend all that money you've accumulated


----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2020)

*Not guilty..*

*The first thing you'll buy when shops open again properly is some new furniture... *


----------



## Rosemarie (May 23, 2020)

Not guilty, I have too much furniture already


You use a chiropodist.


----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2020)

*Not guilty*

*You  Have more than one TV*


----------



## MarciKS (May 23, 2020)

Not guilty

*You eat ice cream by the bucket.*


----------



## Rosemarie (May 23, 2020)

Not guilty


You remove weeds by hand rather than use weed-killer


----------



## hollydolly (May 24, 2020)

*True..and false.*. ( depends what and how many there are... )

*Your curtains are patterned... *


----------



## Rosemarie (May 24, 2020)

False, I hadn't thought about it before, but I tend to go for texture rather than pattern.


Your curtains match your bedcovers.


----------



## hollydolly (May 24, 2020)

*False ( I have blinds) *

*You have more than 4 table lamps in your livingroom *


----------



## mike4lorie (May 25, 2020)

Not Guilty

you have lots of lights outside...


----------



## Rosemarie (May 25, 2020)

Guilty, security lights and street lights.


You still have a wind-up clock


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2020)

*Not guilty...*

*You watch morning News shows on TV.. *


----------



## Lashann (May 25, 2020)

*Guilty

You have an indoor electric grill*


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2020)

*Not guilty*
*
*
*You like to match your spec frames  with whatever you're wearing.. *


----------



## Pink Biz (May 25, 2020)

*Not guilty, one pair of glasses only

You have used saffron in your cooking.*


----------



## Rosemarie (May 25, 2020)

Not guilty


You are experimenting with turmeric


----------



## mike4lorie (May 26, 2020)

Guilty (Love Tumeric)

Thinking of growing herbs in your kitchen


----------



## Rosemarie (May 26, 2020)

Guilty, (already do)


You clean the inside of your car after every trip


----------



## mike4lorie (May 26, 2020)

guilty

you wax your car weekly


----------



## Rosemarie (May 26, 2020)

Not guilty, no car


You have a problem with people parking in your entry.


----------



## hollydolly (May 26, 2020)

*False..*. ( only on the very odd occasion) 

*You're so tired of looking at your own space for the last few months you'll decorate soon.. *


----------



## Rosemarie (May 26, 2020)

False, but I'm thinking of replacing the furniture


You are allergic to peanuts


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 26, 2020)

False

Do you have long eyelashes?


----------



## hollydolly (May 26, 2020)

*False...*

*Your garden is bone dry from no watering... *


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 26, 2020)

False!!

Need the rain to stop


----------



## Rosemarie (May 27, 2020)

False, can't get enough rain just now


You live near a castle.


----------



## mike4lorie (May 27, 2020)

false

you live near a bus stop


----------



## Rosemarie (May 27, 2020)

False,


You live near a railway station


----------



## mike4lorie (May 27, 2020)

false

you have hardwood through your home


----------



## Rosemarie (May 27, 2020)

False


You have insulation  in your cavity walls


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2020)

*True*

*You used to/still  wear coloured tights ( pantyhose) *


----------



## Rosemarie (May 27, 2020)

True


You  wear knee length socks under trousers.


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2020)

*False*

*You watch some reality tv shows*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 27, 2020)

*False (used to watch a couple)

Your cooking is considered divine!*


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2020)

*Guilty -.*.. I'm not kidding it really is... 

*Same question*


----------



## Rosemarie (May 28, 2020)

Not guilty, I don't really cook, just open tins.


You have lots of cookery books but find yourself making the same things all the time.


----------



## hollydolly (May 28, 2020)

*False*

*You always have a full wheelie bin by the time the recycle cart   comes *


----------



## Rosemarie (May 28, 2020)

True


You hate to see bins kept at the front of the house


----------



## mike4lorie (May 28, 2020)

Guilty

You like to Swim


----------



## Rosemarie (May 29, 2020)

Guilty


You do facial exercises


----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2020)

*Not guilty*

( Btw don't get me started on the subject of  bins being stored out the front of people's houses..*ugh*) 

*You like to ring the changes when it comes to breakfast *


----------



## Rosemarie (May 29, 2020)

Not guilty, it's either toast and coffee or coffee and toast


You like a hard mattress


----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2020)

*False.*.I have a bad back so  contrary to popular belief I need a Medium mattress.. 

*You're interested in Sci-fi... *


----------



## Rosemarie (May 31, 2020)

Guilty


You have stopped eating rice now you know it has arsenic in it.


----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2020)

*Not guilty.*. I don't eat much rice, and I'v always known it has arsenic in it... 

*You've been married more than once*


----------



## Rosemarie (May 31, 2020)

Not guilty, once was enough!


You wear kaftans in hot weather


----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2020)

*Guilty 
*
*You've kept all your used  up  credit cards   *


----------



## mike4lorie (May 31, 2020)

not guilty

you have your original drivers licence


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 1, 2020)

Guilty, though it's a provisional licence (for a motorbike)


You have kept your first passport.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2020)

*Guilty*

*You have travelled to more than  6 different countries other than your own *


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 1, 2020)

Not guilty

You are expecting a package delivery this week.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 1, 2020)

Not guilty, (it arrived today)


You are buying winter clothes in the sales


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2020)

*Not guilty,* I have enough winter clothes... 

*You eat a side salad with every meal *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 1, 2020)

Not guilty, I prefer salad in a sandwich


You always buy the same sort of bread.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2020)

*Not guilty..I ring the changes all the time *
*
*
*You prefer to take holidays (vacations) in your own country*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 2, 2020)

Not guilty, there are many places I would like to visit but won't get the chance now


You like walking along the beach in the winter time.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2020)

*True-* but not a pebble beach 

*You think Donald Trump is not the worst president the USA has ever had *


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 2, 2020)

*NOT GUILTY (he is evil incarnate)

You think Boris Johnson is Trump's "brother from another mother"!*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 2, 2020)

*Guilty*

*You like flying ?*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2020)

Pink Biz said:


> *NOT GUILTY (he is evil incarnate)
> 
> You think Boris Johnson is Trump's "brother from another mother"!*


* hahaha Guilty* .,.. even the press  here are calling Boris Johnston... *Boris Trump...    

Guilty - to the flying - I just hate the airport experience these days 

You regularly watch re-runs on TV, of old shows *


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 2, 2020)

*Guilty* Most of them are better than what's on now.

You like walking a mile a day for exercise.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 2, 2020)

Guilty, so long as it's not too hot


You enjoy walking in the rain   (btw, I like Boris Johnson, but not Trump)


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 2, 2020)

Guilty

Do you need to put on bug spray when going out for a walk?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2020)

*Not guilty*

*You love the circus*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 3, 2020)

Guilty

You like going to magic shows


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 3, 2020)

Guilty


You have been invited on stage to participate in a show.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2020)

*Guilty*

*Your children are over 50 years old...*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 4, 2020)

Guilty-ish....two of them are


You have videos of 60s music which you still watch


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 4, 2020)

Not Guilty

You have old 45rpm and 33 rpm records and you still play them....maybe even some 78's?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 4, 2020)

*Not guilty

You have been mountain climbing.*


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 4, 2020)

Not guilty

You have swatted a fly


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 5, 2020)

Guilty, though not recently


You grow plants which encourage bees and butterflies to come to your garden


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 5, 2020)

*Guilty*

*You watch TV a lot...*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 5, 2020)

not guilty

have you gotten your hair cut yet?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 5, 2020)

Guilty, I cut it myself


You wear baseball caps


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 7, 2020)

Guilty

You smile a lot


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 7, 2020)

Guilty, 


You still have one or two Christmas decorations on display


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 7, 2020)

*Not guilty*
*

You have a lot of real or fake flowers in your home 
*


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 7, 2020)

Guilty

Do you have a loud laugh?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 7, 2020)

*Not guilty*

*Would you have a wild animal as a pet ? *


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 7, 2020)

*Not guilty

Do you know how to change a flat tire?*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 7, 2020)

*Guilty... but now I have one of those canned tyre inflater things which will get me to the nearest garage to let someone else change my tyre *

* Same question*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 7, 2020)

I know how to repair a puncture on a bicycle, so I suppose the answer is guilty


 you always keep a toolbox in the car


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)

Guilty (Never use it)

Do you keep a spare set of keys on you in case you get locked out?


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 7, 2020)

Not spare, so not guilty

In a store if you saw someone you didn't like would you hide/dart into another aisle to avoid them?


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)

Guilty

If you used the last of the toilet paper in a store would you tell someone or just walk away?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 8, 2020)

Guilty

(you make a statement, not ask a question)

You have an umbrella stand by your door


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2020)

*Not guilty*
*
*
*If you got the opportunity to return to an earlier time, you would choose when you were around 30... *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 8, 2020)

Not guilty, I'd like to go back to being 11 and change my mind about going to boarding school


When you read a book, you often re-write the story because you dislike what the author has written


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2020)

*Not guilty*

*You wear false nails*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 8, 2020)

Not guilty, 

You have false teeth


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 8, 2020)

Not guilty 

You wear a wig or hairpiece


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 8, 2020)

Not guilty


You wear a hat to cover your bald patch


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2020)

*Haha...Not guilty *
*
*
*If there's no-one around in the swing park, you sneak a go on the swings *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 8, 2020)

Not guilty, (I have been tempted to have a go on that new roundabout though)


You used to have a paddling pool in your garden


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 8, 2020)

*Not guilty

Your favorite meat is pork.*


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 8, 2020)

Not guilty

You have eggs for breakfast several times a week.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 8, 2020)

*Not guilty*

*You've made up an excuse not to attend an event*


----------



## Repondering (Jun 8, 2020)

Very guilty

You read the comic pages in the newspaper


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 8, 2020)

Guilty


You read the sports pages first (in a newspaper)


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 9, 2020)

*Not guilty, I don't take a newspaper... but when I did , no..

You're looking forward to all the shops and malls opening again next week after 3 months closure *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 9, 2020)

Not guilty, (I've been enjoying the quiet town centre)


You have made a list of the things you intend to buy once you are let loose.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 9, 2020)

*False.*..  I have no urgency for anything from the shops... 

*You have more than one table in your livingroom *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 10, 2020)

True, I have way too many small tables (but oddly enough, they are all used)

You sometimes water your artificial plants by mistake.


----------



## chic (Jun 10, 2020)

Not guilty.

You feel personally responsible if one of your plants dies.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2020)

*True *

*You've worn a uniform at some stage in your career *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 10, 2020)

True


You always have your mobile phone with you


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 10, 2020)

*Truish (it stays in my purse)

Your best friend is the same gender as yourself.*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2020)

*True & False

You've fallen over in public as an adult *


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 10, 2020)

Guilty or not Guilty game 

Guilty

You have tried to get excused from jury duty


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2020)

*Not guilty *

*You've flown in a helicopter *


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 10, 2020)

Not guilty

You recently learned of the death of someone you know/knew.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 10, 2020)

Not guilty


You have never been to a wedding


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2020)

*Not guilty.*.. I've been to 2 of my own for a start..   and of course I've been to friends' weddings, but it's not my favourite thing to do I have to admit

*You've stood  under a waterfall *


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 11, 2020)

Not guilty

You can tap the top of your head and make a circle on your tummy at the same time?


----------



## chic (Jun 11, 2020)

guilty

You're basically a "people" person.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 11, 2020)

Not guilty...

You like maple syrup


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2020)

*Not guilty*

*You enjoy a British fry up ( Scottish/English ) ..or even an Irish one *


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 12, 2020)

not guilty

you follow recipes on tv


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 12, 2020)

Not guilty, I've stopped watching cookery programmes, they have become personality shows


You inherited your grandmothers cookbook


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2020)

*False*

*You were closest to your paternal grandparents *


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 12, 2020)

false


think people are starting to relax about C-19


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 12, 2020)

True, seem to think it's all over


Do you put tomato sauce on your chips (fries)?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2020)

*Not guilty...

   you've eaten chips with Mayo  in France ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 12, 2020)

Not guilty, I've never been to France (on my list of to-dos)


You like chip butties.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2020)

*True* ( just so you know, they serve chips automatically covered in Mayo, in France & Belgium )

*You have taken holidays(vacations) in a Caravan/mobile home *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 12, 2020)

True, much prefer to self-cater


You have stayed in a Youth Hostel


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2020)

*False* not exactly a youth hostel but a Salvation army hostel 

*You  are a fan of 50's Hollywood stars *


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 12, 2020)

*Guilty

You have cactus house plants.*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2020)

*Not guilty *- I really hate those as indoor plants...

*You have tropical fish *


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 12, 2020)

not guilty

you would like a bird that talks to you


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 12, 2020)

*Not Guilty*

*You love when it's raining*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 13, 2020)

Guilty, I'm well-suited right now


You have lots of cooking utensils which you never actually use


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 13, 2020)

*Guilty...although I have been good lately of donating them , but I still have too many *

*You have more than one type of shed or storage area in your garden *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 13, 2020)

Not guilty, don't have any at all...anything not made of concrete would get stolen.


You have an integrated garage


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 13, 2020)

*True*

*You have a balcony *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 13, 2020)

Not guilty


You can see trees from your window


----------



## Lashann (Jun 13, 2020)

Guilty

You like watching a "virtual" choir performance


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 14, 2020)

Not guilty, never done that


You like visiting stately homes


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 14, 2020)

Not guilty

You spilled something recently that was a mess to clean up


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 14, 2020)

*Not guilty..* however o/h spilled a whole glass of beer on the kitchen floor, and that was a PITA to clean up 

*Same  question*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 14, 2020)

Not guilty, I haven't spilled anything but my pets do constantly (I'd like to know how my embroidery threads ended up in the litter tray)


You choose your newspaper according to its political bias.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 14, 2020)

Not guilty - haven't bought a newspaper in years.

You're considering hiring someone to help with household chores.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 14, 2020)

*Not guilty*

*You've taken part in a protest *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 14, 2020)

Not guilty...my support for causes is purely of the moral and financial kind.


You have often attended sporting events just to support a family member, even though you weren't the slightest bit interested.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 14, 2020)

*Guilty with a Capital G..*.


*You can ride a horse*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 14, 2020)

Not guilty, horses have never been part of my life


You have spent the night in a 'hide' watching badgers


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 14, 2020)

*False-ish *- However I have watched badgers from a Hide but only early evening for an hour or so

*Same question*


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 14, 2020)

Not guilty

You have hit a possum in the road


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 14, 2020)

*Guilty

You have regifted unwanted presents.*


----------



## Lashann (Jun 14, 2020)

Not guilty

You have a problem with heights


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 14, 2020)

Not guilty

You have asked a woman when she's "due" without knowing whether she's pregnant.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 14, 2020)

Not guilty..with so many fat people about, that could be embarrassing


You get head aches if you don't have at least one cup of coffee each day.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2020)

*Not guilty*

*You're going to offload stuff at the waste/  recycle centre , now it's re-opened properly *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 15, 2020)

Guilty, when I can arrange transport 


The lockdown has caused you to change your shopping habits


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2020)

*Guilty.*.. I shop far less now.. and stock up on items more than I did before to prevent having to go so often 

*You have a neighbour who cooks smelly food which permeates your house when you have windows open ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 15, 2020)

Guilty, I understand this is a common problem


You are allergic to wool


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2020)

*Not guilty*

*You are allergic to something *


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 15, 2020)

*Not guilty

You like sushi and/or sashimi.*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2020)

*Guilty *- I love sushi...

*You eat late at night *


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 15, 2020)

*Guilty 

You have won a trophy of some kind.*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 15, 2020)

Not guilty....all I've got was a consolation prize


You have a proper cocktail cabinet


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2020)

*Not guilty.*.. didn't they go out of vogue in the  60's  or 70's? 

*You still get lots of snail mail *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 16, 2020)

Guilty, but mainly 'promotions', not personal mail


You have your own writing desk


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2020)

*True...*

*Your prefer modern furniture to antique ... *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 16, 2020)

False, I like old furniture


You always keep a supply of candles in case of a power cut


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 16, 2020)

Not guilty

You have an ample supply of spices


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2020)

*Guilty*

*You only drink tea in the mornings*


----------



## Lashann (Jun 16, 2020)

Guilty (re Black tea)

You prefer pastel colours in decorating the walls in your home


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2020)

*True-ish.*..I would prefer pastel colours, but that's not what I have because o/h prefers more classic colours, and he does the painting .. 

*You've had your fortune told and you believed it*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 16, 2020)

True...but it didn't happen


You'll be celebrating the solstice


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2020)

*False...*

*You regularly  send some of your clothing to be dry cleaned *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 17, 2020)

False...it's a while since I've needed to do that


You have your bedding professionally laundered


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 17, 2020)

False

Your better half changes the sheets


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2020)

*False..  ( he sometimes helps) *

*You're in charge of the remote controls...*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 17, 2020)

*True (I live alone!)

You know how to make puff pastry from scratch.*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2020)

*True *- absolutely... and I do it all by hand and not with a machine... but I do admit these days to using frozen 

*You have a black or white board in your home  *


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 17, 2020)

*False

You've slept on satin sheets.*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2020)

*True...and satin pillowcases... ( not keen on satin sheets tbh) 

You wear some type of jewellery every day *


----------



## Lashann (Jun 17, 2020)

*Guilty  

You still have some old long play records*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2020)

*False.*..I stupidly threw them all away when CD's came on the market ( kept my singles but I'm sad about the albums now) 

*You have pictures of yourself in your livingroom *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 18, 2020)

False...


You would love to be a celeb


----------



## chic (Jun 18, 2020)

You mean I'm not one?   Guilty.

You have a landscape painting somewhere in your house/condo.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2020)

*Guilty....  *

*You sleep with the aircon /fans on all night *


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 18, 2020)

Guilty   Ceiling fan

Do you use covers during the summer??


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2020)

*Not guilty*

*For breakfast , you always have the same thing *


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 18, 2020)

Not Guilty

Do you eat Cheerios


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2020)

*Guilty - occasionally... *
*
*
*  you cook outdoors *


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 18, 2020)

Guilty...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Do you have a larger patio


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2020)

*Guilty...*

*Do you fly your country's flag from your house ?*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 18, 2020)

Guilty    Year round

do you eat on paper plates


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2020)

*Guilty - snacks during the day to save having to wash up ... but not dinner time *
*
*
*you still drive a lot of miles every week* ( not on a tractor )


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 18, 2020)

Not guilty     Stay around the kingdom.

Do you have a new car


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2020)

*Not guilty... *

*Have you ever visited my country ?*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 18, 2020)

Not guilty   Never been overseas

do you have a clock in the room you are in


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2020)

*Guilty*

*You have  served in one of the forces?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 18, 2020)

Not guilty, but I was tempted


You have spent time working on a farm/ranch


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 18, 2020)

True

Ever bale hay


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2020)

*Not guilty*

*You've drunk unpasteurized milk *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 18, 2020)

Guilty, but in a foreign country


You find goats milk easier to digest than cows


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2020)

*Not guilty* -never tried it 

*On a talking device like Amazon echo, or google Home hub... you prefer the voice to have an accent from another country..ie a British echo dot, to have an American or Australian accent *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 18, 2020)

Not guilty...have no intention of having that intrusion in my life


You wonder if we are all being brain-washed.


----------



## chic (Jun 19, 2020)

GUILTY!!

You fear relinquishing control of your life to others.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 19, 2020)

False   They would not want it

You use an ATM


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2020)

*Guilty, but I always try and use it inside the bank where possible...*

*You have a season ticket for something *


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 19, 2020)

Guilty    FISHING!! (does that count)

You have more than 10 pairs of shoes


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2020)

*Guilty*

*You feel that every day seems like the last *


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 19, 2020)

False

you eat lunch every day


----------



## Lashann (Jun 19, 2020)

*Guilty

You're recording more TV movies etc now as you can't seem to stay awake to watch an entire show*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2020)

*Not guilty.*.I've always recorded my TV shows so I can skip the ads.... also I get bored easily with TV 

*You have a high end expensive  car *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 19, 2020)

Not guilty....I would have a Range Rover if I had the money...but I don't drive so I would need a chauffeur


You wear high heels to make yourself taller


----------



## Lashann (Jun 19, 2020)

*Not guilty*

You use a purse/wallet that has "organizer" compartments


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 19, 2020)

Guilty...


You always make sure you have enough change for a taxi, should you need one


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 20, 2020)

*Guilty ...altho' they do take cards now... *

*You have a lot of filed  paperwork that needs clearing out *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 20, 2020)

Guilty...it's all on top of my wardrobe..I need to get up there and sort through it


You really miss having an open fire


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 20, 2020)

Yes   Have rubbish to burn but we are banned 

Have you played poker?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 20, 2020)

*Not guilty

You need a new mattress.*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 20, 2020)

Not guilty, I bought a new one not long ago..now I need a step to get into bed!


Your tv stand fits in a corner


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 20, 2020)

*Not guilty*

*You are or have been a member of a Quiz group*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 20, 2020)

*Not guilty

You're a fan of war movies.*


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 20, 2020)

Not guilty

You have a favorite necklace or ring


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 20, 2020)

Not guilty....


You wear a signet ring


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 20, 2020)

*Guilty..occasionally... *

*You're a Monarchist *


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 20, 2020)

*Not guilty

You like the smell of mothballs.*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 21, 2020)

Not guilty....brings back all sorts of memories!


You put  lavender bags in your drawers


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 21, 2020)

*Not guilty *ugh* I hate the smell of lavender, it reminds me of Old people's  homes when I was a kid, and all the lavender polish they used *

*You have plug in air fresheners *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 21, 2020)

Not guilty...they just add more chemicals to the air


You open all the windows when the weather is warm


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 21, 2020)

*Guilty, I have my windows open all day everyday, unless it's torrential rain.. or night time.. *

*You try and create at least one new meal or recipe every month*


----------



## joybelle (Jun 21, 2020)

True.   Usually more often than once a month.

You enjoy listening to rock music.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 21, 2020)

Guilty


You regularly attend music concerts


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2020)

*Not guilty...occasionally not regularly... *

*You've been to shows in the west end of London*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 22, 2020)

Not guilty...not really my thing


When you visit other countries, you do your best to sample the local cuisine


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 22, 2020)

*Guilty (visited only three other countries)

Your Xmas tree, if applicable, is real.*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2020)

*Not guilty...it's large  and very real looking , but it's fake.. *

*You love the smell of roasted coffee*


----------



## joybelle (Jun 22, 2020)

Guilty.   I can salivate at the smell of freshly ground coffee beans.

You love searching for a bargain in an op shop (thrift shop).


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 22, 2020)

guilty

you like to go and look at new cars and take them for a test drive


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 22, 2020)

Not guilty, can't drive


You re-arrange your furniture frequently


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 23, 2020)

*Not guilty...although I want to do it soon*

*You almost always do your shopping in the mornings..*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 23, 2020)

Guilty

You drive with your hand on top of the wheel


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 23, 2020)

*Generally not guilty* ...we drive mostly  manual cars here so we have to have control of the car with the right hand while changing gear with the left.. 

*You live near a school or childrens' playground*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 23, 2020)

False   Boonies

My mother was tall


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 23, 2020)

*False*

*You're older now than the age your father got to... *


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 23, 2020)

True

Father died first


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 23, 2020)

False

You drink lots of water


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 23, 2020)

False...the water here tastes foul..all sorts added to it


You like watching trains go by


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 23, 2020)

*True..I love steam trains...(sadly none around here) *

*You've taken a ski trip*


----------



## joybelle (Jun 23, 2020)

Yes, however I hated it.   My balance is useless.

You enjoy your own company.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 23, 2020)

*Guilty...*

*You can make your own clothing *


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 23, 2020)

*Not guilty...can't even sew

You will vote in the next election.*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 23, 2020)

Guilty...I always vote


You are related to someone famous


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 24, 2020)

*Guilty*

*You've witnessed  an accident..*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 24, 2020)

guilty

you love humidity


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 24, 2020)

Not guilty


You regularly use a sauna


----------



## chic (Jun 24, 2020)

Not guilty.

You like the taste and smell of cinnamon.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 24, 2020)

Guilty, I put cinnamon in my coffee


You never buy white bread


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 24, 2020)

..* Not guilty* I prefer wholemeal,  and occasionally white, but my o/h only eats white... 

*You keep an online blog or journal *


----------



## joybelle (Jun 24, 2020)

Not guilty, but I do run a small forum.

You love to eat vegetables.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 24, 2020)

Guilty

You usually have a late night snack


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 24, 2020)

not guilty unless high

do you have your dinner around *


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 24, 2020)

Guilty

You watch too much news these days....


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 24, 2020)

NOT guilty

Are your TV programs up to date like the soaps?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 24, 2020)

Not guilty


You have too much furniture


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 24, 2020)

Not Guilty...

You are using a laptop


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 25, 2020)

Guilty

You sleep on your back


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 25, 2020)

Guilty


You have road works right outside your house


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2020)

*Not guilty*

*You watch more documentaries on TV than anything else *


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 25, 2020)

*Not guilty

You used to roller skate a lot.*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 25, 2020)

Guilty...lived in them at one time


You always have notepad and pen beside you when on the computer


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2020)

*Guilty 

You've been wearing shorts for weeks now... *


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 25, 2020)

*Guilty

You drink a beverage with a meal.*


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 25, 2020)

Guilty

You use air fresheners in home & car


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 26, 2020)

Not guilty


You use air purifiers


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 26, 2020)

*Not guilty... 

You think nothing of driving or visiting  attractions and beauty spots alone *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 26, 2020)

Guilty....much prefer it actually as people will insist on chattering!


You are a member of one of the wildlife trusts


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 26, 2020)

*True...*
*
*
*Your hair curls in high humidity *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 26, 2020)

True...it's been out of control today!


You buy your Christmas cards and calendars from charities


----------



## joybelle (Jun 26, 2020)

False.   I make my own.

You enjoy a glass of wine with good company.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 26, 2020)

False

You pay someone to clean your windows


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 27, 2020)

*False*..I used to, but I do my own now 


* you always steam your veggies *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 27, 2020)

False...not always...I like them roasted too


You only use olive oil in cooking


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 27, 2020)

This is Guilty or not guilty game
(Not true/false)

Not guilty (olive oil)

You use coupons at grocery store


----------



## joybelle (Jun 27, 2020)

Guilty but in Australia we don't have coupons but loyality points.   So guilty for loyality points.

You complain when the weather forecast isn't accurate.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 27, 2020)

*Guilty.*..who doesn't ?

*You still take an umbrella with you even if you're driving to your destination*


----------



## joybelle (Jun 27, 2020)

Guilty.   Have an umbrella in both vehicles.

You enjoy a chicken roast.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 27, 2020)

*Guilty *but only if it's Chicken thighs... 

*You have a mirror centre stage of your livingroom*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 28, 2020)

Not guilty


You enjoy watching programmes on antiques


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 28, 2020)

Not guilty...but like shows about old houses.  

You enjoy a good cup of tea.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2020)

*Guilty*

*Right this minute you're wearing a Bandaid *


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 28, 2020)

Not guilty

You had eggs for breakfast today


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 28, 2020)

Not guilty


You buy milk in cartons, not plastic bottles


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2020)

*Guilty* I buy skimmed Long-life milk which can be bought in bulk 

*You often wash your hand in the kitchen sink using dish washing liquid *


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 28, 2020)

*Guilty, in the kitchen but with liquid hand soap

Your oldest piece of furniture is 100+ years.*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 28, 2020)

Guilty


You tend to keep things because you like them, even when they are no longer in use.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 29, 2020)

*Guilty

You use a backscratcher *


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 29, 2020)

*Guilty (it's a multi-purpose implement!)

You use doilies and/or antimacassars.*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 30, 2020)

Not guilty


You have a large floor-cushion


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2020)

*Not guilty..*. ( and btw my answer to keeping things that are no longer useful is ''NOT'' guilty.  I didn't realise I'd written *Guilty*) 

*You get snail mail most days  *


----------



## chic (Jun 30, 2020)

Guilty

You'd rather drive than walk or bicycle to your destination.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 30, 2020)

*Guilty, actually be driven since I no longer drive

Your favorite rose color is red.*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2020)

*Not Guilty -* ( I like peach or lemon) 

*You exercise at least 3 times per week *


----------



## joybelle (Jul 1, 2020)

Not guilty.   I should though.

Your favourite pass time is reading.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 1, 2020)

Guilty


You always have plenty of snacks available


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2020)

*Guilty*
*
*
*Tea is your first drink of the day*


----------



## Lashann (Jul 2, 2020)

*Not guilty  (water is)

You have an afternoon nap whenever possible*


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 2, 2020)

Guilty

You are afraid of spiders


----------



## joybelle (Jul 2, 2020)

Not guilty.

You are sick to death of politics.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2020)

*Guilty*

*You work out most days with lightweight Dumbells *


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 3, 2020)

Not Guilty

I am a sound sleeper


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2020)

*Guilty* ( when I actually am asleep which isn't for very long)

*You clean and oil your tools after every use *


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 3, 2020)

*Not guilty!

You sleep with ear plugs and/or eye mask.*


----------



## Lashann (Jul 3, 2020)

*Not guilty

You like watching home improvement shows on TV *


----------



## chic (Jul 4, 2020)

Not guilty

You'd rather be doing something else today other than what you will be doing.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2020)

*Guilty -*... I'd rather be in the sun in Southern Spain which is where I would have been if it hadn't have been for covid 

*Same question*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 4, 2020)

not guilty

you'd like to have a strawberry milkshake today


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 4, 2020)

Not guilty...although I have strawberries and milk, so it's a possibility


You try to avoid eating beans!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2020)

*Guilty.... *

*You try not to cook at weekends*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 4, 2020)

Not guilty..it used to be the only time I cooked a proper meal


Your garden suffered in last nights gale


----------



## chic (Jul 5, 2020)

Not guilty. The weather was calm.

You've eaten something within the past two hours.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2020)

Rosemarie...we didn't have a gale force wind last night here..although it's quite breezy this morning)... hope you didn't get any damage.. 

*Not guilty to eating... 

You like to always co-ordinate the colours in your home .. *


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 5, 2020)

Not guilty...my home always looks nice but there are more important things in life than colors.

You wish one of your neighbors would move.


----------



## Lashann (Jul 5, 2020)

*Not guilty - have nice neighbours 

You always have some candles in case of a hydro electric power outage*


----------



## joybelle (Jul 5, 2020)

Guilty and lamps.

You are content with your life.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2020)

*Guilty *( except I'd like to move )

*You have a separate dressing room or walk in closet *


----------



## Lashann (Jul 6, 2020)

*Not guilty   (but did have in a previous home)

You prefer having table lamps to floor lamps*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2020)

*True..* I only have one floor lamp the rest are all table lamps...

*You usually stick to the same manufacturer of cars when buying a newer model *


----------



## joybelle (Jul 6, 2020)

False.

You don't buy clothes online.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 6, 2020)

*Not Guilty

You have served on a jury.*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2020)

*Not guilty*
*
*
*You watch reality TV *


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 7, 2020)

*Not guilty

You ran away from home as a child.*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 7, 2020)

*True*...several times.., once with my brother in tow .. 

*You own more than one property *


----------



## joybelle (Jul 7, 2020)

True.

You love the song of the magpie.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 7, 2020)

*False*.. what a racket they make in my garden...

*You put food out  in the garden for wildlife *


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 7, 2020)

Reminder: this game is Guilty/Not guilty
True/False is a separate game
And the comments after your answer aren't necessary.


----------



## chic (Jul 8, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> *False*.. what a racket they make in my garden...
> 
> *You put food out  in the garden for wildlife *



GUILTY. Love to feed the critters especially the skunks.

You not influenced or deterred by what other people think of you.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2020)

*Guilty ( to a point)....*

*You have a fancy phone cover/case*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 9, 2020)

Not Guilty

You have an android phone


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2020)

*Not guilty*

*You don't care what time of the day you eat sweets *


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 9, 2020)

Not Guilty

you like cookies with your tea's


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 9, 2020)

Guilty


You hate being preached at


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2020)

*Guilty...*

*You wear Trainers or sneakers in preference to shoes when going shopping... *


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 9, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> And the comments after your answer aren't necessary.


*Then don't read them, Miss Bossypants! *


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 9, 2020)

*Guilty

You have dual citizenship.*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 9, 2020)

not guilty

have you seen any snakes this year yet?


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 9, 2020)

Pink Biz said:


> *Then don't read them, Miss Bossypants! *



Kinda hard to do.  
I'd rather the flow of games not be disrupted. Maybe you don't realize it Cutie Pie, but the games aren't diaries or chatrooms.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> not guilty
> 
> have you seen any snakes this year yet?


* Not guilty.*.. but I saw a snake skin... 

*Do you play Golf*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 9, 2020)

Not guilty....(why do golfers wear those funny clothes?)


You live near a golf course


----------



## chic (Jul 10, 2020)

Guilty.

You see trees out of most every window.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2020)

*Guilty*

* You have a Video Doorbell *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 10, 2020)

Not guilty...like the idea though. (personally I like the little comments people add)


You enjoy doing crosswords


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2020)

*Guilty love them*

*You have researched your family tree..*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 10, 2020)

Guilty, as far as is possible (was contacted by a cousin I didn't know I had)


You always eat fish on Fridays


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 10, 2020)

guilty

you like fish and chips


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2020)

*Not guilty*
*
You would consider yourself to be artistic*


----------



## joybelle (Jul 10, 2020)

Not guilty/guilty  Not artistic with painting or drawing, but I do enjoy craft work.   I think crafts are another form of being artistic.

You love walking along a quiet beach.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2020)

*Guilty with a capital G*...and I do it often.. 

*you have dimmable lights in your home *


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 10, 2020)

guilty

you have LED lights throughout your home


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 10, 2020)

Guilty, 


You decorate shoe boxes and use them for storage


----------



## chic (Jul 11, 2020)

Not guilty.

You DON'T have a spare tire in your car.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2020)

*Not guilty *_ I do..

*You wash you own windows exteriors*


----------



## joybelle (Jul 13, 2020)

Guilty but not as often as I should.

You wear hearing aids?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2020)

*Not Guilty.*.. (thank goodness)

*You suffer from tinnitus*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 14, 2020)

Not Guilty

You enjoy playing these games


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 14, 2020)

Guilty


You are finding new ways to occupy your free time


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2020)

*Not guilty*
*
*
*You take items to the recycle/waste site regularly *


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 15, 2020)

*Not guilty...I live in an apartment building and a recycling company retrieves the dumpster.

You have given yourself a "home perm".*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 15, 2020)

*Not guilty... *

*You ride a bike *


----------



## joybelle (Jul 15, 2020)

Not for a long time.

You are inquisitive to what is happening around you.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 16, 2020)

*Guilty* ...to an extent

*You always eat breakfast at home *


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 16, 2020)

Guilty  Past 3 months

You want to go out to eat


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 16, 2020)

*Guilty.*.. we already have, went for late  lunch last Sunday (outdoors at the pub restaurant)  for the first time  since beginning of March ..very strange the way things have changed to the way we're used to it being.

*You're looking forward to museum and galleries re-opening *


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 16, 2020)

Not guilty

Are you afraid of crowds?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 16, 2020)

*Not guilty*

*Do you go to live sports fixtures*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 16, 2020)

*Not guilty

You have entered a beauty contest.*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2020)

hahaha...*Not Guilty * ( altho' one of my sisters has, she came 3rd)

*You're expecting a parcel delivery today *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 17, 2020)

Not guilty...


You follow someone's blog on twitter


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 17, 2020)

not guilty

you are on your second cup of coffee today


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2020)

*Not guilty.*.. I only drink coffee at the coffee shop or the pub.. 

*You have taken a photo of something today *


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 17, 2020)

not guilty

do you take pictures as soon as you get out of bed


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 17, 2020)

*Not guilty

You can locate your birth certificate at a moment's notice.*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2020)

*Guilty *

*You've been stung by a plant ( nettles etc) recently *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 18, 2020)

Guilty 


You're looking forward to the end of Summer


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 18, 2020)

*Guilty*

*You're doing some renovating at home *


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 19, 2020)

guilty

you are relaxing today


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2020)

*Not guilty.*.. been working online all morning.. Just having a little tea break now.. 

*You like old British Movies *


----------



## joybelle (Jul 24, 2020)

Guilty.

You like to dabble in astronomy?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2020)

*False.*. ( although I do have an app that tells me which stars are which when I point it to the sky) 

*You have lots of apps on your phone *


----------



## joybelle (Jul 25, 2020)

False.

You enjoy poetry.


----------



## RubyK (Jul 25, 2020)

Seldom guilty

You like to text


----------



## joybelle (Jul 25, 2020)

False.   I hate texting.   I am a touch typist and find texting tedious.

You are a minimalist.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 25, 2020)

Not guilty

You use a list for grocery shopping


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 25, 2020)

*Guilty

You have been employed as a waitperson and/or bartender.*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 25, 2020)

Not Guilty

Have you bought the same make of car most of your life?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2020)

*Not guilty... *
*
*
*You're on medication*


----------



## joybelle (Jul 28, 2020)

Guilty.

You order your supermarket shopping online.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 28, 2020)

*Not guilty..*. I like to see everything myself even tho' I really hate grocery shopping...

*You're going to take day trips this year rather than holidays *


----------



## joybelle (Jul 28, 2020)

False, however it will depend on the rules governing this horrible virus.

You love giving presents.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 28, 2020)

Guilty

You've reported someone who you saw stealing something in a store.


----------



## joybelle (Jul 28, 2020)

False.   

You enjoy eating crumpets.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 28, 2020)

*Not Guilty

You enjoy the theatre *


----------



## joybelle (Jul 28, 2020)

Guilty.

You are cynical in regards to most politicians behaviour.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 28, 2020)

*Guilty

You spend more than $500 on Christmas presents.*


----------



## joybelle (Jul 28, 2020)

Guilty.

You are a home person.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 28, 2020)

Guilty.

You enjoy the holidays.


----------



## joybelle (Jul 28, 2020)

Absolutely.

You don't enjoy cleaning the oven.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 28, 2020)

Guilty.

You enjoy family get-togethers with lots of good food.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 29, 2020)

*Guilty

You've served on a jury*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 29, 2020)

*Guilty

You have freckles.*


----------



## joybelle (Jul 29, 2020)

Not Guilty

You drink a lot of water.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 29, 2020)

*Guilty*

*You enjoy wearing make-up*


----------



## joybelle (Jul 29, 2020)

Only foundation these days.

You don't use hairspray.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 30, 2020)

not guilty

you like cucumber snadwiches


----------



## joybelle (Jul 30, 2020)

Guilty.

You enjoy a campfire.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 30, 2020)

*True*

*You've eaten cheese today *


----------



## joybelle (Jul 30, 2020)

False but will later on today with cheese in a potato bake.

You had a temper melt down today.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 30, 2020)

Not guilty

You had 3 meals today


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 30, 2020)

*Not guilty... *

*It's hot where you are today/tonight*


----------



## joybelle (Jul 30, 2020)

Not guilty.   We are in winter and Jack Frost is paying us a visit this morning.

You wear a face mask when you go out.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 30, 2020)

*Yes...* but only in places where there are other people

*You listen to podcasts *


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 30, 2020)

not guilty

you listen to your music through amazon music


----------



## joybelle (Jul 30, 2020)

Not guilty.   I hate Amazon.

You drive an older car.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 30, 2020)

guilty 2006 Truck

you like google music


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 31, 2020)

Not guilty

You like rain


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 31, 2020)

guilty

you are having bbq'd hamburgers tonight


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 31, 2020)

*Not Guilty* ( I had butter chicken curry despite it being 95 degrees here) 

*You're a fan of F1  Motor-racing *


----------



## joybelle (Jul 31, 2020)

Not guilty.   

You have a front loading washing machine.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 31, 2020)

*Guilty-ish (both top and front...they belong to the apartment building)

You have a professional prepare your tax returns.*


----------



## joybelle (Jul 31, 2020)

False

You menu plan.


----------



## chic (Aug 1, 2020)

Guilty.

You're going to do something fun today.


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 1, 2020)

guilty, everything i do most days is fun

you watched the sun come up this morning?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 1, 2020)

*Not Guilty*

*You've got visitors coming today *


----------



## joybelle (Aug 1, 2020)

Not guilty.   No visitors in this household while the virus is still so active.

You are enjoying a herbal tea.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 1, 2020)

*Not guilty*
*
*
*You spend most of the day outdoors *


----------



## joybelle (Aug 1, 2020)

Not guilty.

You enjoy retail therapy (shopping).


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 2, 2020)

not guilty (unless its a tool store)

you enjoy taking sundays easy


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 2, 2020)

*True*

*You prefer to wear trainers rather than dress shoes*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 2, 2020)

Truish.   Depends where I am going.

You are not a mover or shaker of events.


----------



## chic (Aug 4, 2020)

Not guilty because I can be for sure.

You like pepper on your food.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 4, 2020)

*Guilty*

*You've punched or hit someone hard *


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 4, 2020)

*Not guilty

You have a black belt in karate.*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 4, 2020)

Definitely not guilty.

You like to wear matching coloured underwear.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 4, 2020)

*False*...I don't care what colour they are as long as they're clean 

*You've been stood up by a date *


----------



## joybelle (Aug 4, 2020)

Not guilty.

You are a minimalist in your home.


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 4, 2020)

*Not guilty

Growing up your home had a set of encyclopedias.*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 4, 2020)

*Guilty...*

*Have you ever crashed your car *


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 4, 2020)

*Guilty

Have you ever been to a nude beach?*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 4, 2020)

Not Guilty

Have you ever worn your slippers to work by mistake?


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 4, 2020)

not guilty

have you worn your slippers anywhere but home?


----------



## chic (Aug 5, 2020)

Not guilty.

You go barefoot at home in summer sometimes.


----------



## joybelle (Aug 5, 2020)

Not guilty.   Used to but these days I need a lot of cushioning on the soles of the feet.

You live by the seaside.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 5, 2020)

*Guilty*...( in my second home in Spain) 

*You've visited France*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 6, 2020)

not guilty

do you like red jello


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2020)

*Guilty *

*Have you ever travelled on a Tram ?*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 6, 2020)

Yes.

Do you use silicone steamers in the microwave?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2020)

*Yes*

*You move your furniture around on a regular basis *


----------



## joybelle (Aug 6, 2020)

No.

Your oven is very clean.


----------



## chic (Aug 7, 2020)

Guilty.

You houseclean frequently.


----------



## joybelle (Aug 7, 2020)

Guilty

You love listening to rain on the roof.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2020)

*Guilty*

*You've bought something new for yourself this week *


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 7, 2020)

*Not guilty

You had chicken pox.*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 8, 2020)

*Not Guilty*

*You get regular mani's, and pedi's *


----------



## joybelle (Aug 8, 2020)

Not Guilty.

You have spoken to a good friend on the phone today.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 9, 2020)

Not guilty

You went for a walk today


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 9, 2020)

*Not guilty.*.. but I will be later today..

*You eat breakfast outside in summer *


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 9, 2020)

Not Guilty

you have ceiling fans


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 9, 2020)

*Guilty*

*You go to church on Sundays *


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 9, 2020)

*Not guilty

You have signed a petition in the last week.*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 9, 2020)

Guilty

You love politics.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 9, 2020)

Not guilty

You have an unpaid parking ticket


----------



## chic (Aug 10, 2020)

Not guilty.

You listen to music for pleasure as often as you can.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 10, 2020)

*Guilty..with a capital G 

You have a window cleaner to wash your windows for you*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 10, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> *Guilty..with a capital G
> 
> You have a window cleaner to wash your windows for you*


Guilty...When she is not cooking supper..

Do you have a maid?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 10, 2020)

* Not guilty.*.. but it sounds like _you_ have one tho' @Ken N Tx 

*You're looking forward to winter *


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 10, 2020)

*Guilty

You decorate for Halloween*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 10, 2020)

Not Guilty.

You menu plan.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 10, 2020)

*Guilty*

*You like having company visiting.*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 10, 2020)

Depends on who it is but generally guilty.

You do not get on with your inlaws.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2020)

*Not guilty*- my in-laws have passed


*You have more sisters' than brothers *


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 11, 2020)

false

are kids going back to school in september where you live?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2020)

*Guilty*

*You take daily medication *


----------



## joybelle (Aug 11, 2020)

Guilty.

You have a favourite mug.


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 11, 2020)

*Guilty

You are a big tipper.*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 12, 2020)

*Guilty*

*You see a lot of your grandchildren..*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 13, 2020)

Unfortunately false.   Distance and this rotten virus have curtailed our travelling for the time being.

You like things just right.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 13, 2020)

@joybelle
This game is guilty or not guilty.
True or false is a different game.


----------



## joybelle (Aug 13, 2020)

I don't think it is such a big deal @applecruncher, but I will try to do it right.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 13, 2020)

joybelle said:


> I don't think it is such a big deal @applecruncher, but I will try to do it right.


Gee, thanks.


----------



## joybelle (Aug 13, 2020)

Lets shake hands and get over this @applecruncher.   Sending smiles to you and happy game playing


----------



## chic (Aug 14, 2020)

Back to the game - mostly guilty but I am flexible with others.

You enjoy spending time in your garden if you have one.


----------



## joybelle (Aug 14, 2020)

Thanks @chic back to the game.

Guilty.   Have a big garden of ornamentals and veg.

You love the colour blue.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2020)

*Guilty...*

*You drink tea first drink of the day *


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 14, 2020)

Not guilty

You sometimes eat dessert before the meal.


----------



## joybelle (Aug 14, 2020)

Not guilty.   

You prefer to vacuum the house floors over sweeping.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2020)

*Guilty*

*You've spent time in hospital as a patient within the last 2 years *


----------



## joybelle (Aug 14, 2020)

Guilty as an out patient in emergency.

You own and use an air fryer frequently.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2020)

*Not  Guilty*

*You prefer blinds to curtains in your home *


----------



## joybelle (Aug 14, 2020)

Guilty.   We have wooden blinds.

You prefer carpet to polished wooden floors.


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 14, 2020)

*Not guilty

You are an early riser.*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 14, 2020)

Guilty.   Too early sometimes.

You enjoy photography.


----------



## chic (Aug 15, 2020)

Very guilty.

You like to control your environment, like noise, spatial arrangement etc.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 15, 2020)

*Guilty... *

*You have flowers in every room*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 15, 2020)

Not guilty.

You shop most days for food.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 15, 2020)

*Not Guilty*...I bulk buy every few weeks 

*You use your computer device while  in bed.. *


----------



## joybelle (Aug 16, 2020)

Not Guilty.

You do not eat a lot of junk food.


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 16, 2020)

guilty

you love buttered popcorn


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 17, 2020)

*not guilty*

*You're interested in other countries politics as well as your own *


----------



## chic (Aug 17, 2020)

guilty, we're all connected

You consider yourself an openminded person.


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 17, 2020)

*Guilty

You have/had a partner who served in the military.*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 17, 2020)

Quilty.

You employ a gardener.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2020)

*Not Guilty* ( but I vicariously share my neighbours gardener  )

*You still have a parent alive *


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 18, 2020)

guilty

you still visit toy stores


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2020)

*Not guilty ( *very lucky to have a parent alive *)  *

*You have dogs *


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 18, 2020)

guilty

do you see many wild turkeys


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2020)

*Not Guilty*

*Do you have cattle and sheep roaming in fields close to your home ?*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 18, 2020)

*Not guilty

Did you often play hooky from school as a child?*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 18, 2020)

Not guilty.

Do you have a crockpot (slow cooker) that you regularly use?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2020)

*Guilty...*

* you bake your own bread and cakes *


----------



## joybelle (Aug 18, 2020)

Guilty.

You love fresh sheets on your bed.


----------



## chic (Aug 19, 2020)

Guilty!!!'

But you don't love doing laundry.


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 19, 2020)

not guilty

you prefer hanging your laundry outside


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2020)

*Not guilty *

*Your children live a long way from you *


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 19, 2020)

not guilty

you like to sit outside in the mornings


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2020)

*Guilty*

*You have as many Bathrooms in your home as bedrooms *


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 19, 2020)

*Guilty...just 1

You have a door knocker on your front door.*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 19, 2020)

Not Guilty.   

You dislike cats.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2020)

*Guilty .. *

*You've worked in retail *


----------



## joybelle (Aug 19, 2020)

Guilty

You are attracted to people who are not pushy.


----------



## chic (Aug 20, 2020)

Guilty

You prefer one on one relationships as opposed to crowds.


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 20, 2020)

guilty

have you been to the market close to your home this summer?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 20, 2020)

*Guilty* ..just once in June after the restrictions were lifted..







*You have plans to  take a road trip soon*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 20, 2020)

Not guilty.   We are still in lockdown.

You enjoy documentaries.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 20, 2020)

*Guilty*

*You prefer fruits over Veggies *


----------



## joybelle (Aug 20, 2020)

Not guilty but I do enjoy fruit.

You would never have wall paper in your home.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 20, 2020)

*False..*. ( I have wallpaper on one feature wall )

*You wear a hearing aid *


----------



## joybelle (Aug 20, 2020)

Quilty.   Only when I go out.

You wear a wedding ring.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 20, 2020)

*Not Guilty..*.( I'm married and I have a wedding ring, but I've never worn it) 

*You have more than one child*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 20, 2020)

*Not guilty...no kids

You have a widow's peak.*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 20, 2020)

*Not Guilty...*
<<<<<<< see my picture..

*You've been with a partner for more than 20 years *


----------



## joybelle (Aug 20, 2020)

Guilty - 46 years and we are still happy together

You would like to join a group of some sort.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2020)

*Guilty*..preferably the Beatles ..oh wait 

*You sleep at least 7 hours a night *


----------



## joybelle (Aug 21, 2020)

Guilty - I need more than 7 hours sleep.

You don't care what most people think about you.


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 21, 2020)

guilty

you try and walk daily


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2020)

*Guilty.*. even if only around the garden

*You always buy a new model car in preference to used *


----------



## joybelle (Aug 21, 2020)

Guilty but not always the case when we were a lot younger.

You love a good fry up breakfast every now and then.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2020)

*Guilty* ..with a capital G.. (nothing nicer than an British fry Up)  

*You've worked as an Avon Rep... *


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 21, 2020)

Not guilty

You've called police on neighbors - even if it was a long time ago.


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 21, 2020)

*Guiltyish (was on the verge...can't recall if I actually did)

Your first camera was a Kodak Brownie.*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 21, 2020)

Not Guilty, however my Dad had one.

You think one of your siblings was more favoured by your Mum than you were.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 21, 2020)

Guilty

You have a good relationship with your cousins


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 21, 2020)

Guilty (some have passed away) 

You spilled something recently and made a mess.


----------



## joybelle (Aug 21, 2020)

Not guilty - not recently thank goodness.

You are not religious.


----------



## chic (Aug 22, 2020)

Not guilty, but I'm more spiritual than religious, you could say. Ie. I believe in something outside of myself.

You are a self controlled person.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 22, 2020)

*Guilty*

*You have someone technologically minded whom  you can rely on to help if you have a problem you can't deal with yourself *


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 25, 2020)

not guilty

do you still have some 8 tracks around?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2020)

*Not guilty

Do you have cine-film footage  of your parents*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 26, 2020)

not guilty ???

do you use a spelling app here?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2020)

*Not guilty* -except the one that comes with the forum which doesn't seem to work very well 

*You've eaten a cheese burger recently *


----------



## joybelle (Aug 26, 2020)

Not guilty

You have recently signed up for a free newsletter to be shown in your email account.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 27, 2020)

*Not guilty*

*You watch Daytime TV*


----------



## chic (Aug 27, 2020)

Not guilty. I never watch tv.

You wonder how they are making tv shows, movies, etc during a pandemic.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 27, 2020)

*Not guilty* ..I already know... 

*You have torrential rain.*.. ( we have the whole works)


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 27, 2020)

guilty

did you get more rain in the last 2 weeks then we did all summer


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 27, 2020)

*Not Guilty*

*Do you like to watch Black & White movies *


----------



## joybelle (Aug 27, 2020)

Not Guilty

You have recently seen some food bargains and you bought up.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 28, 2020)

Not Guilty

You went to the store yesterday


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 28, 2020)

not guilty

you watched the rain all-day yesterday


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 28, 2020)

*Not Guilty*

*You have an office in your home *


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 28, 2020)

not guilty

you have a workbench in your home


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 28, 2020)

*Not guilty*...it's in the Barn

*You have fruit trees  on your land*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 28, 2020)

guilty

you have a big oak tree on your property


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 28, 2020)

*False*

*You prefer to wear silver than Gold *


----------



## joybelle (Aug 28, 2020)

Not guilty.

Babies make you smile - when they are not crying anyway lol.


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 29, 2020)

guilty

ever fall out of a tree as a kid


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 29, 2020)

*Not Guilty *
*
Ever have a rope swing as a child ?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 29, 2020)

guilty

Ever have a tire tied up as a swing?


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 29, 2020)

Guilty

Ever fall off a horse?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 29, 2020)

*Not Guilty*

*Ever own a horse ?*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 29, 2020)

Guilty

Have you ever told a friend the truth to their question, only to be turned on by that friend for your answer?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 30, 2020)

*Guilty*... ( my honesty has always got me into trouble ..sad ) 

 You're retired from work outside your home


----------



## joybelle (Aug 30, 2020)

Guilty and loving retirement.

You are an environmentalist.


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 30, 2020)

mostly

you have ridden a donkey


----------



## joybelle (Aug 30, 2020)

Not guilty.

You always vote for local, state and federal government elections.


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 30, 2020)

guilty

have you ever run for an office in any of your governments?


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 30, 2020)

Not guilty but my brother the lawyer has and won

have you ever eaten snails?


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 30, 2020)

guilty

you like your steak medium/rare


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 30, 2020)

Guilty as charged  

You mow your lawn at least once every 2 weeks


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 30, 2020)

guilty, at least that...

you had a nice dinner tonight?


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 30, 2020)

Guilty and I had a veggie burger

You are a tall man?


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 31, 2020)

guilty

do you have ahead of hair


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2020)

*Guilty*

*Do you wear a wig ?*


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 2, 2020)

Not guilty

Do you live close to a pharmacy?


----------



## joybelle (Sep 2, 2020)

Not guilty.

Do you act impulsively?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2020)

*Guilty *

*Have you ever travelled on a Steam train*


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 3, 2020)

Guilty...many times!


You love 'cutesy' ornaments


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 3, 2020)

*Guilty

Your voice is mellifluous.*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2020)

*LOL..Not guilty... ( altho' others say it is because of my  Scottish accent) *

*You play cards *


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 3, 2020)

*Guilty (not regularly, though)

In charades you'd rather be a guesser not an actor.*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 3, 2020)

Guilty.

You are experiencing good times at the moment.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2020)

*Not Guilty*

*Your  still employed outside the home *


----------



## joybelle (Sep 4, 2020)

Not Guilty

You can touch type.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2020)

*Guilty*

*The first record you bought was in the 60's *


----------



## joybelle (Sep 4, 2020)

Guilty.

You were a hippy back in the day.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 4, 2020)

*Guilty-ish (just a fairly brief phase)

In a restaurant you prefer a booth instead of a table.*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 4, 2020)

Restaurants and cafes in Australia on the whole don't have booths these days but I would prefer a booth.

You use tablecloths.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 5, 2020)

Not guilty

You've travelled in a lift with a cage.. like this...


----------



## joybelle (Sep 5, 2020)

Guilty, however they were not as upmarket as this one.   Both rocked around and were actually scary.

You collect and use doilies.


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 6, 2020)

not guilty

you have some tools in your kitchen drawer


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2020)

*Guilty..* just pliers and a small screwdriver

*You prefer to buy the same colour car each time you get a new one*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 6, 2020)

False

You have a well stocked pantry, fridge and freezer.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2020)

*True*...with a capital T, I'm pretty pedantic about it tbh

*You prefer dogs to cats *


----------



## joybelle (Sep 6, 2020)

Very true.

You don't like zoos.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2020)

*True 


You've never watched an episode of Game of Thrones*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 6, 2020)

Not Guilty

You enjoy going on a picnic.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 6, 2020)

Guilty/Not guilty


----------



## joybelle (Sep 6, 2020)

You have forgotten to put up a question @applecruncher.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 6, 2020)

joybelle said:


> You have forgotten to put up a question @applecruncher.


No, I didn't forget. Just a reminder this game is Guilty or Not Guilty.


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 7, 2020)

guilty

do you always check your spelling?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2020)

*Not guilty.*..  ( I'm a good speller but my fingers work faster than my keyboard responds,) 

*Do pedants annoy you ?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 7, 2020)

guilty

you get mad all too often


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2020)

*Not Guilty*

*Your favourite colour is green *


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 7, 2020)

not guilty

do you enjoy running into old aquaitances


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2020)

*Guilty*

*Is it dark where you are ?*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 7, 2020)

Guilty - It is 5.40 am

Do you eat three meals a day?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2020)

@joybelle ,..it's 9.25pm here Monday


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2020)

*Not Guilty...*

*Do you still have old currency *


----------



## joybelle (Sep 7, 2020)

Guilty.

Do you have your shopping on your phone?


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 7, 2020)

*Not guilty...cel phone used only for phone calls and infrequent texting, and only when I'm away from home

Are you close to any cousins in your family?*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 7, 2020)

Guilty

Have you traced your family history?


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 7, 2020)

*Not Guilty

Have you taken DNA ancestry test?*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 7, 2020)

Not guilty but I am thinking about it.

Do you call your general practitioner by his/her first name?


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 7, 2020)

*Not guilty

The nearest Emergency Room is less than 5 miles (8 km) from your home.*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 7, 2020)

Not guilty - there is very little 8 kms from my home.   Nearest village town is 16 kms.

You are very politically minded.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2020)

*Not guilty* ( although I do keep up with politics) 

*You have birds nesting in your garden*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 8, 2020)

Very guilty.

We live on an acreage and we are in spring, so there are lots of bird nesting activities.

You don't tolerate fools easily.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2020)

*Guilty*

*You have Adult children who live far from you *


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 9, 2020)

not guilty

do you have grandchildren or grand furbabies near by


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 9, 2020)

False

You like to square dance.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2020)

*True... *

*You are well informed about your ancestors... *


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 14, 2020)

*Not Guilty

You took ballet lessons.*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 15, 2020)

*False.*.I took Tap... 

*You always have your windows open when it's sunny *


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 15, 2020)

always (when warm)

have you ever tried to get a tree branch to root


----------



## joybelle (Sep 15, 2020)

True

You write snail mail letters to friends/family.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 15, 2020)

*Not Guilty.*..except greeting cards

*You usually stop at a cafe or similar when you're out shopping *


----------



## joybelle (Sep 15, 2020)

False

You often procrastinate over jobs you don't want to do.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 15, 2020)

This game is Guilty/Not guilty

Not guilty (I rarely procrastinate)

You have locked yourself out of your house


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 16, 2020)

Not guilty


You have never had to call emergency services


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2020)

*Not Guilty*

*You've driven an RV or similar*


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 16, 2020)

Not guilty

You take regular naps everyday.


----------



## joybelle (Sep 16, 2020)

Not guilty.

You are the peacemaker in your family.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 17, 2020)

*Not guilty*

*You prefer pastel colours in your home*


----------



## StarSong (Sep 17, 2020)

Guilty

The only holiday you decorate for is Christmas


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 17, 2020)

*Not guilty*

We stopped decorating for Christmas a couple of years ago

*You take a shower any time of the day*


----------



## StarSong (Sep 17, 2020)

Not guilty.  Morning only unless I've indulged in an afternoon or evening swim.  

You always wash your hair when you shower.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 17, 2020)

*Guilty*

*You have the most expensive car among your near neighbours *


----------



## StarSong (Sep 17, 2020)

Not guilty.  Average to less than average for our 'hood.

You have the most expensive house among your near neighbors


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 17, 2020)

*False.*.we have some verrrry expensive properties nearby 

*You were umarried when you had your first child *


----------



## joybelle (Sep 17, 2020)

Not guilty.   We waited five years after marriage for our first child.

You are planning a vegetable garden.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 17, 2020)

*Not guilty

Your favorite Marx Brother is Zeppo.*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2020)

*Not Guilty*

*You see your GP  ( Primary doctor)...  more than once a year *


----------



## StarSong (Sep 18, 2020)

Not guilty

You see your dentist at least twice a year.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2020)

*Guilty*

*You have to travel more than 20 miles to see your dentist or doctor*


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 18, 2020)

Not guilty 


You like Marmite on toast


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2020)

*ugh*.....but we have to have it because my husband loves it..

*You like peanut butter*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 18, 2020)

Guiltyish.   Occasionally.

Where you live is quite built up.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2020)

*Not Guilty *

*You have lived in a caravan ( RV) at one stage of your life*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 18, 2020)

*Not guilty

You have flown on the Concorde.*


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 19, 2020)

not guilty

you've been to the dallas airport


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2020)

*Not Guilty*

*You regularly walk through the woods or forest in Autumn*


----------



## StarSong (Sep 19, 2020)

Guilty (when we're camping)  Forests are scarcer than hen's teeth in the Los Angeles area.

You've been to an oasis.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2020)

* False.*. if you mean an Oasis in the desert... I've been to a pub or a restaurant called an Oasis... but that's about it... 

*You get your car washed at least once a month*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 19, 2020)

Not guilty.   We wash our own vehicles.

You have lace curtains in your home.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2020)

*Guilty*..in just 2 rooms

*You drink quite close to bedtime *


----------



## joybelle (Sep 19, 2020)

Not Guilty

You heart melts when you see a baby.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 19, 2020)

*Guilty! 

You had a nanny or governess for your kids.*


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 19, 2020)

Not guilty--no kids.

You love to ski.


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 20, 2020)

Not guilty...never tried it


You buy fresh flowers regularly.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 20, 2020)

Not guilty.

You buy unscented products whenever possible.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 20, 2020)

*Not guilty.*.I don't mind whether they're scented or unscented as long as they don't smell cheap 

*You regularly window shop..then come home and compare prices online before buying *


----------



## joybelle (Sep 20, 2020)

Sort of guilty.   I do online searches.

You have recently been in a thunder storm.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 20, 2020)

*Not Guilty*

*Your area is subject to wildfires *


----------



## joybelle (Sep 20, 2020)

Not guilty so far but we do have a lot of bushland in our area.

You are not happy with the way your government is handling the pandemic?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 20, 2020)

*Guilty m'lud*...lock me up now...until we can have another leader who can deal with this properly 

*You're still in lockdown *


----------



## joybelle (Sep 20, 2020)

Guilty but with a lot more freedom because the rural numbers of affected people in Victoria are very low.   Melbourne metro is in a very tight lockdown.   We are rural people.

You love a good quality sausage (snag).


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 20, 2020)

*True*

*One of your parents fought in WW2*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 20, 2020)

Not Guilty - my Dad was in an essential service but was a member of the home guard.

You enjoy having a good balance in your life?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2020)

*Guilty*
*
*
*You go out often to eat *


----------



## StarSong (Sep 21, 2020)

Not guilty - haven't been guilty of that for quite a few years now.  

Congratulated a woman on her pregnancy only to learn she wasn't pregnant.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2020)

*LOL..Not guilty 

Have several different handbags to match outfits*


----------



## StarSong (Sep 21, 2020)

Not guilty.  

Have footwear to match specific outfits (not including formal wear).


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2020)

*Guilty

Eat chocolate every day *


----------



## StarSong (Sep 21, 2020)

Guilty - and proud of it! 

You enjoy spicy foods.


----------



## joybelle (Sep 21, 2020)

Guilty.   Very Guilty.

You buy expensive beauty products.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2020)

*Not Guilty..*.I find basic beauty products do the same job ( except Perfume)

*You do all your own repairs on your Computer if it goes wrong in some way*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 21, 2020)

Absolutely not guilty.   I am hopeless with mechanical things.

You enjoy watching old time movies.


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 22, 2020)

guilty!!

you prefer a pen over a pencil


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2020)

*Guilty*

*You live alone *


----------



## StarSong (Sep 22, 2020)

Not guilty, I'm very happy to say.

You've used up your Covid emergency TP stash


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 22, 2020)

*Not Guilty, never really had a 'stash'

You prefer liquid laundry detergent vs. pods or powder.*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2020)

*False*..I use Pods

*You always put your dishwasher on at night *


----------



## joybelle (Sep 22, 2020)

Not guilty.   We have solar panels and it is cheaper for us to use the electrical power during the day.

You are thinking about having solar polars installed on your home.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2020)

*False*

*You take a sleeping pill before bed..*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 22, 2020)

*Not guilty, although I do have insomnia

You enjoy dreaming.*


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 22, 2020)

Guilty

You keep pan/s frequently used on top of stove.


----------



## joybelle (Sep 22, 2020)

Guilty.   I belief a person needs to have dreams whether they come to fruition or not.

You have made cordial.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 22, 2020)

If by cordial you mean a liqueur, not guilty.

Repeat from above:
You keep pan/s frequently used on top of stove.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 22, 2020)

Not Guilty

You never go to bed without checking that all the doors are locked.


----------



## joybelle (Sep 22, 2020)

Not guilty.

You have a craft stash.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 23, 2020)

*Not guilty*

*It's raining in your part of the world*


----------



## StarSong (Sep 23, 2020)

Not guilty.  

You store vitamins and most meds in your kitchen.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 23, 2020)

*Not Guilty*

*Going out on an average day you travel less than 20 miles *


----------



## StarSong (Sep 23, 2020)

Guilty

You nearly always have a beverage next to you while on your computer.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 23, 2020)

*Guilty*

*You chew gum ?*


----------



## StarSong (Sep 23, 2020)

Guilty - I usually have half a stick going under my mask.  I've always liked gum.  Picked up the habit at about age 5 and never grew out of it completely.  

Same question.


----------



## joybelle (Sep 23, 2020)

Not guilty

You have a small dog as a pet.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 23, 2020)

*Not guilty.*..but I have 3 small dogs as grandfurkids... 

*You like to watch satire  *


----------



## StarSong (Sep 24, 2020)

Guilty - presuming it's clever and not vicious.  

You liked horror movies when you were a kid but outgrew them.


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 24, 2020)

Guilty.....and haven't outgrown them!


Your shoes and handbag always match


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2020)

*Not guilty... not alway*s.. but if I'm dressed up then they always match 

*Have you ever been told a magicians' secrets ?*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 24, 2020)

*Not guilty

You secretly took money from your mom or dad's wallet when you were a kid.*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 24, 2020)

Guilty.

You have an international, long term, email friendship.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2020)

*Guilty*

*You drive a convertible *


----------



## joybelle (Sep 24, 2020)

Not guilty.   They don't interest me.

The colour of your current vehicle is a shade of blue.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2020)

*Not guilty.*.I used to have a blue one, but now it's a different colour.. 

*You don't have to travel far to your nearest grocery store or supermarket *


----------



## StarSong (Sep 24, 2020)

Not guilty

You have one vehicle that's more than ten years old.


----------



## joybelle (Sep 24, 2020)

Not guilty.   Distance is relative and our nearest small town with a supermarket is a 32 km round trip.

You try to avoid shopping in shopping centres.


----------



## joybelle (Sep 24, 2020)

Sorry I was a bit slow with the last one.

Guilty to the vehicle that is more than 10 years old.

Same question.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2020)

*Not Guilty....*

*You've been married more than 30 years *


----------



## StarSong (Sep 24, 2020)

Guilty! 

Question for the ladies: you put on a bit of makeup every day whether or not you're going out.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 24, 2020)

Guilty

You notice if your neighbor has a strange car in their driveway overnight.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 25, 2020)

Probably not guilty.  A pink hummer, definitely yes.  Not so sure about a black sedan.

You know your neighbors well.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2020)

*Guilty*

*You suffer from cold hands or feet *


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 25, 2020)

Neighbors:
Not guilty (only exchange greetings)

You know someone who talks too loud and interrupts people.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 25, 2020)

Guilty.  That's the interaction pattern of my family.  Loud, raucous and lively.  

You take some sort of vitamin or supplement every day.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2020)

*Guilty.. Vit B12.. and Biotin*

( I asked this before but it was overlooked)

*You suffer from cold hands or feet*


----------



## StarSong (Sep 25, 2020)

Not guilty

You've lost some height over the past few years.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2020)

*I believe I have, but when I get measured at my hospital appointments they always come up with my same height..so I dunno..gawd alone knows I can't afford to lose any height.. *

*You are lucky enough to be able to do your own household repairs, or have someone who lives with you who can *


----------



## joybelle (Sep 25, 2020)

Very guilty.   My husband is a Jack of all Trades and I sew.   We hardly ever need a tradie.

Same question.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2020)

*Guilty... Same answer, my husband can turn his hand to anything ..*.but I don't sew !!

*You have pastel colours on your walls *


----------



## joybelle (Sep 25, 2020)

Sort of guilty - yes in some rooms.

You have a quiet weekend planned.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2020)

*Guilty*..although we may go out one day to the pub while we still can and before they put it totally back into Lockdown again

*You wear your hair long or tied up...*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 25, 2020)

Not guilty now.   I had long hair many, many years back.

You can appear to be very confident in yourself, but inside you are shaking.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2020)

*False.*.. unless it was something very scary 

*You have a video doorbell *


----------



## StarSong (Sep 26, 2020)

Guilty-ish.  I have a camera trained on my front door and walkway, but it's triggered by a motion sensor and not connected to my doorbell.  

You have a monitored alarm system that you always set at night and when leaving your house.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2020)

*Guilty*

*You live on a gated community *


----------



## StarSong (Sep 26, 2020)

Not guilty

You still earn money through a part time or full time job, or self-employment.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 26, 2020)

*Not guilty

You have a hot temper but it flames out quickly.*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 26, 2020)

Not guilty.

You have a well supplied pantry.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2020)

*Guilty*

*You prefer Air BnB's  to Hotels when you go away*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 26, 2020)

*Not guilty

You usually give cash as gifts.*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 26, 2020)

Guilty.   

You have false finger nails.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2020)

*Not guilty*

*You get botox*


----------



## StarSong (Sep 27, 2020)

Not guilty

Your nether regions have been professionally waxed.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 27, 2020)

Not guilty

You enjoy flying


----------



## StarSong (Sep 27, 2020)

After a couple of glasses of wine?  Occasionally guilty.    
In a plane? Not guilty, but I tough it out because it's the fastest, most cost-efficient way to travel long distances.

You use your phone for music.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2020)

*Not Guilty.*.. the fact is my phone  is the latest Iphone.. yet I rarely use if for anything but phone calls or texts. I use my computer for everything else 

*You drink your tea weak *


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 27, 2020)

*Guilty, when I drink it at all

You like bacon very well done.*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 27, 2020)

Guiltish - I love bacon no matter how it is cooked.

You are a morning person.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 27, 2020)

Definitely NOT guilty.

You prefer texting vs phone call.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 27, 2020)

Usually guilty

When you see a phone call coming in, unless it's one of your kids, you half think, "Couldn't they have texted?"


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2020)

*LOL...Guilty  

 You still have a landline *


----------



## StarSong (Sep 27, 2020)

Guilty.  It's partly for business, but mostly to have a junk phone number I can give out rather than despoil my cell number.  I keep the ringer off and check the messages about once a week.  Nearly all are spam calls.  

You have at least 3 different email addresses, some for personal, some for junk, some for subscriptions.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 27, 2020)

Guilty

You send gossipy PMs to various members.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 28, 2020)

*Not Guilty (conversations are turned off in my settings)

You would rather have your middle name as your first name.*


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 28, 2020)

Not guilty, I wasn't given a middle name


You always take a camera with you when you go out.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 28, 2020)

Not Guilty

You have more than 1 brother and 1 sister


----------



## StarSong (Sep 28, 2020)

Guilty

You wouldn't live in certain areas of your country because you disagree with their politics.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 28, 2020)

*Guilty. I'm fortunate that both my Senators, my Representative, my Governor and my Mayor belong to my party of choice.

When ordering fish in a restaurant it must be boneless.*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2020)

*Guilty...I hate boned fish*

*Do you go to church regularly *


----------



## StarSong (Sep 28, 2020)

Not guilty

You are becoming increasingly concerned about everyone's lack of privacy due to the internet.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 28, 2020)

*Not guilty

At home your birth certificate can be easily accessed.*


----------



## StarSong (Sep 28, 2020)

Guilty.  

Same question.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 28, 2020)

False   Have not found it in years

You have your marriage license handy


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2020)

*Guilty..and my Birth certificate *

*Do you know the time you were born ? *


----------



## StarSong (Sep 28, 2020)

Yes.  

Do you believe in astrology, numerology or other ologies that suggest the time of one's birth is meaningful - other than as a curiosity?


----------



## joybelle (Sep 28, 2020)

Not guilty, not at all.

You have items that you want to sell.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2020)

*Guilty*..I have a huge box of Knee high boots, that are almost new I want to sell online before winter comes..

*Same question*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 28, 2020)

Guilty.   We have a rideon mower to sell plus lots of other things.   Doing the cull.

You love Asian food.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 28, 2020)

Guilty

You like to wake and relax in bed before you _have_ to get up.


----------



## joybelle (Sep 28, 2020)

Guilty

You have a very comfy bed.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 29, 2020)

Guilty.

You've owned a waterbed.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 29, 2020)

Not guilty

You sometimes eat a quick meal while standing at kitchen counter.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 29, 2020)

*Not guilty

You set your watch ahead so you won't arrive late.*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 29, 2020)

*Guilty.*.I'm a pedant for being early or on time

*You always use table mats under your  tea/ coffee cup*


----------



## StarSong (Sep 29, 2020)

Coasters?  Not guilty, but my hubby often slips one under my beverage.  He's a little OCD.  I'm not at all.  We both yield enough to remain comfortable in our own skin while not making the other one crazy.   

Speaking of which, are you a little OCD?


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 29, 2020)

Guilty...a bit...re locked doors, etc.

Do you avoid crowded aisles with young children in stores? (Under normal circumstances)


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 29, 2020)

Not Guilty

Do you like family gatherings


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 29, 2020)

*Guilty*

*Do you charge your phone up every night *


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 29, 2020)

Guilty

Do you enjoy watching reality shows


----------



## joybelle (Sep 29, 2020)

Not guilty.   

You are missing seeing a loved one at the moment.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 29, 2020)

*Guilty

Your 'best' facial feature is your nose.*


----------



## StarSong (Sep 29, 2020)

Not guilty 

You've used your hands to pull your face up in a mock face lift.


----------



## joybelle (Sep 29, 2020)

Guilty lol.

You are interested in world news.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 30, 2020)

Guilty (on SF)

You have posted a picture on SF


----------



## StarSong (Sep 30, 2020)

Guilty

You watched the debate last night


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2020)

*Not Guilty* ( what debate )..?

*You have more than one couch*


----------



## StarSong (Sep 30, 2020)

Debate between Biden & Trump.  It was ugly - you didn't miss a thing.  

Guilty (three)

These days you manage food shopping about once a week.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2020)

*Not guilty.*.I go about every 3 weeks... 


*You have texted or WhatsApped today *


----------



## StarSong (Sep 30, 2020)

Guilty.  Texted several times already.  I text virtually every day.

You've spoken on the phone today.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2020)

*Guilty*

*Your car is Silver *


----------



## joybelle (Sep 30, 2020)

Not guilty.

You are active on social media.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2020)

*Not Guilty ( this forum is my social meedja  ) *
*
*
* You wanted to call your children different names to the ones they have *


----------



## StarSong (Sep 30, 2020)

Guilty on one.  

Your children have nicknames.


----------



## joybelle (Sep 30, 2020)

Guilty

You love chocolate.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 1, 2020)

*True* I don't just  love chocolate..I worship at the altar of Chocolate... 

*Your partner gets to hear snippets from the forum read out to them *


----------



## StarSong (Oct 1, 2020)

LOL, False.  

These games not only help you get to know others on the forum, they are an interesting exercise in introspection.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 1, 2020)

*Guilty/True*
*
*
*.. are you an intellectual ?*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 1, 2020)

Nah... not guilty.

Do you love popular culture?


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 1, 2020)

*Not guilty

Do you think apple cider vinegar has salubrious properties?*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 1, 2020)

Guilty

Do you check labels to find out where a product is manufactured, grown or packed?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 1, 2020)

Mostly guilty.  

Are their certain countries whose products you refuse to purchase?


----------



## joybelle (Oct 1, 2020)

Guilty.   I will not buy food from Asian countries.   I am not being racist.   Most Asian countries do not have stringent health regulations.   

Since the pandemic are you trying to buy products from your own country?


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 2, 2020)

*Not guilty

Do you keep a diary or journal?*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 2, 2020)

*Guilty*.. I was putting them all in the attic the other day and they filled 3 boxes..  

*Can you drive a stick shift ?*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 2, 2020)

Guilty

Do you need reading glasses


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 2, 2020)

*Guilty* ( makes me feel old to hear that my 44 year old daughter now needs them) 

*Your home  has been burgled *


----------



## StarSong (Oct 2, 2020)

Not guilty (thank heavens)

Your car has been stolen or forcibly broken into. Not asking about unlocked cars and light-fingered opportunists who wandered by and helped themselves.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 2, 2020)

*Guilty.*..it was broken into in Spain..they smashed the drivers window.. bar - stewards 

*You have a favourite colour you wear more than any other*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 2, 2020)

Guilty.  Two, actually.  Navy blue and red.  

You have certain styles of tops and bottoms that you prefer and are duplicated in various colors throughout your wardrobe. (I own about a dozen above knee length skorts in different patterns and colors.)


----------



## joybelle (Oct 2, 2020)

Not guilty.

You drive on the left hand side of the road in your country.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 2, 2020)

*Guilty


You prefer liquid soap to bar soap *


----------



## joybelle (Oct 2, 2020)

Not guilty.   I make my own soap.

It is windy in your world today.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 3, 2020)

Not guilty.  

You have palm trees in your yard.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 3, 2020)

*Not Guilty*

*You decorate the outside of your house on a holiday like Halloween*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2020)

*Not Guilty*

*You have a lot of white walls or furniture in your home *


----------



## StarSong (Oct 3, 2020)

Guilty on the white walls. 

Once you hang something on a wall it's probably going to live there until you move or buy new furniture.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 3, 2020)

*Not guilty

Have you ever eaten a chutney sandwich?*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2020)

*Guilty.*..but I went off the taste.. hubs still spreads chutney on sandwiches tho' 

*Do you take sugar in your tea or coffee*


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 3, 2020)

*Guilty (sugar substitute in tea)

Would you rather change a baby's diaper than scoop up dog poo? *


----------



## StarSong (Oct 3, 2020)

I don't find either objectionable.  

Do dirty diapers gross you out?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2020)

*Not Guilty*

*Did you have to clean up lots of babies and lots of dogs *


----------



## StarSong (Oct 4, 2020)

Guilty. 
Three kids in diapers at the same time, not to mention a steady stream of dogs since the time I was born.  Throw in assorted cats, horses, lizards, turtles and I don't remember what-all else along the way.  Yeah, plenty of others' body stuff to clean up over the years.

Are you disappointed when you go on SF and the little red notification number is lower than 5?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2020)

LOL..*not guilty *...I don't  even think about it much tbh, but I do appreciate the _likes_ when I get them 

*Your children call you by another name other than mum or dad *


----------



## StarSong (Oct 4, 2020)

Not guilty

When high profile people get sick with covid, you start to take it more seriously.

p.s. @hollydolly, I was thinking more about fresh responses to threads I'm watching, but _likes _are nice, too.


----------



## joybelle (Oct 4, 2020)

Not guilty.   I take the covid pandemic very seriously.

You mainly cook your tried and true recipes.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2020)

*Guilty*

*You watch a lot of netflix rather than regular TV*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 4, 2020)

Not guilty.   

You are getting ready for bed.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 4, 2020)

Not Guilty

Do you belong to other Forums


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2020)

*Guilty*..but I rarely post on them these days 

*Same question*


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 4, 2020)

*Not guilty

You are very active on Facebook.*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 4, 2020)

Not guilty

You have a Twitter Account


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 4, 2020)

*Guilty

The first flight you took was to New Zealand.*


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 4, 2020)

not guilty

you like hot milk before bed


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 4, 2020)

Ugh not guilty 

You sometimes eat ice cream out of the carton (with a spoon of course)


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 4, 2020)

not guilty

do you ever have a Spanish coffee before bed?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 5, 2020)

*Not guilty* ( what's a Spanish coffee?)

*You're expecting to have to pay more tax to cover the cost of the furlough and the pandemic *


----------



## StarSong (Oct 5, 2020)

You've flown in a plane with four seats or fewer.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 5, 2020)

*Not Guilty...*

*You've taken pilot lessons *


----------



## StarSong (Oct 5, 2020)

Not guilty

Your first flying experience occurred before you were 21.


----------



## joybelle (Oct 5, 2020)

Not guilty.   A little later in age and in a small aircraft.   It wasn't a pleasant experience.

You are planning to bake something.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 5, 2020)

*False* ( not tonight anyway)

*You utilize the skills of your siblings at times.. *


----------



## StarSong (Oct 5, 2020)

True

Your siblings utilize your skills at times...


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 6, 2020)

not guilty

you need to cut down some dead trees


----------



## StarSong (Oct 6, 2020)

Not guilty

You've used the same brand of shampoo and conditioner for at least five years.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 6, 2020)

Not guilty

You've served on jury duty


----------



## StarSong (Oct 6, 2020)

Not guilty

You've served as a poll worker.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 6, 2020)

*Not guilty

You have volunteered in a food pantry.*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2020)

*Not Guilty  *( I have worked with the homeless tho')

*You have double aspect windows in your livingroom*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 7, 2020)

American translation: You have dual pane windows in your living room. 

Not guilty.

You have various lotions, potions, cosmetics or hair accessories _on_ _top of_ your bathroom vanity.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2020)

*Not guilty  ( they're on my dresser in this house)*

*You've had deliveries today*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 7, 2020)

Not guilty, but did have some yesterday and the day before.  One personal, the rest business related.  
On a side note, when I thanked the UPS driver yesterday, he replied, "No. Thank _you_ for using our service!" That's the first time I've ever been thanked by UPS, FedEx, USPS or any other package delivery service.

When expecting packages do you hang a sign requesting that they ring the doorbell?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2020)

*Not Guilty.*. I have a  Video doorbell and a knocker, so they can use whatever they like 

*You get your groceries delivered *


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 8, 2020)

not guilty

you get nothing delivered


----------



## StarSong (Oct 8, 2020)

*So not guilty* (though I don't get groceries delivered). 
Even before this pandemic the UPS & FedEx drivers frequented my home, delivering business materials, gifts, internet purchases, and more. 
This is nothing new.  Mail order deliveries have been around for over a hundred years.  

Do you check your bank and other financial balances weekly (or more often) to be sure the accounts haven't been hacked?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 8, 2020)

*Guilty to more often...

You dye your hair on a regular basis*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 8, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> *Guilty to more often...
> 
> You dye your hair on a regular basis*


Not guilty at the moment but was guilty pre-pandemic.  

You're pretty sure you could be in-person friends with some of your cyber-friends.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 8, 2020)

*Guilty *( in fact I have met cyber friends on several occasions ) 

*Same question*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 9, 2020)

Guilty.  (I'm brushing up on my England English for that very possibility.)

You typically turn on a TV before noon.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2020)

*Not Guilty..*

*Have you started feeling the chill in the evenings yet?*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 9, 2020)

Not guilty.   Our nights are cool but will start to warm up soon.

You wear a nightie to bed.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 9, 2020)

*Guilty-ish (nightshirt)

Your partner/spouse has kids from a previous relationship.*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 10, 2020)

*Not Guilty*

*You have a high hedge or wall around your property*


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 10, 2020)

*Not Guilty*

*You like having a pet *


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 10, 2020)

*Love it..*. my husband doesn't which is why we don't have one now.. so I have to just spoil my grandfurkids 

*You can feel the warmth of the sun through your window today*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 10, 2020)

Not guilty because it's only 8:30 am here, but give it a few hours and I'll be plenty guilty!  

Mornings are now cool enough to require a sweater.  (Yay!)


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 10, 2020)

*Guilty...and evenings..

You're happy to do D.I.Y around the house *


----------



## StarSong (Oct 10, 2020)

Guilty

Now that virtually nobody smokes indoors anymore, you've repurposed crystal and other beautiful ashtrays.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 10, 2020)

*Not guilty...actually do have many ashtrays and smoking sets from a mid-century modern ceramicist who I collect.

Do you like glass tables?*


----------



## chic (Oct 11, 2020)

Guilty. I grew up with them. Hard habit to break.

You have several glass objet d'art in your house.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2020)

*Guilty ( mainly crystal) *

*You're going out for lunch today  ( It's sunny today so I am) *


----------



## StarSong (Oct 11, 2020)

Not guilty

You and loved ones are able to enjoy masked, socially distanced visits without feeling angry or resentment.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 19, 2020)

*False*.. there's always a little resentment that this has to happen...but we just do it

*Do you enjoy visiting Botanic gardens ..in normal times *


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 19, 2020)

*Guilty

You have swum with the dolphins.*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 20, 2020)

Not guilty

You've petted a dolphin


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 20, 2020)

not guilty

you've been able to pet a deer


----------



## StarSong (Oct 20, 2020)

Probably at a petting zoo at one point or another, but can't specifically recall doing so.

You frequently reheat your coffee in the microwave.  (Guess what I'm about to do... )


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2020)

*Guilty* ( tea)

*You always give treats to Trick or treaters *


----------



## StarSong (Oct 20, 2020)

Guilty.  Well, not this year, but every other year.  

You usually overbuy Halloween candy in hopes of winding up with a guilt-free stash.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 20, 2020)

Not guilty

Do you ever eat something out of the can without first putting in a bowl or plate?


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 20, 2020)

*Guilty, fruit

You carry an emergency cash stash.*


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 20, 2020)

Guilty, but it's very small.

You dislike doing laundry.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 20, 2020)

*Guilty!

You retained your maiden name.*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 21, 2020)

*Not Guilty*

*You still have an Aol address somewhere *


----------



## StarSong (Oct 21, 2020)

LOL - Not guilty but have friends who are.

You have a Gmail address


----------



## RubyK (Oct 21, 2020)

Guilty

You voted by mail already. (USA)


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 21, 2020)

Guilty

You hate wearing a mask when you go out


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 21, 2020)

Guilty... I do it because we have to. But I hate it. Hard to breathe.

You sometimes drink with a straw at home.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 21, 2020)

Guilty, but only rarely 

Someone gifted you with reusable straws.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 21, 2020)

*Not Guilty...*

*You use collapsible kitchen ware like colanders etc... *


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 21, 2020)

*Not guilty

You have hosted a Tupperware party.*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 21, 2020)

Only guilty with a bit of RV items

You own at least one item that's more than 150 years old.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 21, 2020)

Not Guilty

You have gone on a Cruise


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 21, 2020)

*Not guilty

You have a set of triplets in your family.*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 22, 2020)

*Not guilty*

*Ditto twins*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 22, 2020)

I'm a twin and I have twins, so doubly Guilty.

You have charging cords from old devices that no longer fit anything, but keep them just in case...


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 22, 2020)

@StarSong, is your twin female...?.. do they also have twins ?  


*guiltyish *... I don't have them but hubs had drawers full in his shed...  

*You always eat supper at home*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 22, 2020)

If supper is the last meal of the day, then usually guilty.
I have a twin sister who had two single children.  My twin sons haven't yet procreated.

If you had to sing for your supper you'd probably starve.


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 22, 2020)

guilty

you always have a tea and a shot of something before bed...


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 23, 2020)

*Not Guilty...*

*When you go walking with your dogs in the woods or open fields you always take a good strong cane with you..*


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 23, 2020)

*Not guilty (dogless)

You had a pony as a child.*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 23, 2020)

*Not guilty.*.. the only pony I ever saw as a child was the one pulling the ragmans' cart... 

*You would love to see your mother or fathers' face if they could see how we all electronically communicate today *


----------



## StarSong (Oct 23, 2020)

Not guilty.  My parents died within the past few years.  

Other than breakfast, water is the beverage that usually accompanies your meals.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 23, 2020)

*Not guilty

You have been bitten by a dog.*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 23, 2020)

No guilty

You've been bitten by an animal other than a dog.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 24, 2020)

*Not guilty*

*You have more than one garden shed *


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 24, 2020)

guilty

do you have a loft in your garage?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 24, 2020)

Not guilty

You have out buildings, not counting detached garages.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 24, 2020)

*Guilty*

*You've lived at one time near a pig farm... *


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 24, 2020)

*No   

You have attended a masked ball.*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 25, 2020)

*Not Guilty*

*Almost all your neighbours have a pick-up *


----------



## StarSong (Oct 25, 2020)

Not guilty.  On the other hand, we own two (one is strictly for towing our 5th wheel). 

You have a rocking chair in your home.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 25, 2020)

Not guilty

You have a grab-bar near your shower.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 25, 2020)

Not guilty, but DH & I are talking about installing one.  

You've bought a pulse oximeter since this pandemic began.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 25, 2020)

*Not guilty

Your initials spell out an actual word.*


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 26, 2020)

not guilty

your microwave is on a shelve


----------



## StarSong (Oct 26, 2020)

Guilty - on a shelf in a cabinet.  Perfect location, BTW.

You use your MW multiple times each day.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 26, 2020)

Guilty

You like ceiling fans.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 26, 2020)

Guilty.  Have 8 of them in my house.  

You have a tally of how many days it's been since you started observing "safer at home" strategies.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 26, 2020)

@StarSong  I don't like ceiling fans AT ALL.


Tally - not guilty

You hire window cleaners.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 10, 2020)

Not guilty, but I would if I knew any.  I hate cleaning windows! 

You have finally found a good plumber, electrician, auto mechanic, and other service people.


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 10, 2020)

*Not guilty...live in an apartment and no car!

You prefer waffles over pancakes.*


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 10, 2020)

Guilty

You need a new car


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2020)

*Not guilty.*.. want rather than need

*You like to have the latest edition technology *


----------



## StarSong (Nov 15, 2020)

Guilty, but I often curse the learning curve that comes with updates.

At one time or another you worked for a company that manufactured something.


----------



## Granny B. (Nov 15, 2020)

Guilty, worked for an industrial laser manufacturer.

Have trouble reading your own handwriting


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2020)

*Not Guilty


You have a dedicated shoe closet/cupboard *


----------



## StarSong (Nov 16, 2020)

Not guilty but pretty sure you are @hollydolly!   

Do you keep sturdy slip on shoes next to your bed in case of a middle-of-the night emergency?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2020)

(you're right about the shoe closet ).. 

*Guilty .*.. sturdy slip on skechers

*You own a convertible car*


----------



## StarSong (Nov 16, 2020)

Not currently but have in the past.

Your car has sun/moon roof.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2020)

*Not guilty*..but hubs  car has...

*you make your own soups from scratch* ( guess what I had for dinner tonight?)


----------



## StarSong (Nov 16, 2020)

Guilty

When using a recipe that includes boxed cake mix, you make your own version from flour, sugar, etc.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2020)

*Not guilty..*.I don't use boxed cake mix...

*You have to go outside to collect your mail (post)    *


----------



## StarSong (Nov 17, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> *Not guilty..*.I don't use boxed cake mix...
> 
> *You have to go outside to collect your mail (post)    *


(I don't use boxed cake mix either, but sometimes come across recipes that include them but are otherwise intriguing.  
In those cases, I mix up a scratch version of cake mix - without all the chemicals. That's what I was alluding to.)

Not Guilty - Mail goes though a mail slot cut into our attached garage's wall and falls into a container. 

Your postal carrier walks up to your house.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2020)

*Guilty

You make chicken pot pies often 
*


----------



## StarSong (Nov 26, 2020)

Not guilty. 

At least one baby has been born in your family or extended family during 2020.


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2020)

Guilty

Do you get your hair done once a week?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2020)

*Not Guilty

You use your computer predominately in the livingroom*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2020)

Guilty

Is your Christmas Tree up yet?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 27, 2020)

Not guilty. Stopped getting Christmas trees because we have a male dog.  Nuff said?

You are scaling way back on Christmas decorations this year.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2020)

*Guilty

You're a backseat driver *


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 28, 2020)

Not Guilty

You've had a ticket in the last five years


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2020)

*Not Guilty...

You take a shower before bed every night *


----------



## StarSong (Nov 28, 2020)

Not guilty.  

You shower in the mornings.


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 28, 2020)

*Guilty

You have a shower seat.*


----------



## StarSong (Nov 28, 2020)

Not guilty. 

You have bars in your shower.


----------



## Tish (Nov 28, 2020)

Guilty

You always say hello to a dog being walked.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2020)

*Guilty..

You have neighbours who like to bring you cakes *


----------



## StarSong (Nov 29, 2020)

Not guilty  (How do you reciprocate, @hollydolly?)

You've been overwhelmed by casseroles and other food gifts when someone in your household was seriously ill.


----------



## Tish (Nov 29, 2020)

Not Guilty

You have all your Christmas decorations up.


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 29, 2020)

*Not guilty

You need a new refrigerator.*


----------



## Tish (Nov 29, 2020)

Not guilty

You update your technology on a yearly basis.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2020)

*Not Guilty

You take something to help you sleep*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 30, 2020)

Not guilty

You sleep on your back


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2020)

Not Guilty

You have a bite to eat before retiring to bed for the night


----------



## StarSong (Nov 30, 2020)

Not guilty

You stop eating 3-4 hours before going to bed.


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2020)

Not guilty

Did you know a banana is supposed to help you sleep if you eat one before going to sleep!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2020)

*Guilty *...I knew that but it never works on me 

*Have you ever driven yourself  in a country other than your own ?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2020)

Guilty

Have you been away from home lately?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 30, 2020)

Guilty, if you're asking if I've been to the grocery store.

Have you spent the night away from home lately?


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2020)

Not Guilty

Do you use a printer every day?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 30, 2020)

Not guilty.  

Do you have laser printers rather than ink jet?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2020)

* Not Guilty 

You have more daughters than sons *


----------



## StarSong (Nov 30, 2020)

Not guilty.  Two sons, one daughter. 

You found raising boys was very different from raising girls.


----------



## Tish (Nov 30, 2020)

Guilty

You are artistic.


----------



## RubyK (Nov 30, 2020)

Guilty (on a limited basis)

You never wash your car, but take it to the car wash.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2020)

*Guilty

Your car is silver coloured*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 1, 2020)

Not Guilty

You have rings on all your fingers


----------



## StarSong (Dec 1, 2020)

Not guilty.  At most I wear two rings - one on each ring finger.  

At some point in your life you regularly wore a toe ring.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2020)

*Not guilty

You regularly get red skies at night where you live *


----------



## StarSong (Dec 1, 2020)

Guilty if you're asking whether the sun sets red/orange/purple here...  (Doesn't the entire planet get red skies for sunset presuming the weather is clear?) 

You prefer watching sunsets to sunrises.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2020)

StarSong said:


> *Guilty if you're asking whether the sun sets red/orange/purple here...  (Doesn't the entire planet get red skies for sunset presuming the weather is clear?)*


No.... not at all.... you're very lucky if you get them every night . Most places in Europe only get them if there's going to be specially hot day or an especially stormy day the next morning


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 1, 2020)

Not guilty-I like them both equally.

You often vacuum the carpeting in your home.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 1, 2020)

Not guilty.  My husband took on the chore of vacuuming decades ago, bless his heart!  

You'd rather mop than vacuum.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 1, 2020)

*Not guilty

You have been tested for Covid.*


----------



## Tish (Dec 1, 2020)

Not Guilty

You budget evverything


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2020)

*Not Guilty

You like to shop at Ikea *


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 2, 2020)

Not Guilty

There are stores and shops closing up around you


----------



## StarSong (Dec 2, 2020)

Probably guilty.  Between DH & I we only go to the grocery store, Costco, the hardware store - and rarely the bank and post office - so I'm mostly unaware of which shops are closed for the moment and which have gone under.

You are optimistic that by next summer small businesses, restaurants and stores will spring to life to replace those that sadly failed during 2020.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2020)

*Not Guilty..*.I know they won't..not here in the UK.. 

*You have soft toys in your car.. *


----------



## StarSong (Dec 2, 2020)

Not guilty.  

You've got a blanket and sweatshirts or jackets in your car.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2020)

( I don't understand the soft toys in the car thing..they always seem to be on the rear parcel shelf)... 

*Guilty* to the blanket in the car , it's in the boot...

*One or both of your parents were blue collar workers *


----------



## StarSong (Dec 2, 2020)

Not guilty.  

You had at least one blue collar job.


----------



## Tish (Dec 2, 2020)

Guilty

You have a cordless landline


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 3, 2020)

Not Guilty

You have a gate to enter your property


----------



## StarSong (Dec 3, 2020)

Not to enter my property, but 12' (maybe higher) locked gates about ten feet from my front door and padlocked side gates to enter the back yard.  

Your home has been burglarized by a stranger.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 3, 2020)

*Not guilty* ( nearly but I walked in on him as he went to step into the bedroom from the balcony..I rushed at him and pushed him off I was soo mad) 

*Same question*


----------



## Tish (Dec 3, 2020)

Not Guilty

You have cable t.v.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 3, 2020)

Well here it's called Satelite (Sky) tv...  *Guilty

Since the pandemic began you've had trouble getting to see a Dentist or Doctor *


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 3, 2020)

*Not guilty

You need new carpeting.*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2020)

*Not Guilty* ( that said, I'd like to change the colour I'm fed up with beige) 

*You've bought something online today *


----------



## StarSong (Dec 4, 2020)

Not guilty - but it's still early.   

You've bought zero Christmas presents so far.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2020)

*Guilty

Your having something baked in the oven for Dinner* ( I'm just about to have ham & leek Hock)


----------



## StarSong (Dec 4, 2020)

Not guilty.  Not sure what I'll eat tonight but since I rarely use my oven for anything besides making pizza and cookies, it's a pretty sure bet that I'll be eating something cooked on the stove top. 

You wear an apron when making baked goods.


----------



## Tish (Dec 4, 2020)

Not Guilty

You can't say "No" to your grandchildren.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 4, 2020)

*Not guilty (don't have any)

When cooking, you "clean as you go."*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2020)

*Guilty

You watch true crime documentaries on TV*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 4, 2020)

*Not guilty

Are you a blood donor?*


----------



## Tish (Dec 4, 2020)

Guilty

Do you find driving in the snow annoying?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2020)

*Guilty... 

Is there blue skies where you are, today ?*


----------



## StarSong (Dec 5, 2020)

There will be soon - it's still dark here.  

Does your area frequently have cloudless blue skies?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2020)

*Guilty - , and we  have Blue skies today as well..albeit cold.. 6 deg C currently 









You've drunk orange juice today *


----------



## StarSong (Dec 5, 2020)

Not guilty.   I like fruit but not fruit juice of any kind.  I probably haven't had straight OJ in a couple of years, though I eat at least 100 oranges a year.  That said, I like mimosas.  A splash of OJ in our champagne is a Christmas morning tradition.   

Speaking of which...
Your Christmas morning traditions include beverages that you don't drink on other mornings.


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 5, 2020)

False

Do YOU have a big Family Breakfast on Christmas Morning?


----------



## StarSong (Dec 5, 2020)

False - not a big breakfast but one that's been a tradition for at least 30 years.  Bagels and all the fixings plus coffee, hot chocolate, champagne and OJ (or other beverage of choice), Martinelli's sparkling cider for the kids.  Also Christmas cookies, of course.  

In normal years does your Christmas unwrapping tradition take a couple of hours?


----------



## Tish (Dec 5, 2020)

True

You look forward to the Boxing days sales


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 5, 2020)

False

Do you like to shop in BIG crowds?


----------



## StarSong (Dec 6, 2020)

False

Do you generally dislike crowds?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2020)

*False.*.. as long as they're not tooooo claustrophobic... People energise me tbh

*You consider yourself to be a loner *


----------



## Tish (Dec 6, 2020)

False

You reminisce about Christmas when your children were small.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 7, 2020)

False.  

Christmases as an adult are just as wonderful as your childhood Christmases.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2020)

*Not Guilty..* I have much better Christmases as an adult

*The clocks in your house are radio controlled *


----------



## StarSong (Dec 7, 2020)

Not Guilty.  The clocks on my cable TV, smart TV and internet devices are updated automatically, but not the ones on my microwave, toaster oven, wall clocks, clock radios, etc.  More aren't internet connected than are. 

You have an internet connected thermostat.  (I do not, and don't want one.)


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2020)

*Guilty..*. we have Hive.. it's a fantastic burglar deterrent as well for lights etc as well as heating

*You're the eldest of your siblings *


----------



## StarSong (Dec 7, 2020)

Not guilty.  I'm smack dab in the middle.

You have a closer relationship with the siblings farther from you in age than those nearest your age.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 7, 2020)

*Not guilty

You like non-alcoholic egg nog.*


----------



## StarSong (Dec 7, 2020)

Guilty.  It's even better if you add a shot to it though. 

You purchase iodized rather than plain salt.


----------



## Tish (Dec 7, 2020)

Guilty

You love this time of year


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2020)

*Guilty


You always add Gherkins to burgers.. *


----------



## StarSong (Dec 7, 2020)

Guilty.  Also ketchup.  They're great on the kind of burgers I eat: Veggie, Impossible and Beyond Meat.

You sometimes put mustard on burgers.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 7, 2020)

*Not guilty

Your favorite cheese on a cheeseburger is Cheddar.*


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 7, 2020)

Not Guilty

You love eating sweets


----------



## StarSong (Dec 8, 2020)

Guilty

Although you love eating them, you're pretty good at restricting how many sweets you'll eat.


----------



## Tish (Dec 8, 2020)

Not Guilty

Yo wear perfume every day


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2020)

*Not guilty *..only when  I go out

*Same question*


----------



## Gemma (Dec 8, 2020)

Not Guilty

You sleep with an electric blanket during the winter.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 8, 2020)

Not guilty.

You prefer weighty blankets to thin one, even if they provide the same amount of warmth.


----------



## Gemma (Dec 8, 2020)

Not guilty

You did something negative once and blamed it on someone else.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 9, 2020)

Guilty as a child - didn't we all do this when we were kids?
Not Guilty as an adult.

As a kid you watched cowboy TV shows like "The Lone Ranger" and "Roy Rogers."


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2020)

*Guilty...

You've been out today *


----------



## Gemma (Dec 9, 2020)

Guilty...to feed my wildlife and 5 feral cats

You eat dinner at the same time each day.


----------



## chic (Dec 9, 2020)

Not guilty. If I've been on the road I eat later, but prefer to eat at the same time if possible because it's healthier.

When visiting, you eat food you don't like just to be polite to the host/hostess.


----------



## Gemma (Dec 9, 2020)

Not guilty...it's not worth getting ill over.

You have watched the "Saw" movies.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2020)

*Not guilty* I haven't a clue what that is.... 

*You can paint well* (artist)


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 9, 2020)

No, not at all


You always give to people begging on the streets.


----------



## Gemma (Dec 9, 2020)

Not guilty...never have seen anyone beg on a street

You donate time or money to an animal shelter.


----------



## Millyd (Dec 9, 2020)

Guilty ...

You add items to a pet food donation bin in the supermarket


----------



## Tish (Dec 9, 2020)

Guilty

You get anxious.


----------



## Gemma (Dec 9, 2020)

Not Guilty

You found your purpose in life.


----------



## Millyd (Dec 9, 2020)

Guilty 

Your home is built primally of locally acquired stone


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 10, 2020)

Not Guilty

You like sitting in front of a fire on a cold evening


----------



## Gemma (Dec 10, 2020)

Not guilty

You had prescriptions refilled this month.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 10, 2020)

*Guilty.*..just picked them up today,  co-incidentally 

*You always feel deeply tired around dinner time ( early evening) *


----------



## Millyd (Dec 10, 2020)

Guilty .....for a couple of hours after taking BP meds that are known to make one feel tired

You prefer a gold or silver coloured Christmas wrap in preference to floral


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 10, 2020)

Wrap as in scarf/pashmina  ?...or wrap as in wrapping paper ?

*Not guilty to the former, never wear them....  and for the latter I don't mind either way 

You were born in the Spring 

*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 10, 2020)

*Not guilty, summer

Your wardrobe has more than one bathing suit.*


----------



## Millyd (Dec 10, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Wrap as in scarf/pashmina  ?...or wrap as in wrapping paper ?
> 
> *Not guilty to the former, never wear them....  and for the latter I don't mind either way
> 
> You were born in the Spring *


I did say Christmas wrap as it’s called in Aust .......I didn’t mean  a scarf as you may  have misunderstood as what I meant by wrap


----------



## Gemma (Dec 10, 2020)

Pink Biz said:


> *Not guilty, summer
> 
> Your wardrobe has more than one bathing suit.*


Not guilty

You have went skinny dipping.


----------



## Tish (Dec 10, 2020)

True

You always look forward to NewYears eve


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2020)

*Not Guilty.*.. not any more...

*You share your birthday with someone else in your family  *


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 11, 2020)

Not Guilty

You are all done shopping for Christmas...


----------



## Gemma (Dec 11, 2020)

Guilty

You get embarrassed easily.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2020)

*Not Guilty

You've sent out all your Christmas cards now *


----------



## Tish (Dec 11, 2020)

Guilty

You like nuts.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 11, 2020)

Guilty

You especially like pistachio nuts!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2020)

*Guilty

You wash your purse/wallet *


----------



## StarSong (Dec 11, 2020)

False. 

You have some Christmas themed masks.


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 12, 2020)

Yes...love them!


You add brandy to everything at this time of year.


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 12, 2020)

True

You are expecting very dirty weather today


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2020)

*Guilty*  not expecting..we have rain now 

*Your Going Christmas shopping today *


----------



## Gemma (Dec 12, 2020)

Not Guilty

You have a weird food combination that you really enjoy.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 12, 2020)

Not guilty (though it's hard to know what others consider weird)  

When you make popcorn you enjoy it so much that you wonder why you don't make it more often.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2020)

*Not Guilty


Same question*


----------



## Gemma (Dec 12, 2020)

Not guilty

You like pickled beets?


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 12, 2020)

Guilty--I like most pickled things!  My grandma was a pickler!

You like frosted flakes


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 13, 2020)

Not Guilty   Honey nut

You sleep sound


----------



## Gemma (Dec 13, 2020)

Guilty

You wear slippers in the house.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 13, 2020)

Guilty

You dislike doing laundry.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 13, 2020)

Not guilty.  It's one of the few household tasks I somewhat enjoy.  

You dislike most sour foods and candies.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 13, 2020)

*Guilty

You have visited the Virgin Islands.*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2020)

*Not Guilty

You've heard the news today  that Germany is closing their  country down over Christmas and new year.... *


----------



## Gemma (Dec 13, 2020)

Not guilty....haven't seen any news today

You play golf.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 13, 2020)

Not guilty. 

You've played pickle ball.


----------



## Millyd (Dec 13, 2020)

Not guilty 

You take care of neighbours pets when they go away for short trips ( holidays )


----------



## Gemma (Dec 13, 2020)

Not guilty

You have had a hermit crab as a pet.


----------



## Millyd (Dec 13, 2020)

Not guilty 

Your home has a lounge and family room, in effect 2 lounge rooms


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 14, 2020)

Not Guilty

Still, do hard math problems in your head?


----------



## Millyd (Dec 14, 2020)

Guilty ....because it’s easy with metric 

You have roller shutters on your windows to keep the heat/ cold  out / as well as for security reasons


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 14, 2020)

Not Guilty

You lock your doors everynight?


----------



## Millyd (Dec 14, 2020)

Guilty

You make sure deadlocks are unlocked on the inside before going to bed( mine can be locked unlocked from both sides )


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 14, 2020)

Not Guilty, Never lock doors, and keys are in both trucks and tractor...

Your windows are locked too?


----------



## Millyd (Dec 14, 2020)

Not guilty.... because of roller shutters 

You go food shopping together ( if you have a partner )


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 14, 2020)

Guilty, but not since C-19

You play hopscotch with your Grandgirls


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2020)

*Not guilty*..No grands

*You visit your local leisure centre /Gym , regularly *


----------



## Gemma (Dec 14, 2020)

Not Guilty

You have one room in your home that is painted in some shade of blue.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 14, 2020)

Not guilty.  Mostly white, off white, or very pale gray.  One green bedroom and one tan bedroom.  

Your guest bedrooms have at least some of the furniture that your children used.


----------



## Gemma (Dec 14, 2020)

Not guilty...they took it with them when they left

You have at least two full bathrooms in your home.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 14, 2020)

Guilty 

All the bathroom in your house are used on a daily basis.


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 15, 2020)

Guilty

You play all the games here in order as they come up?


----------



## Gemma (Dec 15, 2020)

Not Guilty

Your not a follower but a leader.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2020)

*Guilty

You got a Degree at University *


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 16, 2020)

*Guilty

Your middle name is your mom's maiden name.*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2020)

*Not guilty

Ditto your fathers' first name *


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 16, 2020)

*Not guilty

The mayor of your town is a woman.*


----------



## Gemma (Dec 16, 2020)

Not guilty

You know someone with multiple sclerosis.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2020)

*Guilty...my elder  brother ( and my late m-i-l)

You have a disability *


----------



## Gemma (Dec 16, 2020)

Not Guilty

You have given a eulogy.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 17, 2020)

Guilty.  

You've officiated at a wedding.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2020)

*Not guilty .. 

You've bought something new today *


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 17, 2020)

Not Guilty

You ordered something online


----------



## Tish (Dec 17, 2020)

Guilty

You would rather have hot weather than cold


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2020)

*Not guilty...

You're covered in scratches from a pet... *


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 18, 2020)

Not Guilty

Do you try to be here every day...


----------



## StarSong (Dec 18, 2020)

Not guilty.  Can't say I "try" to be here every day, but it usually works out that way.    

You're starting to panic about Christmas gifts you haven't crossed off your list.


----------



## Gemma (Dec 18, 2020)

Not guilty

You are having a family gathering for Christmas.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 18, 2020)

Yes.  Outdoors, for under an hour, more than 10 feet apart, everyone double masked or wearing an N95, and zero physical contact.  No elbow touching, fist bumps, etc.  Gifts will be placed on a gift table.


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 19, 2020)

Would it be alright to unwrap a huge box, to find an IOU in it?


----------



## StarSong (Dec 19, 2020)

Guilty - it would be ok with me as long as the gift is en route.  

Have given IOU gifts when their arrival is imminent.


----------



## Tish (Dec 19, 2020)

Not Guilty

You have danced in the rain.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2020)

*Guilty.*..when we'd had no rain in Spain for up to 6 months we literally danced in the rain when it finally did arrive... 


*You buy gifts for your pets at Christmas *


----------



## Gemma (Dec 19, 2020)

Absolutely...Guilty!

Same question


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2020)

*Guilty* ...of course.... ...

*Your hair has noticeably thinned over recent years *


----------



## Gemma (Dec 19, 2020)

Not Guilty

You are a good cook.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 20, 2020)

Depends on who you ask.  I think I'm so-so.  

You're a pretty good baker.


----------



## Tish (Dec 20, 2020)

Guilty

You sing in the shower.


----------



## Gemma (Dec 20, 2020)

Not guilty

You have a special cooking utensil that you use frequently.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2020)

*Not guilty

You've been playing christmas music most days to try and convince yourself we're in the Christmas season*


----------



## Gemma (Dec 21, 2020)

Not guilty

You sometimes fall asleep in front of the TV.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 21, 2020)

Very guilty.  

You've ordered at least one Christmas gift that won't arrive until a few weeks after Christmas.


----------



## Gemma (Dec 21, 2020)

Not guilty

You've spent more money this Holiday season or gifts etc., than you did last year.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 21, 2020)

*Guilty

You have a traditional  kind of Dinner on Christmas Eve*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2020)

*Not guilty 

You wear headphones  to listen to music or talking books *


----------



## StarSong (Dec 21, 2020)

Guilty because I don't want to disturb my husband.  If he's not here I put away the headphones though.  

You don't listen to books or podcasts because it's much harder for you to process auditory than written information.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2020)

*True... ( excellent question)


Same question in return for anyone... 
*


----------



## StarSong (Dec 21, 2020)

Same for me.  What's worse is my friends frequently recommend podcasts and later ask if I've listened to them.  I have to explain that if I could get a text copy I'd be all over it, but I can't process information well during podcasts.  In school I had to write down whatever teachers said because otherwise it flew out of my head. 

Same question again for anyone:
You don't listen to books or podcasts because it's much harder for you to process auditory than written information.


----------



## Tish (Dec 21, 2020)

Guilty

You do not have sugar in your hot beverages.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2020)

*Not guilty


You have the same colour carpet in very room in your home (that's if you have carpet) *


----------



## Gemma (Dec 22, 2020)

Not guilty

You have had a head cold this year.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 22, 2020)

Not guilty

You've been sick with anything contagious since March.


----------



## Gemma (Dec 22, 2020)

Not Guilty

You have cozy slipper to wear.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 22, 2020)

Guilty - a couple of pairs

You have a pair of slipper boots that reach the bottom of your calves.  (Wearing mine now!)


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2020)

*Not guilty....

You have glass doors on your cupboards in the kitchen *


----------



## StarSong (Dec 22, 2020)

Not guilty and perish the thought.  I've got glass doors on fine stemware and other cabinets in dining room and more formal of my living rooms, plus a lot of open shelves in both rooms.  I've desire to have to keep my kitchen cabinets all prettied up on the inside, too!

You try to always consider the amount of additional - or reduced - housework upkeep that will be created by remodeling decisions and new furniture.


----------



## Tish (Dec 22, 2020)

Not Guilty

You love snuggles with your furbaby


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2020)

*Guilty with a capital GUILTY* 

*You are a sci-fi fan *


----------



## StarSong (Dec 22, 2020)

Guilty with some sci-fi but not all.  

You've watched all the Star Wars movies (I have not).


----------



## Gemma (Dec 22, 2020)

Not guilty...haven't watch one of them.

You have or would like to go visit Hawaii.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 22, 2020)

*Guilty, would love to visit

You eat candy every day.*


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 22, 2020)

Not guilty

You always hold onto staircase banister for safety.


----------



## Gemma (Dec 23, 2020)

Not guilty

You would rather wash dishes by hand than use a dishwasher.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 23, 2020)

Not guilty, but it makes more sense to do that now that it's just DH & me. 

The worst part of cooking or baking is the endless stream of dishes those activities create.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 23, 2020)

*Guilty (agreed)

You'd prefer to have a smaller house *


----------



## StarSong (Dec 23, 2020)

Sometimes guilty, but not so much during this pandemic.  I'm happy to have room to roam and would be going crazy if we lived in a house half the size.  

More friends and family are reporting being sick with Covid than ever before.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 23, 2020)

*Not guilty, thank goodness

You have had major surgery in the last 5 years.*


----------



## StarSong (Dec 23, 2020)

Not guilty, thank goodness.   

You're much more sensitive to medications, even over-the-counter types, than just a few years ago.


----------



## Gemma (Dec 23, 2020)

Not Guilty

You eat some type of dessert every evening.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 23, 2020)

*Not Guilty...

You are a vegetarian or  Vegan 
*


----------



## StarSong (Dec 23, 2020)

Guilty.  Vegetarian this time of the year, near vegan the rest of the year.  

You believe all animals are sentient creatures.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 23, 2020)

*Guilty

Did you move homes more than twice as a child?*


----------



## Tish (Dec 23, 2020)

Not Guilty

You sleep with a furbaby. ( hairy partners not included)


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 23, 2020)

*Not guilty.*.. no pets on the beds is my rule ...

*You have patterned carpet in your home somewhere *


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 23, 2020)

*Not guilty

You have finished wrapping all Xmas gifts.*


----------



## StarSong (Dec 24, 2020)

Not guilty. Haven't started yet.  That's on today's to-do list.  

You're a procrastinator.


----------



## Tish (Dec 24, 2020)

Not guilty

You attend the Midnight mass every year.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2020)

*Not guilty... ( I'm always full of good intentions) 

You're an agnostic *


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 24, 2020)

Guilty...I go back and forth and back and forth and back and forth and then I pray!

You like to walk in the park in the snowfall.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 24, 2020)

Not guilty.  

You are less an ardent follower of a specific religion than a person who's always exploring your own spirituality and relationship with your creator.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 25, 2020)

*Guilty

You're a regular church goer*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 25, 2020)

Not Guilty

Do you have kids, or grandkids getting YOU up early this morning?


----------



## Tish (Dec 25, 2020)

Not Guilty

You like having water fights with your grandkids.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 26, 2020)

*Not guilty ( no grandchildren)

You always go for a walk on Boxing day,  weather permitting *


----------



## StarSong (Dec 26, 2020)

Not guilty.  Boxing Day isn't celebrated in the US.  

You think a national holiday on December 26th is a wonderful idea.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 26, 2020)

*Guilty*...because it always has been here in the uk , and Canada, and Singapore... and South Africa, Nigeria  and Australia, Belize , Barbados, Bahamas,  New Zealand, , and almost all of Europe... 

*Do you think the USA  should vote not to be not  one of the few countries let out of having a holiday the day after Christmas day *


----------



## StarSong (Dec 26, 2020)

Guilty - I think that the US should definitely make December 26th a legal holiday! 

Does your country have a legal (paid day off) holiday in most months of the year? 
The US doesn't have any in March, April, June or August.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 26, 2020)

*Guilty.*..( doesn't the US have paid holidays  off  even for Easter)... ?

*Do you spend  some of your holidays (vacation).. carrying out maintenance on your home or vehicles *


----------



## Tish (Dec 26, 2020)

Guilty, oh, so guilty.

You like to rummage in thrift stores.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 26, 2020)

*Guilty

You have been hypnotized.*


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 26, 2020)

Guilty

You have been to Hollywood


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 27, 2020)

*Guilty.*..Hollywood UK.... 

*You have someone who is an addict in your family *


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 27, 2020)

Not Guilty

You like to go to the casino often


----------



## Gemma (Dec 27, 2020)

Not guilty

You post at more than 2 forums daily.


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 27, 2020)

Not Guilty

You missed going to church this Christmas


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 27, 2020)

*Not guilty

You think your current or former residence is haunted.*


----------



## StarSong (Dec 27, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> *Guilty.*..( doesn't the US have paid holidays off even for Easter)... ?


Easter isn't a legal holiday here.  (Nor is Good Friday or Easter Monday.)

Not guilty to living in a haunted residence.    

You believe that some places are indeed haunted.


----------



## Tish (Dec 27, 2020)

Guilty

You have many hobbies.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 27, 2020)

*Not guilty..*..( just a few) 

*You prefer to wear your hair short *


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 28, 2020)

neither, bald

will you have some escargots for new years?


----------



## StarSong (Dec 28, 2020)

Not guilty (are they a New Years traditional in some areas?)

Will you have champagne on NYE or NY Day?


----------



## Gemma (Dec 28, 2020)

Not guilty...don't like it

You will stay up until midnight to celebrate ringing in the New Year to watch the ball drop.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2020)

*Guilty...*but only because I'm usually never in bed before midnight anyway 

*In Spain at the sound of the bells, the tradition is to eat one grape of 12 to each pell, to bring luck ... it's a very hard thing to do , have you ever tried it ?*


----------



## StarSong (Dec 28, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> *Guilty...*but only because I'm usually never in bed before midnight anyway
> 
> *In Spain at the sound of the bells, the tradition is to eat one grape of 12 to each pell, to bring luck ... it's a very hard thing to do , have you ever tried it ?*


Not guilty.  I never heard of that tradition - I can imagine it would be tough to do.

Speaking of which, when traveling through a few cities in Italy plus Barcelona, Spain, I noticed that many churches ring their bells on the hour (and some on the quarter hour) throughout the day.  I can't tell you the last time I heard any church doing that in the US.  

Does a church near you ring its bells at times other than to call folks to services?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2020)

*Guilty.*.. they do here as well...some churches peal on the half hour as well as on the hour... can you imagine living next to a church who pealed so many times ? 


*Have you ever rang a church bell *


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 28, 2020)

Not Guilty

Have you ever lied to avoid going someplace


----------



## StarSong (Dec 28, 2020)

Guilty.  Who isn't guilty of that one?

Did you ever pin the blame on your kids to avoid going somewhere? (I'd love to come but the baby's sick...)


----------



## Tish (Dec 28, 2020)

Not Guilty

You hate Mondays.


----------



## Gemma (Dec 28, 2020)

Not Guilty

You've had car trouble within the last 6 months.


----------



## Tish (Dec 29, 2020)

Not Guilty

Your favorite season is Spring.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2020)

*Not guilty

Under normal circumstances you  regularly go to some kind of club to socialise *


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 30, 2020)

not guilty

is learning to play bridge hard?


----------



## StarSong (Dec 30, 2020)

Have no idea.

You play bridge.


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 30, 2020)

Not Guilty

You play rumolli


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2020)

*Not guilty.*.. never heard of it... 

*Your adult children visit you often *


----------



## Gemma (Dec 30, 2020)

Not Guilty

If you indulge in ice cream, you take more than is considered a normal serving.


----------



## Tish (Dec 30, 2020)

Not Guilty

You need at least 2 cups of coffee in the morning.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2020)

*Not guilty

You use a mouse mat *


----------



## StarSong (Dec 30, 2020)

Not guilty - I use a trackball instead of a mouse

You get wrist or shoulder pain when using a mouse for long periods of time.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 30, 2020)

Guilty

You prefer winter to Spring


----------



## StarSong (Dec 30, 2020)

I prefer winter holidays, but like spring season weather better.  

If you've got boots on you still like to splash in puddles.


----------



## Gemma (Dec 30, 2020)

Guilty

You have seen a praying mantis over the summer.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 30, 2020)

Not guilty for a few years now. 

You've got adorable little lizards living in your garden every summer.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2020)

Not guilty--but they are cute little things, I had a newt once.

You smile at people when you walk down the street.


----------



## Tish (Dec 31, 2020)

Guilty

You love Champaigne.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2020)

*Not guilty....

You've been unwell within the last few days *


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2020)

Not guilty

You've taken a dog for a walk in the past year.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 31, 2020)

Guilty

You stopped taking your dog for long walks because you got tired of carrying him home.


----------



## Gemma (Dec 31, 2020)

Guilty...haven't had a dog since '07

You like mincemeat pie.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 31, 2020)

Guilty

You like eating a snack at night


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 1, 2021)

Guilty

did you wait up to midnight to see the new year in?


----------



## Gemma (Jan 1, 2021)

Guilty...never go to bed until after 1am

You've made a New Years resolution.


----------



## Tish (Jan 1, 2021)

Not guilty

You like fruit


----------



## Gemma (Jan 1, 2021)

Guilty

You sometimes talk to yourself.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 1, 2021)

*Guilty.*..all the time, I'm the only one who makes sense to me 

*Do you believe that world governments are trying to rid us of the use of hard money and make all transactions digital *


----------



## Tish (Jan 2, 2021)

Guilty

Do you still hang the washing outside on a clothes line?


----------



## Gemma (Jan 3, 2021)

Guilty...during the summer

Sometimes, you feel like you have nothing to say.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 3, 2021)

Guilty

Sometimes you Pretend to like someone's cooking


----------



## Tish (Jan 3, 2021)

Guilty (Every mothers day the kids would make me breakfast, oh God it was disgusting lol)

You have lied about a gift you secretly never liked


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2021)

*Guilty


You've stopped buying gifts at Christmas for your partner *


----------



## StarSong (Jan 4, 2021)

Not guilty, but we have brought it waaaay down.  

You have expensive jewelry you'll probably never wear again and doubt your children or grands will either.


----------



## Tish (Jan 4, 2021)

Not Guilty 

You have been to an Art gallery at least twice.


----------



## chic (Jan 5, 2021)

Guilty, so guilty.

You don't eat your greens.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 5, 2021)

Not guilty.  Love almost all greens.  

You rarely eat bananas.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 5, 2021)

*Not guilty*..I eat bananas at least 3 times a week 

*You prefer spicy food to no spice *


----------



## Tish (Jan 5, 2021)

Guilty

You do yoga


----------



## StarSong (Jan 5, 2021)

Not guilty. 

You meditate


----------



## Tish (Jan 6, 2021)

Guilty

You pray


----------



## Gemma (Jan 6, 2021)

Not guilty

You are spiritual


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 7, 2021)

*Guilty-ish

You were expelled from school.*


----------



## StarSong (Jan 7, 2021)

Not guilty.  Never even suspended.  Plenty of detention in HS for ditching classes or full days though.   
I was sooooo over school by 11th grade, never mind senior year. 

You've managed just fine in life despite not having (permanently) memorized the periodic table of elements?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2021)

Absolutely* Guilty.*..science was my worst subject

*Right this minute you're wearing Blue *


----------



## StarSong (Jan 7, 2021)

Guilty.  Navy blue pants.

Your house is now purged of Christmas decorations.


----------



## Tish (Jan 7, 2021)

Guilty

Your favorite clothings are Jeans and a T-Shirt


----------



## StarSong (Jan 7, 2021)

Not guilty.  In winter I wear light-medium weight pants, not jeans, plus tee shirts.  Jeans are often too heavy for mild So Cal winters.  Today it's 74°F (23.3°C) here.  

In the summer your usual apparel is shorts, skorts or skirts, tee shirts and flip-flops.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 8, 2021)

*Guilty..*. ( but today it's 30 deg f.. so I'm in jeans and thick jumper)

*You stick by  the covid rules of your country/state when you leave your home *


----------



## StarSong (Jan 8, 2021)

Guilty.  

You generally consider yourself to be a law abiding citizen.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 8, 2021)

Guilty


You have bowls of pot-pourri dotted about your house.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 8, 2021)

Not guilty.  

Many perfumes and scents make you sneeze.


----------



## Tish (Jan 8, 2021)

Guilty especially when people marinate in them.

You prefer Earth scents


----------



## Gemma (Jan 9, 2021)

Guilty

You have an abundance of paper products in your home.


----------



## Tish (Jan 9, 2021)

Not Guilty

You love the smell of sweet pea


----------



## StarSong (Jan 10, 2021)

Not guilty.  I'm not familiar with the smell of sweet pea. 

You like split pea soup. (I just made a batch yesterday!)


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 10, 2021)

*Not guilty..*. I actually hate peas...

*You've had shepherds pie for dinner lately *


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 10, 2021)

*Not guilty

You know how to speak Italian.*


----------



## Tish (Jan 10, 2021)

Not Guilty

You like pizza


----------



## Tish (Jan 10, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> *Not guilty..*. I actually hate peas...
> 
> *You've had shepherds pie for dinner lately *


Love Shepherds pie.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 10, 2021)

Guilty of liking pizza.

You like most Italian foods.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 10, 2021)

@Tish I had shepherds pie for dinner tonight 

Love Italian foods *( guilty)... 

You've  had a part of your body replaced by a new part *


----------



## StarSong (Jan 10, 2021)

Not guilty unless cataract surgery counts

You need a body part replaced


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 10, 2021)

not guilty

You are worried about the USA


----------



## StarSong (Jan 11, 2021)

Guilty.  Less so now than a while ago, but I've always worried and prayed for the USA, the planet, and all the people and creatures it supports.  

Do you limit how much news you watch and read?


----------



## Tish (Jan 11, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> @Tish I had shepherds pie for dinner tonight
> 
> Love Italian foods *( guilty)...
> 
> You've  had a part of your body replaced by a new part *


Rub it in woman.


----------



## Tish (Jan 11, 2021)

Guilty, if I don't it drives me insane

You still prefer paper books to Ebooks.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 11, 2021)

*Guilty

You are a back seat driver 
*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 11, 2021)

*Not guilty, but am a nervous passenger

You have 'totaled' a vehicle.*


----------



## StarSong (Jan 11, 2021)

Not guilty.  

You've been in a serious auto accident (I have not).


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 11, 2021)

*Guilty.*.I was in the backseat and fortunate to only dislocate my shoulder ( I was 7 months preganant).. but my sister in the front passenger  seat went through the windscreen (she survived) 

*You've owned a motorbike *


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 11, 2021)

*Not guilty

You were an extra in a movie or TV show.*


----------



## Gemma (Jan 11, 2021)

Not guilty

You have recently shushed someone.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 11, 2021)

Not guilty.   No one around to shush except my husband and we don't shush each other.

You get seasick on small boats.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 12, 2021)

*Not guilty...

You have drapes as well as blinds at your windows *


----------



## StarSong (Jan 12, 2021)

Not guilty.  Blinds only. 

You haven't yet trashed the non-photo Christmas cards you received this year.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 12, 2021)

*Guilty...trashed

You find yourself sleeping more lately.*


----------



## Tish (Jan 12, 2021)

Guilty 

You like to watch documentaries.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 13, 2021)

*Guilty

You need new carpeting.*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 13, 2021)

Not Guilty

You own more than one house


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 14, 2021)

*Guilty

You wish you could move to a smaller property *


----------



## StarSong (Jan 14, 2021)

Not guilty.  I felt that way pre-Covid restrictions but have been grateful for every inch since mid-March.  

You have a service or hire people to take care of your property.


----------



## Tish (Jan 14, 2021)

Not Guilty

Same question.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 14, 2021)

Guilty

At some point in your life you had regularly scheduled indoor household help like a cleaning service.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 14, 2021)

*Not guilty *( only outdoor pool cleaner & gardeners) 

*Do you wear your hair up in a bun or pony ?*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 14, 2021)

*Not Guilty

You keep a lucky charm with you at all times.*


----------



## StarSong (Jan 14, 2021)

Not guilty 

You could use a haircut but the salinger closed


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 14, 2021)

*Not guilty...I cut my own.

You are scheduled to get the vaccine in February.*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 15, 2021)

lol @StarSong , are you thinking of getting your haircut in a Rye field.... ? 

*Not guilty


You will not accept the vaccine until you see the effects of it on the first guinea pigs... *


----------



## StarSong (Jan 15, 2021)

Eek - meant to say the salons are closed.  I was using my tablet and it obviously "helpfully" autocorrected me! 

Guilty-ish on the vaccine. Won't get it until late March at the earliest, but that's because I've recently had Covid cry and many sources including the Mayo Clinic recommend waiting 90 days after being sick.

Speaking of rye fields: 

You like rye bread and rye bagels (just had one of those this morning!).


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 15, 2021)

Guilty

Do you exercise everyday


----------



## Tish (Jan 15, 2021)

Guilty

You never skip breakfast.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 15, 2021)

*Not guilty.*..I never eat breakfast 

*You have more than 3 winter coats *


----------



## StarSong (Jan 15, 2021)

Not guilty.  Don't wear coats - full or 3/4 length - only jackets of varying weights (hip length or shorter), of which I have far more than 3.  More like 15.  

You have a pair of checked or houndstooth pants.


----------



## Tish (Jan 16, 2021)

Not Guilty ( But I do have a jacket.)

You still wear high heels


----------



## StarSong (Jan 16, 2021)

Guilty for parties or events. Otherwise not anymore.   

Hose or bare legs at parties or events?


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 16, 2021)

Guilty of both

Enjoy summer the most


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2021)

*Guilty if abroad... otherwise in the UK I prefer winter


Drink at least a litre of water or fluids  a day *


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 17, 2021)

Not Guilty

Do you have some protein every dinnertime?


----------



## Gemma (Jan 17, 2021)

Guilty

You would prefer an egg salad sandwich over a turkey sandwich.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2021)

*Guilty...

...and chicken over turkey ?*


----------



## Tish (Jan 17, 2021)

Guilty

You enjoy watching Snowsports.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 17, 2021)

Guilty, for a couple of hours.  

You find watching golf on TV to be a crashing bore.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 18, 2021)

*Guilty

You dislike contact sports *


----------



## Gemma (Jan 18, 2021)

Not Guilty

You've marched in a protest.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 18, 2021)

Guilty

Your children have marched in protests or participated in demonstrations.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 18, 2021)

*Not guilty...

Your children are all over 40 *


----------



## StarSong (Jan 18, 2021)

Not guilty.  Mine are all in their mid-30s. 

Your kids have all planted themselves within 25 miles of you.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 18, 2021)

Not guilty...they are well over 1300 miles away where they pursued their careers

You have jewellry you intend to pass down.


----------



## Tish (Jan 18, 2021)

Guilty

You are musically inclined.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 18, 2021)

*Not guilty

You'd rather bake than cook.*


----------



## Millyd (Jan 19, 2021)

Not guilty 

You get a daily call from a community service to check on your well-being


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 19, 2021)

*Not guilty

You have more than one car at your house...*


----------



## StarSong (Jan 19, 2021)

Guilty.  

You personally generally only drive one of those vehicles.


----------



## Tish (Jan 19, 2021)

Guilty

You like fishing.


----------



## Millyd (Jan 19, 2021)

Not guilty 

You go to the likes of ikea once a year or so to buy something .....I like their small hard plastic storage containers for under sink cupboard / bathroom small item storage


----------



## StarSong (Jan 19, 2021)

Guilty - and IKEA is exactly where I like to go about that often.  They've got some very cool items in their marketplace area.  The plants are beautiful and well priced so they make great gifts and I always stock up on bags of frozen vegan meatballs and grab a few jars of jam.  
Haven't been there since December 2019 though. 

Do you go through a shortcut at IKEA to avoid the furniture displays and get right to the housewares and marketplace areas?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 19, 2021)

* No.. because all the household stuff is in the Basement in Ikea uk... so we just take the lift or the escalator down to the basement... 

Have you bought furniture from Ikea ? *


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 19, 2021)

Not Guilty

Have you worn high boots this year yet?


----------



## Millyd (Jan 19, 2021)

Not guilty it’s summer here ..and I have sore legs due to years of standing on cold concrete floors .

You live near a wine grape growing / producing area


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2021)

Not guilty

You grow grapes on your property.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 19, 2021)

*Not guilty

You prefer seedless grapes over seedy ones.*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 19, 2021)

Guilty

You like comedy movies more than murder mysteries


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2021)

Not guilty...like them both the same

As a child, you had a turtle as a pet.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2021)

*Not guilty

You have more than one credit card *


----------



## StarSong (Jan 20, 2021)

Guilty

You use a credit card rather than a debit card.


----------



## Millyd (Jan 20, 2021)

Not guilty 

You have a dishwasher


----------



## Tish (Jan 20, 2021)

Not Guilty

There are still some items you hand wash


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2021)

*Guilty, 

you're allergic to something *


----------



## Tish (Jan 21, 2021)

Guilty, Pseudoephedrine

You love the color yellow.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 22, 2021)

*True.. ( well not yellow, but Lemon)...

You've had an ECG recently ( I had one yesterday)*


----------



## Tish (Jan 22, 2021)

Guilty, had one yesterday as well.

You surround yourself with positive people.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 22, 2021)

I wish.... 

You had cheese for dinner tonight 

( what a co-incidence @Tish , hope all is well )


----------



## Tish (Jan 23, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I wish....
> 
> You had cheese for dinner tonight
> 
> ( what a co-incidence @Tish , hope all is well )


All is fine.

Not guilty ( I had a nice cold salad.)

Different colors affect your mood.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 23, 2021)

*Guilty ( slightly)

 You carry money in your pocket rather than in a purse or wallet...*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 23, 2021)

*Not guilty

You keep your paper money in order by amount.*


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 23, 2021)

Guilty

You only carry one credit card


----------



## Gemma (Jan 24, 2021)

Not guilty

You are mortgage free.


----------



## Tish (Jan 24, 2021)

Guilty

You always carry your keys in your bag rather than in your pocket.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 25, 2021)

Guilty

(Aside from the pandemic) you go to bed considerably earlier than you did 10 years ago.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 25, 2021)

Not guilty...actually stay up later

You have a full length mirror in your bedroom.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 26, 2021)

*Not guilty.*.. it's in the dressing room

*You eat bread most days *


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 26, 2021)

*Guilty

You buy *_*sliced*_* loaves of bread as a rule.*


----------



## Tish (Jan 26, 2021)

Guilty

You prefer butter to margarine.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 26, 2021)

Guilty

You have prescription sunglasses.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 27, 2021)

*Guilty

You prefer retro style household items to modern *


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 27, 2021)

guilty

You are counting the days to Spring


----------



## Tish (Jan 27, 2021)

Not Guilty

You love strawberries.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 27, 2021)

Guilty

You were always a good driver.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 27, 2021)

*Mostly guilty

Your home has a butler's pantry.*


----------



## Tish (Jan 28, 2021)

Not Guilty

You hate washing windows and windscreens.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 28, 2021)

Guilty

You pressure wash your home during the summer.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 28, 2021)

Not guilty. Don't think it would be good for the stucco.

You have wood carvings in your home.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 28, 2021)

*Not guilty

You know someone who was born on Leap Day.*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 29, 2021)

*Not guilty

You often eat raisin bread for breakfast *


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 29, 2021)

Guilty    If we have some

Coffee first is a must then breakfast


----------



## Gemma (Jan 29, 2021)

Guilty

You shower in the morning rather than night.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 29, 2021)

Guilty

You brush your teeth before showering


----------



## Gemma (Jan 29, 2021)

True

You wash your hair everyday.


----------



## Tish (Feb 7, 2021)

Not Guilty, every second day.

You prefer to cook than eat out.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 7, 2021)

Guilty

You have a lot of stairs in your house


----------



## Gemma (Feb 7, 2021)

Not guilty

You have a special mug/cup you always enjoy drinking from.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2021)

*Guilty ( 2 actually)

You drink coke *


----------



## Gemma (Feb 8, 2021)

Not guilty...I prefer Pepsi

You drink beer


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2021)

*Not guilty *, I'm tee-total

*You enjoy Indian food.*.. I just had poppadums with my cold cuts and florida salad...for lunch


----------



## StarSong (Feb 8, 2021)

Guilty, but rarely eat it.  (Probably because there's not a sizeable Indian population in my area so not a lot of Indian food stores or restaurants.) 

You are related by marriage to someone from another culture.


----------



## Tish (Feb 8, 2021)

Not Guilty

Yo watched the Super Bowl.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2021)

*Not guilty

Your prefer to watch the paralympics to the Olympic games *


----------



## StarSong (Feb 9, 2021)

Not guilty because I'm not much of an Olympics watcher. 

You shudder at the lifelong injuries and physical consequences many athletes suffer for those few moments of being the best, for fame or for money.


----------



## Tish (Feb 9, 2021)

Guilty

You are not a "What If " person when reflecting on the past.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 9, 2021)

Guilty

You sneak treats to your dog or cat, even though you know it might give them bad habits.


----------



## Gemma (Feb 10, 2021)

Not guilty

You let your pet(s) sleep on your bed.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 10, 2021)

Very guilty!  Love having our little buddy on the bed with us!  

When your children had nightmares they'd come into your room with pillow and blanket and cozy up on your bedroom floor.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 10, 2021)

*Not Guilty

You've been fired from a job *


----------



## StarSong (Feb 10, 2021)

Not guilty

You usually felt guilty when quitting a job


----------



## Tish (Feb 10, 2021)

Not Guilty

You say hello to a dog being walked.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 11, 2021)

*Guilty...

You've woken up to snow or ice this morning *


----------



## Gemma (Feb 11, 2021)

Guilty...4" of more snow

You eat a hearty breakfast every morning.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 11, 2021)

Guilty - though it's only been true in the past 10 years or so.  

Other than beverages, you skipped breakfast for many years.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 11, 2021)

*Guilty... 

You still send snail mail*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 11, 2021)

Occasionally guilty when it comes to certain thank you notes and a few odds and ends, otherwise, not guilty.

Over the course of a year you mail more packages than personal correspondence letters and cards.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 11, 2021)

*Guilty... ( I've literally just been to the postbox a few minutes ago..)

you're pedantic about cleaning your keyboard and phones*


----------



## Tish (Feb 11, 2021)

Guilty

You eat dinner at the same time every day.


----------



## Gemma (Feb 11, 2021)

Not guilty...eat only when I'm hungry

You have several candy bars in your possession for when you get the urge for chocolate.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 12, 2021)

Guilty-ish.  While I don't eat candy bars, per se, I always have Hershey kisses, little Dove Promises and two bite Ghirardelli squares somewhere in the house! 

You buy coffee in bean form.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2021)

*Not guilty

You can safely send your partner for groceries without needing to provide  a note... *


----------



## StarSong (Feb 12, 2021)

Not guilty.  He needs a list if there are more than three items.   

You often text your partner with additions to the list when he/she is on an errand.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2021)

My o/h is exactly the same..more than 3 items ( no exaggeration and it has to be written down) 

*Guilty.*.

*You have owned and driven a motorbike at some time in your life *


----------



## StarSong (Feb 12, 2021)

Not guilty but wish I were.  It's one of the things I never got around to learning.  

You always enjoyed riding on the back of a motorcycle!


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2021)

*Not Guilty..I preferred being the driver... ( I've had 2 motorbikes)..

You've ridden on the top deck of a bus 

*


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 12, 2021)

*Guilty, in London!

You loved dolls more than stuffed animals.*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2021)

*I only ever had one second hand doll, so I have to say Guilty....

You love to travel by train ( not tube/subway ).. overland train.... *


----------



## Tish (Feb 12, 2021)

Guilty

You have never eaten frog legs


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2021)

*Not guilty.*.I had them in Paris...

*you have more than 6 lights in your livingroom*


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 12, 2021)

*Not guilty

You have more than 3 watches.*


----------



## Gemma (Feb 12, 2021)

Not guilty

You wear a watch every day.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 12, 2021)

Not guilty.

You like watching motorcycle races.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 13, 2021)

*Not guilty


You watch Formula 1 racing ...*


----------



## Gemma (Feb 13, 2021)

Not guilty

You have someone in your household that snores.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 13, 2021)

*Like a train...my husband... 


You keep a written copy of passwords *


----------



## StarSong (Feb 13, 2021)

Not guilty

You use a password manager like Keepass to store your passwords (and use a long, complicated password to enter it)


----------



## Tish (Feb 13, 2021)

Not Guilty

You update your software regularly.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 13, 2021)

*Guilty

You use moisturiser on your face every day *


----------



## StarSong (Feb 14, 2021)

Not guilty.

Your skin doesn't tend to be dry.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 14, 2021)

*Not guilty...

You wear lambswool jumpers...(sweaters)*


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 14, 2021)

*Not guilty, cannot bear itchy wool

Your home has more than 1 smoke detector.*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 14, 2021)

*Guilty

You match everything in each room in your house ...*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 14, 2021)

I'm so not guilty of that statement that I'm not even sure what it means.  

You prefer furniture with modern lines (like Barcelona chairs).


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 14, 2021)

*Not guilty

You have considered a reptile as a pet.*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 14, 2021)

*Not guilty

You have a notepad by your computer*


----------



## Tish (Feb 14, 2021)

Not guilty

You don't mind cold days


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2021)

*Guilty ( I don't mind)..

You often have a cooked breakfast *


----------



## Gemma (Feb 15, 2021)

Guilty

You consume fruit everyday.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 15, 2021)

Guilty

You consume green vegetables every day.


----------



## Tish (Feb 15, 2021)

Guilty

You don't like Passionfruit


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 16, 2021)

*Guilty

You love grocery shopping *


----------



## StarSong (Feb 16, 2021)

Guilty

You prefer grocery shopping to other types of shopping


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 16, 2021)

*Not guilty.*..( I hate it actually )

*You drink some kind of fizzy pop most days *


----------



## Tish (Feb 16, 2021)

Not guilty

You sort your pantry at least once a month.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 16, 2021)

Not guilty, but my kitchen pantry has drawers so I can see whatever's in there.  My garage back-up pantry and kitchen overflow storage for pans, small appliances, and so forth are on 3 open shelving sets like below, so I don't need to poke around.


You're deeply concerned (and feel helpless) about climate change.


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 16, 2021)

*Not guilty, concerned but not deeply

You have been a blond sometime in your life.*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 16, 2021)

*I am blonde*...<<<<<<< see my avatar 

*You wear make-up whenever you go out *


----------



## Patch (Feb 16, 2021)

Not guilty!  My wife won't allow me near her eye shadow and lipstick!!

You have found coins in parking lots and always reach down to pick them up.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 16, 2021)

Guilty especially if it's a penny

You always enjoy company visiting


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 17, 2021)

Guilty

Are YOU getting tired of Winter


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 17, 2021)

*Not guilty...

You blow dry or straighten  your hair every day 
*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 17, 2021)

Guilty of 15-30 seconds on the very front only.  The rest curls according to it's own will.

You apply a leave-in conditioning product on your hair.


----------



## Gemma (Feb 17, 2021)

Not Guilty

You have tried a different shampoo than you normally use.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 17, 2021)

Guilty.  I'm sort of a shampoo slut - will use various kinds without batting an eye.  However, I'm true to my conditioner because it seems much more important. 

Are you faithful to a particular body soap?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 17, 2021)

*Not guilty.*..any brand of  soap will do...but I always use moisturiser afterwards 

*You have a separate dressing room...or large walk in closet...*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 17, 2021)

Guilty of a large walk in closet, though I typically dress in my huge master bathroom.  

Growing up you were taught to only use the bathroom for bathing, toileting, washing hands and brushing teeth. Hair, make-up and other grooming were done in a bedroom because most homes had only one bathroom.


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 17, 2021)

*Not guilty...we had 2 bathrooms and my parents did their grooming there, so I just followed their lead.

Your parents entertained often.*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 17, 2021)

Guilty, very often.  As do I, the past year notwithstanding.  

You prefer entertaining large crowds to small groups.


----------



## Tish (Feb 17, 2021)

Not Guilty (unless it's family)

You are really good at remembering family and friends Birthdays.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 18, 2021)

Not guilty - but between my Google calendar and Facebook reminders, I do pretty well.  

You've memorized almost no new phone numbers or addresses over the past 10 years because your phone and other electronics take care of that for you.


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 19, 2021)

guilty

You still do colour in a colouring book to relax


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2021)

*Not Guilty.*... I can't think of anything more tedious 

*Your next door neighbour has more than 4 cars *


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 19, 2021)

*Not guilty, I presume. Most residents here live alone, some are twosomes.

Your current vehicle is silver or grey.*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2021)

*Not guilty...

You enjoy Russian salad *


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 19, 2021)

*Not guilty, what is it?

You love Sherlock Holmes stories/films.*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 19, 2021)

Pink Biz said:


> *Not guilty, what is it?*


LOL.  I was wondering the same thing!  

Not guilty. Not a fan of Sherlock Holmes or that general genre. 

You have been on TikTok. (I haven't)


----------



## Tish (Feb 19, 2021)

Guilty (I follow one of my granddaughters on there.)

You have a Twitter account


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2021)

*Guilty

You're an early riser... *


----------



## StarSong (Feb 20, 2021)

Guilty

Your partner sleeps later than you.


----------



## Tish (Feb 20, 2021)

Not Guilty (Have no partner)

You go to bed earlier in winter.


----------



## Gemma (Feb 20, 2021)

Not Guilty...always up until after 1am

You enjoy watching a spider weave its web.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2021)

*Guilty

Your hair-dryer is red... *


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 20, 2021)

Not Guilty

You enjoy taking a nap


----------



## Gemma (Feb 20, 2021)

Not guilty

You like to drink soup out of a mug.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2021)

*Not guilty..*. haven't done that for many years...

*You eat breakfast in bed *


----------



## StarSong (Feb 21, 2021)

Never, unless in a hospital or severely ill.  Never could understand the point of that - once I've hit the bathroom and brushed my teeth (both of which I do immediately after awakening) I might as well sit at a table.  Less chance of a massive mess.  

You eat breakfast soon after getting up.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 21, 2021)

Not Guilty

Ever "borrow" magazines from the doctor's office?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 21, 2021)

LOL - yes... but only a handful of times and have donated at least 50 times as many as I've swiped.  

Did you ever shoplift as a teenager?  (I did once while with some GFs, and never did so again.)


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 21, 2021)

Not Guilty. 

I was once an accomplice. I was the "lookout" and got a candy bar for the job, but I was only 7. Somehow, the candy bar just wasn't as sweet as it should have been. Tasted like bad conscience. Because crime doesn't pay.  

Lit fireworks in 2020?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 21, 2021)

Not guilty, sad to say.  (Agree about the bad conscience - that's why I was a one and done with that experience.)

Quite enjoy in-person fireworks but have zero interest in televised fireworks shows.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2021)

*What's your question @StarSong *?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 21, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> *What's your question @StarSong *?


Oops!  Sorry about that!  Meant to phrase it as a question:

Do you quite enjoy in-person fireworks but have zero interest in televised fireworks shows?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2021)

*Not guilty.*...I'd rather watch the NYE ones than real life ones, the noise is too much for me 

*Have you ever bought a dog from someone selling it in a classified ad ?*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 21, 2021)

Not guilty.  

Have you ever bought a dog from a breeder?


----------



## Tish (Feb 21, 2021)

Not guilty


Do you snack while watching a movie?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2021)

*Is the pope a catholic ?.. ..... Yus...*

*Talking of the pope have you ever visited the vatican *


----------



## StarSong (Feb 22, 2021)

Guilty.  I'm not Catholic, but found it a spiritually moving experience nevertheless.  

You find different types of religious services very interesting.


----------



## Tish (Feb 22, 2021)

Not Guilty

You like history


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 22, 2021)

*Depends what history it is... can't say yeah or nay... I prefer Geography 

Same question*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 23, 2021)

Some history is interesting, other, not so much.  

You don't much care for antiquity rooms in museums.


----------



## Tish (Feb 23, 2021)

Guilty

You eat greens every day.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 23, 2021)

Guilty

You secretly dance when you hear a hip-hop tune.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 24, 2021)

*Guilty..there's no secret about it... 

You've been on a cruise..*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 24, 2021)

Guilty numerous times.  

You've been on a riverboat?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 24, 2021)

*Guilty.*.in several countries

*You're afraid of heights*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 24, 2021)

Guilty, particularly when near an edge. 

You have little fear of caves.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 24, 2021)

*Guilty...unless they're very low ceilings...

You suffer from skin irritations* ( I don't but I've got some itch that's driving me nuts)


----------



## Tish (Feb 24, 2021)

Guilty 

You love to dance.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 24, 2021)

*Guilty


What about singing ..can you hold a note...*


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 24, 2021)

Guilty

Someone you talked to on the phone forgot to hang up...did you listen in on them till they figured it out?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 25, 2021)

Not guilty, though I've had people listen in on me.

Do you think you have a pretty strong moral compass?


----------



## Tish (Feb 25, 2021)

Guilty

 You enjoy the company of children?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 25, 2021)

Guilty

Do you find children easy to relate to?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 25, 2021)

*Not guilty.*.. which is odd given I have 6 siblings..

*Have you ever been on a forum meet...( one person or more) *


----------



## StarSong (Feb 25, 2021)

Not guilty.  That would sure be interesting though.  

Do you think that your relationship with your parents is the most complicated relationship you have ever had, or are likely to ever have?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2021)

*Guilty

Do you have a complicated relationship with one or more of your children *


----------



## StarSong (Feb 26, 2021)

Not guilty.  But that's not to say one (or more) of them might not consider their relationship with me to be complicated.  

Parents see the relationships through different lenses than children do, don't you think?


----------



## Tish (Feb 26, 2021)

Guilty

You prefer fresh produce to frozen or canned.


----------



## Gemma (Feb 26, 2021)

Guilty

You prefer fresh fruit over fruit juices.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2021)

*Not guilty

You have an Amazon Echo in your home *


----------



## StarSong (Feb 27, 2021)

Guilty

You eat oatmeal once a week or so.


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 27, 2021)

*Not guilty (used to)

Your partner is much shorter or taller than you.*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 27, 2021)

Not guilty.  He's about 8" taller.

For those with cell phones - you keep your cell phone in a protective case or wallet.


----------



## Tish (Feb 27, 2021)

Guilty

You keep a spare key hidden somewhere outside.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2021)

*Not guilty.*.. I did once, and several years later needed it when I locked myself out and couldn't find it..


*You shop at a farm shop often *


----------



## StarSong (Feb 28, 2021)

Not guilty

You've purchased some items based on recommendations made by SF members.


----------



## Tish (Feb 28, 2021)

Not Guilty

You make your own mix of Muesli


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 4, 2021)

*Not guilty

Your kitchen has a desk in it.*


----------



## Gemma (Mar 4, 2021)

Not guilty

You have an exercise room set up in your home with different equipment.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 5, 2021)

*Not Guilty.*..I wish

*You have a long term medical condition*


----------



## Gemma (Mar 5, 2021)

Not Guilty

You prefer dogs over cats.


----------



## Tish (Mar 5, 2021)

Not guilty (Like them both.)

You like egg salad


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 5, 2021)

*Guilty

Do you like crabsticks in your salad...*


----------



## Gemma (Mar 5, 2021)

Not Guilty

You like cheesecake


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 6, 2021)

*Not guilty

You have a window right next to where you sit on your computer*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 6, 2021)

Guilty

Flat surfaces in your home seem to draw possessions even when they've just been cleared off.


----------



## Tish (Mar 6, 2021)

Not Guilty

You play the lottery


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2021)

*Not guilty


You have a lie in on Sundays ?*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 7, 2021)

Not guilty.

You have external speakers for your computer.


----------



## Tish (Mar 7, 2021)

Guilty

You always clean out your gutters.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 8, 2021)

Not guilty.  (I don't personally clean them but hubby or our gardener does so every year.)

You do some vegetable planting from seeds you saved from the previous year's crop.


----------



## Tish (Mar 8, 2021)

Guilty

You enjoy long walks.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2021)

*Guilty, particularly in Spain 

You have a TV in most rooms in your home *


----------



## StarSong (Mar 8, 2021)

Not guilty

You rarely eat in your kitchen.


----------



## Tish (Mar 9, 2021)

Guilty 

You always have a warm cup of something before bed.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 9, 2021)

Guilty - herbal tea.

You always stop eating a few hours before going to bed.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2021)

*Not guilty.*.I know I should but I snack late at night...but not cheese or chocolate, it really does give me weird dreams

*You prefer brown shade in your sunglasses lenses in preference to Black  *


----------



## StarSong (Mar 9, 2021)

Guilty.  

Your sunglasses have the darkest lenses you can find.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2021)

*Not guilty... ( those ones in that avatar  are actually  green )

You keep clothing that doesn't fir you any more, simply because it's hardly been worn*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 10, 2021)

Not guilty.  Fortunately the clothing that didn't fit me anymore was too large.  I had NO PROBLEM ditching those things!  

You keep all kinds of thing simply because you feel you didn't get your money's worth out of them. Why you think you eventually might is a complete mystery though.


----------



## Tish (Mar 10, 2021)

Not Guilty

You sometimes skip lunch.


----------



## Gemma (Mar 10, 2021)

Guilty...everyday I do because we eat a late breakfast

You called a friend today and talked for a lengthy amount of time.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 10, 2021)

Gemma said:


> Guilty...everyday I do because we eat a late breakfast
> 
> You called a friend today and talked for a lengthy amount of time.


Not yet guilty but will be soon.  I have a zoom appointment in a little while!

You talk on the phone or text with friends and family every day.


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 10, 2021)

Not guilty

Your nearest neighbor is nosy.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2021)

*Guilty* ( they even copy everything we do on our property , except they do it on the cheap so it ends up  looking  nasty) 

*You still put rollers in your hair occasionally *


----------



## SetWave (Mar 10, 2021)

Not guilty . . . I shave my head ...

Your credit card(s) are maxed out


----------



## Gemma (Mar 10, 2021)

Not guilty

You play the lottery.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 11, 2021)

*Not guilty.... 

You're a night owl *


----------



## StarSong (Mar 11, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> *Guilty* ( they even copy everything we do on our property , except they do it on the cheap so it ends up looking nasty)


_That must be SO irritating! _

Answer to the night owl question: 
Guilty-ish, Sometimes I am, sometimes not.  I was much more so than about ten years ago. 

You nearly always awaken roughly the same time each morning despite what time you go to sleep.


----------



## Tish (Mar 11, 2021)

Guilty

You prefer  not to discuss politics


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 11, 2021)

*Not guilty

The last time you went to a zoo was 5+ years ago.*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 11, 2021)

Not guilty.  Went with the grands.  

On your personal scale of 1-10 of entertainment value, a zoo would never rise above a 6.


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 11, 2021)

*Guilty

Pie ala mode is more tempting than birthday cake.*


----------



## SetWave (Mar 11, 2021)

Hung Jury . . . depends on the pie and depends on the cake. I'll try one of each, please.

You try to avoid jury duty.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 12, 2021)

Guilty (once)

You wear socks to bed.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2021)

*Not Guilty

You wake at dawn... *


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 12, 2021)

Not guilty, that would mean waking up at 3 am in summer and 8.30 am in winter

You wash your car at home


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 12, 2021)

Not guilty.

You have had a cold this year.


----------



## Gemma (Mar 12, 2021)

Not guilty

You have floor mats in your vehicle.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2021)

*Guilty,* but they're made especially for the model of the car

*You have gale force winds where you are *


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 12, 2021)

Not guilty, why didn't you ask yesterday?  

Heads up on sunrise/sunset where I live @hollydolly

                  Sunrise  Sunset
December 8:52 am   3 pm
June          3:32 am 10:15  pm

In June it's never completely dark, just twilight. Further north even shorter daylight hours in December and longer in June. In the far north we're talking no sunrise in December and no sunset in June. Guess our Canadian friends can relate to that

You have snow where you are


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2021)

*Not Guilty.*...high winds and rain for the last few days

*You're going to see one or more of your Adult children in the flesh this w/e *


----------



## StarSong (Mar 12, 2021)

Guilty.  

You celebrate Pi day.  (We're getting together with daughter's family on Sunday, 3/14.  Dinner will be pizza pi/e, salad and pecan pi/e for dessert!)


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 12, 2021)

Not guilty. Never heard of it

You have porridge for breakfast at least three times a week


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2021)

Nope never heard of it either..we're Europeans dontcha know.. 

*Not guilty* to the porridge.. only once

*friday night is take out night *


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 12, 2021)

Depends on who you're taking out


----------



## StarSong (Mar 13, 2021)

@hollydolly and @Glowworm: Pi day is very informal thing and not widely noticed or celebrated.  It's just a little fun thing that some of us do.  With pi being 3.14, and the US date system being month before year, March 14 is written as 3/14.  Thus pi (pie) day.  

Not guilty on Friday night being take out night. 

You rarely buy take out food because it's usually cold by the time you get it home.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 13, 2021)

*True...

You've flown in a snowstorm *


----------



## Tish (Mar 13, 2021)

Not Guilty

You like to sleep in on a rainy morning.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 14, 2021)

Guilty - but we've had only a handful of those in the past year.  

Your area suffers frequent droughts. (Great weather, little water. Tough trade-off.)


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 14, 2021)

Not guilty

You've been caught by your parents for smoking


----------



## StarSong (Mar 14, 2021)

Not guilty.  I was open about smoking because I was of legal age.  

You quit smoking so many decades ago that it hardly seems real that you smoked at all.


----------



## Tish (Mar 14, 2021)

Guilty

You get sugar cravings.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2021)

*Guilty.*..unfortunately it gives me heartburn

*You buy stuff from Etsy *


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 15, 2021)

Not guilty - have to be honest, I had to Google because I had no idea what it was

You love opera


----------



## StarSong (Mar 15, 2021)

Not guilty

You like ballet, but after about an hour you've had enough...


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 15, 2021)

Not guilty - I love ballet as much as I love opera

You've caused a motor accident


----------



## StarSong (Mar 15, 2021)

Guilty, a couple of minor rear-enders and another scrape or two many years ago.  

You've been injured in an auto accident.


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 15, 2021)

Guilty - that's how I lost my legs

You love sweet potatoes


----------



## Tish (Mar 15, 2021)

Guilty

You have a deep dark secret


----------



## SetWave (Mar 15, 2021)

Guilty

Your conscious bothers you


----------



## StarSong (Mar 15, 2021)

Not guilty. My conscience is pretty clear.  

You try to keep in mind where other people's toes are so you don't step on them.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2021)

*Guilty *( generally speaking, but with some people I don't care)...

*You've been backstage at a National Theatre *


----------



## StarSong (Mar 16, 2021)

Not guilty.  Haven't been backstage at any theater during a performance.  (Bet it's chaotic, exciting and fun though!)  

You're fascinated by most automated factory-type machinery. (I could spend hours watching 12 head embroidery machines do their magic.)


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2021)

*Guilty, *

 we often watch 'how it works'..or 'how it's made'.. on TV..where is shows how machinery works that you'd never ordinarily find out... 

*You have a TV attached to a wall *


----------



## SetWave (Mar 16, 2021)

StarSong said:


> (I could spend hours watching 12 head embroidery machines do their magic.)


You would love the linotype machine. Rumor had it that the inventor lost  his mind...


----------



## SetWave (Mar 16, 2021)

Not guilty

You religiously watch the evening news


----------



## Tish (Mar 16, 2021)

Not Guilty

You Like your neighbors.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 16, 2021)

We're on good terms with all of our neighbors.  Not super close friends, but we watch out for each other and exchange pleasantries.  

You're closer to your family than to your friends.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 16, 2021)

I plead the fifth, your honor. I'm close from a distance......

You enjoy your alone time.


----------



## Gemma (Mar 16, 2021)

Guilty

You enjoy a beer on a hot summer day.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2021)

*Not Guilty..( I'm tee-total)

You love to sit at a bar overlooking the ocean...in summer*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 17, 2021)

Guilty, guilty, guilty.

Circling back to what @SetWave said:
Some of your family relationships have benefited mightily from long-distance buffer zones.


----------



## Tish (Mar 17, 2021)

Guilty

You always keep in touch with your friends.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 17, 2021)

Guilty

When you buy or bake cookies (or brownies, etc) you hide some for yourself.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 17, 2021)

Not guilty--they are always in plain site to see!

You like toast with butter.


----------



## Gemma (Mar 18, 2021)

True

You drink plenty of water throughout the day.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 18, 2021)

*True

Your hands are showing the signs of so much hand washing over the last 12 months *


----------



## StarSong (Mar 18, 2021)

False, but my husband has that issue.

You often find that you don't particularly feel like you need to use the bathroom until you stand up, take a few steps, and gravity kicks in.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 18, 2021)

StarSong said:


> False, but my husband has that issue.
> 
> *You often find that you don't particularly feel like you need to use the bathroom until you stand up, take a few steps, and gravity kicks in.*


*Yup, I thought that was just me, and it's only been happening for the last few months....


...is it old age ? *


----------



## StarSong (Mar 18, 2021)

I fear so.   An aging body - the gift that keeps on giving. 

You sometimes feel like the nerds who devise smart TV, smart phone & smart computers make them intentionally convoluted, just for sport.


----------



## Tish (Mar 18, 2021)

Not guilty

You still enjoy video games.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 18, 2021)

Not guilty. Never liked video games.

You cheat a cards.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 18, 2021)

*Not guilty..*. I love the challenge of any game, I'm extremely competitive 

*You could still Hula Hoop...if you tried *


----------



## StarSong (Mar 19, 2021)

Not guilty.  I thought I could, but when my grands came over with a hula hoop I gave it a whirl and couldn't get my muscles to recall the correct action.  Despite that humbling experience I'm pretty sure I could do it if I bought a hula hoop and practiced for a bit.    

You've learned that decades after last riding a bicycle makes it very difficult to hope on a bike and pedal away.


----------



## Tish (Mar 19, 2021)

Guilty

You hate confrontation.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 19, 2021)

Guilty.  

You speak to your closest friend nearly every day.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 20, 2021)

*Guilty

You have at least  3 pot plants/vases of flowers in the room you're in now *


----------



## StarSong (Mar 20, 2021)

Not guilty.  None in here.  Only in the kitchen, bathrooms and foyer.  

You're the primary caretaker of houseplants in your family. (I am not.)


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 20, 2021)

Guilty - I don't trust anyone else. My son looked after them once when I was on a trip and I swear they had webbed roots when I came home

You drive a Mercedes


----------



## Gemma (Mar 20, 2021)

Not Guilty

When you go to a park, you feed the ducks and/or birds.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 20, 2021)

Guilty. Although it's becoming illegal. 

You put up a birdhouse or two.


----------



## Tish (Mar 20, 2021)

Not Guilty

You enjoy sitting by a river/lake


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 20, 2021)

Guilty--I want to do that again soon!

You like tuna fish sandwiches.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2021)

@Ruthanne, we're lucky we have lakes here albeit we're still in lockdown so can't use any sports.. but we can go sit or walk by the lake... 

*True..** to the tuna

You take selfies...*


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 21, 2021)

*Not guilty

You have a charm bracelet.*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2021)

*Guilty,* my  daughter bought it for me many years ago and every birthday & Christmas she bought a charm..it's a slim delicate one not big and bulky 

*You like to wear big and bold glasses...*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 21, 2021)

Guilty with sunglasses. 

You had at least one disastrous perm.


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 21, 2021)

*Guilty!

One of your parents almost moved to another continent as a baby*.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2021)

*Not guilty...

You've had a roast dinner for lunch today *


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 21, 2021)

Guilty - Roast chicken with sage and onion stuffing, Chips (french fries) and peas

You've been bungy jumping


----------



## Tish (Mar 21, 2021)

Not Guilty

You have been white water rafting.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2021)

*Guilty.*..and I've posted the photos here in the past...

*Same question *


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 22, 2021)

*Not guilty

Littering is more obnoxious than jaywalking.*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 22, 2021)

*Guilty..*. ( jay walking is legal in the UK)

*You take a painkiller most days *


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 22, 2021)

*Guilty (over the counter)

If you had triplets, you'd prefer all of the same gender.*


----------



## Gemma (Mar 22, 2021)

Not guilty

You have slapped someone.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 22, 2021)

*Guilty...

Same question...*


----------



## Tish (Mar 22, 2021)

Guilty

You have gotten lost.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 23, 2021)

Guilty - I don't have a good sense of direction.  

It doesn't usually stress you out to be lost.


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 23, 2021)

Guilty - if by that you mean it doesn't stress me out. I have a great sense of direction and rarely get lost. The only times I get lost is when someone tells me to  

You were a teen parent


----------



## Tish (Mar 23, 2021)

Not Guilty

Same question


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 23, 2021)

I'm the same @Glowworm , excellent sense of direction...

*Not guilty* to teen parent...

*You enjoy fruit or  cheese scones...*


----------



## Gemma (Mar 24, 2021)

Guilty

You own a pearl necklace/ring/bracelet.


----------



## Tish (Mar 24, 2021)

Guilty

You listen to a news program daily.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 25, 2021)

Not guilty.  I read the news rather than listening or watching.  

You have a television in your kitchen.


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 25, 2021)

Guilty sort of, we have a large combined kitchen/diner/lounge and the TV's in the lounge area

You would love to go on a round the world cruise.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 25, 2021)

*Absolutely not guilty*.... it's everything I would hate about a holiday 

*You often go on trips with your adult children... *


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 25, 2021)

No, I have no children.

You have sand in your back yard.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 25, 2021)

*Not Guilty...

You're always worried about your pets as they get older...*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 25, 2021)

Guilty

At least one of your pets needs daily meds.


----------



## Tish (Mar 25, 2021)

Not guilty (knock on wood)

You hate to sweat.


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 25, 2021)

Tish said:


> Not guilty (knock on wood)
> 
> You hate to sweat.


Men sweat, ladies transpire


----------



## StarSong (Mar 25, 2021)

Not guilty.  

You hate to sneeze.


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 26, 2021)

*Not guilty

You have eliminated your checking account.*


----------



## SetWave (Mar 26, 2021)

Not guilty

You laugh inappropriately


----------



## Tish (Mar 26, 2021)

Guilty

You have a very dark sense of humor.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 27, 2021)

*Not guilty...

You have one or more siblings you don't talk to...*


----------



## Gemma (Mar 27, 2021)

Guilty...deceased

You watch the SyFy channel occasionally.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 27, 2021)

Not guilty

You watch Great British Baking Show (available in the US on Netflix)


----------



## SetWave (Mar 27, 2021)

Not guilty

You love reality shows


----------



## StarSong (Mar 27, 2021)

Generally speaking, not guilty.  Enjoying this baking show is a true rarity for me.   

You never understood what all the fuss was over the show, "Grace and Frankie."


----------



## SetWave (Mar 27, 2021)

Guilty (of course I've never heard of it but assume it's lousy as is much of television)

You fall asleep watching television


----------



## StarSong (Mar 27, 2021)

SetWave said:


> Guilty (of course I've never heard of it but assume it's lousy as is much of television)
> 
> You fall asleep watching television


Generally not guilty.  

You doze off while reading in bed, but that's why you read in bed...


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 27, 2021)

*Guilty

Your hair salons are still open during the pandemic *


----------



## StarSong (Mar 27, 2021)

Guilty and Not Guilty.  They closed, then opened, then closed again and reopened again recently.  

These days it feels like you need a constantly updated Excel spreadsheet to keep straight what's open, closed, masked, 3 ft. distance, 6 ft. distance, credit cards only, outdoor dining only, etc., before making plans.


----------



## Tish (Mar 27, 2021)

Not Guilty

You have at least two cups of coffee/Tea a day


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 27, 2021)

*Guilty..

Do you have a recurrent nightmare *


----------



## StarSong (Mar 28, 2021)

Not guilty

Have you not answered phone calls from people you love because you're just not up for a 45 minute chat?


----------



## Tish (Mar 28, 2021)

Not Guilty

You hardly use e-mails anymore.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 28, 2021)

*Guilty...

Do you have a recurrent nightmare ?*


----------



## Gemma (Mar 28, 2021)

Not guilty

Same question.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2021)

*Guilty.*... It would take too long to describe here but I've had it since I was a teen, and involves driving over a cliff 


*Are you finding it harder to find quality clothing ? *


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 29, 2021)

Not guilty - my regular clothing stores still have what I’m looking for

You love to go to a quiet café to indulge in some gorgeous pastries and cakes


----------



## StarSong (Mar 29, 2021)

Not guilty.  I avoid scenarios where I'd indulge in gorgeous pastries and cakes.

You stopped using wall and desk calendars in favor of electronic ones.


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 29, 2021)

*Not guilty, use all of them.

Your mask "collection" now exceeds 50.*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 29, 2021)

Pink Biz said:


> *Not guilty, use all of them.
> 
> Your mask "collection" now exceeds 50.*


Guilty.  I asked friends to PLEASE stop sending us masks!  

You usually don't eat breakfast until at least hours after awakening.


----------



## Tish (Mar 29, 2021)

Guilty

You have been eating more healthily since Covid.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 30, 2021)

Guilty

You are less inclined to buy unhealthy foods at the grocery store than to indulge in them at a restuarant.


----------



## Tish (Mar 30, 2021)

Guilty


You really don't miss eating out.


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 30, 2021)

Not guilty - I really miss not being able to

You think it's old fashioned and out of date to have a monarchy


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2021)

*Not Guilty..*.Our queen has been on the throne since before I was born, in a very strange way if she dies before me I will miss her greatly...

*You've been up close and personal with a wild animal *


----------



## SetWave (Mar 30, 2021)

Guilty. Have gotten to know some of them personally . . .  so I suppose we're friends now.

You  have run a red light . . . more than once.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 31, 2021)

Guilty.  A few times unintentionally, though once or twice when the light was obviously malfunctioning and not changing.  

When someone you love dies due to not caring for themselves you find your grief is complicated by your anger.


----------



## chic (Mar 31, 2021)

Not guilty. I find death an unspeakable tragedy every time no matter what.  

Within the past week you've been in a garden at least once.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 31, 2021)

Guilty - my own.  

Your winter roses are beautifully abloom!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2021)

*False, they died back last month.. they'll bloom again soon.... 

You will be taking a short trip this Easter weekend *


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 31, 2021)

Not guilty - second stay at home Easter in a row

You have driven a vehicle while drunk


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2021)

*Not guilty..OMG perish the thought... 

Is you birthday close ?*


----------



## Tish (Mar 31, 2021)

Not Guilty 

Will you be involved in an Easter Egg hunt this weekend?


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 31, 2021)

*Not guilty

You have received private tennis lessons.*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2021)

*Not Guilty...

Ditto Golf....*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 1, 2021)

Not guilty

You've had at one cooking or baking class (post high school).


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 1, 2021)

*Guilty...chocolate making!

Your favorite shoes are black.*


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 1, 2021)

Not guilty - don't wear shoes

Your favourite flower is the daffodil


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 1, 2021)

*Not guilty


You always lease your cars rather than buy *


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 1, 2021)

Not guilty. Cars with the adaptions I need can’t be leased

You absolutely love spinach


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 1, 2021)

*Not guilty.. I like it but I don't love it..

You still wear a watch *


----------



## Tish (Apr 1, 2021)

Not Guilty

You enjoy Golf


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 2, 2021)

Not guilty

You enjoy swimming


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 2, 2021)

*Guilty.*. I love it..and miss it greatly..

*You'll be having a special Easter Dinner today *


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 2, 2021)

Guilty - A virtual dinner with all the family online together. Three course roast lamb dinner with all the trimmings for us. No idea what the rest of the family have planned for their dinners, it'll be fun to find out

You prefer dark chocolate to milk chocolate Easter eggs


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 2, 2021)

*Guilty..I don't like Milk chocolate..*

( I'm coming for that lamb btw).. 

*You use a shaving brush or small paint brush to clean your keyboard...*


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 2, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> ( I'm coming for that lamb btw)..


----------



## StarSong (Apr 2, 2021)

Not guilty.  For desktop keyboard I turn it off and swipe it with a barely dampened dish towel.  Laptop keyboard gets the same treatment but with a dry towel.  Never thought of using a paint or shaving brush.  

You and people you know have had very surprising DNA revelations through Ancestry.com and the like.


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 2, 2021)

Not guilty - all mine are very ordinary prople. No connections to medieval royalty and nobility like so many on Ancestry. 

You are a fan of fantasy movies and TV series


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 2, 2021)

*Not guilty

You believe in Hell *


----------



## Gemma (Apr 2, 2021)

No

You believe in Heaven


----------



## StarSong (Apr 2, 2021)

Not sure exactly what I believe, but whatever it is, I think it will be pretty much the same for all humans - perhaps even all creatures, great and small.  

You find organized religions confusing and astoundingly hypocritical.


----------



## Tish (Apr 2, 2021)

Guilty

You are a Royalist


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 2, 2021)

*Guilty*, royalist rather than Monarchist I think....

*There's more than 3  framed pictures on the wall in the room you're in now *


----------



## StarSong (Apr 3, 2021)

I had to look up the difference between Royalist and Monarchist.  For the equally uninformed, this is what I found:
_A *monarchist* is an advocate of, or believer in, monarchy while *royalist* is a monarchist (supporter of monarchy) or supporter of a particular royal régime._
Fascinating stuff.

Not guilty - at least not for pictures. In this room the walls feature an appreciation plaque from a quad rugby team that we supported, a framed Disney villain poster, a bulletin board, and a couple of needlepoint samplers that I made decades ago.

Iin your home, family photos are mostly displayed on shelves rather than hung on walls.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 3, 2021)

*True.*.. there's only one family photo on a wall..and one Doggie photo on a wall,  otherwise it's all art... family pics are on the mantelpiece and shelves

*You're expecting a delivery this weekend...*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 3, 2021)

False, but yesterday a large box of organic bread baking ingredients arrived from Bob's Red Mill!  A delivery of specialty size tires for our RV is slated for Monday.   

You're often awed by the efficiency of online ordering and deliveries, particularly when compared to the snail's pace of mail orders during our younger days.


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 3, 2021)

*Guilty, love it!

You are now fully vaccinated.*


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 3, 2021)

Pink Biz said:


> *Guilty, love it!
> 
> You are now fully vaccinated.*


Not guilty - our second  shots are scheduled for April 22nd

You think reality series like Keeping up with the Kardashians are total rubbish


----------



## StarSong (Apr 3, 2021)

Guilty.  I also think the Kardashians themselves are total rubbish.  If I never heard another word about any of them, it would be too soon.  

You don't watch any reality series because you find them pretentious, false, and offensive.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 3, 2021)

Guilty as charged.
Although sometimes they're good for a laugh.

You have acted in a play.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 3, 2021)

*True


You had older aunts who would get their hair dyed blue or pink...*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 3, 2021)

LOL - False.  Lots of strikingly dark brown and black hair - and the eyebrows to match - on 80+ year olds though.  Blue or pink would have been more realistic looking.

You sure did love some of your eccentric great-aunties, weird hair color and all!


----------



## Tish (Apr 3, 2021)

Guilty

You enjoy reminiscing.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 3, 2021)

*Guilty

Your reading glass frames are Blue*


----------



## Gemma (Apr 3, 2021)

Not Guilty, don't have any

You like chocolate lava cake.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 4, 2021)

How lucky you are not to need reading glasses @Gemma 

*Not guilty..*never had it...

*
You have breakfast in bed on a Sunday...*


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 4, 2021)

Guilty - yes we do

You go to church regularly


----------



## StarSong (Apr 4, 2021)

Not guilty.

When you think you miss church and return for some reason, you quickly remember why you stopped attending...


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 4, 2021)

*Guilty

You were bullied at school by other kids *


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 4, 2021)

Guilty - being called names like freak and useless cripple were among the milder things

You were one of the cool gang at school


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 4, 2021)

*Guilty..ish... 

You go to the hair salon every 2months or less..*


----------



## SetWave (Apr 4, 2021)

Not guilty. I shave my head.

You take extra long showers.


----------



## Tish (Apr 4, 2021)

Guilty

You surround yourself with positive people


----------



## StarSong (Apr 5, 2021)

Guilty, but it isn't usually an intentional act - it just turns out that negative people aren't all that much fun be with so they get weeded out of my life fairly quickly.  

At least five of your close friends have been a big part of your life for 30 years or longer.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 5, 2021)

*Guilty..more than 5..

Do you read Biographies...*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 5, 2021)

Guilty, but generally not those of politicians or military folk. 

You get irritated when biographies and autobiographies turn into namedropping fests.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 5, 2021)

*Not Guilty*..can't say I've read any like that except political biographies..

*You've been up close to a Sovereign , president  or leader of your country *


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 5, 2021)

Guilty - I met and had dinner with our Crown Princess Viktoria at a function for one of her charities for disabled children. Also saw Prince Charles and Camilla close up at  the D-Day celebrations in Normandy in 2014.

You've done something that's against your local Covid restrictions


----------



## StarSong (Apr 5, 2021)

Guilty, about 2 months in I took my dog to the groomer against regulations.  He was getting very overheated as the temperatures increased and his health was clearly at risk.  Our groomer was only accepting longstanding customers, did so very safely, and it was all on the down-low.  Not too long after that groomers were permitted to operate for exactly the reason we took our pup. 

You have a clock that chimes on the hour.


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 5, 2021)

Guilty, but I don't wind the bloody thing up.

You're superstitious and don't walk under ladders etc


----------



## StarSong (Apr 5, 2021)

Not guilty and not at all superstitious.  That said, I rarely walk under ladders because it's usually easier and seems safer to walk in front of them.

You believe in ghosts.


----------



## Tish (Apr 5, 2021)

Guilty

You are a fan of American Horror Story.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 6, 2021)

*Not guilty*..never heard of it..

*You need to have your eyes tested *


----------



## Tish (Apr 6, 2021)

Guilty

You sometimes eat breakfast food for dinner.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 6, 2021)

Guilty. I'll eat just about anything at anytime.

Sometimes you just don't answer the phone even if it's someone you know.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 6, 2021)

*Guilty*...unless it's my family..

*You remember your very first pets' name *


----------



## SetWave (Apr 6, 2021)

Guilty. It was an island cat on Guam. I think we called her Mama because she adopted us and had kittens.  

You would like to change your name.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 7, 2021)

*Guilty*..I hate my name... ( it's not unusual or  weird, I've just always hated it)

*You wear a lot blue clothing *


----------



## Gemma (Apr 7, 2021)

Not guilty

You go to the car wash once per week.


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 7, 2021)

Not guilty - I have a guy comes and takes it for a hand wash every week

You have a motorbike  driver’s licence


----------



## StarSong (Apr 7, 2021)

Not guilty

You always liked being a passenger on a motorcycle.


----------



## Tish (Apr 7, 2021)

Guilty

You love to go fishing.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 8, 2021)

*Not guilty

You like to go on river cruises*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 8, 2021)

They're on my bucket list.  By all accounts they're fabulous so I'm going with Guilty.    

You generally like to cruise.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 8, 2021)

*Not guilty...* ( except  on our own boat)...

*You're impatient *


----------



## Gemma (Apr 8, 2021)

Not guilty...waiting for someone going through chemo & radiation, which takes hours, one must have patience.

You have a special way of "recharging your batteries."  (meaning, your mind, body and soul.)


----------



## StarSong (Apr 8, 2021)

Not guilty.  No particular special go-to way to recharge. 

You sometimes wander through real estate listings in other areas despite having no serious intention of moving.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 8, 2021)

Not guilty. They depress me.

You live beyond your means.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 8, 2021)

Not guilty.  

You are not particularly concerned about running out of money before you run out of life.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 8, 2021)

*Not guilty*..I think I'd be a fool to not be *concerned* about money given the state the world has become in the last year....

*Your watch is an expenisve make *


----------



## Tish (Apr 8, 2021)

Not guilty

You like wine


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 9, 2021)

Guilty - Among my favourites are Chablis for white and Chianti Classico for red

You miss entertaining friends and family


----------



## Tish (Apr 9, 2021)

Guilty

You miss going to live shows.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 10, 2021)

Guilty.  Had tickets to a concert for May 2020.  It was rescheduled to May 2021, then rescheduled again to November 2021.  No idea if that date will stick. 

With the uncertainty of Covid, you wouldn't consider making flight, hotel, or other travel reservations unless they could be canceled with no financial penalty.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 10, 2021)

*Guilty*..of course...wouldn't everyone with any sense?

You're upset that you won't be going on holiday this year as well as last ?


----------



## Tish (Apr 10, 2021)

Guilty

You skype or zoom your family/friends at least once a week.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 11, 2021)

*Not guilty...

Your family members of working age are all employed *


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 11, 2021)

Guity - all three of my children and their husbands/partners have jobs. No grandchildren of working age yet but I'm seriously considering child labour   

You have relatives in other parts of the world


----------



## toffee (Apr 11, 2021)

guilty .

have u burped in company


----------



## StarSong (Apr 11, 2021)

Undoubtedly guilty, but I have evidently repressed any specific memories of having done so.  

You are far less embarrassed by bodily functions (your own and others'), including errant escapes of air, than when you were younger. You excuse yourself and move on.


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 11, 2021)

Guilty - for special reasons

You drive an electric car


----------



## SetWave (Apr 11, 2021)

Not guilty

You like the idea of electric cars


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 11, 2021)

*Not guilty.*. they're so silent they're a danger to pedestrians 

*You own more than 2 vehicles*


----------



## Tish (Apr 11, 2021)

Not guilty, unless you could call my ride-on mower another vehicle.

You own a boat


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 11, 2021)

*Guilty

You love fairground rides *


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 11, 2021)

Guilty - though I've been refused some fairground rides for safety reasons

You think zoos should be banned


----------



## Tish (Apr 12, 2021)

Guilty

You have a favorite Opera


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 12, 2021)

*Not guilty

You regularly went to religious services as a child.*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2021)

*Guilty....

Your hair and nails are starting to thin 
*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 13, 2021)

Guilty

Although you know they're a healthy choice, raw fruits and vegetables are rarely your go-to snacks.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2021)

*True.*.I can't eat anything acidic

*You have a birthday soon *


----------



## StarSong (Apr 13, 2021)

False

You feel like it's not really a birthday if there isn't cake.


----------



## Tish (Apr 13, 2021)

Guilty, have to have my Pavlova.

You miss making Birthday cakes for your children.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 14, 2021)

Guilty.  Though when we get together now I try to give them some favorite treats to take home.  ♥
(@Tish, pavlova and crunchy meringue - are not commonly eaten in the US. The only meringue most of us come across is the soft stuff on top of lemon meringue pie. US birthday cakes are typically sponges with buttercream frosting. I've never actually seen pavlova in person, never mind eaten it.) 

The only windowless areas in your house are closets and hallways.


----------



## Tish (Apr 14, 2021)

Guilty

You eat Tofu


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 14, 2021)

*Not guilty..*hubs does tho', he's Vegan

*You've eaten out recently* ( we got eating out for the first time in many months today )


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 14, 2021)

Not guilty - no eating out for us until we can do so safely. Restaurants close at 8 pm here

You have daily contact with one or more of your children/grandchildren via Skype, Zoom, Whatsapp or something similar


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 15, 2021)

Our restaurants and pubs are only allowed to serve outside. The pub  garden where we ate yesterday is huge, and the tables spaced more than 6 feet apart... 

*Not applicable, no grandchildren..

You often shower in the middle of the day rather than in the morning or night *


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 15, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Our restaurants and pubs are only allowed to serve outside. The pub  garden where we ate yesterday is huge, and the tables spaced more than 6 feet apart...
> 
> *Not applicable, no grandchildren..
> 
> You often shower in the middle of the day rather than in the morning or night *


@hollydolly children were included


----------



## StarSong (Apr 15, 2021)

Not guilty on afternoon showers unless I've just come out of the pool and want to rinse off.  

You don't particularly care for song parodies, particularly Covid parodies.


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 15, 2021)

*Guilty, except for Weird Al...never heard any Covid ones.

You have perfected a rich and creamy lump-free gravy from scratch.*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 15, 2021)

Pink Biz said:


> *Guilty, except for Weird Al...never heard any Covid ones.
> 
> You have perfected a rich and creamy lump-free gravy from scratch.*


Here's a covid one.. from Neil Diamond  (there's a few out there )...


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 15, 2021)

*Guilty about the gravy.*...rarely ever have lumpy gravy...

*We're going to the coast this weekend , do you go regularly to the coast or beach *


----------



## Tish (Apr 15, 2021)

Guilty

You enjoy going for long drives.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 16, 2021)

Not guilty.  Don't mind them if there's a destination in mind, but long drives themselves aren't particularly appealing.  

You sometimes took your infant children for car rides to settle them down to sleep. Most of the time they woke up when you got home anyway though...


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2021)

*Not guilty.*. I never had a car when my daughter was a baby, and my husband was at sea in the Royal Navy

*You raise your feet on a stool when you're sitting on the sofa or at your desk*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 16, 2021)

Guilty with the sofa, but not my desk.  

You prefer eating baked potatoes with nothing on them but a light sprinkling of salt.


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 16, 2021)

*Not guilty (sour cream, butter and lots of black pepper)

You have served on a jury.*


----------



## Tish (Apr 16, 2021)

Not Guilty

Same question.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 16, 2021)

Not guilty

If called now (or post pandemic) you would try to serve on a jury.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 17, 2021)

*Not guilty.*..my back wouldn't allow me to sit in one place for hours and days at a time 

You feel now since the C-19 you will never travel to any Asian countries after the pandemic has calmed..


----------



## StarSong (Apr 17, 2021)

Hmmm... hadn't actually considered that until reading your comment.  Since never is a long time and I'm hoping for quite a few more very active years, I'll go with non guilty.  

You truly believe that C-19 will eventually be fully controlled through herd immunity, vaccines, a general weakening of the variants over time, or some combination of these.


----------



## Tish (Apr 17, 2021)

Not Guilty, I think much like the Spanish flu it will still show up again.

You love watching dancers


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2021)

*Guilty

You've visited China *


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 20, 2021)

Guilty - mainland China, Hong Kong and Macau

You have been accused of shoplifting


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 20, 2021)

Guilty==when I was a preteen.  I took a pack of gum!  I would never do that now.

You have gone to fast on the highway.


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 20, 2021)

*Not guilty

You have more than 3 umbrellas.*


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 20, 2021)

Not guilty

You like to hear a good joke.


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 20, 2021)

Guilty

You started your spring planting


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2021)

*Not guilty.*.all our spring plants have bloomed already and died including our lilies , it'll be summer plants blooming soon

*You have a problem getting a doctor appointment when you need it *


----------



## StarSong (Apr 20, 2021)

Not guilty.  Can almost always see someone within a day, though with Covid happening that might be a Zoom appointment. 

Salons are open in your area.


----------



## Tish (Apr 20, 2021)

Guilty

You dye your hair


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 20, 2021)

not guilty (bald)

you miss getting together with your friends to play bridge


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 21, 2021)

*Not guilty,* I don't play Bridge..

*You use Turmeric often*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 21, 2021)

False.  Not as often as I should. 

You use a small bit of hummus as a butter substitute for spreading on toast, topping potatoes, etc.


----------



## Gemma (Apr 21, 2021)

False.  Never tried hummus.

You prefer jam over jelly since it spreads easier.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 21, 2021)

*Not Guilty

You often get colds...*


----------



## Gemma (Apr 21, 2021)

Not guilty

You have a favorite pastry.


----------



## Tish (Apr 21, 2021)

Guilty

You don't mind Junk mail


----------



## StarSong (Apr 22, 2021)

True - on an irritant scale of 1-10, it's a 2. 

You duly put out your recycling every week, but wonder how much of it actually gets recycled.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 22, 2021)

Not guilty. I'm a believer.

You have a favorite "big box" store that you visit regularly.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 22, 2021)

Guilty.  Costco.  Usually a couple times a month.  

Unless dashing in for a couple of items, you have an established, unvarying walking pattern for each of your favorite stores.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2021)

Hmmmmm..never thought about it tbh .... but I would say  *not guilty.*.I hate routine... 

*You'd prefer to see an Opera  at the theatre  to a Rap concert...*


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 22, 2021)

Guilty - I just can't see where the music is in Rap

You bake your own bread


----------



## StarSong (Apr 22, 2021)

Guilty.  Have started again fairly recently.  

You mostly bake your own desserts.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 22, 2021)

Not guilty. I rarely eat dessert, and haven't baked anything in years.

You like celebrating your birthday at a restaurant with family/friends


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2021)

*Guilty*

*You have a summer birthday *


----------



## Tish (Apr 22, 2021)

Guilty

Yo love chcolate


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 22, 2021)

Guilty - I'm a chocoholic

You prefer to clean your pool yourself instead of having a pool guy come and clean it for you


----------



## Gemma (Apr 23, 2021)

Not guilty...don't have a pool

You have a hot tub and use it regularly.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 23, 2021)

Not guilty

You like summer squash


----------



## StarSong (Apr 23, 2021)

Guilty

You prefer summer squashes to winter squashes.


----------



## chic (Apr 23, 2021)

Guilty.

You prefer to recline in a lounge chair than a rocker.


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 23, 2021)

Guilty - if I rock I fall out 

Like me you love champagne


----------



## Tish (Apr 23, 2021)

Guilty

Like me, you love to go to Museums.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 23, 2021)

*Guilty... 

You've been to a museum recently *


----------



## Gemma (Apr 24, 2021)

Not guilty

You feed the hummingbirds.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 24, 2021)

Guilty - have a hummingbird feeder in the backyard

You don't use any pesticides on/in your lawn or garden


----------



## StarSong (Apr 24, 2021)

Guilty - have a hummingbird feeder in the backyard

You don't use any pesticides on/in your lawn or garden


----------



## Tish (Apr 24, 2021)

Guilty

You embroider or cross-stitch and/or tapestry


----------



## StarSong (Apr 25, 2021)

Guilty.  I've cross-stitched and rug-hooked.  

You stopped doing those kinds of crafts because people don't have much interest in receiving them as gifts anymore.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2021)

*Guilty...

You dabble in oils or watercolours *


----------



## Tish (Apr 25, 2021)

Guilty

You view housework as a necessary evil.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 25, 2021)

Guilty.  I do it but it's not my first choice of activity. 

You don't mind washing dishes.


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 25, 2021)

Not guilty - that's why I have a dishwasher, although fine china, silverware and crystal glasses get washed by hand when we use them

You have a closet full of shoes


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 26, 2021)

Not guilty

You pick your nose


----------



## StarSong (Apr 26, 2021)

Only when I can't avoid it.  

You tend to procrastinate.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2021)

errrm.... give me a minute to think....   *sometimes*


*You've visited my Home country Scotland *


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 26, 2021)

Guilty - Stayed a few days at the Kirkton Inn in Dalrymple. Visited Burn’s Cottage and Brig o’ Doon

You’ve been to Cinque Terre


----------



## StarSong (Apr 26, 2021)

Not guilty.  Next visit to Italy...  

Most of the items on your bucket list are travel related.


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 26, 2021)

Guilty as h- - -

You would like to travel on the Trans Siberian Railway


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 26, 2021)

Not guilty

You would eat chocolate covered bees.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 26, 2021)

Not guilty!

How about ants?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 26, 2021)

Not guilty.

How about chocolate covered raisins?  (They're more my style!)


----------



## Tish (Apr 26, 2021)

Guilty

You make your own dips.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 26, 2021)

Guilty.  Including my own hummus.

Children have returned or are returning to school in your area.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 27, 2021)

*Guilty.*.they've returned to primary and senior school  but not colleges and universities  ...

*You've been white water rafting *


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 27, 2021)

Not guilty - yet, but I'd like to

You're afraid of heights


----------



## Tish (Apr 27, 2021)

Not Guilty

You are afraid of Sharks when swimming in the ocean


----------



## StarSong (Apr 27, 2021)

Not guilty.  Despite my great love for watching and being near the ocean, I rarely go in any deeper than my knees.  I swim in pools - the water is way calmer.  

When you drink margaritas (or virgin margaritas) you order them in the traditional way - with salt rimming the glass.


----------



## Gemma (Apr 28, 2021)

Not guilty...don't drink any type of margaritas

You make a pitcher of iced tea by using tea bags in cold water and letting them sit overnight in the refrigerator.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 28, 2021)

*Not Guilty

You have more than 5 things on your dressing table *


----------



## Tish (Apr 28, 2021)

Guilty

Your wardrobe is colour coordinated.


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 28, 2021)

Guilty - ours are to make things easier for my girlfriend

Like me you would like to visit the temples of Luxor in Egypt


----------



## Millyd (Apr 29, 2021)

False , no desire to travel oversees at any time 

You have a raised garden flower / vegetable bed to save digging / bending


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2021)

*Guilty*..but I want one..

*You place soap bars in your clothing drawers to make them smell nice*


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 29, 2021)

Not guilty - don’t soap bars smell nice anyway without putting them in clothing drawers? 

Like me you eat fish at least twice a week


----------



## StarSong (Apr 29, 2021)

Not guilty.  Don't eat fish, meat or dairy.  By far, meat was the easiest of the three to ditch. 

The scent of most laundry products irritate your sinuses and cause you to sneeze.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2021)

*Not Guilty

You've been to a Hoedown party or Barn dance *


----------



## StarSong (Apr 29, 2021)

Guilty.  A couple of barn dance weddings - very fun, actually! 

You have been invited to at least one wedding that's set to take place later this year.


----------



## Tish (Apr 29, 2021)

Guilty

You attended an online wedding


----------



## Millyd (Apr 29, 2021)

Not guilty 

You have a flu shot each winter ( our are due now )


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2021)

*Not Guilty

When you're waiting for the kettle to boil or the Microwave to ping... you do some dancing or exercises.. *


----------



## Gemma (Apr 29, 2021)

Not Guilty

You use butter instead of margarine.


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 29, 2021)

Guilty - margarine doesn’t get past our front door

You like camping in the forest


----------



## Gemma (Apr 30, 2021)

Guilty

You have plans for the 4th of July holiday.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 30, 2021)

Not guilty - will figure something out a couple of weeks before.  

You rarely travel(ed) over long holiday weekends because of traffic and crowds.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 30, 2021)

*True.*..although not travelled for the last 14 months anyway... 

*When ordering take-away food for delivery your prefer Chinese..*


----------



## Tish (Apr 30, 2021)

Guilty

You exercise daily


----------



## StarSong (Apr 30, 2021)

Guilty

You put on a little bit of make-up every day.


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 30, 2021)

*Not guilty, unless I'm going out.

You have a soup tureen.*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 30, 2021)

*Not Guilty

You're taller than you partner*


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 30, 2021)

Not guilty - much shorter 

You are a cat person


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 30, 2021)

not guilty althout I do like them I have a dog now

you like butterflys


----------



## Gemma (May 1, 2021)

Guilty

You slept in this morning.


----------



## StarSong (May 1, 2021)

Definitely not guilty.

You wish your body would let you sleep late.


----------



## Tish (May 1, 2021)

Guilty

You miss going swimming.


----------



## Millyd (May 1, 2021)

Not guilty

You still wear a mask when you attended a doctors / hospital appointment


----------



## Pink Biz (May 1, 2021)

*Guilty

You have baked a cake with more than 3 layers.*


----------



## Millyd (May 1, 2021)

Guilty ,I’ve made quite a few decorated wedding cakes 

You prefer fruit cake to sponge cake


----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2021)

*Not Guilty

You love lamingtons  ? *


----------



## StarSong (May 2, 2021)

Not guilty.  Had to look them up - never heard of lamingtons before and am pretty sure I've never had any.

You prefer buttercream frosting to whipped cream.


----------



## Zone (May 2, 2021)

Not guilty 

You prefer sweet drinks to plain water


----------



## StarSong (May 2, 2021)

Not guilty - I don't like sweet drinks. 

You drink a lot of iced tea.


----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2021)

*Not Guilty* ( I have lamingtons in my cupboard right now, but I prefer just  raspberry jam and coconut ) 

*You make pancakes from scratch*


----------



## Tish (May 2, 2021)

Guilty
You like french toast.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 2, 2021)

Guilty

You like to ride horses on the beach


----------



## Millyd (May 3, 2021)

Not guilty 

You always remember to put the wheelie bin out (Rubbish bin)


----------



## hollydolly (May 3, 2021)

Also wheelie bin to us......and* Guilty, I always remember 

You always eat breakfast *


----------



## Zone (May 3, 2021)

Guilty
I don’t skip my meals, breakfast, lunch and dinner as I have high metabolism. 

You prefer savory food to sweet food.


----------



## StarSong (May 3, 2021)

Guilty, but I like both.   

You haven't ridden a two-wheel bicycle in at least ten years.


----------



## hollydolly (May 3, 2021)

*Guilty

You would like to have a bike for the exercise...*


----------



## StarSong (May 3, 2021)

Not guilty - don't know if I have the balance skills after so many years.  

Have you found some things that your brain remembers well, your muscle memory turns out to be less sharp.


----------



## hollydolly (May 3, 2021)

*Yes..*.climbing trees...or _anything_ really..

*Do you go out for coffee more than once a week....*


----------



## Tish (May 3, 2021)

No

Do you enjoy writing?


----------



## Zone (May 4, 2021)

Guilty

You are a deep sleeper.


----------



## maybenot (May 4, 2021)

No 

You'd rather skip breakfast than skip dessert


----------



## Gemma (May 4, 2021)

Not guilty

You shampoo your hair everyday.


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2021)

*Not guilty...

You often have French toast for breakfast *


----------



## maybenot (May 4, 2021)

No ... I've never, ever had French toast

You bite your fingernails


----------



## StarSong (May 4, 2021)

Not guilty

You could use a pedicure.


----------



## Pink Biz (May 4, 2021)

*Guilty

You need complete darkness to sleep.*


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2021)

*Guilty

...and silence..do you?*


----------



## StarSong (May 4, 2021)

Not necessarily.  I struggle to stay asleep despite total darkness and silence.

You used to be able to sleep so much more soundly than you can now.


----------



## Gemma (May 4, 2021)

Not guilty...when the light goes out, I'm totally in the  zone.

You get up in the middle of the night to pee.


----------



## Tish (May 4, 2021)

Not Guilty

You sometimes fall asleep in front of the T.V.


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2021)

*Guilty,* which is why I can never watch more than an hour at a time...

*Your favourite film of all time was a Box office Smash *


----------



## Millyd (May 4, 2021)

Not guilty

Your favourite watch for keeping check on your health / welfare is apple


----------



## maybenot (May 4, 2021)

Not guilty ... I use a kitchen timer, I do 300 steps in two and a half minutes ( and I don't own any watch)

You use your car for small trips rather than walk


----------



## StarSong (May 5, 2021)

Not guilty.  I rarely take small trips.   

You can saddle a horse properly.


----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2021)

*Not Guilty...

You've eaten cake today *


----------



## StarSong (May 5, 2021)

Not guilty, but it's only just past 6 in the morning and I _am _meeting some GFs for lunch, so the day looks promising for cake. 

At some point you've used the services of a professional dog sitter.


----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2021)

*Yes Guilty * my daughter.. ( ha ! ) 

*Do you have family members who have birthdays all in the same month *


----------



## Tish (May 5, 2021)

Not guilty

Do you start Christmas shopping early?


----------



## StarSong (May 5, 2021)

Not guilty unless I happen to come across something that strikes me as perfect for someone. 

When you do buy Christmas or birthday gifts early, do you often times forget that you did so, buy them something else, and then come across it a couple of months after the event?


----------



## Millyd (May 6, 2021)

Not guilty 

You will do a online search for a recipe you seen on a cooking  show


----------



## hollydolly (May 6, 2021)

*Guilty

You eat more meals made by you  from scratch than ready made *


----------



## StarSong (May 6, 2021)

Guilty.  I eat very few ready-made meals.  

When you find a ready-made food you really like, you often look up copycat recipes on the internet.  Using that info you make a healthier version from scratch.


----------



## Tish (May 6, 2021)

No, but thank you for the idea.

You prefer potted flowers to cut flowers.


----------



## Zone (May 6, 2021)

Guilty 

You set aside time to exercise every day.


----------



## StarSong (May 7, 2021)

Not guilty.  I have a an iron-clad routine of specific exercises that I perform while managing other daily tasks.  Exercise for exercise sake bores me to tears and I soon find excuses to avoid it.

You don't mind most grocery store produce versus home or local farm grown, but tomatoes are a notable exception.


----------



## hollydolly (May 7, 2021)

*False..

You prefer dark chocolate to any other *


----------



## StarSong (May 7, 2021)

True

As a child you loved chocolate and strawberry flavored milks.


----------



## hollydolly (May 7, 2021)

*False.*.never was given them as a child...

You prefer thick milk shakes which give you a hernia trying to suck it through a straw...


----------



## Tish (May 7, 2021)

Not Guilty

Scubadiving or snorkel diving?


----------



## StarSong (May 8, 2021)

Snorkel, but TBH I've never tried scuba. 

You get routine blood tests done at least annually.


----------



## Tish (May 8, 2021)

Not Guilty

You paint/ draw/Sculpt


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2021)

*Not guilty*..I have had an art Bypass....

*You're an avid theatre goer...*


----------



## StarSong (May 9, 2021)

Not guilty 

You type and use ten-key calculators by touch.


----------



## SetWave (May 9, 2021)

Guilty and it's a skill I learned as a teenager.

You care about proper spelling or grammar.


----------



## StarSong (May 9, 2021)

Guilty

Most of your grammar mistakes in emails, posts or letters come from slopping edits and re-edits.


----------



## Tish (May 9, 2021)

Not guilty

You always have resh eggs.


----------



## Millyd (May 9, 2021)

Guilty ..buy direct from a farmer 

You sometimes have boiled or poached eggs for an evening meal


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2021)

*Guilty.. 

You like Duck eggs.*


----------



## StarSong (May 10, 2021)

Not guilty - don't recall ever having them.  

You almost never use capers although you have them in your fridge or pantry.


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2021)

Duck eggs are delicious.....larger and a little more gamey tasting than hens eggs..

*Not guilty ,* we don't like capers, so I never buy them

*You've lived next door to the same neighbours for more than a decade*


----------



## StarSong (May 10, 2021)

True.  

You get along just fine with all of your neighbors.


----------



## Pink Biz (May 10, 2021)

*Guilty

Your mail arrives in the afternoon.*


----------



## StarSong (May 10, 2021)

Guilty

You get far more junk mail than important mail these days.


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2021)

*Not Guilty

You have more than 6 different types of  payment cards in your wallet *


----------



## Gemma (May 10, 2021)

Not Guilty

You rarely use credit cards, often pay with cash.


----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2021)

guilty

you wash and wax your car/truck/bike once a month


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2021)

*Guilty.*..but not this last 12 months because all the car washes were closed...

*Your father was a manual worker *


----------



## StarSong (May 10, 2021)

Not guilty

Your mother was a stay-at-home mom.


----------



## Tish (May 10, 2021)

Guilty

You wear glasses/contact lenses.


----------



## Millyd (May 10, 2021)

Sort of Not Guilty ….but guilty for reading small print 

You have cataracts


----------



## Gemma (May 10, 2021)

Not guilty

You know what your BP reading is.


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2021)

*Guilty.*.at least when they took my BP a couple of weeks ago at the hospital ..

*You shoot at targets on the range *


----------



## Pink Biz (May 11, 2021)

*Not guilty

Have you any antique quilts?*


----------



## StarSong (May 11, 2021)

Not guilty

You've shot skeet


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2021)

*Guilty* ( we call it Clay Pigeon here )....

*You use a block file/buffer  on your nails rather than an emery board  *


----------



## Tish (May 11, 2021)

Guilty

You can tell the time on a sundial


----------



## StarSong (May 11, 2021)

Not guilty.  I never learned how but it would be cool to know.

You've been part of a championship team.


----------



## hollydolly (May 12, 2021)

*Not Guilty

You were a majorette *


----------



## Tish (May 12, 2021)

Not Guilty

You know how to ballroom dance.


----------



## StarSong (May 12, 2021)

Not guilty anymore.   Used to be able to but got out of practice. 

You remember being a child at weddings and large parties, and being thrilled to dance with your father,  uncles or grandfather.


----------



## hollydolly (May 13, 2021)

*Not Guilty...

You love parties...*


----------



## StarSong (May 13, 2021)

Guilty, guilty, guilty!  Sooo guilty.  

You love to throw parties even more than you love to attend them.


----------



## Pink Biz (May 13, 2021)

*Not guilty! Hate both. I like small get-togethers with people I know very well.

You love the scent of peonys.*


----------



## hollydolly (May 13, 2021)

*Guilty

You change your bath towels after every shower....*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 13, 2021)

*Not guilty

You have no will.*


----------



## Millyd (May 13, 2021)

Not guilty .,I have a will 

You like attending football games and dressing up in your teams colour


----------



## Tish (May 13, 2021)

Guilty (Go the Melbourne Storm! and he Hawthorn Hawks)

You have a hard time understanding the rules of Gridiron.


----------



## Millyd (May 13, 2021)

Nah …go the Richmond tigers …  

True ….don't watch it 

you like watching fashion shows at local  ( annual ) show in your area


----------



## hollydolly (May 13, 2021)

*Not Guilty

You love to visit notable houses and castles...*


----------



## Millyd (May 13, 2021)

Not guilty 


You have / had a relative who was completely blind


----------



## StarSong (May 14, 2021)

True.  Late in her life, poorly controlled diabetes stole her sight.  

Diabetes has caused more serious health problems in your family and friends than any other cause.


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2021)

*False*..we have not had anyone in our family with Diabetes ( touch wood)

*You lost a parent at a young age *


----------



## StarSong (May 14, 2021)

False - both lived into their 90s.  

You have siblings in their 70s or older.


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2021)

*Guilty.*.I have one sibling in their 70's...

*You have more than 4 siblings...*


----------



## Millyd (May 14, 2021)

False ..one older sibling

You like the boxy modern style homes


----------



## Tish (May 14, 2021)

False

You have driven an electronic car.


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2021)

*False.*..but I've driven an electronic milk cart does that count ? 

*You were younger than 21 when you had your first child *


----------



## Millyd (May 14, 2021)

N/A no children 

You’ve had a live in house sitter to take care of your pets while you’ve been away


----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2021)

*False..

You use coupons in the supermarket *


----------



## StarSong (May 15, 2021)

False, but I did when my children were young.  

You have a valid passport.


----------



## Tish (May 15, 2021)

True

You like camping


----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2021)

*False

You wear pearls*


----------



## Millyd (May 15, 2021)

False 

You’d purchase / lease a driverless car when they are available


----------



## StarSong (May 15, 2021)

Depends on how well proven they are.  I never thought I'd own or do a lot of things that are second nature to me no.  

You've learned to "never say never" to new technology.


----------



## Millyd (May 15, 2021)

True .
The technology of my combined apple 12 phone and watch is so good,  I like  the Heath features / alerts available, as well as reading emails/ messages on my watch  without getting my phone out of my handbag  

You prefer a soft mattress to a firm one


----------



## Ruthanne (May 15, 2021)

False--I like one pretty firm but not like a board

You like cheese


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2021)

*Guilty


You prefer blue cheese...*


----------



## StarSong (May 16, 2021)

I sure was guilty of this sometimes, depending on what else I was eating.  

You remember when Roquefort/blue cheese dressings were all the rage.  (1970s in the US, I think.)


----------



## Tish (May 16, 2021)

Not Guilty

You prefer to make your own dressing.


----------



## Millyd (May 16, 2021)

Guilty . ….Lemon juice / olive oil with seasonings for me. 

You have a lemon tree in your garden


----------



## Ruthanne (May 16, 2021)

Not guilty--don't have a garden.

You eat french fried mushrooms.


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2021)

*Not Guilty ...I have no idea what French fried mushrooms are.*..

*You use vouchers to get discounts off travel *


----------



## Ruthanne (May 17, 2021)

Not guilty--I don't travel, btw french fried mushrooms are mushrooms deep fried and sometimes stuffed too.

You like to take walks in the park.


----------



## Gemma (May 17, 2021)

False...prefer walking/hiking in the back woods

You sometimes wear your hair in a bun.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 17, 2021)

False

You like to go grocery shopping.


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2021)

*False.*..I hate it...

*You've visited the Carolinas  *


----------



## StarSong (May 17, 2021)

True, but only if you mean North and South Carolina (which seems unlikely but search engines don't steer me toward anywhere else).  

You have a busy morning but are hoping for a relaxed afternoon.


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2021)

*Guilty.*.. I had no choice but to stay in and relax, we had massive thunderstorms here..., and forecast again for tomorrow

*You fear thunderstorms and lightening *


----------



## StarSong (May 17, 2021)

Not guilty.  I think they're very exciting.  Then again, we don't get T & L but a couple of times a year and even those are rarely huge storms.

High winds are the most destructive weather your area typically experiences.


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2021)

*Not Guilty.*.....and I'm very pleased about that because I hate the wind 

*You have enough medicines in your cabinets to stock a small pharmacy *


----------



## Tish (May 17, 2021)

Not Guilty ( touch wood)

You have been thinking about repainting your house.


----------



## StarSong (May 18, 2021)

True - the interior.  Exterior was done a couple of years ago.  Will hire painters.  

When you paint your home interior you often also change out or spruce up the flooring.


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2021)

*Not guilty.. mostly...

You've been sued by someone *


----------



## Pink Biz (May 18, 2021)

*Not guilty

You have been a beneficiary of a class-action lawsuit.*


----------



## StarSong (May 18, 2021)

Not guilty. 

You've won a prize in a national sweepstakes. (I won $40 from Reader's Digest about 35 years ago. Got notification and about two weeks later the check arrived. Totally on the up and up.)


----------



## Tish (May 18, 2021)

Not Guilty

You bring your potted plants in during winter.


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2021)

*Guilty( they go in the barn)

You are very hairy...*


----------



## Millyd (May 18, 2021)

Not guilty

you don’t like fresh pineapple


----------



## hollydolly (May 19, 2021)

*Guilty

You're very political *


----------



## StarSong (May 19, 2021)

Guilty about certain issues. 

You'd never heard the name Jolene until Dolly Parton's massive hit song.


----------



## Furryanimal (May 19, 2021)

Not guilty
you always dunk biscuits in your tea?


----------



## StarSong (May 19, 2021)

Never dunk cookies (or biscuits) - haven't since I was a little kid.

You prefer cookies slightly soft.


----------



## hollydolly (May 19, 2021)

*Guilty*

( good question about Jolene..it was the same with Eloise ) 

*You play your music LOUD when driving *


----------



## Tish (May 19, 2021)

Guilty (Then I turn it down when looking for the numbered house LOL)

You wear boots in Winter


----------



## Sassycakes (May 19, 2021)

Guilty


You want to buy a new television ?


----------



## Millyd (May 19, 2021)

False recently bought a new 80 inch Samsung along with a good quality  (Denon) sound bar

You’ve had a recent hearing check


----------



## hollydolly (May 19, 2021)

Millyd said:


> False recently bought a new 80 inch along with a good quality sound bar
> 
> You’ve had a recent hearing check


*false.*.don't need one, I can hear a pin drop in the next room ( true)...

*You inherited a certain trait from one of your parents *


----------



## Pink Biz (May 19, 2021)

*Guilty (lots of them)

You have babysat more than 4 kids at the same time.*


----------



## hollydolly (May 20, 2021)

*True...

You and your siblings don't look alike *


----------



## Tish (May 20, 2021)

Not Guilty

You have photos of your pets on the wall.


----------



## hollydolly (May 20, 2021)

*Guilty

You prefer dogs to cats *


----------



## Pink Biz (May 20, 2021)

*Guilty

You had an imaginary friend as a child.*


----------



## hollydolly (May 21, 2021)

*Not Guilty

You wear headphones to listen your tv late at night *


----------



## StarSong (May 21, 2021)

Not Guilty

Your computer's sound is muted unless you specifically want to hear something.


----------



## hollydolly (May 21, 2021)

*Not guilty.*. unless it's later in the evening when hubs is asleep 

*Your favourite pre 1950's film was ''How Green was my Valley ''?*


----------



## StarSong (May 21, 2021)

Not Guilty, but have heard of it before and since it seems to be one you like I just put it on hold at our local library.  Thanks for the recommendation!  My favorite from the era (released in 1950) is "All About Eve".  

You have no confidence that the cease-fire in Gaza will hold for more than a few days, if that.


----------



## hollydolly (May 21, 2021)

Yes I enjoyed all about Eve, but then I have always been a Bette Davis fan 

*Guilty* ( although my fingers are crossed)

*You carry a photo in your wallet of your partner or family member *


----------



## Tish (May 21, 2021)

Guilty 

You have managed to domesticate a wild bird.


----------



## Millyd (May 21, 2021)

Guilty ..a Galah 

You swim in a river or ocean


----------



## Kadee (May 22, 2021)

Not Guilty  

you went to swimming lessons as a child


----------



## StarSong (May 22, 2021)

Not Guilty, but my children did.  

Your children started swimming lessons as soon as they were out of diapers.


----------



## hollydolly (May 22, 2021)

*Not Guilty.*.. she was 6 when she learned to swim..

*Your children have competed in competitions and won medals *


----------



## Tish (May 22, 2021)

Guilty

You have recently gone out to take some photos.


----------



## hollydolly (May 22, 2021)

*Not Guilty.*. the weather has been rotten..

*You eat fruit when you fancy something sweet *


----------



## Pink Biz (May 22, 2021)

*Guilty, only recently, or yogurt mousse.

You stopped wearing makeup because of the pandemic masking.*


----------



## Sassycakes (May 22, 2021)

Not Guilty

You think you are smarter than your friends


----------



## Pink Biz (May 22, 2021)

*Not guilty

You need a new set of luggage.*


----------



## Gemma (May 22, 2021)

Not guilty

You like to wear red lipstick.


----------



## Pink Biz (May 22, 2021)

*Not guilty

Your town is a tourist attraction.*


----------



## Kadee (May 22, 2021)

Very busy tourists wise

The area  you live in has some sort celebration yearly to honour the original settlers of the area .

Which in my case is miners and their families who came from Cornwall to,work in the copper mines in 1860
We have a huge celebration every two years that lasts 10 days, prior to,COVID our town of 4.000 +would  swell to 20.000+ many ( used to come from OS for the events )
Including celebrity‘s who take part in timed pasty making competitions


----------



## StarSong (May 23, 2021)

Not Guilty

Your washer & dryer are a matched set


----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2021)

*Not guilty.*.. ( I've had my dryer for many more years than the washing machine)...

*You have problems with your hearing...*


----------



## StarSong (May 23, 2021)

Not Guilty, though it's not as sharp as it once was and I need the TV a little louder than when I was younger.

You've been on your roof at least once.


----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2021)

*Guilty at  my  Spanish Casa which is a flat roof .. but not at this house...

You change your sheets more than once a week *


----------



## Tish (May 23, 2021)

Guilty

You own a steamer


----------



## Millyd (May 23, 2021)

Guilty to stove top steamer set (not electric ) 

You vote in local government  (council ) elections


----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2021)

*Guilty*..in fact we just had one 2 weeks ago...

*You own a telescope*


----------



## StarSong (May 24, 2021)

Not guilty

You own a kaleidoscope


----------



## Pink Biz (May 24, 2021)

*Guilty, they are very cool and I stashed a couple of them away years ago.

You love waterfalls and rain forests.*


----------



## Tish (May 24, 2021)

Guilty

You take daily medication.


----------



## hollydolly (May 24, 2021)

*Guilty.. 

Bananas are your favourite fruit *


----------



## Gemma (May 24, 2021)

Not guilty...peaches are my favorite

You like watermelon.


----------



## Kadee (May 24, 2021)

Not guilty 

You have a walk in pantry


----------



## Sassycakes (May 24, 2021)

Not Guilty

You have never been on a plane


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2021)

*Not guilty...

You have loads of pillows and cushions on your bed *


----------



## Gemma (May 25, 2021)

Not guilty

You have room darkening curtains in your bedroom.


----------



## StarSong (May 25, 2021)

Not guilty

You've zip lined through a rain forest.


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2021)

*Not guilty*.. through a rain forest but *guilty* through  an adventure park in Spain.... 

https://www.aventura-amazonia.com/parques-amazonia/marbella-eng


*Same question*


----------



## Ruthanne (May 25, 2021)

Not guilty

You have made carrot cake from scratch.....


----------



## StarSong (May 25, 2021)

Guilty.  Many times.  

You've made cinnamon rolls from scratch.


----------



## Pink Biz (May 25, 2021)

*Not guilty

Your favorite Disney character is Bambi.*


----------



## StarSong (May 25, 2021)

Not guilty.  Ursula from Little Mermaid is my all time fave.  I tend to prefer (maybe identify with??) cartoon villainesses.  

You can't stand the singing in _Snow White._


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2021)

*Not guilty.*.. I've never watched it.

*You had ravioli for dinner tonight *


----------



## Pink Biz (May 25, 2021)

*Not guilty (it's only the afternoon here). But I had a  for lunch!

You like stud earrings on men.*


----------



## Tish (May 25, 2021)

Not Guilty

You have more than two piercings


----------



## StarSong (May 26, 2021)

Not guilty.

You rarely wear earrings despite having pierced ears.


----------



## Pink Biz (May 26, 2021)

*Not guilty, but not as often as I used to.

You are sensitive to noise/sound.*


----------



## hollydolly (May 26, 2021)

*Guilty..absolutely GUILTY *. I have extremely acute hearing, so any ''normal' noise is almost painful to me..

ETA...talking of earrings, I just bought some Gold twist hoops today)

*You prefer to drive than fly where possible...*


----------



## StarSong (May 26, 2021)

True

You've decided that flying is only worthwhile for trips that take at least 8 hours (each way) because of all the time and aggravation of dealing with airports.


----------



## hollydolly (May 26, 2021)

*Not Guilty.*.our Home in Spain is under 3 hours away...but yes I agree I detest the aggravation of  airports..

*You have acrylic or gel nails *


----------



## Pink Biz (May 26, 2021)

*Not guilty

You have fainted.*


----------



## Tish (May 26, 2021)

Guilty 

You change your perfume with the seasons


----------



## Sassycakes (May 26, 2021)

Not Guilty

You have dinner before 6pm


----------



## StarSong (May 27, 2021)

Not guilty because I rarely eat dinner anymore.  Have a snack somewhere between 5:30 - 6:30, but my heartiest meal is breakfast around 9 AM, then a nice lunch at 12:30 or so, followed by a light snack at about 3 and another later on.   

Since retiring, you and your s/o eat as the mood strikes and have developed less formalized eating patterns.


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2021)

*Not Guilty.*. because my o/h still works full time...

He gets home late in the evening, so I cook my own dinner , and  then later I cook his ( he's vegan).. often when he's got a day  off he cooks his own meals , just whenever he's hungry

*You  keep your furniture  drawers all neat & tidy*


----------



## Tish (May 27, 2021)

Guilty

You steam clean your carpets monthly.


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2021)

*Not Guilty

You have more than 15 stairs inside your home *


----------



## StarSong (May 28, 2021)

Not guilty.  Two areas with two steps only.  

You have a fax machine at your house.


----------



## hollydolly (May 28, 2021)

*Not Guilty

All your coffee cups match*


----------



## StarSong (May 28, 2021)

Not guilty.  I have about 20 mugs (not counting Christmas mugs) and they're all different.  



You know someone who had a cup and saucer collection.


----------



## hollydolly (May 28, 2021)

*Not Guilty...

You always track your Amazon delivery *


----------



## StarSong (May 28, 2021)

Guilty

Same question with UPS and FedEx deliveries.  Are you guilty of tracking those, as well?


----------



## hollydolly (May 28, 2021)

Rarely ever get UPS or fed-ex...so , * not guilty

You're having some type of pie for dinner tonight *


----------



## Pink Biz (May 28, 2021)

*Not guilty...neither sweet nor savory 

You expect to see family this weekend.*


----------



## hollydolly (May 28, 2021)

*Not guilty...

You'll be gardening this w/e *


----------



## Tish (May 28, 2021)

Guilty

You will be out and about town today.


----------



## hollydolly (May 28, 2021)

*Not guilty...it's almost 11pm here... 

Same question*


----------



## Gemma (May 28, 2021)

Guilty...had errands to run.

You eat no white bread.


----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2021)

*Not guilty.. although I try to eat just wholemeal, but some types of artisan  white bread is delicious 

You leave all D-I-Y to your S/O*


----------



## Gemma (May 29, 2021)

Not guilty

Same question.


----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2021)

*Guilty.*.not because I'm no capable of doing it, but o/h is a perfectionist and likes to do it his way

*Your children live close to you *


----------



## Gemma (May 29, 2021)

Not guilty

You know someone who suffers from OCD.


----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2021)

*Not Guilty

...what about ADHD ?*


----------



## Gemma (May 29, 2021)

Not Guilty

You like candle lit dinners.


----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2021)

*Not guilty...

You're a romantic...*


----------



## Tish (May 29, 2021)

Guilty

You enjoy working on projects


----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2021)

*Guilty..( but not crafts)

You suffer from s kind disorder like psoriasis *


----------



## Gemma (May 31, 2021)

Not guilty

You are allergic to bee stings.


----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2021)

*Not guilty... 

Did you know that despite the hornet  being the most painful,  between Hornet , Wasp & bee...the bee sting is 50 times more toxic than the hornet...*


----------



## Tish (May 31, 2021)

Not guilty, did not know that.

You use sugar in your beverages.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2021)

*Guilty..in tea & coffee..

The flowers in your garden are in full bloom *


----------



## StarSong (Jun 1, 2021)

Guilty

You rarely drink iced tea.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2021)

*Guilty

You use  lots of kitchen paper every week ...*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 1, 2021)

If you are referring to paper towels the answer is not guilty.  I use less than a roll a month.  Never got into the habit.  

You have at least 30 cloth kitchen towels and use them for all manner of kitchen wipe-ups and chores.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 1, 2021)

Guilty


You have too many pairs of shoes


----------



## StarSong (Jun 1, 2021)

Not guilty.  I'm not really into shoes.  However:

You have way too many pairs of socks because family members give them to you as gifts, even though they should notice that you rarely wear them!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2021)

*Not guilty... ( i have lots of socks but no-one buys me them)

You get irritated easily *


----------



## Tish (Jun 1, 2021)

Not guilty

You read newspapers


----------



## StarSong (Jun 2, 2021)

Yes, online only though.  

You HATE when subscriptions of any kind try to sneak huge price increase past you, making you play the "cancelling my account" card until they give you back the price you'd been paying all along.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2021)

*Not guilty.*.I've never had that happen *because* both of my subscriptions are gifts from family members..

*It annoys you when you've just washed the car and afterwards  it rains only for a few minutes, but  enough to just dirty the car...*


----------



## Tish (Jun 2, 2021)

Guilty

You find the behaviour of your pet amusing.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2021)

*Guilty

You have more than one animal in your home ( humans not included )*


----------



## Gemma (Jun 3, 2021)

True

You have some printed sheets you use on your bed.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 3, 2021)

Not guilty.  The only printed sheets I can find are flannel and, well, Los Angeles and flannel sheet aren't a perfect pairing.  

Although you enjoy them you rarely think to buy cut flowers.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2021)

*Guilty..*I never buy cut flowers, I have enough flowers growing in my garden...

*You enjoy going to a piano bar *


----------



## Gemma (Jun 4, 2021)

Not guilty

You know someone that works at a bar.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 4, 2021)

*Guilty

You prefer spirits to beer...*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 4, 2021)

*Not guilty - I don't drink

You use closed captioning on the telly.*


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 4, 2021)

Guilty-all the time!

You prefer showers to baths.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 4, 2021)

*Guilty.*.

*You have a high Spectacle prescription*


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 4, 2021)

Probably guilty but I'm not sure I know exactly what you mean but my eyesight is pretty poor without glasses.

You like to sit on the porch with a refreshing beverage.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 4, 2021)

*Guilty, if I had a porch!

Your favorite tea is Earl Grey.*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 4, 2021)

Not guilty.  Raspberry Zinger herbal tea is my favorite. 

You often put a slice of fruit or a squeeze of citrus in plain water to jazz it up a little.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 4, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> Probably guilty but I'm not sure I know exactly what you mean but my eyesight is pretty poor without glasses.
> 
> You like to sit on the porch with a refreshing beverage.


When you have your eyes tested by an optician you're given a 'number' depending on how bad your eyesight is..  starts at around 1+ or minus..  which is pretty mild, and means you can probably buy specs from the dollar store..


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 4, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Not guilty.  Raspberry Zinger herbal tea is my favorite.
> 
> You often put a slice of fruit or a squeeze of citrus in plain water to jazz it up a little.


*Not guilty..I can't tolerate acids..

You have driven a golf cart 
*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 4, 2021)

Guilty - and they're fun, too, but not as much fun as:

You've driven a go-kart.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 4, 2021)

Not guilty

You've driven a stick shift


----------



## StarSong (Jun 4, 2021)

Guilty - love driving sticks but they're increasingly rare birds...

You sometimes have difficulty bringing to mind the names for certain things despite being sure that you know them.  When you remember, you do this...


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 4, 2021)

*Guilty for forgetting, not guilty for the forehead gesture!

Ideally, you need 7 or 8 hours of sleep per night.*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 4, 2021)

Guilty that 7-8 hours of sleep would be ideal.  Not guilty of getting them.

You were very sad when Cat Stevens gave up his music career back in 1979, and even though he resumed in '06 that ship had pretty much sailed for you.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 4, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> When you have your eyes tested by an optician you're given a 'number' depending on how bad your eyesight is..  starts at around 1+ or minus..  which is pretty mild, and means you can probably buy specs from the dollar store..


When I've gotten my eyes tested they have given me a prescription but I could never figure it out--a bunch of numbers--so I give it to the optician to fill.  I couldn't buy specs from the dollar store--my prescription is complex--I believe I have trifocals plus astigmatism.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 4, 2021)

(50% of cars here are manual.. automatics are starting to get more popular.. 3 years ago it would have been 90% manual...)

Ruthanne.. yes that's the numbers.. I know what they all mean... but if you don't then your optician works it out for you to prescribe the proper lenses.. ( my husband has astigmatism too despite having an extremely low prescription 1.5..)...


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 4, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Guilty that 7-8 hours of sleep would be ideal.  Not guilty of getting them.
> 
> You were very sad when Cat Stevens gave up his music career back in 1979, and even though he resumed in '06 that ship had pretty much sailed for you.


*Guilty... still listen to him even now on youtube, and recent releases he's made..

You enjoy Opera...
*


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 4, 2021)

Not guilty---can't stand it!

You like cats.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 4, 2021)

*Not guilty...

You've ridden on a bus in the last year *


----------



## Tish (Jun 4, 2021)

Guilty

You have had your car tires replaced in the last year.


----------



## Gemma (Jun 4, 2021)

Guilty

You have bucket seats in your vehicle.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 5, 2021)

Guilty

Your vehicle gets excellent gas mileage.


----------



## Tish (Jun 5, 2021)

Guilty

You make your own Pizza


----------



## Kadee (Jun 5, 2021)

Not guilty … I’d prob eat one pizza a year


You have tried making milk kefir in preference to buying ( Probiotic drink) 

I make and have a small amount daily


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 6, 2021)

*Not guilty

You prefer toddlers over infants.*


----------



## Millyd (Jun 6, 2021)

Neither …not having any kids I’m not the type to like small children

You will leave a shop / supermarket if there is loud screaming children in the shop


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2021)

*Absolutely guilty.. I cannot stand it....

You  think a cat crying sounds the same as a baby *


----------



## Tish (Jun 6, 2021)

No, but can be just as annoying.

You watch fashion shows.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 7, 2021)

*Not Guilty... ( I'm a fashion piece myself  )


if you could choose an age to remain at you would choose 30...*


----------



## Gemma (Jun 7, 2021)

Not guilty

You have a mortgage that will be paid off soon.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 7, 2021)

*Not guilty.*. no mortgage..

*You have deep  drawers in your kitchen instead of cupboards...*


----------



## Tish (Jun 7, 2021)

Not Guilty

You like Apple Cider


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 7, 2021)

*Guilty

You shower right before bedtime.*


----------



## Kadee (Jun 7, 2021)

Not guilty . usually mornings, depends on what I’ve been doing and the weather 

You prefer a hand held shower head instead of a fixed one


----------



## StarSong (Jun 8, 2021)

Not guilty.  

It sometimes takes you a while to figure out hotel showers.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2021)

*Guilty

You often find scratches and bruises on yourself with no recollection of how they got there *


----------



## Tish (Jun 8, 2021)

Guilty

You often find yourself humming a tune.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2021)

*Guilty.*..but why oh why does it have to be when I'm in the supermarket aisle ? 


*You're an early riser *


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 8, 2021)

*Guilty...my sleep patterns are a real mess. As a result, my eating patterns are too!

Your car has heated and lumbar-type seats.*


----------



## Tish (Jun 9, 2021)

Not Guilty

You prefer being too cold to being too hot.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2021)

*Guilty* ( yesterday despite using high SPF I got badly sunburnt).. 

*You have remote control lighting *


----------



## StarSong (Jun 10, 2021)

Not guilty.  

You prefer controls directly on electrical/electronic devices and wall switches rather than remote controls.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2021)

*False.. ( I have all remote control lighting)

Your livingroom window/s takes up the whole of one wall *


----------



## StarSong (Jun 10, 2021)

False.  My living room doesn't actually have any windows but is well lit by the entry way's glass-doored atrium and windows in adjacent rooms.   

Many living rooms in your area are interior rooms.


----------



## Tish (Jun 10, 2021)

Not Guilty

Some of your kitchen appliances need updating


----------



## Gemma (Jun 10, 2021)

Not guilty

You like the look of stainless steel appliances.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 10, 2021)

Guilty==I have a stainless steel coffemaker and wish my stove and fridge matched

You like musicals.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2021)

*Guilty..I love them

You got to the cinema or theatre often *


----------



## StarSong (Jun 11, 2021)

Not guilty. 

You don't understand why it's considered rude to end text messages with periods.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2021)

*Guilty ( I don't understand,* never even knew it was supposed to be rude. Is this a new snowflake thing) ?

*You talk in txt spk when whatsapping or texting *


----------



## StarSong (Jun 11, 2021)

Generally not guilty but use _some _abbreviations.  Obvs

In your area, signs that indicate a street has no second outlet, say "Dead End."  (In L.A. they're usually termed "Not a through street" - very odd to me.)


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2021)

Not guilty... they don't say anything they just have this sign....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






You have lots of one way roads near where you live


----------



## Tish (Jun 11, 2021)

Guilty

You enjoy fresh salads.


----------



## Kadee (Jun 11, 2021)

Guilty 

You like tofu . or other soy products


----------



## StarSong (Jun 12, 2021)

Guilty.  Oddly, I like Tofu but dislike edamame.   

Through the magic of the internet, you've learned to cook many foods that weren't part of your repertoire.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Guilty.  Oddly, I like Tofu but dislike edamame.
> 
> Through the magic of the internet, you've learned to cook many foods that weren't part of your repertoire.


Not guilty...

I just bought a treadmill..do you have exercise equipment in your home


----------



## StarSong (Jun 12, 2021)

Not guilty.  I have bought at least three treadmills and two exercise bikes over the years but my enthusiasm waned considerably within six months of each purchase.  Each time I gave up the ghost and gave them away after a year or more of feeling guilty and maneuvering around them. 
It took a long time for me to accept who I am - and more importantly who I am not - when it comes to exercise. No personal trainer, gym or gym equipment for this woman anymore.

p.s.  I admire those who work out with formal exercise... I'm just not disciplined enough.

You stay in pretty good shape using diet and informal exercise, i.e., getting out of your chair and moving around.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2021)

Guilty... I'm always on the move, but I've slowed down in this last 15 month of lockdown 

You cut the ends of tubes to get to the last portion of cream  or toothpaste eg


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 12, 2021)

*Guilty! (sometimes)

You wear/have worn false eyelashes*


----------



## Tish (Jun 12, 2021)

Not Guilty

You have worn false nails


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2021)

Guilty ...way in the past ..

You have false teeth..


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 12, 2021)

*Not guilty

Your dentist is a female.*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 13, 2021)

Not guilty.. ( Ben)

You religiously go to the dentist every 6 months


----------



## StarSong (Jun 13, 2021)

Guilty

You don't necessarily go to the doctor for a checkup every year, but do get annual blood tests.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 13, 2021)

Not guilty... ( don't get blood test every year) 

You or someone close to you has  had a melanoma


----------



## Tish (Jun 13, 2021)

Guilty

You steam your Vegetables.


----------



## Kadee (Jun 13, 2021)

Guilty 

You like broad beans 
I don’t


----------



## Tish (Jun 14, 2021)

Not Guilty

You walk your dog/ cat/pig whatever daily.


----------



## Gemma (Jun 14, 2021)

Not guilty, but I walk myself daily.

You have a cookie jar that is filled with something other than cookies.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2021)

*Not Guilty..

You wash your own windows*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 15, 2021)

*Guilty (inside only, outside is impossible)

You have lace curtains.*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2021)

*Guilty in one room only 

You've had or are expecting a delivery today...*


----------



## Tish (Jun 15, 2021)

Not Guilty

You enjoy going to markets


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2021)

*Guilty..love 'em...

You watch some reality tv shows...*


----------



## Tish (Jun 16, 2021)

Guilty ( Love watching Survivor)

You have some Bohemian-style clothing.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2021)

*Guilty...

You prefer a bracelet watch to a leather strap...*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 17, 2021)

Guilty

You've mostly gotten out of the habit of wearing a watch after so many months of mostly staying home.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2021)

*Not guilty.*.I always wear a watch when I leave the house.. I don't understand people carrying a phone so they can tell the time..it leaves you with only one hand free... I leave my phone in my pocket and wear a watch 

*You are superstitious*


----------



## Tish (Jun 17, 2021)

Not Guilty

You have bought someone a charm bracelet


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 18, 2021)

Not Guilty

You have played baseball


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2021)

*Not guilty... ( but I've played rounders at school which is similar)...


You have a problem with your back...*


----------



## Gemma (Jun 18, 2021)

Not guilty

You have a walk-in shower.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 18, 2021)

Guilty.  

You detest showering in a bathtub.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2021)

*Guilty

You have more than 2 vases of flowers ( fake or real)  in the room you're in right now...*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 18, 2021)

False.  However I do have more than two beautiful empty vases on display in this room.  

You pronounce the word vase so that it rhymes with phrase.


----------



## Tish (Jun 18, 2021)

Not Guilty

You always listen for new outbreaks in your community


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2021)

Not sure what you mean.. but if you mean outbreaks of C-19..*Guilty... 

You've had both jabs *


----------



## Gemma (Jun 18, 2021)

Guilty

You will get a booster shot if it's needed.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 18, 2021)

Guilty

You rather take a bath than a shower


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2021)

*Not Guilty

You celebrate St Patricks' day *


----------



## StarSong (Jun 19, 2021)

Not guilty, though I wear some green (to my astonishment, via DNA testing I learned just a few years ago that I'm 25% Irish, but that's another story for another thread).  

Speaking of which, you've had some sort of DNA testing done.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2021)

*Not Guilty

You wear white trainers ( sneakers)*


----------



## Granny B. (Jun 19, 2021)

Guilty

You prefer comfort over fashion


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 19, 2021)

*Guilty

You like pajamas more than sleepshirts/nighties*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2021)

*Guilty.*.but I don't wear either...

*You sneak a go on a swing if you see one in an otherwise empty park...*


----------



## Tish (Jun 19, 2021)

Guilty

You overheat easily


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2021)

*Guilty...VERY guilty.*....I hate it...I do everything I can to try and cool down...

*You wear designer spec frames...*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 19, 2021)

*Not guilty

In cold bevvies, you prefer chipped ice over ice cubes.*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2021)

*Guilty...

Did you know that you can buy re-usable 'ice-cubes''*


----------



## Gemma (Jun 20, 2021)

Guilty

You carry a small cooler in your vehicle during the summer to use when shopping for perishable food.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 20, 2021)

*Guilty... we have 2...

You shop for groceries more than once a fortnight... ( 2 weeks)*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 20, 2021)

Guilty.  At least once a week to replenish produce.  

When you go to prepare something and discover you're out of a necessary ingredient, your o/h gladly does a quick store run to pick it up. (Happened to me yesterday - couldn't believe I was out of almonds for the biscotti...)


----------



## Tish (Jun 20, 2021)

Not guilty,(Don't have an O/H)

You have a step counter app on your phone.


----------



## Kadee (Jun 20, 2021)

Guilty 

Your meals are prepared from scratch using fresh products


----------



## Tish (Jun 21, 2021)

Guilty

You have at least one furbaby.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2021)

*Not Guilty*... but I have 3 Grandfurkids.. ( down from 7 in the last 3 years) 

*You suffer from heartburn *


----------



## StarSong (Jun 22, 2021)

Not guilty - am fortunate to have almost no upper GI issues.  

You have no food allergies that you know of.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2021)

*False..I'm allergic to kiwi fruit... 

Sunset is at 9.25 pm here ...yours is later...*


----------



## Tish (Jun 22, 2021)

Not guilty... Ours is about 6.30 pm

You are an early riser.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2021)

*False*..I'm a night owl and a late riser...

*You use hand cream after  every time you wash your hands *


----------



## StarSong (Jun 23, 2021)

False.  I never use hand cream.

You using hand sanitizer and can't wait to wash your hands after using it.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 23, 2021)

*True

You have more than 6 pairs of trainers ( sneakers)... or whatever you call them where you live... *


----------



## StarSong (Jun 23, 2021)

False

You have at least 6 pairs of flip flops, dressy and casual


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 23, 2021)

*False...

you have more than 3 numbers in your house address...*


----------



## Gemma (Jun 23, 2021)

True

You like listening to violin music.


----------



## Tish (Jun 23, 2021)

Guilty

You have music in the background most days.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 23, 2021)

True and as I post, too!

You eat crackers out of the box.


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jun 23, 2021)

True

You love washing dishes without using a dishwasher.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 24, 2021)

*False....

Your favourite nuts are walnuts..*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 24, 2021)

Not Guilty.  Almonds

By its number, you know whether an address in your area is on the north or south side of the street (or east or west).


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 24, 2021)

*Guilty...

You've lived in at least 10 different properties in your lifetime *


----------



## Tish (Jun 24, 2021)

Guilty

You live on a quiet street


----------



## Kadee (Jun 24, 2021)

Guilty 

You are the only person  ( family ) who’s lived in your home since it was new


----------



## StarSong (Jun 25, 2021)

Not guilty. 

You've done extensive remodeling on your home.


----------



## Tish (Jun 25, 2021)

Not Guilty

You love your house


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2021)

*Not guilty...

You carry your phone with you almost everywhere *


----------



## Gemma (Jun 25, 2021)

Not guilty

You watch TV in bed.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 25, 2021)

Not Guilty

You eat out alot


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 26, 2021)

Not Guilty

You have a secret bank account.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 26, 2021)

Not guilty

You turn off your cell phone's location function unless you need it for something specific like GPS.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 26, 2021)

*Guilty

Same question *


----------



## Tish (Jun 26, 2021)

Guilty

You turn off your phone data while in the house.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 27, 2021)

*Not Guilty

You enjoy sailing*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 27, 2021)

Not guilty.  I enjoy sailing for about an hour, then I'm ready to get out of the sun. 

You get motion sick on most boats.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 27, 2021)

*Not Guilty.. and also I have a boat with a roof...

Your first car was a used car bought by your father *


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 27, 2021)

Guilty ..1955 Ford

Your mother loves/loved your mate


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 27, 2021)

*Not guilty.*.she died long before I met my S/O 

Your intention was always to have lots of kids...


----------



## Tish (Jun 27, 2021)

Not Guilty, 3 was enough for me.

You follow your favorite football team with zeal


----------



## StarSong (Jun 28, 2021)

Not guilty since all the information about CTE has been uncovered.  I can't bear to watch these young men destroying their brains.  

You have no interest in boxing, kickboxing, WWE, or any other fighting sports.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2021)

*True..( altho' my Daughter used to be a kickboxer as well as a martial artist )

You've been ringside at some sport....*


----------



## Tish (Jun 28, 2021)

Guilty

You still have your balance


----------



## StarSong (Jun 29, 2021)

Guilty-ish, but it's not as good as it was in my younger years.  

Do you find yourself always at least knowing the exact date within a couple of days, but often not tracking the precise date when you have no need to do so?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 29, 2021)

*Guilty..

Does your memory concern you ?*


----------



## Tish (Jun 29, 2021)

Not Guilty (Touch wood)

You have played Golf before.


----------



## Gemma (Jun 29, 2021)

Not guilty

You have a golf course nearby.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2021)

*Guilty...

You would live with one or more of your adult children if you got old and alone..*


----------



## Gemma (Jun 30, 2021)

Absolutely, not guilty!

You have a good rapport with your neighbor.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 30, 2021)

Guilty. I have good relationships with all of my neighbors, but we are not close friends.  That's my preference - and probably theirs.  

Doubling back for a moment - @hollydolly's question about living with adult children is thought-provoking. I just started a thread on it. 
https://www.seniorforums.com/thread...dult-children-if-you-got-old-and-alone.61495/

When your garden is producing you share some of the bounty with your neighbors.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2021)

*Guilty..but that was in the past, we haven't grown anything edible  now for a few years 

Did you ever master the pommel horse in gym at school*


----------



## Tish (Jun 30, 2021)

Not Guilty

You played in a team sport


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2021)

*Guilty..*... Netball  , Track & field.. and hockey... 

*You're good at mathematics and sciences *


----------



## StarSong (Jul 1, 2021)

Guilty

You never mastered memorizing exact historical dates of what happened when.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2021)

*Not Guilty..it was one of my better achievements in History... 

You could answer questions on the first book of the bible and get them all right ....*


----------



## StarSong (Jul 1, 2021)

Not guilty.  I would get some right, but am not extremely proficient on any book of the Bible.  

Sometimes you just can't believe how old you've become.


----------



## Tish (Jul 1, 2021)

Guilty

You hate clutter


----------



## Kadee (Jul 1, 2021)

Guilty …. in fact I’ve had another declutter this morning  filling a big bag with unused sewing items like sewing threads  as well as a good quality toaster other electrical stuff and perfectly good Tupperware that’s to big for our needs now days

You have found op shops are very fussy about what they accept now days.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 2, 2021)

Had to look up "op shops" and learned they're thrift stores.  
Not guilty so far, but my nearest thrift store is Salvation Army and they don't go through donations on the spot, they just take the boxes out of my trunk.  Furniture and large items would likely be a different story altogether.  Speaking of which:

Your trash company picks up furniture, mattresses and other large items. (We have to advise them a few days in advance of what will be set at the curb for them, but there's no extra charge for this service.)


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2021)

*Guilty.*. they do but they charge £30... so we just take large items to the recycle centre, or sell or donate it 


*In the room you're in, there are more than 3 pieces of furniture used for storage *


----------



## Tish (Jul 2, 2021)

Not Guilty

You have a drink with your meals.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2021)

*Guilty

You almost always go to bed before 10pm *


----------



## Gemma (Jul 2, 2021)

Not guilty...go to bed between 1 & 2AM

You wake up between 6-7AM


----------



## Tish (Jul 3, 2021)

Not guilty, I wake up around 5.00 -5.30.

You cannot reread a book


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 4, 2021)

Not guilty.  Durng summer break back in the olden days, before my town had a library, and I couldn't get there anyway, too far to ride a bike to when they finally opened a library.   I reread several books that were on a shelf in the dark hallway.  I didnt read them in the hallway, lol.  Gone With the Wind, and whatever else was on the shelf.

You break fashion/decorating rules/guidelines just because.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2021)

*True...

You always wear jewellery*


----------



## Tish (Jul 4, 2021)

Guilty

You use a shower gel rather than soap


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2021)

*Guilty

You write a diary or blog*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 5, 2021)

*Not guilty

You like fluffy bath rugs.*


----------



## Tish (Jul 5, 2021)

Guilty

Your bathroom has a colour theme


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2021)

*Guilty..

You take regular prescription meds*


----------



## Tish (Jul 6, 2021)

Guilty

You have a fear of high places


----------



## Kadee (Jul 6, 2021)

True .

You would walk over a glass bridge or walkway


----------



## Tish (Jul 7, 2021)

Guilty, wouldn't be able to resist the temptation.

You enjoy a late afternoon cup of tea.


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 8, 2021)

Guilty, green tea.

You have a pet who thinks you are wonderful.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 8, 2021)

*Guilty* - all my grandfurkids



*In the kitchen you use Lazy Susans for condiments*


----------



## Tish (Jul 8, 2021)

Guilty

Your Kettle and Toaster match.


----------



## Kadee (Jul 8, 2021)

Guilty …

Your kitchen is mainly white


----------



## StarSong (Jul 9, 2021)

Not guilty

Most of your recurring bills are on automatic payment.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 9, 2021)

*Guilty

You know your birth weight and birth time.*


----------



## Tish (Jul 9, 2021)

Not Guilty

You are worried about the Delta variant of the virus.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2021)

*I'm concerned about all the Variants...as one should be

You drive almost everywhere even if it's just to the local store..or equivalent *


----------



## StarSong (Jul 10, 2021)

Guilty.  The local stores I patronize are several miles away.

Are you favorite stores within walking distance?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 10, 2021)

*Not guilty, with one exception

You have taken a vacation by yourself.*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2021)

*Guilty..

As a teen you worked a summer job away from home...*


----------



## Tish (Jul 10, 2021)

Guilty

You have kept some of your favorite outfits.


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 11, 2021)

True, and the memories to go along.

You have a stereo/record player and the vinyls from years past.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 11, 2021)

guilty

you have a nosey neighbor


----------



## Tish (Jul 11, 2021)

Not Guilty

You skip lunch


----------



## Gemma (Jul 11, 2021)

Guilty ... haven't eaten lunch in years.  

You don't like drama queens/kings.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2021)

*Guilty...

.... you like to debate..*


----------



## StarSong (Jul 12, 2021)

No longer guilty of that

Same question


----------



## Tish (Jul 12, 2021)

No, kind of lost the passion for it.

You have tried to make your own herbal tea. ( I recently made rosehip tea and lemon and ginger, totally different taste than the premade ones)


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 12, 2021)

Not guilty

You lie when necessary


----------



## StarSong (Jul 13, 2021)

Not guilty.  (I felt it necessary to answer that way.) 

You nearly always start off sleeping in a particular position (side or back) and nearly always wake up in a position that differs from that one, but is the same each day.


----------



## Tish (Jul 13, 2021)

Guilty

You love Fudge.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2021)

Guilty..I don't ,_ love_ it, but I like it ... especially chocolate fudge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Fudge was the first thing you learned to bake in cookery class at school


----------



## StarSong (Jul 14, 2021)

Not guilty - never took a cooking class in school and never learned to make fudge.

You've taken cooking classes after graduating from school.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2021)

*NO..no need to..I learned to cook at school and at home... 

You pay more than 20 % Income tax *


----------



## Tish (Jul 14, 2021)

Not Guilty

You took sewing class at school.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 15, 2021)

Guilty - and did so abysmally that I barely got through. At the end of the term I near hysterics after trying to put in the zipper so many times the fabric was shredding. The night before it was due to be turned in my mother threw up her hands and told my sister to finish my final project.

This was not because my mother was in favor of cheating - she WAS NOT, but because school required that students repeat failed classes the following year. None of us had the strength for me to go through that again.
The irony?  I was a whiz in math who wound up in the apparel industry and never could work a sewing machine.  My gifted seamstress sister who barely passed her math classes ended up in banking. 
Ya' never know what pathways life will take...

You wish you'd taken a wider variety of elective high school classes.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 15, 2021)

I was just as terrible at sewing in school... my one and only attempt at a dress was finished at the end of term by my own homecraft teacher...

*False..I took a wide variety of classes..don't feel I missed out on any..


You drink tea in the afternoons *


----------



## Tish (Jul 15, 2021)

Guilty

You skipped class at least once.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 15, 2021)

Tish said:


> Guilty
> 
> You skipped class at least once.


*Once?.. haha!! I got expelled for Truancy..my mother had to beg them to let me return to take my final exams.....I hated school...*

My dd was the complete opposite, I couldn't get her to take a day off even if she was sick...

*You keep hand sanitiser in your car ....*


----------



## StarSong (Jul 16, 2021)

No, in my purse.  When it's very hot out the temperature in my car is likely to cause the sanitizer to lose potency (and be even stickier when applied to my hands - yuk).  

Before 2020 you almost never used hand sanitizer because you don't like the odor and the residue it leaves on your hands.


----------



## Tish (Jul 16, 2021)

No, I used it doing the kitty litter and picking up dog poo, even though I wear gloves.

You have healthcare cover for your furbabies.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 16, 2021)

*My daughter does... I don't have any furkids of my own any more

You've had to take one of your furkids to the Animal ER ? *


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 16, 2021)

Guilty.

You are not happy when you get summoned for jury duty.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2021)

*N/A.. never been summoned... 

Similar  question..have you ever served on a Jury *


----------



## StarSong (Jul 17, 2021)

Not guilty

If summoned, would you serve on a jury rather than trying to get out of it?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2021)

*Not guilty.*.I could sit still for more than a couple of hours because of my lower lumber pain..much less potentially weeks.. 

*Have you been to the beach lately...*


----------



## Tish (Jul 17, 2021)

Not guilty

You like to surprise people


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 17, 2021)

Guilty

You like eating out


----------



## Gemma (Jul 17, 2021)

Not guilty

You rather buy gift cards than a present for someone.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 18, 2021)

*Not guilty..

You have more than 2 people living in your home *


----------



## StarSong (Jul 18, 2021)

Not guilty

Lockdowns aside, you host overnight guests at least once a year.


----------



## Tish (Jul 18, 2021)

Guilty

You treat yourself to a day at the spa


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2021)

*Not Guilty...

You no longer buy Hardback books*


----------



## StarSong (Jul 19, 2021)

Guilty - I rarely purchase books.  I borrow them from the Los Angeles Public Library system, which I support financially (in addition to my taxes).  

You've been bitten by at least one mosquito in the last few months.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2021)

*No, we rarely get Mosquitoes here......but I hate those blighters, I get bitten in Spain sometimes... especially from the evil Tiger Mozzies *

( I have used libraries all my life, but now our nearest one has been reduced to the size of a postage stamp, and most of the space is used now for computer usage).. ...so I just buy online now

*Did you know that it's 'Freedom day'' fro England today?.. first time everything has been allowed to re-open in 16months, although people are still restricted from travelling abroad... but also no mask mandate aside from hospitals and public transport..( although the media today are full of pics of people returning to work on the tube ..packed trains.. and no masks) *


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 19, 2021)

*Guilty, I do know. Wishing England well. 

You have sinus problems.*


----------



## StarSong (Jul 19, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> *No, we rarely get Mosquitoes here......but I hate those blighters, I get bitten in Spain sometimes... especially from the evil Tiger Mozzies *
> 
> ( I have used libraries all my life, but now our nearest one has been reduced to the size of a postage stamp, and most of the space is used now for computer usage).. ...so I just buy online now
> 
> *Did you know that it's 'Freedom day'' fro England today?.. first time everything has been allowed to re-open in 16months, although people are still restricted from travelling abroad... but also no mask mandate aside from hospitals and public transport..( although the media today are full of pics of people returning to work on the tube ..packed trains.. and no masks) *


Our libraries continue to be well stocked with real books, DVDs and CDs as well as computers.  I'm so grateful for the public library system.  

I heard about Freedom Day and hope it works out for you.  
Los Angeles has reinstated its indoor mask mandate due to climbing cases. Recent news photos of cheek-by-jowl, unmasked throngs at Wimbledon and US sporting events has been quite shocking. 

To answer @Pink Biz. Not guilty on sinus issues. 

You rarely get a sore throat.


----------



## Tish (Jul 19, 2021)

Guilty

You always keep your first aid cabinet stocked.


----------



## Kadee (Jul 19, 2021)

Guilty 


You have taken part in senior  ( advanced ) first aid courses


----------



## Tish (Jul 20, 2021)

Guilty

You sometimes use instant mash potatoes


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 20, 2021)

*Guilty.*. but not powdered...chilled ready made...

*You're interested in Jeff Bezos flight into Space funded by the Amazon customers..*


----------



## Tish (Jul 21, 2021)

Guilty

You have two pairs of correctional glasses


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 21, 2021)

*Guilty...

You carry specs of some type in all of your bags , or car as you do Covid masks *


----------



## StarSong (Jul 21, 2021)

Guilty.  I've got reading glasses strategically placed throughout my house, all our vehicles, and my purse.

You still have vehicles or stereos that play CDs.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 21, 2021)

*Not Guilty..( I think)..I'll have to look at the radio in my car to be sure,) 


You've been to a  Romany Gypsy.. or   Native Indian Wedding *


----------



## StarSong (Jul 22, 2021)

Not guilty (darn it).  Bet they're fascinating.  

You've been to at least one gay wedding.


----------



## Tish (Jul 22, 2021)

Guilty

You mastered the Yoyo


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 22, 2021)

*Guilty*... that's funny cuz we were just talking about that today, how were masters with a yo-yo at school..

*How about the Hula Hoop could you do more than one at a time ? ...*


----------



## StarSong (Jul 22, 2021)

Not guilty, but I could keep one going for a very long time.

Did you master pogo sticks?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 22, 2021)

*Not guilty

Did you enjoy playing pick-up-sticks?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 23, 2021)

guilty

reading mystery or watching mystery


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 23, 2021)

*Both... guilty...

Have you ever acted in a play or production*


----------



## StarSong (Jul 23, 2021)

Not guilty since junior high.

Have you ever been on an interview show?


----------



## Tish (Jul 23, 2021)

Not guilty

You have taught before.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 24, 2021)

Only Sunday School preschool classes, and as is my wont, they more closely favored chaotic hootenannies than classrooms.  

You greatly admire teachers but wouldn't have the patience to do that job well.


----------



## Tish (Jul 24, 2021)

Guilty although I don't mind teaching Adults.

You have taken online courses during the lockdown.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2021)

*Not Guilty..

You have a degree in something*


----------



## Tish (Jul 25, 2021)

Guilty

People that leave wet towels on the floor infuriate you.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 26, 2021)

Would be guilty if I came across this problem but can't say that I have.  However: 

People who generally don't pick up after themselves infuriate you.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2021)

*For sure...Guilty..


You've eaten Lasagne recently ( I'm going to have it for dinner shortly)*


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 26, 2021)

Not guilty, but I want some now that you mentioned it.

You have made your own pasta.


----------



## Tish (Jul 26, 2021)

Yes and it was messy lol

You like to try different cuisines


----------



## StarSong (Jul 26, 2021)

Guilty

You like most Asian foods that you've tasted.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2021)

*Not guilty... ( we think of Indian more than Chinese, when we talk of Asians)

You use a little bristle  shaving brush to keep your keyboard clean *


----------



## Tish (Jul 27, 2021)

Guilty

You are keeping score of the Gold Medal tally.( Olympics)


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 27, 2021)

*Not guilty

You have used scented stationery.*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 28, 2021)

*Guilty.*....and I wish I still wrote letters because the stationary was gloriously scented..

*You've eaten eggs today *


----------



## StarSong (Jul 28, 2021)

Not guilty.  

You've watched some of the Olympics.


----------



## Tish (Jul 28, 2021)

Guilty

You love to watch figure skating.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 28, 2021)

*Not guilty

You've ridden on a sled in the snow...*


----------



## Gemma (Jul 28, 2021)

Guilty

You have been in a snowball fight.


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 28, 2021)

Guilty

You like to stay up late at night.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 29, 2021)

*Guilty.*.I'm a night bird, and after almost 50 years of getting up early for work I can finally stay up as late as I like 

*Same question...*


----------



## StarSong (Jul 29, 2021)

Both guilty and not guilty.  I like to stay up late but my body now finds it difficult to stay asleep after 5:00 AM even if I go to bed at 1:00, so I no longer indulge my night owl desires. 

Your habits almost never vary for the first hour after awakening.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 29, 2021)

*Guilty

You could use some new coffee mugs.*


----------



## StarSong (Jul 29, 2021)

Not guilty.  Have about 20 hanging on the wall... 

Your dishes have remained in excellent condition because you no longer use a dishwasher regularly.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 29, 2021)

*Guilty... ( we have no dishwasher here, but we do in Spain )...

You have a family member/s whose either a firefighter or a Police officer... or perhaps both.. *


----------



## Tish (Jul 29, 2021)

Guilty My Daughter-in-law is a firefighter.

One of your children has played in a band.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 30, 2021)

*True,...* my daughter is a Bass guitarist and played in 2 bands when she was younger.. they even had a number 2 hit in the local charts... 

*You are a sci-fi fan *


----------



## StarSong (Jul 30, 2021)

True, of some sci-fi.  

You are not particularly interested in the super-hero movie series.


----------



## Tish (Jul 30, 2021)

Not guilty

You change your perfume with the seasons.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 30, 2021)

*Not necessarily with the seasons, but I do ring the changes often with my perfume, sometimes on a daily basis

You always have a cold breakfast *


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 31, 2021)

*Not guilty

You use your microwave for reheating leftovers.*


----------



## StarSong (Jul 31, 2021)

Often guilty

You replace your main non-stick frying pan about once a year.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 31, 2021)

*Guilty.. could sometimes be  2 years but no more.. . I have 2 which I use turnabout...plus a cast iron frying pan 

You have too much stuff in your attic*


----------



## Tish (Jul 31, 2021)

Not Guilty

You like Jazz


----------



## StarSong (Aug 1, 2021)

Not guilty.  

You like some country western music, but couldn't listen to it all the time.


----------



## Tish (Aug 1, 2021)

Guilty

You hardly ever read the instructions for new technology.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 1, 2021)

*Guilty.* I leave that to my o/h

*You have your groceries ordered online &  delivered rather than shop instore yourself..*


----------



## StarSong (Aug 2, 2021)

Not guilty.  However, I'll sometimes order a couple of things for pickup if it's a store I expect to be crowded.

Generally speaking, you would much rather read a news story than watch a video of it.


----------



## Tish (Aug 2, 2021)

Guilty

You have tried a 3d jigsaw puzzle


----------



## StarSong (Aug 3, 2021)

Not guilty - 2D jigsaws are challenging enough for me! 

You prefer jigsaw puzzles in the 350-500 piece range rather than 1000.


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 3, 2021)

*Not guilty (when I was in my jigsaw puzzle phase years ago)

You enjoy playing cribbage.*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 3, 2021)

*Guilty..*. it was a really popular game in the pubs years ago before they almost all became Gastropubs / Restaurants...

*I took some photos of wheat fields and a windfarm today... you live very close to farmland... *


----------



## Tish (Aug 3, 2021)

Guilty

You prefer small-town living to city living.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 3, 2021)

*False.. *( I was born and raised in the city, and I love it still and would prefer to live there , but the high levels of crime since I left  would prevent me living in any city now) 

*Same question*


----------



## StarSong (Aug 3, 2021)

Guilty and Not Guilty.  Downtown Los Angeles doesn't attract me at all but I could definitely live in Chicago or Manhattan.  Suburban living in the outskirts of LA is pretty comfortable though.  Everything is close by.

Same question


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 9, 2021)

*I already answered previously so a new question.... 

You've ridden on a camel ..or the back of an elephant *


----------



## Tish (Aug 9, 2021)

Guilty

Weather maps confuse you


----------



## StarSong (Aug 10, 2021)

Not guilty.  As a lark in college I took a meteorology class.  Over a lifetime it turned out to be far more useful and relevant than almost any of my other classes.   

Although you're a good speller there are some common words that you misspell over and over?  
For instance, "necessary" is a bugaboo for me. Always want to add another c.


----------



## Tish (Aug 10, 2021)

Guilty

You have to bring your emptied bin as soon as it has been emptied ( I do , it screws with my OCD if I don't)


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 10, 2021)

*Guilty.*..me too....(only slightly oCD but the bin has to come in immediately)


*You have more than 3 wheelie bins which have to be emptied each time..or on a rotating basis *


----------



## StarSong (Aug 11, 2021)

Not guilty.  3 bins.  Regular trash, recyclables, and yard clippings/composting.  
No OCD for me, but ADD/ADHD.  Passed those genes along to both sons.  Daughter is OCD with organization like my husband.  

Being organized is a never ending struggle that you have won on some fronts but frequently lose on others.


----------



## Tish (Aug 11, 2021)

Slightly guilty

You try to capture spiders and release them outside rather than gas them to death.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 12, 2021)

Gas them?  I wouldn't even know how to do that.  
Mostly yes.  If they're large I call in the big guns (my husband).      

You find crickets adorable and cockroaches repulsive.  An indoor cricket is gently relocated outside while an indoor cockroach (shudder) gives rise to a call to war and a no-holds-barred assault.


----------



## Tish (Aug 12, 2021)

Gas them as in spraying them to death.

Guilty

You have freckles.


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 12, 2021)

*Not guilty

You use a shoe horn.*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 13, 2021)

*Not guilty...

You're suspicious of Friday the 13th *


----------



## StarSong (Aug 13, 2021)

Not guilty.  Though if I were I'd be hiding under the covers today.

You can't remember the last time you made some kind of fried food.


----------



## Tish (Aug 13, 2021)

Guilty

You have tried your hand at basket weaving


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2021)

*true.*..we used to do it  in art class at school...

*Art was your favourite subject at school *


----------



## StarSong (Aug 14, 2021)

Not guilty.  No artistic bent. 

Most of your friends are more artistic than you.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2021)

*Guilty..*... absolutely without a shadow of a doubt...aside from photography ..thank goodness I have one thing I can do better than most ...



*You read chick lit novels *


----------



## Tish (Aug 14, 2021)

Sometimes

Your favourite subject at school was history.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 15, 2021)

*Not guilty,* but in the top 3...

*When asked , you can remember the name of your favourite teacher from school*


----------



## Tish (Aug 15, 2021)

Guilty

You believe respect is earned.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 16, 2021)

Not guilty, though "respect" is a tricky concept.  My default position is to start out thinking well of people.  That opinion is refined and altered based on how things spin out. 

You think most people are will take advantage of you if given half an opportunity. (I do not.)


----------



## Tish (Aug 16, 2021)

Not Guilty.

Your taste in music depends on your mood.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 17, 2021)

*Not guilty

You live alone*


----------



## StarSong (Aug 17, 2021)

Not guilty.  

You lived on your own between the time you were in your parents' house and when you got married.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 17, 2021)

*Not guilty*..( although I had left home when I was 16..by the time I got married I had been living back at home) 

*You really dislike supermarket music *


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 17, 2021)

*Not guilty, I can tune it out.

You think the lovely baked goods aroma when you enter a supermarket is artificial, to induce you to buy things. *


----------



## Tish (Aug 17, 2021)

Guilty

You make your own garlic /herb bread.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 18, 2021)

Guilty 

You make very good blintzes.


----------



## Tish (Aug 18, 2021)

Guilty

You are concerned with the situation in Afghanistan.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2021)

*Guilty..very much so...

One or more of your children have served in the military..*


----------



## StarSong (Aug 19, 2021)

Not guilty

Although some relatives served in WWI, WWII or were drafted into other wars, yours is not a family with a military bent.


----------



## Tish (Aug 19, 2021)

Not guilty, My husband and myself as well as our eldest son served in the military.

Your shopping lest has changed somewhat due to the Pandamic


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 20, 2021)

*true

You take vitamin supplements every day *


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 20, 2021)

Guilty

you have Grandchildren


----------



## StarSong (Aug 20, 2021)

Guilty

You have a grandchild on the way.  (My third is due in December. My son and DIL's first child - so excited!)


----------



## Tish (Aug 20, 2021)

Not guilty!

You wish people would stop protests against masks.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2021)

*Guilty... 

You always eat Breakfast each morning *


----------



## StarSong (Aug 21, 2021)

Guilty

You often eat a snack for dinner rather than a full meal.


----------



## Gemma (Aug 21, 2021)

Not guilty

You prefer rice to pasta.


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 21, 2021)

*Not guilty

You like using colored (besides blue and black) ink pens.*


----------



## Tish (Aug 21, 2021)

Not Guilty

You find anti maskers selfish


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 22, 2021)

*Not guilty -* sometimes there's a  good reason but I'd prefer people to wear a mask if possible..

*This is the longest you've gone in your life without going to your Doctors Surgery ( office ) 
*


----------



## Tish (Aug 22, 2021)

Not guilty

You have changed who you have on speed dial of late


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2021)

*Not guilty

You prefer to grocery  shop before 9am.... *


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 23, 2021)

Not Guilty

You enjoy having family over for dinner


----------



## StarSong (Aug 23, 2021)

Guilty

You try to complete your errands by noon.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2021)

*Not guilty*..I just do them whenever I feel like it.. ( in Spain I did because it got too hot after mid-day)

* You always use the same brand Shampoo & conditioner*


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 23, 2021)

Not Guilty

If you aren't going out, do you stay in your around the house clothes


----------



## Tish (Aug 23, 2021)

Guilty

You always watch/ listen to the news when you wake up


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2021)

*Guilty

You look at or listen to  the news several times a day*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 24, 2021)

*Guilty

You have been to every state (province, county, etc.) in your country.*


----------



## StarSong (Aug 24, 2021)

Not guilty by a long shot but never aspired to it.  

You have almost always traveled off season.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2021)

*Guilty

You can walk around your neighbourhood in the dark without fearing something bad might happen ...*


----------



## Tish (Aug 24, 2021)

Guilty

You sometimes wake with a song in your head.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2021)

*Guilty...

You can sing in tune*


----------



## StarSong (Aug 25, 2021)

Not guilty but wish I were.  

When you draw something complicated it is at least recognizable.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 25, 2021)

*Not guilty.*.lol 

*You've stood or sat on the roof of your house *


----------



## Gemma (Aug 25, 2021)

Guilty...when we shingled it.

You don't have a fear of climbing a ladder.


----------



## Tish (Aug 25, 2021)

Guilty

You have suffered from Vertigo


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2021)

*Guilty

You are sensitive to noise*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 26, 2021)

Guilty

You walk against the traffic


----------



## Tish (Aug 26, 2021)

Guilty

You have seasonal allergies.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 27, 2021)

*Not guilty

You take something to help you sleep at night *


----------



## StarSong (Aug 27, 2021)

Guilty sometimes, but never two nights in a row, and only a tiny chip of an OTC sleep med.  Not even 1/8 of a tablet.  

You rarely have headaches.


----------



## Tish (Aug 27, 2021)

Not Guilty

You are a light sleeper.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 28, 2021)

Sometimes guilty, sometimes not.  

Your sleep patterns have changed since earlier in your adulthood.


----------



## Tish (Aug 28, 2021)

Guilty

You sing in the shower.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 28, 2021)

*Not guilty..*.but I do sometimes play music while I'm in the shower...

*Male pattern Baldness runs in your family*


----------



## Gemma (Aug 28, 2021)

Not guilty

You have thinning hair.


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 28, 2021)

*Not guilty

You've dyed your a 'weird' color (blue, purple, green, etc.)*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 29, 2021)

*Not guilty.*..I keep thinking I should try it.. but I've not got the nerve... 

*You've lost your heart to a person from another country..at some point in your life...*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 29, 2021)

*Guilty (online)

You've lost your luggage on an airline trip.*


----------



## StarSong (Aug 29, 2021)

Guilty.  Twice.  Not permanently lost either time, but mislaid long enough to put a crimp in my trip.

Because of the above, you try to arrange travel with no plane changes, even if it's a little more costly or the time of day is less convenient.


----------



## Tish (Aug 29, 2021)

Guilty

You never travel economy


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 30, 2021)

*Not Guilty...

In normal pre pandemic times, you travel out of your country at least once every year *


----------



## StarSong (Aug 30, 2021)

Guilty

In normal pre pandemic times you enjoyed cruising.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 30, 2021)

*Not Guilty*...my idea of hell tbh, but  my DD loves it..

*As soon as you get home from being out of the house anywhere.. you immediately change clothes..*


----------



## Tish (Aug 30, 2021)

Guilty

You have different colour masks that you accessories with what you are wearing.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2021)

*true 

Same question*


----------



## StarSong (Aug 31, 2021)

Yes, but I layer it over a surgical mask. 

Because of the highly transmissible Delta variant spike in your area, you double mask with a surgical mask plus a two layer cloth mask.


----------



## Tish (Aug 31, 2021)

Not Guilty, my masks have additional filters in them which are disposable.

You simply adore Pandas


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 31, 2021)

*Guilty-ish...love, not adore

Before achieving fame, a celebrity spent years living in your community*.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 1, 2021)

*Guilty.*. several...

*Same question *


----------



## StarSong (Sep 1, 2021)

Some grew up here, if that's the question.  

You find the craze of internet influencers and tik-tok stars befuddling and uninteresting.


----------



## Tish (Sep 1, 2021)

Guilty

You only have a Facebook account to use their messenger


----------



## StarSong (Sep 1, 2021)

Not guilty.  

You enjoyed Facebook for several years but politics and other contentious factors have ruined the experience for you.


----------



## Gemma (Sep 1, 2021)

Not guilty.  Never had a FB account.

You like sapphires.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2021)

*Guilty..I have a blue sapphire ring similar shape to the the princess of Wales

You have always worn your engagement ring ...*


----------



## StarSong (Sep 2, 2021)

Not guilty.  Don't have one.  Opted for a lovely diamond wedding band instead.  

Besides the one you were married with, you now have other rings that you alternate as wedding rings.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2021)

*Not guilty... ( I have other rings as well as my original wedding ring , but I don't wear a wedding ring at all)

You have paper thin nails and use strengthener on them *


----------



## Tish (Sep 2, 2021)

Not Guilty

You don't mind Country music


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2021)

*Guilty...I like it actually... ( well not the new stuff)...

You enjoy the Opera...*


----------



## StarSong (Sep 3, 2021)

Not guilty

If you so choose, there is a paid-for family plot where you can be buried.


----------



## Tish (Sep 3, 2021)

Not Guilty

You have experienced a panic attack.


----------



## Gemma (Sep 3, 2021)

Not guilty

You have suffered from tinnitus.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2021)

*Not guilty* ( touch wood) 

Deafness features in your family


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 4, 2021)

not guilty

you use a dictionary when you post here


----------



## StarSong (Sep 4, 2021)

Not guilty

Due to osteoarthritis in certain of your knuckles, some of your rings no longer fit.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2021)

*Guilty... 

You get snail mail of some type ( not junk )  every day *


----------



## Gemma (Sep 4, 2021)

Not guilty

You have a mailbox attached to your house.


----------



## Tish (Sep 4, 2021)

Not guilty

You are superstitious


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 5, 2021)

*Guilty.*..I really wish I wasn't but it was learned behaviour from my mother 

*You're over average height *


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 5, 2021)

not guilty

you like sectional couches


----------



## StarSong (Sep 5, 2021)

Guilty

You've recently watched a sunset.


----------



## Tish (Sep 5, 2021)

Guilty

You have a gardner.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 6, 2021)

Guilty.  Raul comes every Friday to keep our landscaping looking spiffy.  Bless his bones.   

At some point in your life you had household cleaning help on a regular basis.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2021)

*Not guilty..

You have a Bureau in your home *


----------



## StarSong (Sep 6, 2021)

Guilty.  Several, in fact.  At least one in each bedroom.  

You've done extensive remodeling of your home, including adding rooms.


----------



## Tish (Sep 6, 2021)

Not Guilty

You enjoy the morning sun, but not so much the mid day


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2021)

*Guilty...

You have an Iphone rather than Android*


----------



## StarSong (Sep 7, 2021)

Not guilty

You get a little nervous when a stranger hands you an unfamiliar phone, requesting that you take a photo of their group.


----------



## Tish (Sep 7, 2021)

Guilty

You still use your camera even though your phone can take pictures.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2021)

* Not guilty.  *I used to always use it in preference to my phone, but now I can't be bothered inserting an SD card into the Mac to download the pics when my iphone delivers the pics straight to my Mac in seconds..


*Every day, You suffer pain from something that's wrong with your body ,  *


----------



## StarSong (Sep 8, 2021)

Not guilty, and for that I'm deeply grateful. 

Your body suffers from some sort of chronic condition.


----------



## Gemma (Sep 8, 2021)

Not guilty

You go to church on Sundays.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 8, 2021)

Not guilty.

You've became disillusioned with organized religion.


----------



## caroln (Sep 8, 2021)

Guilty.  A long time ago.

You say you quit smoking but still sneak cigarettes?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2021)

*Not guilty.,..I don't smoke 

You have an alcoholic drink most days *


----------



## Gemma (Sep 8, 2021)

Not guilty

If you drink alcohol, you prefer hard liquor rather than beer.


----------



## Tish (Sep 8, 2021)

Guilty

You absolutely love Rum balls.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 8, 2021)

*Not guilty, I merely like them

You like fruitcake at Christmas.*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2021)

*Not guilty

You would like to take a job outside of the home if you could *


----------



## Gemma (Sep 9, 2021)

Not guilty...already worked outside of the home and now am enjoying retirement.

You have never worked outside of your home.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2021)

*False.*.I worked from the age of 15 until I took retirement at 62...

*You own  more than one car *


----------



## StarSong (Sep 9, 2021)

True - DH and I have three, though one pickup truck is mostly dedicated to towing our RV.  

At least one person in your home is collecting Social Security (or a non-US version).


----------



## Tish (Sep 9, 2021)

Not guilty

You have your taxes ready to go.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 9, 2021)

*Not guilty

You have a safety deposit box.*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 10, 2021)

*Not guilty...

Same question*


----------



## StarSong (Sep 10, 2021)

Guilty

When you were a teenager at least one of your schoolmates committed suicide.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 10, 2021)

*Guilty..* he was 14 years old , we'd all been invited to his party the night before.. after we left , he hung himself. We never did discover the reason 

*You have had someone commit suicide in your family...*


----------



## Tish (Sep 10, 2021)

Not Guilty

You are very sensitive.


----------



## CAKCy (Sep 10, 2021)

Guilty as hell!

You love it growing old!


----------



## StarSong (Sep 11, 2021)

I don't understand the question, but if you're asking if I love being/getting old, the answer is not guilty.  I realize it beats the alternative, but "love it?"  Hardly.

By the time you fully appreciated the wisdom of the adage, "Youth is wasted on the young," you were no longer young.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2021)

Couldn't be more* Guilty.*.I suppose like most of us..

*..and equally you never believed your parents when they said life was short !*


----------



## Tish (Sep 11, 2021)

Guilty

You talk to your pets.


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 12, 2021)

guilty

you answer your pet as if they were answering


----------



## StarSong (Sep 12, 2021)

Guilty 

You did the same thing with your children - even long after they were old enough to talk.  
Example: 
You: Shall we have broccoli with dinner tonight? 
(Stony silence)
You: Ok, well since you insist, broccoli it is!


----------



## Tish (Sep 12, 2021)

Guilty

You tend to cook stews and soups during the colder months.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 12, 2021)

Guilty.  Also sometimes during warmer months.  

Most produce is available in your area year-round so you don't tend to plan your menus around seasonal foods the way earlier generations did.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2021)

*Guilty...

You sometimes sneak a ride in a playground if there's no-one around to see you..*


----------



## StarSong (Sep 13, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> *Guilty...
> 
> You sometimes sneak a ride in a playground if there's no-one around to see you..*


Not totally guilty because I do so out in the open, even if there are people around!  

You sometimes shrug off potentially embarrassing moments by reminding yourself that your relationship with the strangers around you is limited to about five minutes, after which you're unlikely to ever see each other again.


----------



## Tish (Sep 13, 2021)

Guilty

You enjoy playing with graphics.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2021)

*Not Guilty.*. I'm the least arty person you'll ever find..

*You find you've become bolder as you've got older...with regard to your nature and personality*


----------



## Tish (Sep 14, 2021)

Guilty

You sunburn really quickly.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 15, 2021)

Not guilty

You sunburn more easily than when you were much younger.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 15, 2021)

*Guilty.*..I'm really careful about using sun factor lotion and in July despite using a high factor cream I really burned to the point of peeling , that's never happened to me before while using  protection

*You pay for some type of Beauty procedure once a month or more..*


----------



## Tish (Sep 15, 2021)

Yes, eyebrow waxing.

You are fascinated by N.A.S.A. projects


----------



## StarSong (Sep 16, 2021)

Not especially guilty

When getting dolled up do you wear eye shadow?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2021)

*Not Guilty*..not any more....  but I wear Mascara 

*Sixteen was how old you were on your first proper date *


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 16, 2021)

Not sure, around that age. It was not memorable!

You had a lot of crushes during your teen years.


----------



## Tish (Sep 16, 2021)

No, not really.

You had a pen pal?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2021)

*Guilty* ..he was in the RAF 

*You married a uniformed service personnel...*


----------



## StarSong (Sep 17, 2021)

Heavens no.  Have never been interested in bringing any aspect of the military in my life.  

Close relatives of yours served in WWII.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 17, 2021)

LOL>.I didn't particularly go looking for my ex husband because he was in the Navy @StarSong.. 

*Not Guilty..*. Actually... my father wasn't old enough and his brothers  were younger than him, .. and  both my grandfathers were  too old.

*Do you know anyone who still harbours bad feeling towards the  instigators of WW2*


----------



## Tish (Sep 17, 2021)

Not guilty.

You always try to attend markets.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 17, 2021)

Markets? Do you mean farmer's markets? If so, not guilty

Your favorite veggie is green.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2021)

*True....

You follow a  Vegan or Vegetarian diet exclusively *


----------



## Tish (Sep 18, 2021)

Not guilty

You buy your honey from a bee keeper.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2021)

*False..*I don't buy honey.... 

*You buy your eggs from a local  Farms' honesty box... *


----------



## Gemma (Sep 19, 2021)

Not guilty

Certain items, you buy only the name brand.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 19, 2021)

Guilty

At least one of your quilts or comforters has a duvet cover.


----------



## Tish (Sep 19, 2021)

Guilty

You have family pictures on the wall


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 20, 2021)

*Not guilty... family pictures are all on the surfaces... I have art on the walls, and pictures of my grandfurkids..

Same question*


----------



## StarSong (Sep 20, 2021)

Guilty - I have a few on the wall but mostly on shelves and the fireplace mantel.  

You are considering removing all the photos on surfaces in areas other than bedrooms, and putting them all on an electronic photo frame.  So much easier to dust the shelves that way.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 20, 2021)

*Nope not guilty .*.. I did have a digital photo frame, but I  donated it just recently to a charity... I prefer to see my Photos in their various frames all around me.. . I don't have so many that it's hard to dust around them

*Your purse ( wallet) is red....*


----------



## Gemma (Sep 20, 2021)

False

You have your carpet shampooed professionally.


----------



## Tish (Sep 20, 2021)

No, I do it myself.


You love wood floors.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 20, 2021)

Guilty

You love wood floors, but wonder if that's because you don't actually have any...


----------



## Tish (Sep 21, 2021)

Not Guilty

You dislike instant soup


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2021)

*Guilty.*..hate it...

You use your slow cooker a lot...*
*


----------



## Gemma (Sep 21, 2021)

Not guilty, haven't used it in years.

You use a pressure cooker.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2021)

*Not guilty.. haven't used one since the 70's... 

Your mother is still alive...*


----------



## StarSong (Sep 22, 2021)

Not guilty, sad to say, but I had her a good long time.  She passed almost 8 years ago. 

Your father outlived your mother.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2021)

*True* by well over 30 years ...they say the Devil looks after it's own 


*You can hear your neighbours working in their gardens from where you're sitting now *


----------



## StarSong (Sep 22, 2021)

Guilty when they're using power tools, but not now because it's only 6:30 AM - sane humans are still sleeping or just waking up.

Zucchini (courgette) is the type of squash you like best.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2021)

It's not 6.30am here...it's 3pm.... 

Not Guilty...in fact it's the vegetable I hate the most......along with Dill pickles

You eat take away food from fast food restaurants


----------



## StarSong (Sep 22, 2021)

Not guilty unless we have out of town visitors who want In-N-Out burgers, in which case I'll happily eat an order of their fries.

You steer away from fried foods.


----------



## Tish (Sep 22, 2021)

Guilty

You have a favourite T-Shirt.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 23, 2021)

Not guilty.  

You've mostly stopped wearing sleeveless garments because your skin is getting old-age weird.


----------



## Tish (Sep 23, 2021)

Not Guilty ( as yet )

You prefer full-length dresses to knee high ones


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2021)

False..I'm too short..

You have a cordless stick vacuum cleaner


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 24, 2021)

False

You have been married more than 1 time


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2021)

Yes..  

You buy something online every week


----------



## StarSong (Sep 24, 2021)

Pretty much guilty on that one.  

Your go-to for purchasing is online with the exception of groceries.


----------



## Tish (Sep 24, 2021)

Guilty

You follow a team sport


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2021)

Guilty..kinda..not every game but quite regularly I keep up with F1 racing... and cricket 

You have a favourite sportsperson


----------



## Tish (Sep 25, 2021)

Guilty

You enjoy random car trips to unknown places.


----------



## Gemma (Sep 25, 2021)

Guilty

You have pet sat for someone while they were on vacation.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2021)

Guilty

You still have one or more of your Children or G/children living with you


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 26, 2021)

not guilty

do you enjoy grilling or bbqing, whichever you call it where you are from?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 26, 2021)

Not guilty 

You mostly use your oven to bake rather than cook or roast.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 26, 2021)

Not guilty

You stove is gas, not electric.


----------



## Tish (Sep 26, 2021)

Not Guilty

You have a wood BBQ


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2021)

Not guilty...

You have a fire-pit


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 26, 2021)

Guilty, there is one on my apartment building's patio area.

You have a pond on your property.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 27, 2021)

Not unless you consider a swimming pool a cee-ment pond, a la Jethro Bodine from the Beverly Hillbillies.  

The changing of the seasons is becoming apparent to you over the past couple of weeks.


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 27, 2021)

guilty

you glad we are in the fall months


----------



## Gemma (Sep 27, 2021)

Guilty

You enjoy raking leaves.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2021)

Not guilty. but I have to do it several times a week anyway... 

You use a leaf blower on your fallen leaves


----------



## Gemma (Sep 27, 2021)

Guilty...to much property and many trees to try and rake by hand.

You have a burning ordinance in your city.


----------



## Tish (Sep 27, 2021)

False

You like your steak medium rare.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2021)

Guilty...

You cook every night...


----------



## Tish (Sep 28, 2021)

Guilty

You have a water tank


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 29, 2021)

Guilty.. ..inside not outside..

You always clean the inside of your wheelie bins after they've been emptied each week..


----------



## StarSong (Sep 29, 2021)

Not guilty - would only rinse them on the rare occasion that something truly disgusting spilled inside.  I don't know anyone who washes their outdoor wheelie bins (great name for those trash cans, BTW).

You rarely eat ramen soup but when you do it's always with mounds of veggies.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 29, 2021)

Not Guilty

You have a house with a lawn


----------



## Tish (Sep 29, 2021)

Guilty

Music relaxes you.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2021)

*Guilty....it's my go to first of all to relax me when I'm stressed.*

( @StarSong , almost everyone around here has their wheelie bins washed inside and out . There's a specific bin wash  truck that follows behind the Garbage truck, and residents who pay a nominal monthly fee get their bins jet washed).. similar to this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I don't because all my rubbish goes into black bin liners..  and the green bin for the grass cuttings and veggies needs doing if it's a bit smelly  I do it with my own hose

You're still happy to drive at night


----------



## Tish (Sep 30, 2021)

Guilty

You like the smell of rain.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2021)

Guilty


You live in the city


----------



## Gemma (Sep 30, 2021)

Not guilty

You own a 4-wheel drive vehicle.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 1, 2021)

Not guilty

You own a pickup or other kind of truck


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 1, 2021)

Not guilty

You have brothers


----------



## StarSong (Oct 1, 2021)

Guilty-ish.  I have one brother

You have sisters


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 1, 2021)

Guilty...3 sisters..( 3 brothers)

You have more than 3 grandchildren


----------



## Tish (Oct 1, 2021)

Guilty I have 5 of the ferals.

You have done a TikTok video with one of your grandchildren.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 2, 2021)

Not guilty

You've uploaded something to YouTube


----------



## Tish (Oct 2, 2021)

Not Guilty

You accessorise your masks with what you are wearing.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2021)

Guilty..

You like to take selfies


----------



## StarSong (Oct 3, 2021)

Not Guilty. At. All.

You nearly always double mask when going to potentially crowded indoor areas.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2021)

Guilty...

You have a pen & paper handy next to your computer at all times


----------



## Tish (Oct 3, 2021)

Not Guilty

Your shopping list is on your phone.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2021)

Guilty..sometimes, mostly I just use good old fashioned papyrus 

You get snail mail most days


----------



## StarSong (Oct 4, 2021)

Guilty

You get junk mail virtually every day.


----------



## Tish (Oct 4, 2021)

Not guilty, about once a week.

When shopping for technology, you will often play one shop off the other to get the best price.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 6, 2021)

Not guilty..altho' my DD is a past master at that... 

At this time of year , you get strong winds where you live going into Autumn


----------



## StarSong (Oct 6, 2021)

Guilty... our area's infamous hot, dry Santa Ana winds will be a-blowing soon. 

There is a rainy season where you live.


----------



## Tish (Oct 6, 2021)

Not the town I live in, but in my country.

The weather has been strange in your country


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2021)

Guilty


You always wear a wristwatch ...and don't rely on your phone for the time


----------



## StarSong (Oct 7, 2021)

Not guilty.  I need a new one - mine died about a year ago and I miss it.  Will drop some hints to receive one as a Christmas gift. 

If you distribute Halloween candy to trick-or-treaters, you wait until the last minute to buy the candy so you don't have to resist temptation for too long.


----------



## Tish (Oct 7, 2021)

Nor guilty

You always wear perfume when going out.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2021)

Guilty... ( just bought some new today as a matter of fact)... 

You dress more often in jeans or trousers than you do skirts...(ladies)


----------



## StarSong (Oct 8, 2021)

Guilty in the winter, not guilty in summer when I wear skorts nearly every day.  (I'm not nearly as tall as this model - the bottom hems hit about two inches above my knee.)  


You much prefer cardigan sweaters to pullovers.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 8, 2021)

Guilty

You avoid wool because it's too itchy.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 8, 2021)

Guilty.  Also because it's a pain to launder.  

You avoid clothing with "dry clean only" labels like the plague.  (Then again, considering how many don't take Covid all that seriously, perhaps this simile has lost some of its punch.)


----------



## Tish (Oct 8, 2021)

Guilty

You have a favourite coat.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2021)

Guilty...

You always carry some cash with you... or have some stowed at home


----------



## StarSong (Oct 9, 2021)

Guilty of both. 

You nearly always wear some jewelry when you go out.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2021)

Guilty..

You're watching a new streaming show on Netflix


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 9, 2021)

Not guilty (don't have Netflix or similar)

You will be preparing holiday dinner for 8+ people.


----------



## Tish (Oct 9, 2021)

Not guilty

You are looking forward to the change of weather.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 10, 2021)

Guilty

You take vitamin supplements every day


----------



## StarSong (Oct 10, 2021)

Guilty 

You take at least one prescription medicine every day.


----------



## Tish (Oct 10, 2021)

Guilty

You like to dress up.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2021)

Guilty....altho' it's happening less and less these days 

You wear rings on both hands


----------



## StarSong (Oct 11, 2021)

Guilty

You've worn rings regularly since your teens.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 11, 2021)

Guilty

You rarely wear bracelets because they can 'get in the way'.


----------



## Tish (Oct 11, 2021)

Guilty

You are fascinated by Archaeology.


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 11, 2021)

not guilty

you like to play checkers


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 12, 2021)

Guilty.. altho' not for a long time now..

You've visited the Statue of Liberty


----------



## StarSong (Oct 12, 2021)

Guilty

You visited the World Trade Center (pre 2001)


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 12, 2021)

Not Guilty..never been to anywhere in the USA.... 

You can name most counties if shown just their flag


----------



## Tish (Oct 12, 2021)

Guilty in Australia.

You turn down the sound while looking for an address


----------



## StarSong (Oct 13, 2021)

LOL - absolutely guilty.

When driving in bad weather or especially gnarly traffic, you'd ask your kids to quiet down so you could concentrate.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 13, 2021)

Not applicable..only had one quiet kid and I had a bike with a baby seat on the back... 

You play music in the house all day long


----------



## Tish (Oct 13, 2021)

Guilty

You think Horse racing is cruel.


----------



## GaylasHooman (Oct 20, 2021)

Guilty

You don't hold the door for the person behind you.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 20, 2021)

Not Guilty

You get angry often


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 21, 2021)

Not Guilty


You snack at your computer...


----------



## StarSong (Oct 21, 2021)

Guilty - snack, eat, drink.  Good thing I don't have a potty under my chair...  

You have a cushy, full-size, swiveling, adustable office chair at your computer desk.


----------



## GaylasHooman (Oct 21, 2021)

Not guilty 

You browse through your refrigerator and pantry shelves like its a department store.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 21, 2021)

Guilty

You've gotten better at resisting impulse purchases of foods that you'll never consume.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 21, 2021)

Guilty

You follow politics quite avidly.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 21, 2021)

Not Guilty...( not avidly)...

You keep notes stored in your phone rather than written on paper..


----------



## GaylasHooman (Oct 21, 2021)

Gulity - (actually both and then some, stickies stickies everywhere...)

You peek out the window whenever there's an unfamiliar noise out there...


----------



## Tish (Oct 21, 2021)

Not guilty

Yo believe respect is earnt.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 22, 2021)

Guilty with a capital GUILTY>.. 

You wear acrylic nails


----------



## Tish (Oct 22, 2021)

Not Guilty

You have a spare battery for your car.


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 22, 2021)

not guilty

you have an extra charger for your phone...


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 22, 2021)

Guilty.. I can charge my phone on one of 2  charging phone banks or on my computer 

You own and use more than one mobile phone  for different purposes


----------



## StarSong (Oct 23, 2021)

Not guilty

You have phone charging cords in your car.


----------



## Tish (Oct 23, 2021)

Guilty

You play computer or console games.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 23, 2021)

Guilty

You eat dinner before 6pm


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 23, 2021)

Not guilty... usually... 


You suffer from problem feet


----------



## StarSong (Oct 24, 2021)

Not guilty

You usually have bananas in your house.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 24, 2021)

Guilty..

You eat dried fruit...


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 24, 2021)

Not guilty...rarely, don't like the texture

You enjoy figure skating competitions on TV.


----------



## Tish (Oct 24, 2021)

Guilty

You can ski


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 25, 2021)

Not Guilty.. never been on a ski slope.. 

You prefer winter holidays ( vacations)  to summer


----------



## StarSong (Oct 25, 2021)

Guilty, but only because places are less crowded.  

You've found while most touristy places are overrated, a few are worthy of the hype.


----------



## Tish (Oct 25, 2021)

Not Guilty ( I find tourists annoying.)

You meditate.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 25, 2021)

Not guilty


You are proficient in at least one martial art


----------



## StarSong (Oct 26, 2021)

Not guilty

Broccoli is one of your favorite vegetables


----------



## Tish (Oct 26, 2021)

Guilty

You like leopard print.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2021)

Not Guilty..I hate all animal print on humans.. fake or real..

You still bake comfort foods like Bacon and onion rolly poly or  rice pudding or jelly ( jello)


----------



## StarSong (Oct 27, 2021)

Guilty

Pasta is among your go-to comfort foods


----------



## Tish (Oct 27, 2021)

Guilty

You dance around the house when your favourite song comes on.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 28, 2021)

Guilty

You have a an item still in your possession which you owned as a child


----------



## Tish (Oct 28, 2021)

Guilty ( My charm bracelet)

You start winding down around 5.00pm


----------



## StarSong (Oct 29, 2021)

Guilty.  Most late afternoons I curl up on the couch with a book for a couple of hours, then watch TV with DH, then read a little while before falling asleep.  

You rarely watch TV in bed.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2021)

Guilty...I never watch tv in bed..

You buy your vitamins in Bulk ( ie Costco)


----------



## Tish (Oct 29, 2021)

Not Guilty

You do a pantry shop once a month


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 30, 2021)

Not guilty

You think Prince Charles may actually become King considering that the Queen 's health has been declining.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 30, 2021)

Guilty...

You have one or more spare rooms


----------



## StarSong (Oct 30, 2021)

Guilty

When overnight guests are due, you need to clear some stuff from those spare rooms.


----------



## Tish (Oct 30, 2021)

Guilty

You don't like chocolate with nuts in it.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 31, 2021)

Guilty...I don't like nuts in chocolate..

You dislike Marzipan


----------



## StarSong (Oct 31, 2021)

Not guilty.  I LOVE marzipan! 

You buy a wide assortment of Halloween candy, but almost all have a chocolate component.


----------



## Gemma (Oct 31, 2021)

Not guilty

You'll have a lot of trick or treaters visiting your home.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 31, 2021)

Ha ! ..sorry I just asked that on another thread, did know it had been asked here... ...and the answer is GUILTY. I think this year has been the busiest in memory, I would imagine I've  had over 40 knocks on the door from when it got dark at 5pm to 9pm 

Did you trick or treat as a child ?...( we did )


----------



## Gemma (Oct 31, 2021)

Guilty! 

Do you believe great minds think alike?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 31, 2021)

Guilty..lol

Do you believe in co-incidences


----------



## Tish (Oct 31, 2021)

Not really.

You have worn the same shade of lipstick for years now.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 1, 2021)

Not guilty...I wear a different shade every time I go out,depending on what colour clothes I'm wearing

you usually don't wear make-up


----------



## Tish (Nov 1, 2021)

Guilty, but I do when I am going out.

You wear one piece of jewellery all the time.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 3, 2021)

Guilty-ish.  I usually put on a wedding ring of some sort when I go out.  

You generally don't wear jewelry unless you're going out.


----------



## Tish (Nov 3, 2021)

Guilty 

You have trust issues with police.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 4, 2021)

Not guilty

You use an electric toothbrush


----------



## Tish (Nov 4, 2021)

Not Guilty

You have become more spiritual as you have aged.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 4, 2021)

Guilty

You exercise at a gym


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 4, 2021)

Not guilty ..I have a home gym

You've got a Masters Degree in something


----------



## StarSong (Nov 5, 2021)

Not guilty

At least some of your children have advanced degrees.


----------



## Tish (Nov 5, 2021)

Guilty

You avoid fast food.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 6, 2021)

Guilty

You almost never eat fried foods other than a rare order of french fries.


----------



## Tish (Nov 6, 2021)

Guilty

You enjoy a roast on Sundays


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2021)

Guilty with a Capital GUILTY... 

You've been married more than once


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 6, 2021)

Not Guilty

You get along with your siblings


----------



## StarSong (Nov 7, 2021)

Guilty for most but not all. 

When it comes to people in your family with whom you have little to no relationship, you've come to a personal _que sera sera_ type of peace about it.


----------



## Tish (Nov 7, 2021)

Guilty

You have dealt with an addict.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2021)

Guilty ..unfortunately more than one 

You like to walk in the rain


----------



## StarSong (Nov 8, 2021)

Guilty

You like the sound and sensation of dry leaves crunching under your feet.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2021)

Guilty...and we get plenty of that around here I can tell you... 

You feel helpless  if one of your adult children is going through an emotional pain


----------



## Tish (Nov 8, 2021)

Guilty

You are on good terms with your adult children.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 9, 2021)

Guilty (so happy and blessed to be able to say that) 

If you have more than one child, they are on good terms with one another.


----------



## Tish (Nov 9, 2021)

Guilty

You enjoy family BBQ's


----------



## StarSong (Nov 10, 2021)

Guilty - I love all family parties! 

You've gathered with all your children within the last month.


----------



## Tish (Nov 10, 2021)

Guilty

You will be attending a remembrance day event.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 11, 2021)

Not guilty

You've written a note to someone on a mirror using lipstick.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2021)

Not guilty...

You prefer your own company to having people around you all the time


----------



## Tish (Nov 11, 2021)

Guilty

You hate reality T.V.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 13, 2021)

Guilty

One of the things you hate about reality TV is that it's so heavily edited and staged that it's far from reality.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2021)

Guilty

Most of the trees  in your area have lost their leaves now


----------



## StarSong (Nov 13, 2021)

Not guilty 

Most of the trees in your area don't fully lose their leaves over winter.


----------



## Tish (Nov 13, 2021)

50/50

You enjoy gardening.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2021)

Guilty.. ( although not weeding)

You sometimes suffer from styes


----------



## Tish (Nov 14, 2021)

Not guilty

You have scratched your back against a doorway like a bear


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 14, 2021)

Guilty

You are expecting guests today


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 15, 2021)

Not Guilty...

Same question


----------



## StarSong (Nov 15, 2021)

Guilty, sort of.  My son and his wife will be staying with us for a couple of weeks while their house undergoes some renovations.  

You've received at least one package within the past week.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 15, 2021)

Guilty ( our stores are becoming places for just skeleton stock with advice to order online instead) 

Your favourite music genre is folk


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 15, 2021)

Not Guilty

You cried when a famous person died


----------



## Tish (Nov 15, 2021)

Guilty

You have watched an eclipse.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2021)

Guilty

You've seen the Aurora Borealis in real life


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 16, 2021)

Not guilty

You have a telescope for stargazing.


----------



## Tish (Nov 16, 2021)

Guilty

You have taken a photo from a telescope, using a camera.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 16, 2021)

Not guilty

You enjoy shows at planetariums.


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 17, 2021)

not guilty

you have started christmas shopping


----------



## StarSong (Nov 17, 2021)

Barely guilty

By general consensus your family is cutting back on Christmas gifts this year because nobody seems to need anything.


----------



## Tish (Nov 17, 2021)

Guilty, just giving everyone money or gift cards

You always make sure that everyone enjoys the holidays at your house.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2021)

Not guilty.. I prefer to party away from my house..

You've spent Christmas on the beach ,  Tish you're not allowed to answer this (joking)


----------



## Tish (Nov 18, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Not guilty.. I prefer to party away from my house..
> 
> You've spent Christmas on the beach ,  Tish you're not allowed to answer this (joking)


My lips are Christmasy and guiltaly sealed!  

Same Question.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2021)

*Guilty..*yes I have spent a few Christmas days on the beach in Spain...most years it's a very comfortable temperature..not hot like OZ, but pleasantly warm enough to have Christmas lunch on the beach


You have been serenaded by a musician while at a restaurant


----------



## StarSong (Nov 18, 2021)

Guilty.  Strolling mariachi bands and other musicians who performed while wandering table to table were often seen in Los Angeles restaurants throughout the 70's - 00's.  

You needed glasses starting when you were a child or teen. (I didn't, but all of my siblings did.)


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 18, 2021)

Guilty, I was about 12

You have worn contact lenses.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2021)

Guilty..

You've had your eyes lasered..


----------



## StarSong (Nov 19, 2021)

Not guilty

You've had cataract surgery


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 19, 2021)

Not guilty

You moisturize more during the cold weather.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2021)

Not guilty..about the same

You have autographs from Celebrities


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 19, 2021)

Not guilty-ish, just 1 or 2

You have contributed to political campaigns.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 19, 2021)

Guilty

Your political campaign motivation is usually to keep someone out rather than getting someone in.


----------



## Tish (Nov 19, 2021)

Not Guilty

You do background checks on Political members.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2021)

Not guilty..well not generally anyway

You have been a member of a local political party or group


----------



## StarSong (Nov 20, 2021)

Guilty

At some point in your life you've been active a feminist group.


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 20, 2021)

Not guilty

You have attended a gay wedding.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 20, 2021)

Guilty

You are having guests this week


----------



## Tish (Nov 20, 2021)

Not Guilty

You have celebrated something in the past months.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2021)

Not Guilty

You have a parent or elderly aunt or uncle , still alive


----------



## StarSong (Nov 21, 2021)

Guilty.  One aunt.

Your parents died within five years of each other.


----------



## Tish (Nov 21, 2021)

Not guilty

You like to walk on the beach.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2021)

Not on the sand  ... but along the boardwalk ..Guilty... I have many pics of walking along boardwalks in many countries

You prefer to stay in an Air BNB than a hotel when on a trip


----------



## StarSong (Nov 22, 2021)

Guilty 

It feels weird to you when married men refer to their wives as Mama, mother, or other parent name.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 22, 2021)

Guilty


You have already bought your Christmas gifts


----------



## StarSong (Nov 22, 2021)

Not guilty - but I'm in the mode.  

You're about to start Christmas baking.


----------



## Tish (Nov 22, 2021)

Not Guilty, Christmas this year is at my daughter's place.

You do not decorate for Christmas exactly 12 days from Christmas.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2021)

Not guilty...

You've had some Christmas cards sent to you already ( I have )


----------



## Tish (Nov 23, 2021)

Guilty

You never go shopping on an empty stomach.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2021)

Not guilty..( I know, I know ) 

You've booked a holiday ( vacation) for next year


----------



## Tish (Nov 24, 2021)

Not Guilty

You are artistic


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2021)

Not Guilty... _absolutely_ not unfortunately...  

Same question


----------



## StarSong (Nov 25, 2021)

Sad to say not guilty.  No artistic talents.

You've taken a drawing or painting class intended for those without an artistic bent.


----------



## Tish (Nov 25, 2021)

Not guilty

You have submitted photos you took to a competition.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 26, 2021)

Not Guilty..altho' people always tell me I should

You have  a favourite hobby


----------



## StarSong (Nov 26, 2021)

Guilty - I greatly enjoy baking 

You literally have a bucket list (I don't).


----------



## Tish (Nov 26, 2021)

Not Guilty

You have attended an Olympic event.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 27, 2021)

Guilty

You've lived in or near a city when it hosted the Olympics.


----------



## Tish (Nov 27, 2021)

Not guilty, but still went.

You can asleep without any medication.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2021)

Guilty  ( staying asleep is another matter)

You worked a summer job away from home when you were a teen


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 27, 2021)

Not Guilty

You have done most of your Holiday shopping


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2021)

Guilty.. 

It's below freezing where you are


----------



## StarSong (Nov 28, 2021)

Not guilty.  Warming trend here.  85°F here today.  

You always double knot tie shoes.


----------



## Tish (Nov 28, 2021)

Guilty

You enjoy a cold soda on a hot day.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2021)

Guilty...

You have birthdays to buy for around Christmas time


----------



## Tish (Dec 2, 2021)

Guilty My daughters

You buy Christmas toys for your furbabies.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2021)

Guilty

You don't have television in your bedrooms


----------



## Tish (Dec 3, 2021)

Guilty

You have ceiling fans.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 3, 2021)

Guilty..

You're a member of a craft group...


----------



## Tish (Dec 4, 2021)

Not Guilty ( Way too busy sewing cotton mittens for the Koalas and pouches for the Roos, before bushfire season, hits us.)

You love decorating.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2021)

False

You always keep your hair short...


----------



## Tish (Dec 5, 2021)

Not guilty

You dye your own hair


----------



## StarSong (Dec 6, 2021)

Not guilty.  I get a little bit of highlighting done every few months but when the pandemic started I decided to embrace my natural color. 

You think penguins are particularly adorable.


----------



## Tish (Dec 6, 2021)

Guilty

You think Koalas are too


----------



## StarSong (Dec 6, 2021)

Very guilty.  

You've actually seen a duck-billed platypus in real life. (I have not.)


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2021)

Guilty... 

You've visited a zoo...


----------



## StarSong (Dec 6, 2021)

Guilty.  Many, many times. 

On a scale of 1-10 for entertainment value, even the best zoo wouldn't crack 7 or above.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 6, 2021)

Guilty

You always write down your passwords in case you forget them sometimes


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2021)

Guilty..but I write them in code..

You still have a landline in your home as well as Cellphone


----------



## Tish (Dec 7, 2021)

Guilty

You have some figurines you inherited.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 8, 2021)

Guilty, but very few.  Only kept the ones I really like.

When deep dusting you consider whether you still want/love the knickknacks and dust collectors on your shelves and sometimes ditch a few of them.


----------



## Tish (Dec 8, 2021)

Guilty

You have at least one junk draw.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2021)

Guilty...

You have a head torch kept handy in case of power cuts


----------



## Tish (Dec 10, 2021)

Guilty

You have been to a waterpark.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2021)

Guilty

You've white water rafted


----------



## StarSong (Dec 11, 2021)

Guilty, but as a passenger.  Once was enough.  

Strong river rapids terrify you.


----------



## Tish (Dec 11, 2021)

Not Guilty

Your Christmas decorations are up.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 11, 2021)

Guilty

You stop decorating for Christmas when the process starts to feel less joyful...


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2021)

Guilty

You take your decorations down on Boxing day ( the day after Christmas)


----------



## StarSong (Dec 12, 2021)

Not Guilty. Usually everything is cleared and back to normal by January 10th though.  

You change home decorations seasonally.


----------



## Tish (Dec 12, 2021)

Guilty

You wear different perfumes in Summer and Winter.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2021)

Not Guilty.. ( I wear light perfumes all year round)

You've witnessed an attack on someone at some point


----------



## StarSong (Dec 13, 2021)

Not guilty, I'm happy to say.  

Physical violence disturbs you even more as you get older - violent movies affect you much more than before.


----------



## Tish (Dec 13, 2021)

Guilty

Animal cruelty enrages you.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2021)

Guilty...

You have older siblings


----------



## StarSong (Dec 14, 2021)

Guilty

You are very cautious to not waste water.


----------



## Tish (Dec 14, 2021)

Guilty

You support your local businesses.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2021)

Guilty

You shop at an indoor mall rather than a strip mall


----------



## chic (Dec 16, 2021)

Not guilty. Most of the indoor malls in my area are gone! Only shopping centers left.

You've finished your Christmas/holiday shopping.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2021)

Guilty...

You prefer fashion over classic styles


----------



## chic (Dec 16, 2021)

Not guilty. I love classic styles. You can wear them forever if they're well made and they always look elegant.  

You own more than one article of clothing that is pink.


----------



## Tish (Dec 16, 2021)

Guilty

You always wear your wedding rings.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2021)

Not guilty...

You still wear tights ( pantyhouse)


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 17, 2021)

Not guilty

You need to buy some new lingerie


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2021)

Not guilty...

You buy so much online that you forget how much cheaper some  things are in stores...


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 17, 2021)

Not Guilty

You are having many people for Holiday dinner


----------



## Tish (Dec 17, 2021)

Not guilty

You have your Christmas tree up.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 18, 2021)

Not guilty.  Stopped have a tree several years ago and don't really miss it, but the house is decorated to the nines.  

Your life is insanely busy right now.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 18, 2021)

Not guilty

You have already eaten too many holiday cookies/candies.


----------



## Tish (Dec 18, 2021)

Not Guilty

Music relaxes you.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 19, 2021)

Not guilty - music more elevates than relaxes me.  

As you've gotten older you've noticed that when you are on your feet for hours at a time your back begins to ache.


----------



## Tish (Dec 19, 2021)

No

You will still wear a mask and social distance.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 19, 2021)

Guilty

You believe in God


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2021)

Hmmmm.... I prefer to say I believe more  in a higher power...

You've practiced a different religion to the one you were born into...


----------



## Tish (Dec 20, 2021)

No

You can drive a Manual


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2021)

*yes*...that's what I have now. Most people in the Uk drive a manual car  ( altho my o/h and my dd both have automatics)

Your hair is white


----------



## Tish (Dec 21, 2021)

I wish, Not Guilty

You have test driven an electric car.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2021)

Not guilty..

Your partner is younger than you


----------



## Tish (Dec 22, 2021)

No P

Same question.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2021)

Yes... 5 years

You have more than one pet...


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 23, 2021)

Not guilty

Both of your parents had jobs outside the home.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 23, 2021)

Sometimes.. ( my father worked all the time, never out of work, my mother worked occasionally as a nurse, or various part-time jobs)

*You worked a full time job throughout your marriage *


----------



## Tish (Dec 23, 2021)

Guilty

You like to look fashionable.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 1, 2022)

Guilty..but not cheap fashion...

You buy clothing or footwear online


----------



## Tish (Jan 1, 2022)

Guilty

You have ordered wine online.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2022)

Not guilty...

You keep a record of all you have stored in your attic or basement


----------



## Tish (Jan 2, 2022)

Guilty

Your weather is unusual for this time of the year.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 3, 2022)

Not guilty

You drink wine with your dinner every night.


----------



## Tish (Jan 3, 2022)

Not guilty

You know which wine to serve with a meal.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 4, 2022)

Guilty.. well.. I know the basics anyway...

You prefer beer over wine


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 4, 2022)

Not guilty

Your spouse is/was a smoker.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 5, 2022)

true...now he vapes

_You_ are a smoker


----------



## Tish (Jan 5, 2022)

False

You have been eyeing off a Robo-vac and grass-cutting one as well.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 6, 2022)

Not guilty

Your garage easily fits 2 large vehicles


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2022)

False

You have a backscratcher


----------



## Tish (Jan 7, 2022)

Guilty

You have an Airfryer


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 9, 2022)

Not Guilty

You are adept with a sewing machine


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 10, 2022)

Not guilty

Your nails are kept short.


----------



## Tish (Jan 10, 2022)

Not Guilty

You never skip breakfast.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 11, 2022)

Not guilty...I don't eat breakfast 

You prefer to eat in the kitchen than in the dining/living room


----------



## Tish (Jan 11, 2022)

Guilty

You have a signature dish you cook very well.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 11, 2022)

True


You can see the street from your bedroom window...


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 11, 2022)

Not guilty, the driveway

You were born 100+ miles from where you now live.


----------



## Tish (Jan 12, 2022)

Guilty

You like to sing along with the music.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2022)

Guilty..no one else likes me too tho'...

You always listen to the radio in the car


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 13, 2022)

Guilty 

You like fresh-squeezed orange juice.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 14, 2022)

Not guilty..too acidic

You eat bananas on a regular basis


----------



## Tish (Jan 14, 2022)

Guilty

You can't get passionfruit pulp where you live.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 15, 2022)

Guilty...never heard of it so I presume we can't get it 

You eat Jackfruit


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 15, 2022)

Not guilty (never heard of it)

You make applesauce from scratch


----------



## Tish (Jan 16, 2022)

Not Guilty

You make a pavlova from scratch


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2022)

Not guilty.. I _could_ do it but it's just too much of a Faff..easier to buy ready made..

You have a favourite foreign food


----------



## Tish (Jan 18, 2022)

Guilty

You miss traveling


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 19, 2022)

Guilty with a capital GUILTY

You like the smell of baby powder


----------



## Tish (Jan 20, 2022)

Guilty

Your hands feel dry after using hand sanitizer.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2022)

Guilty..

You always sanitise your hands before touching a supermarket trolley (cart)


----------



## Tish (Jan 21, 2022)

True, as well as the trolley.

You always wear lipstick when going out.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 22, 2022)

Guilty... 

You prefer non-fiction to fiction


----------



## Tish (Jan 22, 2022)

Guilty

You believe in not judging people.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 22, 2022)

Guilty (ideally), but in many cases I do it anyway!

You were born at home.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 23, 2022)

Not guilty.. 

You know someone who has an aristocratic title


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 23, 2022)

Not Guilty

You have shot a gun before.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 23, 2022)

Guilty

You've been sea fishing


----------



## Tish (Jan 23, 2022)

Guilty

You have been mountain hiking.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 23, 2022)

Very Guilty...

You own a boat


----------



## Tish (Jan 24, 2022)

Guilty

You like to visit farms.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 27, 2022)

Well farmers are my near neighbours, so I would say yes... 

You've fed  a lamb


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 27, 2022)

Not guilty

You've made cheese.


----------



## Tish (Jan 27, 2022)

Not guilty.

You grind your own coffee beans


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 28, 2022)

Not Guilty.. I rarely even drink coffee at home  tbh, so instant is fine for me.,

You go out for breakfast


----------



## Tish (Jan 28, 2022)

Not of late.

You understand the rules of Cricket


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 29, 2022)

No-one understand the rules of cricket.. ..but yes , I enjoy watching cricket 

You played a sport at team level at some point in your life


----------



## Tish (Jan 29, 2022)

Yes ( Netball)

You have been river rafting.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 29, 2022)

Not guilty

You like mystery novels.


----------



## Tish (Jan 30, 2022)

Guilty

You follow someone on YouTube


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2022)

Guilty..

You have a twitter account


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 31, 2022)

Not guilty

You sleep with your socks on.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2022)

Not guilty...

You prefer science fiction to Science fact


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 31, 2022)

Not guilty (equally intriguing)

Some Disney movies make you cry.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 31, 2022)

Not guilty

You had a Polaroid camera.


----------



## Tish (Jan 31, 2022)

Guilty

You have developed your own pictures.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 1, 2022)

Not guilty...

You've ridden on the back of a wild animal... elephant/camel etc..


----------



## Tish (Feb 2, 2022)

Yes, a camel.

You like white and beige tones.


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 2, 2022)

Not guilty

You enjoyed Downton Abbey


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 3, 2022)

Not guilty...it was horribly historically inaccurate 

You watch TV every night


----------



## Tish (Feb 3, 2022)

Guilty

You have cloth rather than paper napkins.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2022)

Not Guilty

You watch reality TV..


----------



## Tish (Feb 4, 2022)

Not Guilty

You take vitamin supplements.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 5, 2022)

Guilty

You've suffered from gout


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 5, 2022)

Not guilty

You can chop wood.


----------



## Tish (Feb 5, 2022)

Guilty

You have a favorite pair of jeans


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 6, 2022)

Guilty..

You've been divorced


----------



## Tish (Feb 6, 2022)

Not Guilty

You love gardening


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 7, 2022)

*Not guilty.*. I do it, and I enjoy it at times because I have large gardens, but it's hard work but  I don't love it... 

You're an avid people watcher


----------



## Tish (Feb 7, 2022)

Not guilty

Your Furbaby/Featherbaby get's a treat every day


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2022)

N/A...no furbabies.. 

You use a wireless computer  mouse...


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 8, 2022)

Not guilty (no mouse)

You ate Asian food in the past week.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 8, 2022)

Guilty

You own a second home.


----------



## Tish (Feb 8, 2022)

Not Guilty

You own your car outright.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2022)

Guilty

You travel by public transport sometimes


----------



## Tish (Feb 10, 2022)

Guilty

You have noticed a rise in grocery prices.


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 11, 2022)

Guilty

You have more than 6 houseplants.


----------



## Tish (Feb 11, 2022)

Not Guilty

You have been scuba diving.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2022)

Not guilty, it's something I've always wanted to do...

You've seen a whale in real life in the ocean


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 12, 2022)

Not guilty

You are nervous flying over the ocean.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2022)

Not guilty...

You've been on an ocean cruise..


----------



## Tish (Feb 12, 2022)

Guilty

You can ski


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2022)

Not Guilty

You've worked at more than 10 different jobs in your life...


----------



## Tish (Feb 15, 2022)

Not Guilty

Same Question


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 25, 2022)

Guilty if you include part-time jobs...

You only shop in your own town or city....


----------



## Tish (Feb 25, 2022)

Guilty

You love farmer markets


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 25, 2022)

Not guilty..overpriced mostly...

You live close to farmland


----------



## Tish (Feb 26, 2022)

Guilty

You have a herb garden


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2022)

Not a herb Garden Per se... I do have a large bay tree.. ( I used to have rosemary, and Coriander )

You grow flowers in your front garden as well as the rear garden...


----------



## Tish (Feb 27, 2022)

Mainly the front.

You like the smell of Lavander


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2022)

Not guilty...

You equate certain smells with your childhood


----------



## Tish (Mar 1, 2022)

Guilty

You cook recipes that your mum/ nan cooked.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 3, 2022)

Not really guilty ( soup only)...my mum and gran couldn't cook


You use a debit card more often than a credit card


----------



## Tish (Mar 3, 2022)

Guilty

You like trying foreign cuisine


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 5, 2022)

Guilty.. 

You've owned a car  at some time that was a heap of junk


----------



## Tish (Mar 5, 2022)

Guilty

When on holiday, you prefer to rent a house rather than stay in a hotel.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 5, 2022)

Guilty... 

You start buying Christmas gifts in January


----------



## Tish (Mar 6, 2022)

Guilty   

You enjoy creating things.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2022)

Not guilty.. well not crafts  anyway 

You often get reward points or gift cards from online retailers


----------



## Tish (Mar 8, 2022)

Guilty

You own a prepaid cell phone.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2022)

False mine is on contract

You have slogans on your coffee mugs


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 9, 2022)

True

You won't let someone smoke in your house?


----------



## Tish (Mar 9, 2022)

True

You like to treat yourself to a coffee when out shopping.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2022)

True..

You've mowed your lawn for the first time this year


----------



## Tish (Mar 10, 2022)

False

Same question.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 11, 2022)

Guilty, I did it yesterday..

You go to the nail salon regularly


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 11, 2022)

Not guilty

Much of your wardrobe is black


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2022)

Not guilty.. just a few things.. I have long blonde hair and black clothing is my enemy 

You enjoy going to weddings


----------



## Tish (Mar 14, 2022)

Guilty

In Winter you like comfort food.


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 14, 2022)

Guilty, year-round actually!

You make your bed every day


----------



## Tish (Mar 14, 2022)

Guilty

You wash your floors daily.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2022)

Not guilty.. every other day 

You're interested in everything about the solar system


----------



## Tish (Mar 15, 2022)

Guilty

You are a Dontown Abby fan.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2022)

Not Guilty

Your Tv is on from morning to night


----------



## Tish (Mar 16, 2022)

Not guilty

You still have some vinyl records


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2022)

Guilty.. I have all the remaining 45's from my teen years... in the loft

You had an 8 track in your car at one time


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 16, 2022)

Not Guilty

At least one of your cars was a convertible


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2022)

Not guilty....

The cherry blossoms are all out where you live


----------



## Tish (Mar 17, 2022)

Not Guilty

You would like a Jacaranda tree.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 19, 2022)

Guilty...Had to look it up...it's Gorgeous...


You've got a flowering tree on your property


----------



## Tish (Mar 19, 2022)

Guilty a Cherry blossom, but it's not at the moment.

When you hear of a rock band member that has died, you still think of them as young.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 19, 2022)

Guilty...

You and your significant other have very different tastes in music


----------



## Tish (Mar 20, 2022)

We certainly did.

You can wear the colour red confidently.


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 21, 2022)

Guilty

Your complexion is fair


----------



## Tish (Mar 21, 2022)

Guilty

You attend musicals.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2022)

Guilty

You prefer sweet to savoury


----------



## Tish (Mar 22, 2022)

Not Guilty

You know which wine goes with what food.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 27, 2022)

aside from white & red.. (fish and meat)... Not guilty 

You can  still climb a tree if you had to...


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 27, 2022)

Not Guilty (never could)

You made prank phone calls as a kid/teen.


----------



## Tish (Mar 27, 2022)

Guilty

You have played marbles when you were younger


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 27, 2022)

Guilty

You have brothers


----------



## Tish (Mar 28, 2022)

Not Guilty

You support endangered animals.


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 29, 2022)

Not guilty, if you mean financially

You have a quick temper


----------



## Tish (Mar 29, 2022)

Not Guilty

You have replaced your car's front window in the last 18 months.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2022)

Not guilty..


Your car is silver coloured


----------



## Tish (Mar 30, 2022)

Guilty

You wish you learned to Crochet and Knit


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2022)

Not guilty.. I can do both

You think of yourself as being politically minded


----------



## Tish (Mar 31, 2022)

Not Guilty

There is an election looming sometime this year, where you live.


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 31, 2022)

Guilty

You own asparagus tongs


----------



## Tish (Apr 1, 2022)

Not Guilty

You don't like canned soup


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 2, 2022)

Guilty.. can't stand canned soup 

You mostly use your microwave or air fryer for cooking


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 3, 2022)

Not guilty, mostly for heating up leftovers (no air fryer)

You have a current/valid passport.


----------



## Tish (Apr 3, 2022)

Guilty

You have a dental check twice a year


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 3, 2022)

Guilty.. in fact I've got a dentist appointment this week ..

You've visited the capital of your country


----------



## Tish (Apr 4, 2022)

Guilty

You can name all the states in your country


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 5, 2022)

No states in this country...

You have arthritis somewhere in your body


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 5, 2022)

Guilty

Do you wish you could turn back time?


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 5, 2022)

Not guilty

You wish you had a pet.


----------



## Tish (Apr 5, 2022)

Not Guilty, have enough of them.

You have boycotted a few companies.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 6, 2022)

None that I can think of .....a few people tho'... 

Your country has seen rent high increases in domestic bills...


----------



## Tish (Apr 7, 2022)

Guilty, especially in South Australia for some reason.

You are sick of fuel shortages and overpriced fuel when you can get it. (I am so over it)


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 8, 2022)

Not guilty (no car)

You are/were often late arriving at your job.


----------



## Tish (Apr 8, 2022)

Not Guilty

You prefer rugs as floor coverings, rather than carpet.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 8, 2022)

Not guilty..I like both...

You have a wooden floor in your livingroom


----------



## Tish (Apr 9, 2022)

True

You have a standing mirror


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 9, 2022)

Guilty

You have a wall of framed family photos.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 10, 2022)

False..( I have one framed photo of my DD on the wall and  2 of the dogs ).... all the rest are art , and some of my own photographs enlarged 

Same question


----------



## Tish (Apr 10, 2022)

False

You have a tapestry hanging on a wall


----------



## Gemma (Apr 10, 2022)

Not guilty

You would consider yourself a good cook.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 11, 2022)

Guilty

You have been out somewhere today


----------



## Tish (Apr 11, 2022)

Guilty

You live in a quiet street.


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 12, 2022)

Guilty

You have a police station less than 1 mile away.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2022)

Not guilty...

You travel into your nearest city regularly


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 12, 2022)

Not Guilty

You have lied to avoid someone coming to visit you?


----------



## Tish (Apr 12, 2022)

Guilty

You use a percolator for coffee.


----------



## tinytn (Apr 12, 2022)

Not Guilty

You take naps almost every day'


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 12, 2022)

Guilty 

You have a matching sofa/loveseat set


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2022)

Guilty...burgundy leather 

You wear a watch when you leave the house


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 13, 2022)

Guilty

Do you worry a lot?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2022)

Guilty..

You have your hair cut every couple of months


----------



## Tish (Apr 13, 2022)

Guilty

You check fashion trends


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 14, 2022)

Not guilty..

You're going to an Easter party of some type this weekend


----------



## Tish (Apr 14, 2022)

Not Guilty

You have had a Pavlova before.


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 14, 2022)

Not guilty 

Your spouse was adopted.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 15, 2022)

Not guilty

_You _were adopted or fostered


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 15, 2022)

Not guilty

You worked in a factory.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 15, 2022)

Guilty, when I first left school.., I worked for a month in an underwear factory 

You had more than 2 children


----------



## Tish (Apr 15, 2022)

Guilty

Someone in your family is pregnant


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 17, 2022)

Not guilty

You always keep some cash handy in your pocket..


----------



## Tish (Apr 17, 2022)

Guilty

You enjoy watching surfing competitions


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 18, 2022)

Not guilty

You've taken a cab in the past week


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2022)

Not guilty

You have a home office


----------



## Tish (Apr 18, 2022)

Guilty

You sometimes wonder if the price of ink for your printer is worth it, or to buy a new printer instead.


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 19, 2022)

Not guilty (no printer)

You have visited Russia


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 19, 2022)

Not guilty..

You've visited the country that over the border from yours


----------



## StarSong (Apr 19, 2022)

Guilty.  Both of them numerous times. 

You have at least one godchild.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 19, 2022)

Not Guilty

Same question


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 19, 2022)

Not guilty

You take your tea with lemon


----------



## Tish (Apr 19, 2022)

Guilty

You like blue veined cheese


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2022)

Guilty

Your parents were immigrants


----------



## StarSong (Apr 20, 2022)

Not guilty

Some of your grandparents were immigrants


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 20, 2022)

Guilty, all 4

Your primary physician is a female


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 20, 2022)

Guilty

You have a favorite TV show


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2022)

Guilty

You watch daytime TV


----------



## Tish (Apr 20, 2022)

Not Guilty

You prefer to buy your fish from a market


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 21, 2022)

Not guilty

You have a cultured pearl necklace


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2022)

Not Guilty..

You're superstitious


----------



## Tish (Apr 22, 2022)

Not Guilty

You own an Opal


----------



## Gemma (Apr 22, 2022)

Guilty

You have tried your hand at making jewelry.


----------



## Tish (Apr 23, 2022)

Guilty

You still play board games.


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 23, 2022)

Guilty

You've worked in a hospital/doctor's office


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2022)

Not Guilty

You have false teeth


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 24, 2022)

Not guilty

You prefer booths over tables in restaurants


----------



## Tish (Apr 24, 2022)

Guilty

You still have friends from school


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2022)

Not guilty

You're on a diet


----------



## Tish (Apr 25, 2022)

Not Guilty

You come from a Large family


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 26, 2022)

Not guilty

You know someone who has 8+ kids


----------



## Tish (Apr 26, 2022)

Not Guilty

You Played a team sport in Highschool.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 27, 2022)

Guilty.. netball & Hockey

You like jam ( jelly ) on your toast


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 27, 2022)

Guilty, sometimes

You have had a tarot card reading


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 27, 2022)

Guilty..but just a general reading...

Same question


----------



## Tish (Apr 27, 2022)

Not Guilty

You follow someone on YouTube


----------



## Gemma (Apr 27, 2022)

Not Guilty

You have an active account at Facebook.


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 28, 2022)

Guilty

Your mood changes frequently


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 28, 2022)

Not guilty..

You're a night owl..


----------



## Gemma (Apr 28, 2022)

Guilty

You fall asleep as soon as your head hits the pillow.


----------



## Tish (Apr 28, 2022)

Guilty

You have a fish pond


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2022)

Not guilty..

You have a side gate at your property


----------



## Tish (Apr 29, 2022)

Guilty

You have a leaf blower


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 30, 2022)

Guilty

You have a barn..


----------



## Tish (May 1, 2022)

Guilty

You prefer earth tones


----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2022)

Not Guilty

You always take a hand/shoulder bag with you when you go out


----------



## Tish (May 2, 2022)

Guilty

You never leave the house without your phone


----------



## Bella (May 2, 2022)

Not Guilty.

You post on Senior Forums when you should be doing other things.


----------



## Gemma (May 3, 2022)

Not guilty

You watch game shows on TV.


----------



## hollydolly (May 3, 2022)

Not guilty... 

You like your steak rare


----------



## Bella (May 3, 2022)

Guilty!

You like shellfish.


----------



## Tish (May 3, 2022)

Guilty

You have a signature dish


----------



## Pink Biz (May 3, 2022)

Guilty, a veg and a cookie! 

You have more than 5 grandkids.


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2022)

Not guilty

You have furkids


----------



## Pink Biz (May 4, 2022)

_Not guilty

You have kept your wedding clothes._


----------



## Bella (May 4, 2022)

Not Guilty.

You've searched for an old friend via the internet and found them.


----------



## Pink Biz (May 4, 2022)

_Guilty

You have owned a small business._


----------



## Tish (May 4, 2022)

Guilty

You have worn contact lenses


----------



## Bella (May 5, 2022)

Guilty

You still wear high heels when you dress up for a wedding or special occasion.


----------



## hollydolly (May 6, 2022)

Guilty..but not stiletto..

You have a neighbour with a noisy vehicle


----------



## Pink Biz (May 6, 2022)

Don't know...parking spaces aren't near my apartment

Your surname was altered by immigrant ancestors.


----------



## hollydolly (May 6, 2022)

Not guilty..my surname is a traditional Scottish Gaelic  Clan name 


You use a charging bank rather than a traditional wire charger for your phone


----------



## Tish (May 6, 2022)

Not guilty ( only use a charging bank when I can't use a traditional one)

You have a landline.


----------



## Bella (May 6, 2022)

Guilty

You play music and dance around the house.


----------



## hollydolly (May 7, 2022)

Guilty

You vacuum your own car


----------



## Gemma (May 7, 2022)

Guilty

You hand wax your vehicle


----------



## Tish (May 7, 2022)

Guilty

You change your cars oil by yourself


----------



## Gemma (May 7, 2022)

Guilty

You have operated a chainsaw


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2022)

Guilty... just the other day in fact..

You always eat breakfast


----------



## StarSong (May 8, 2022)

Guilty

For a long period of your life you skipped breakfast.


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2022)

Guilty...still do..., I eat about 2 hours after rising..

You prefer something cold for breakfast


----------



## Bella (May 8, 2022)

Not Guilty

You always wear makeup, even if you just run to the store.


----------



## Pink Biz (May 8, 2022)

Not guilty

You like scary movies.


----------



## Bella (May 8, 2022)

Not Guilty

You like Indy flicks.


----------



## Tish (May 8, 2022)

Not Guilty

You like maxi dresses


----------



## hollydolly (May 9, 2022)

Guilty...

You wear Cammo trousers


----------



## Bella (May 9, 2022)

Not Guilty.

You wear leggings.


----------



## StarSong (May 9, 2022)

Not guilty

You generally avoid latex and spandex outerwear.


----------



## Pink Biz (May 9, 2022)

Guilty!

You have a leather jacket/coat


----------



## StarSong (May 9, 2022)

Guilty - it's an oldie but goodie!  

You have own way more jackets, coats and sweatshirts than you need.


----------



## Tish (May 9, 2022)

Guilty ( They go with my shoes)

You can't resist sales.


----------



## Bella (May 9, 2022)

Not Guilty.

You love shopping!


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2022)

Not guilty.. not so much these days tbh 

You're interested in the British Royal Family


----------



## StarSong (May 10, 2022)

Not guilty.  

You eat onions in some form nearly every day.


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2022)

How very dare you.... ^^^^ 

No..to the onions... you wash your car every week...


----------



## Tish (May 10, 2022)

Guilty

You watch the news twice a day.


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2022)

Not guilty..but I do read it a few times a day 

You're going to buy a smaller car now that fuel is so expensive


----------



## StarSong (May 11, 2022)

Not guilty.  Bought a 2017 RAV4 Hybrid in February 2019.  For once, my timing was perfect because used car prices shot up when the pandemic started a month later.

You sometimes drink tea with milk and sugar, other times with lemon.


----------



## Pink Biz (May 11, 2022)

Not guilty, very rarely drink tea

You've used your air conditioning this week.


----------



## StarSong (May 11, 2022)

Not guilty yet, thank goodness.  

For much of the year your home needs neither heat nor AC.


----------



## Tish (May 11, 2022)

Not Guilty

Food in your area has gone up in price.


----------



## Bella (May 11, 2022)

Guilty! ... If it keeps"up"people will soon be dumpster diving to feed themselves and their families!

You eat out or get take-out once a week.


----------



## StarSong (May 12, 2022)

Not guilty.  More like once every other week these days.  

You've noticed that percentage-wise, restaurant and take-out prices have ratcheted up far more than grocery store prices.


----------



## hollydolly (May 12, 2022)

Not guilty.. because for the last few months I've not really been eating out...

Your nearest beach is less than 70 miles away


----------



## Tish (May 12, 2022)

Not Guilty

You mend your own clothes


----------



## StarSong (May 13, 2022)

Guilty-ish. My clothing rarely needs mending but I can fix a seam or sew a button when necessary.  

You typically retire your clothing because it's stained, out of style, doesn't fit well or you tire of it, rather than because it's worn out.


----------



## Tish (May 13, 2022)

Guilty

You make your own gravy


----------



## Bella (May 13, 2022)

Guilty

You like popcorn.


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2022)

Not guilty..

You've plans to go somewhere nice today


----------



## Pink Biz (May 14, 2022)

Not guilty

Your washing machine is a top loader.


----------



## Sassycakes (May 14, 2022)

Guilty

You need to take a nap now?


----------



## Tish (May 14, 2022)

Not Guilty

You watch cooking shows


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2022)

Not guilty.. ( I actually hate them with a passion)..

You watch daytime TV


----------



## Bella (May 15, 2022)

Not Guilty

You have a favorite cocktail.


----------



## Tish (May 15, 2022)

Guilty

You have more than one tree in your yard


----------



## Bella (May 15, 2022)

Guilty

You like to shower rather than take a bath.


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2022)

Guilty

You prefer to shower in the morning...


----------



## Tish (May 16, 2022)

Guilty

You enjoy learning about History


----------



## Pink Biz (May 16, 2022)

Guilty

You are creeped out by clowns.


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2022)

Not guilty.. altho',  I don't find them amusing..

You like the circus


----------



## Gemma (May 17, 2022)

Not guilty

You have attended an Ice Capade.


----------



## Bella (May 17, 2022)

Guilty. My father loved the Ice Capades and took me to see them many times when I was a child. 

You like live theater.


----------



## Tish (May 17, 2022)

Not Guilty

You can ski


----------



## Gemma (May 17, 2022)

Guilty....water, snow and cross country

You like to play in the snow during the winter.


----------



## Pink Biz (May 17, 2022)

Not guilty

You have a family member in the military.


----------



## Bella (May 17, 2022)

Not guilty. In the past, yes, but not now.

You have a doctor in your family.


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2022)

*Not Guilty..*. in these post pandemic days when we can't get to see a Doctor , I _wish_ we had one in the family..

You have a degree..


----------



## Bella (May 18, 2022)

Guilty.

You like ice cream.


----------



## Tish (May 18, 2022)

Guilty

You like handmade gifts.


----------



## Bella (May 18, 2022)

Guilty

You like to fly.


----------



## hollydolly (May 19, 2022)

Guilty - but I hate the airport experience in the UK

You're going abroad this summer for holidays


----------



## Pink Biz (May 19, 2022)

Not guilty

You have 4+ members of SF on 'ignore'


----------



## Bella (May 19, 2022)

Not Guilty. I generally don't like to ignore people. I've only put one person on ignore for his insulting comments about me and others.

You like flea markets.


----------



## Tish (May 19, 2022)

Guilty

You have a warm drink in the afternoon.


----------



## hollydolly (May 20, 2022)

Guilty..

You would describe yourself as laid back


----------



## Pink Biz (May 20, 2022)

Not guilty, but others do!

Your first full-time job lasted 2+ years.


----------



## Tish (May 20, 2022)

True

You make your own gravy.


----------



## Bella (May 20, 2022)

True

You wish you were younger.


----------



## Pink Biz (May 20, 2022)

Guilty

Your bedroom has an adjoining bathroom.


----------



## Bella (May 21, 2022)

Guilty

You like to watch the sun set.


----------



## hollydolly (May 21, 2022)

True

Ditto the sunrise...


----------



## Tish (May 21, 2022)

Guilty

You have updated something in your house in the past 6 months.


----------



## Bella (May 21, 2022)

Guilty

You have a vegetable garden.


----------



## hollydolly (May 22, 2022)

Not guilty...not any more

You always try to go somewhere on a Sunday


----------



## Bella (May 22, 2022)

Not Guilty. Sunday visiting is a thing of the past. 

You like Dolly Parton.


----------



## Sassycakes (May 22, 2022)

Guilty

You watch the same shows every week?


----------



## Bella (May 22, 2022)

Guilty

You like black licorice.


----------



## Citygirl (May 22, 2022)

*Not guilty

Ever live on a farm?*


----------



## hollydolly (May 22, 2022)

Not Guilty

Ever travel abroad alone ?


----------



## Gemma (May 22, 2022)

Not guilty

Ever get strung by a hornet?


----------



## Tish (May 22, 2022)

Not guilty and want to keep it that way.

You eat out once a month.


----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2022)

I was stung by a hornet when I was in my 20's... it flew up my skirt, and stung me on the top of my leg..  it was horrendous pain.. 

Guilty to the eating out..  not as much tho' since hubs has gone 

You prefer prescription specs over shop bought readers..


----------



## Bella (May 23, 2022)

Guilty. Gotta have 'em. Can't see diddly without 'em. 

You like the beach.


----------



## Colleen (May 23, 2022)

Guilty! Love the beach. Grew up close to Lake Huron in MI and also lived in Myrtle Beach, SC and Brownsville, TX.

You watch what your neighbors are doing.


----------



## Gemma (May 23, 2022)

Not guilty

If you are invited to a picnic, you always bring a dish to share.


----------



## Colleen (May 23, 2022)

Guilty. Usually a sheet cake 

Do you still wear perfume?


----------



## Tish (May 23, 2022)

Guilty

You make your own bread


----------



## hollydolly (May 24, 2022)

Guilty...sometimes

You have a collection of something


----------



## Bella (May 24, 2022)

Guilty... I have a collection of vintage handbags and gloves. 

You clean your own house.


----------



## Gemma (May 24, 2022)

Guilty

You cook on a gas stove.


----------



## Pink Biz (May 24, 2022)

Guilty

Your kitchen has a wall clock.


----------



## Bella (May 24, 2022)

Guilty

You make soup.


----------



## hollydolly (May 24, 2022)

Guilty...

You nap during the day


----------



## Tish (May 24, 2022)

Not Guilty

You take a daily medication.


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2022)

Guilty

You use paper plates


----------



## Bella (May 25, 2022)

Not guilty ... mostly. If I bake something that I'm sharing, I usually deliver it on a paper plate, so I don't have to hassle them with returning my china plate.

You like herbal tea.


----------



## Tish (May 25, 2022)

Guilty

You like Fish and Chips


----------



## Bella (May 25, 2022)

Guilty

You like action & adventure films.


----------



## hollydolly (May 26, 2022)

Guilty

You eat chocolate most days


----------



## Bella (May 26, 2022)

Guilty. This is a necessity, lol! 

You like pastries.


----------



## Tish (May 26, 2022)

Somewhat Guilty

You make your own sausage rolls


----------



## Bella (May 26, 2022)

Not guilty

You like birds.


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2022)

Guilty... some..

You've visited a Zoo..


----------



## Tish (May 27, 2022)

Guilty about 30years ago

You don't like circuses


----------



## Pink Biz (May 28, 2022)

I can take 'em or leave 'em.

You have ordered from Ebay this week.


----------



## hollydolly (May 28, 2022)

Guilty... which is coincidental you should ask because it's the first time in about 5 years or more..

Same question


----------



## Tish (May 28, 2022)

Not Guilty, I am still pissed off at them. Their refund policy sucks.

You need to buy new shoes.


----------



## Bella (May 28, 2022)

Guilty. I need new flip-flops.

You don't like hot weather.


----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2022)

Not Guilty

You wear maxi or midi dresses in summer


----------



## Tish (May 29, 2022)

Guilty

You like Avacado


----------



## Bella (May 29, 2022)

Guilty

You like Brussels sprouts.


----------



## Pink Biz (May 29, 2022)

Guilty

You proposed to your spouse.


----------



## Bella (May 30, 2022)

Not guilty.

You are brunette.


----------



## Owlivia (May 30, 2022)

Guilty, very dark

You have never jumped off a dock.


----------



## Bella (May 30, 2022)

Not guilty.

You like to fish.


----------



## Pink Biz (May 30, 2022)

Not guilty

You grew up in a large city.


----------



## Bella (May 30, 2022)

Guilty

You like city life.


----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2022)

Guilty

You would describe yourself as an introvert


----------



## Bella (May 31, 2022)

Guilty(ish), I'm an introverted extrovert. 

You would rather read than watch TV.


----------



## Tish (Jun 1, 2022)

Guilty

You are still a member of your local library


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2022)

Guilty

You've eaten at a Motorway Service station


----------



## Tish (Jun 2, 2022)

Guilty ( I was pleasantly surprised)

You have a feature wall that is painted boldly.


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 3, 2022)

Guilty?  Depends what the viewer sees as bold.  

When visiting outside your area, you try "local" cuisine.


----------



## Tish (Jun 3, 2022)

Guilty ( All the time)

You enjoy a bargain.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 4, 2022)

Guilty

You've worn Fake tan


----------



## Bella (Jun 4, 2022)

Not guilty

You like amusement parks.


----------



## Gemma (Jun 4, 2022)

Not guilty

You have been to a funeral recently.


----------



## Bella (Jun 4, 2022)

Guilty

You like sushi.


----------



## Tish (Jun 4, 2022)

Guilty

You are on first-name basis with your local stores


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 5, 2022)

Not Guilty

You live on a busy road


----------



## ossian (Jun 5, 2022)

Not guilty

You hda an alcoholic drink last night?


----------



## Bella (Jun 5, 2022)

Guilty - A Moscow Mule. 

You play a musical instrument.


----------



## ossian (Jun 5, 2022)

Guilty

You believe in Santa Claus?


----------



## Bella (Jun 5, 2022)

Guilty. Duh! Last Christmas, there was a big guy with a white beard in a red suit stuck in my chimney. He tried to deny he was Santa, but when I saw his sleigh on my roof, I knew it was him! I suggested he consider eating fewer cookies because next year I plan on lighting a fire.  



You believe in the Loch Ness Monster.


----------



## Tish (Jun 5, 2022)

Not Guilty

You prefer receiving chocolate to flowers.


----------



## Bella (Jun 5, 2022)

Guilty! 

You like science fiction.


----------



## ossian (Jun 6, 2022)

Not guilty

You like doing jigsaws?


----------



## Bella (Jun 6, 2022)

Not guilty

You dance a jig.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2022)

Guilty

You watched the Queen's Jubilee on TV


----------



## ossian (Jun 6, 2022)

Not guilty

You went for a walk last weekend?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2022)

Not guilty

you have a canal or river close to your home


----------



## Bella (Jun 6, 2022)

Guilty - Both

You like pretzels.


----------



## Tish (Jun 6, 2022)

Guilty

You prefer your steak grilled rather than fried.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 6, 2022)

Guilty

You have a millionaire family member.


----------



## Bella (Jun 6, 2022)

Guilty. A multi-millionaire ahole cousin, lol, and a nice one who owns an island.  

You wish you were a millionaire.


----------



## ossian (Jun 7, 2022)

Guilty

You can't resist a bargain?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 7, 2022)

Not guilty... depends what it is..

Painting is your hobby


----------



## ossian (Jun 7, 2022)

Not guilty

You enjoy Scandi Noir dramas?


----------



## Tish (Jun 7, 2022)

Not Guilty

You like reading biographies.


----------



## Bella (Jun 7, 2022)

Guilty

You have a fireplace.


----------



## ossian (Jun 8, 2022)

Not guilty

You keep your car in a garage


----------



## Bella (Jun 8, 2022)

Not guilty. There's no room in my garage for a car! 

You mow your lawn.


----------



## ossian (Jun 8, 2022)

Not guilty........ a gardener makes a much better job than I do. Leaving me to get on with the technical and more important tasks of looking after the plants. Though I did fertilise the lawn yesterday.

You grow your own plants?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2022)

Guilty...

 I prefer to do it as opposed to growing other peoples' plants 

You collect something valuable or potentially valuable


----------



## Tish (Jun 8, 2022)

Guilty

You enjoy Dancing


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 9, 2022)

Guilty

You carry mouthwash in your bag or car..


----------



## ossian (Jun 9, 2022)

Not guilty

You carry hand sanitiser in your car?


----------



## Tish (Jun 9, 2022)

Guilty

You buy in bulk


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 9, 2022)

not guilty

you too are putting sweet water out for the humming birds


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2022)

Not guilty..no hummingbirds here 

You put nuts out for the hedgehogs


----------



## Bella (Jun 10, 2022)

Not guilty. No hedgehogs here. I have a pesky groundhog but I don't feed him. He helps himself, lol. 

You have a bird bath.


----------



## Tish (Jun 10, 2022)

Guilty

You have a fishpond


----------



## Bella (Jun 10, 2022)

Not guilty

You have a swimming pool.


----------



## Tish (Jun 11, 2022)

Not Guilty

You are/have been a coach


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 12, 2022)

Not guilty

You listen to "talk" radio.


----------



## Tish (Jun 12, 2022)

Not Guilty

You play music while cleaning.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 13, 2022)

Guilty sometimes.. not always 

You've worked in a Cinema or Theatre


----------



## Tish (Jun 13, 2022)

Not Guilty

You attend church at least once a year


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 14, 2022)

Not guilty

You have been skinny-dipping.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2022)

Not guilty

Your skin naturally tans


----------



## Tish (Jun 15, 2022)

Not Guilty

You enjoy sleeping in


----------



## Gemma (Jun 16, 2022)

Not guilty

You go to bed early.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 16, 2022)

10 pm which is earlier than any other period of my adulthood.

You often get up earlier than intended because your body decides it has had enough sleep.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2022)

Guilty

You eat less in summer than winter


----------



## Tish (Jun 16, 2022)

Guilty

You have an old fashioned alarm clock


----------



## StarSong (Jun 16, 2022)

Wind up type?  Not guilty

You have at least 4 different types of salt in your pantry


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 16, 2022)

Not guilty

Same question for *pepper*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2022)

Not guilty

You have very fragrant plants growing in your garden


----------



## Tish (Jun 17, 2022)

Not Guilty

You prefer to read at night.


----------



## RubyK (Jun 17, 2022)

Guilty

You borrow all your books from the library.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2022)

Not guilty

you prefer to use a kindle to read books


----------



## Gemma (Jun 18, 2022)

Not guilty...prefer a hard cover book.

You have more than 4 mirrors in your home.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 18, 2022)

Guilty

You sometimes procrastinate before doing things on your to-do list, then after finally doing them you wonder why you thought they'd be such a big deal or energy drain.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2022)

Guilty

You have more than 2 credit cards


----------



## Tish (Jun 18, 2022)

Guilty

You prefer to shower at night.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 18, 2022)

Not guilty

You like playing Charades.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 19, 2022)

Guilty, though I haven't done so in years.  

You receive at least 100 emails a day.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 19, 2022)

Not guilty

You enjoyed biology and/or chemistry in school.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 19, 2022)

Very not guilty.  However - and this brings me to my question: 

You find most science and history far more interesting as an adult than when you were in school.


----------



## Tish (Jun 19, 2022)

Guilty

You like eating out once a week


----------



## Right Now (Jun 19, 2022)

Not guilty.

You have at least one clock in every room.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 19, 2022)

Not guilty

Same question but for *wastebaskets*.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 20, 2022)

Guilty

You have reed diffusers or some other aromatic device in each room


----------



## Right Now (Jun 20, 2022)

Not guilty

You wear sunglasses whenever you are outside.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 20, 2022)

Guilty

You have something other than keys on your keyring


----------



## Tish (Jun 20, 2022)

Guilty

You still work part time


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 21, 2022)

not guilty.. I work Full time at home...  

You use a magnifying mirror


----------



## StarSong (Jun 21, 2022)

Guilty

You rarely light your magnifying mirror.


----------



## Tish (Jun 21, 2022)

Not Guilty

You don't but glamour magazines


----------



## StarSong (Jun 22, 2022)

Guilty.  Never did.  

You think most glamour-type magazine articles get paid by the products they tout in their ratings.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2022)

Guilty..I know for a fact they do...

You get your car serviced annually...


----------



## Gemma (Jun 22, 2022)

Not guilty...do it more than annually.

You know how to service your own vehicle.


----------



## Tish (Jun 22, 2022)

Guilty

You have lived through an Earthquake.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 23, 2022)

Guilty, several times over, including a very destructive one.  My (previously clean) kitchen after that shaker:    



You've lived through any kind of natural disaster - flood, fire, eq, tornado, hurricane, etc.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 23, 2022)

Guilty.. a tornado tore off my roof in Spain..

If you lived in a disaster prone area would you move ?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 23, 2022)

Not guilty.  Obviously.  

You've always got cookies in your freezer - store bought or homemade.


----------



## Tish (Jun 23, 2022)

Not Guilty, but thank you for that awesome idea.

You have had your gutters cleaned in the past month.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 23, 2022)

Not guilty, I had them done a few months ago... but I clean the downpipe gutters myself.. 

You  routinely paint your toe-nails


----------



## StarSong (Jun 23, 2022)

Not guilty, but I should. Haven't had a salon pedicure in about 2-1/2 years... shortly before the pandemic started. Am out of the habit now.

You almost always have popsicles in your freezer.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 23, 2022)

Not guilty, but I have some right now!

You wear gloves when you houseclean.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 24, 2022)

Guilty... but not dusting or vacc'ing

You take your coffee strong


----------



## StarSong (Jun 24, 2022)

Not guilty.  Medium roast, medium strength.  

If you drink coffee, you add a creamer and/or sweetener.


----------



## Tish (Jun 24, 2022)

Not Guilty, I like mine black

You have been on a short holiday in the past few months.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2022)

Not guilty

You still peel potatoes rather than using ready prepared


----------



## StarSong (Jun 25, 2022)

Not guilty, but only because I leave the peels on my potatoes, even when I mash them.  

When following a soup, stew, casserole or other recipe that includes vegetables like carrots and celery, you almost never put them in when the recipe states, but instead hold out until near the end so they don't turn to mush.


----------



## Tish (Jun 25, 2022)

Guilty, I do the same with Brocolli and Cauliflower

You have different cutting boards for different things.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 25, 2022)

Guilty.  I use a separate wood cutting board for bread and pizza.  Since I don't cook or eat meat, all my other cutting boards are multi purpose.

You hate turning on the oven when you're running the AC.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 26, 2022)

N/A... I don't have AC. here ..but as a matter of interest to you , in Spain, I cannot run the AC and the oven/washing machine/dryer..et al.. at the same time or I blow all the fuses 

You have neighbours who D-I-Y a lot... or repair cars...


----------



## Tish (Jun 26, 2022)

Not Guilty

You have solar lights in your garden


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 26, 2022)

guilty

you have a fountain in your garden


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 27, 2022)

Guilty


You have a garden gate


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 27, 2022)

not guilty

you have many of your favourite flowers in your garden...


----------



## Tish (Jun 27, 2022)

Guilty

You are a star watcher


----------



## StarSong (Jun 27, 2022)

Maybe guilty, maybe not.   I don't actually know what it means to be a star watcher, but I do like looking up at the stars.

You've taken a trans oceanic cruise.  (Best star views I've ever seen were while crossing the Atlantic. )


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2022)

Not Guilty... however the stars at the top of the mountain where my DD's home stood alone.. and no light pollution were something which had to be seen to be believed..

You prefer to staycation than go to a different country for holidays


----------



## Tish (Jun 28, 2022)

Not Guilty I am really missing Bali and Fiji.

You have been to every state in your country


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 29, 2022)

We don't have states here.. but I've been to most counties in England and Scotland

Same question


----------



## Tish (Jun 29, 2022)

Not Guilty 

You don't mind rain


----------



## StarSong (Jun 29, 2022)

Guilty, but it's an unfair question.  We get so little rain here that I'm almost always thrilled to see it.  

You have a sectional sofa somewhere in your house.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2022)

Not Guilty

You have great grandchildren


----------



## StarSong (Jun 30, 2022)

Not guilty.  My oldest grandchild is only 10.  

You sometimes dog sit grand-dogs, and are happy to do so.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 30, 2022)

guilty

you have apples growing on your apple tree


----------



## Tish (Jun 30, 2022)

Not Guilty

You eat fruit every day


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 30, 2022)

Not guilty

You have spent more than a month in a foreign country


----------



## StarSong (Jul 1, 2022)

Not guilty

You've used a ride share service like Uber or Lyft.


----------



## Tish (Jul 1, 2022)

Not Guilty

You have caught a water taxi


----------



## StarSong (Jul 1, 2022)

Guilty

You've helped crew a sailboat.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 1, 2022)

Not guilty

You have dived (dove?) off the high dive


----------



## StarSong (Jul 2, 2022)

Not guilty of an extreme high dive.  

You're afraid of heights.


----------



## Tish (Jul 2, 2022)

Not Guilty

You have been Rock Climbing


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2022)

Guilty

You've fostered animals in the past


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 4, 2022)

guilty

you've put in a water fountain in the past


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2022)

Guilty.. currently in the garden

You have bird houses and feeders..


----------



## Tish (Jul 4, 2022)

Guilty

You buy things in bulk


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2022)

Guilty

You wear your hair in a bun...


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 6, 2022)

not-guilty (bald)

you paint your nails


----------



## Tish (Jul 6, 2022)

Guilty

You have had a lemmington


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 7, 2022)

not guilty

you get a pedicure


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 7, 2022)

Not guilty..manicures only

You buy most of your shopping online


----------



## StarSong (Jul 7, 2022)

Not guilty for food and most household supplies, guilty for almost everything else.

You sometimes cook Asian-inspired meals.


----------



## Tish (Jul 7, 2022)

Not Guilty

You think professional sports players get paid way to much.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 8, 2022)

Very guilty

You watch less and less professional sports.


----------



## Tish (Jul 8, 2022)

Guiltyish

You weed your garden regularly


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2022)

Guilty

You enjoy visiting the zoo


----------



## Gemma (Jul 9, 2022)

Not guilty 

You have a Bakery close by.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 9, 2022)

Guilty but I don't use it.  

You do nearly all of your own baking rather than purchasing baked goods.


----------



## Tish (Jul 9, 2022)

Guilty

You have indoor plants


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2022)

Guilty

You are your own gardener


----------



## StarSong (Jul 10, 2022)

Not guilty

You've tried the "stand and balance on one foot for ten seconds" check that's been going around on the internet.  (( passed)
https://www.theguardian.com/society...ne-leg-useful-health-test-later-life-research


----------



## Tish (Jul 10, 2022)

Not Guilty

You like the taste of Garlic


----------



## StarSong (Jul 11, 2022)

Mostly guilty, but not in everything.  Don't care for it in mashed potatoes, for instance.  I was once served chocolate chip cookies that had garlic in them.  Why anyone would intentionally ruin a perfectly good cookie is beyond me...
Think I'm kidding?  I did a search and voila, recipes aplenty: 
https://www.food.com/recipe/garlic-chocolate-chip-cookies-28771

You buy green onions (scallions) when they're in season, chop and freeze them in big freezer bags for use in soups and other hot dishes throughout the year.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 11, 2022)

Not guilty

You have naturally curly hair.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 11, 2022)

Guilty

If you have straight hair, at some points in your life you envied people with curly hair.  If you have curly hair, you envied people with straight hair.


----------



## Tish (Jul 11, 2022)

Guilty

You find reality t.v. boring


----------



## StarSong (Jul 12, 2022)

Guilty - not only boring but remarkably distasteful.  

You'll check out the Amazon Prime Day deals today and tomorrow to see if anything interesting pops up.


----------



## Tish (Jul 12, 2022)

Guilty

You like to watch the Olympics.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 13, 2022)

Not guilty.. aside from some track & field

You prefer the winter Olympics to summer


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 13, 2022)

Guilty

In winter, you prefer a jacket versus a coat.


----------



## Right Now (Jul 13, 2022)

Guilty

You don't care for lemons or limes.


----------



## Tish (Jul 13, 2022)

Not Guilty

You do not read or watch SciFi


----------



## StarSong (Jul 13, 2022)

Not guilty.  I like a fair amount of SciFi.   

You don't care for action hero TV shows or movies.


----------



## Tish (Jul 14, 2022)

Not guilty, I do like them.

You prefer to read the book before watching the movie.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 15, 2022)

Guilty

You sometimes decide the movie is much better than the book...


----------



## Tish (Jul 15, 2022)

Guilty in some, believe it or not, that happened with Hitchhiker guide to the galaxy.

You like Tom Cruise movies.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 15, 2022)

Not guilty.  I don't much care for Tom Cruise, period. 

You find it difficult to sleep when the sun has risen.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 15, 2022)

Not guilty

Your favorite vacation was not in your own country.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 16, 2022)

Not guilty.  I've loved all of my vacations (including one in Chicago, that toddlin' town) for different reasons. I'd be hard pressed to choose a favorite.  

For vacations, you generally prefer beaches to mountains.


----------



## Tish (Jul 16, 2022)

Guilty

You have been scuba diving.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 16, 2022)

Not guilty

You know someone who currently is in jail/prison.


----------



## Gemma (Jul 17, 2022)

Guilty

Your city has a low crime rate.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2022)

Guilty...very low

You still have a landline connection


----------



## Tish (Jul 17, 2022)

Guilty although it is never used

You don't like white bread


----------



## Medusa (Jul 17, 2022)

Not Guilty

You leave wet towels on the bed.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 17, 2022)

Not guilty on that since I was a teenager - maybe younger.  

You've been to a seaside or beach within the last week.


----------



## Medusa (Jul 17, 2022)

Not guilty and that sucks.  

You sing out loud when you're alone.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 17, 2022)

Guilty.  Also when my family is around, though I can't carry a note too well.  It's considered a "there goes Mom/Grandma/Sweetie again" kinda thing.  What I lack in talent I make up for in enthusiasm.   

You have a calculator on your desk even though your computer and phones have built in calculators.


----------



## Medusa (Jul 17, 2022)

Not Guilty; I'm minimalist.  

You sleep with a mask.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 18, 2022)

*Not guilty

You have attended a performance on Broadway.*


----------



## Tish (Jul 18, 2022)

Not Guilty

You like dark chocolate


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 18, 2022)

Guilty

Your primary physician is a woman.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2022)

Not Guilty..it's been so long since we got to see a doctor in person..(pre covid).. I wouldn't know _which_ sex they were 

You have a childrens' playground near your home


----------



## StarSong (Jul 19, 2022)

Guilty.  

You live within a mile of a public park.


----------



## Tish (Jul 19, 2022)

Guilty

Your lawn dies every winter


----------



## StarSong (Jul 20, 2022)

Not guilty.  My lawn thrives in the winter because it's the rainy season, then dies most summers due to heat and drought.

You have at least one rose bush in your garden.


----------



## Tish (Jul 20, 2022)

Guilty

You like Lavander


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 20, 2022)

Guilty, love it!

You hide special snacks so there's some left when you are ready to eat.


----------



## Gemma (Jul 20, 2022)

Not guilty

Your eyes are bothered by bright lights.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 20, 2022)

Guilty

You enjoy listening to comedians


----------



## StarSong (Jul 21, 2022)

Guilty-ish.  Depends on the comedian.  

You don't listen to podcasts.


----------



## Tish (Jul 21, 2022)

Guilty

You like to play card games


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 24, 2022)

_Guilty

You had rain last night._


----------



## Tish (Jul 24, 2022)

Guilty

You like Batman movies


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 24, 2022)

Not guilty

You have caught a wedding bouquet.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2022)

Not guilty.. never wanted to...

You've owned an exotic pet


----------



## Tish (Jul 25, 2022)

Not Guilty

You have a removable shower head


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 25, 2022)

Guilty

You have paddled a canoe.


----------



## Gemma (Jul 25, 2022)

Guilty...love to canoe

You have went on a chartered fishing trip.


----------



## Tish (Jul 26, 2022)

Not guilty

YOu have been Glamping.


----------



## Millyd (Jul 26, 2022)

Not guilty 

You have booked Airbnb only be disappointed in the accommodation despite good reviews


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2022)

Guilty..

You have a holiday ( vacation) booked


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 27, 2022)

Not guilty

Your car is manual transmission.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2022)

Guilty

You top up  your own motor  oil and water etc..


----------



## Tish (Jul 27, 2022)

Guilty

You have a pushy pet


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 29, 2022)

??? I have no pets

You have/had rental property.


----------



## Tish (Jul 29, 2022)

Not Guilty

You have won a medal or award.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 29, 2022)

Guilty

You watch netflix more than regular TV Channels


----------



## StarSong (Jul 30, 2022)

Guilty

You almost never watch TV channels that have commercials.


----------



## Tish (Jul 30, 2022)

Guilty

You drink at least 6 glasses of water a day.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 31, 2022)

Guilty.. I drink a lot of water..

You have freckles


----------



## StarSong (Jul 31, 2022)

Not guilty

Your skintone has lightened as you've gotten older.


----------



## Tish (Jul 31, 2022)

Guilty

You have worn False eyelashes?


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 1, 2022)

Not guilty

You are expecting a grocery delivery today.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 1, 2022)

Not guilty

You travel by bus sometimes


----------



## StarSong (Aug 1, 2022)

Not guilty

You wear eyeliner sometimes.


----------



## Tish (Aug 1, 2022)

Guilty

You love to play with your Grandchildren


----------



## Gemma (Aug 2, 2022)

Not guilty...youngest is 26 years old

You have great grandchildren.


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 2, 2022)

Not guilty

You were a lifeguard at one time.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 2, 2022)

Not guilty

You have been married more than one time


----------



## Right Now (Aug 2, 2022)

Guilty

You played with marbles as a child


----------



## Tish (Aug 2, 2022)

Guilty

You played a team sport at school


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 2, 2022)

Guilty.. several

You've donated clothes to charity recently


----------



## Tish (Aug 3, 2022)

Guilty

You like fruit smoothies.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 4, 2022)

Not guilty..

You wear Crocs


----------



## Right Now (Aug 4, 2022)

Never!  

You frequent your local library often


----------



## Gemma (Aug 4, 2022)

Not guilty

When it comes to sneakers, you buy name brand.


----------



## Tish (Aug 4, 2022)

Guilty

You wear a sunhat


----------



## StarSong (Aug 4, 2022)

Rarely guilty, but I do try to stay out of the sun. 

Despite being pretty sure you tripped over your own feet you still check behind you in hopes of learning you actually stumbled over something. (It somehow feels better to blame that big block of wood than your own clumsiness...)


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 5, 2022)

Guilty...lol 

You have  swimming pool...


----------



## StarSong (Aug 5, 2022)

Guilty and loving it.  We keep it covered to bring evaporation to near-zero, since water is so precious.  That means it's bathwater warm 90°-92° these days so we swim in the early mornings.   

You learned to ice skate on a pond or other natural body of water rather than a rink.


----------



## tinytn (Aug 5, 2022)

You betcha im guilty . we happen to be raised near a beautiful lake, was our swimming hole almost in our back yard and also ice skated every Winter!!  Loved it,,

You go to the grocery store now a days and see prices soaring and your bank account dwindling week by week..


----------



## StarSong (Aug 5, 2022)

Guilty - prices increase almost every week.  Just a bit, but they march steadily upward.  Unless an item is on a featured sale, from one month the the next almost nothing remains the same price.

When foods you regularly eat go on sale, you are stocking up more than in the past.


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2022)

Guilty

You have medication you take every day


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2022)

Guilty

You live near a shooting range


----------



## Gemma (Aug 6, 2022)

Guilty...have one on my own property

You stash cash away for a rainy day fund.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 6, 2022)

Guilty - keep cash on hand in case of an emergency where CCs can't be used.  

When you unexpectedly catch your reflection in a store window, unlike earlier times in your life, you no longer immediately recognize yourself. (Hmm... who is that older woman? Oh wow, it's ME!!)


----------



## Tish (Aug 6, 2022)

Not Guilty

You hate being rushed


----------



## StarSong (Aug 6, 2022)

Guilty.  

You're a procrastinator.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2022)

Not Guilty.. ( on the whole)

You always got along with your in-laws..


----------



## Tish (Aug 7, 2022)

Guilty

You hate people that backstab others.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 7, 2022)

Guilty

You have a favorite TV show?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 8, 2022)

Guilty

You share a cellphone plan with a family member


----------



## StarSong (Aug 8, 2022)

Guilty - my husband

You share at least one paid subscription password with other family members.


----------



## Tish (Aug 8, 2022)

Guilty

You have more than one project going.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 9, 2022)

Not guilty....I wish I had

You buy bath and body lotions from Garden centre shops


----------



## StarSong (Aug 9, 2022)

Not sure what you mean by garden centre shops so I'll say not guilty.  (Here they are shops that sell plants, outdoor furniture and other gardening supplies.)

I buy soap, shampoo, conditioner and body lotions at large stores like Costco and Target. 

You don't necessarily follow everything he says, but you rather like this pope's style.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 9, 2022)

Garden centres here also have independent stores within the garden centre which sell High end products.. Clothing... and Body lotions , soaps and perfumes , candles, ornaments etc... 

Not guilty.. I've taken not one iota of notice of anything the current pope has said.....not deliberately , just not interested ..

You regularly power wash your drive and paths..


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 9, 2022)

Not guilty!

You bake pies.


----------



## Tish (Aug 9, 2022)

Not Guilty

You like Cheese cake


----------



## StarSong (Aug 10, 2022)

Guilty - but it doesn't like me so I don't eat it.  

Your digestive system has more food sensitivities now than in younger years.


----------



## Tish (Aug 10, 2022)

Not Guilty

You suffer from heartburn


----------



## StarSong (Aug 11, 2022)

Not guilty.  

You've taken a plane trip since March 2020.


----------



## Tish (Aug 11, 2022)

Not Guilty

You have friends that you have known since you were in your teens.


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 12, 2022)

Not guilty

You like swashbuckling films.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 13, 2022)

Guilty.  

You still seem to accumulate coins despite mostly being cashless.


----------



## Tish (Aug 13, 2022)

Guilty

You watch YouTube


----------



## StarSong (Aug 16, 2022)

Guilty, but only when researching or looking for a specific video.  

Since your senior years you rarely have to drag yourself out of bed, unlike most of your earlier life.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 16, 2022)

Guilty.. rarely because I don't have to get up before my body is ready...

You think traffic has doubled on the roads in recent times


----------



## StarSong (Aug 16, 2022)

Not guilty.  It seems a bit lighter than pre-pandemic levels. 

Your area's gasoline prices are inching down.


----------



## Tish (Aug 16, 2022)

Guilty, finally.

Your Furbaby is very photogenic


----------



## Owlivia (Aug 16, 2022)

Guilty, have photos and smile looking at them.

You wish you had known then what you know now.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 17, 2022)

Guilty

If you knew then what you know now, you probably would have made a whole different series of mistakes.


----------



## Tish (Aug 17, 2022)

Guilty 

You know how to prune Roses.


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 18, 2022)

*Not guilty

School has already started where you live.*


----------



## StarSong (Aug 18, 2022)

Guilty.  Last week.  

You are still employed.


----------



## Tish (Aug 18, 2022)

Guilty

You Vacuum everyday


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 18, 2022)

Not guilty

Your pet is older than 5 years.


----------



## Millyd (Aug 18, 2022)

Guilty

You renew your drivers licence every 10 years


----------



## Tish (Aug 19, 2022)

Not Guilty ( Every 5 years)

You have been a coach


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 23, 2022)

Not guilty

Your spouse is/was over 6 feet tall or under 5 feet tall.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 23, 2022)

Not guilty

You're a little shocked (as you often are this time of year) that the holidays aren't that far away.  10 weeks until Halloween, 18 until Christmas.


----------



## Tish (Aug 23, 2022)

Guilty

You have completed your Christmas shopping.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 23, 2022)

Gracious no.  Barely even started!  

You host your family's Christmas celebration.


----------



## Seren (Aug 23, 2022)

Guilty, though not during Covid...

You hide treats around the house to nibble when no one's looking.


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 24, 2022)

not guilty

somedays you rather hide out in the house, then facing the world


----------



## StarSong (Aug 24, 2022)

Rarely guilty

Housing sales have FINALLY slowed down in your area.


----------



## Tish (Aug 24, 2022)

Not Guilty

You only have four trains or more that depart from your town a day.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 25, 2022)

Not Guilty 

You access the forum on your phone


----------



## Tish (Aug 25, 2022)

Not Guilty

You are not scared of heights.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 27, 2022)

Not guilty.  I don't like heights.  

You are sometimes claustrophobic.


----------



## Tish (Aug 27, 2022)

Guilty

You always have at least one window open, regardless of the weather.


----------



## Owlivia (Aug 28, 2022)

Not guilty.

You have a stack of papers, magazines, books, etc. that you see getting higher and higher!


----------



## Gemma (Aug 28, 2022)

Not guilty

You have someone that smokes in your family.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 28, 2022)

No longer guilty.

None of your friends smoke anymore.


----------



## Tish (Aug 28, 2022)

Not Guilty

You no longer mow your own lawn.


----------



## Owlivia (Aug 29, 2022)

Guilty, but will probably need to do this again.

Your favorite drink is water.


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 29, 2022)

Not guilty

You belonged to a fraternity/sorority in college.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 29, 2022)

Not guilty

You remain close to several friends you knew in high school, despite now being scattered far and wide.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 29, 2022)

Not Guilty..

You've visited an Asian Country


----------



## Tish (Aug 29, 2022)

Guilty

You can ski


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 31, 2022)

not guilty

you enjoy sewing


----------



## Tish (Aug 31, 2022)

Not Guilty

You always have dessert


----------



## Gemma (Sep 1, 2022)

Not guilty

During your lifetime, you have visited someone in jail.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 1, 2022)

Guilty

Same question


----------



## Tish (Sep 1, 2022)

Guilty

You like Tulips


----------



## StarSong (Sep 1, 2022)

Guilty

Daisies make you smile


----------



## Tish (Sep 2, 2022)

Guilty

You like going to the beach.


----------



## Right Now (Sep 3, 2022)

Not Guilty.

You need to replace your hand towels.


----------



## Tish (Sep 3, 2022)

Not Guilty

You own a Tea set


----------



## StarSong (Sep 3, 2022)

Not guilty

You inherited numerous tea cups


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2022)

Not Guilty...

You have more than 2 entrances to your house


----------



## StarSong (Sep 3, 2022)

Guilty.  

Your main entrance has double doors.


----------



## Right Now (Sep 3, 2022)

Not guilty

You prefer flat pot holders to gloved holders.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 3, 2022)

Guilty

You have a garbage disposal.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2022)

Not Guilty

You would prefer to have a Dishwasher over a Tumble Dryer if you had to choose


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 4, 2022)

Not Guilty

You have a fortnightly bin collection


----------



## StarSong (Sep 4, 2022)

Not guilty.  All of our trash is picked up weekly.  

Your trash bins are provided by your city, town or disposal company.


----------



## Tish (Sep 4, 2022)

Guilty

Your Postman rides a bike.


----------



## Right Now (Sep 4, 2022)

Not guilty.

You pay most of your bills online.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 4, 2022)

@Trish LOL - Not hardly on the bicycle.  Presuming because you asked that question that yours does.  I'd never heard of that before so did a little research.  As it happens there are 50 bicycle delivery routes in the US (in Arizona and Florida).  While doing this I went down an internet rabbit hole and learned another fascinating (to me) fact.  Hope you find it interesting, too.        

Turns out that the route serving Havasupai Indians who live at the bottom of the Grand Canyon, is done by a daily mule train of 10-22 mules that travel 9 miles down to the Supai Post Office. It takes 3 hours to get down and 5 hours to get back up. The post office at the top of the canyon (Peach Springs, Arizona also has walk in freezers for food destined for delivery by this daily mule train.

Who knew!?!  

My own USPS deliverer has a little Jeep type mail truck but parks it a few blocks away and walks the route.  Goes up one side of the street and down the other so that he returns to his truck when his pack is empty.  Then moves the truck and does the next group of houses.  

p.s. I'd already written all this out by the time @Right Now answered and didn't want to delete all my hard work (and rabbit hole chasing).

*Guilty on paying most of my bills online.

You don't do any financial online business via your phone, only your computer. 
*


----------



## Tish (Sep 5, 2022)

@StarSong  That is Fascinating, three hours via mule, I am going to have to search Youtube for that one.

Guilty

You enjoy researching things.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 5, 2022)

Guilty, for sure.  (I'm glad you also enjoyed that little bit of trivia.)

As long as you have internet access and a working computer, you can't imagine ever being bored.


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 5, 2022)

guilty

you also watch documentaries on your computer


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2022)

Guilty..occasionally on Youtube, but I prefer to watch them on TV

Your favourite TV show is a Comedy


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 6, 2022)

Guilty

You watch now and again on Youtube the life of people living in far remote villages


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2022)

Pebbles said:


> Guilty
> 
> You watch now and again on Youtube the life of people living in far remote villages


Guilty... especially places like Afghanistan and India.. 

You listen to music when you're in the shower


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 6, 2022)

Not guilty

You will be traveling at Christmas.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 6, 2022)

Not guilty

You avoid traveling on holidays.


----------



## Right Now (Sep 6, 2022)

Guilty

You prefer actual dirt and grass under your feet, rather than sand.


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 6, 2022)

guilty

you watch renovation shows for ideas?


----------



## Tish (Sep 6, 2022)

Guilty

You have painted your walls in the past 2 years


----------



## StarSong (Sep 6, 2022)

Not guilty.  

Your house's interior could use new paint and carpet but you're putting it off for logistical reasons.


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 6, 2022)

not guilty

 you still use wallpaper


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 6, 2022)

Guilty

You would like to live elsewhere.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 7, 2022)

Guilty, same town but different apartment.

You've lived in a "haunted house."


----------



## Tish (Sep 7, 2022)

Guilty

You collect things


----------



## StarSong (Sep 8, 2022)

Not guilty

Someone has thrown you a surprise party that actually surprised you.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 8, 2022)

Guilty, many moons ago

You need a new winter coat/jacket.


----------



## Tish (Sep 8, 2022)

Not Guilty

You enjoy going to art galleries.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2022)

Not guilty..

You've visited London England


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 9, 2022)

not guilty

you have fruit tree's on your property


----------



## Tish (Sep 9, 2022)

Guilty

You enjoy star gazing


----------



## StarSong (Sep 9, 2022)

Guilty - 

You can manage to enjoy about three hours in a museum, after which you're ready to do something else.


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 10, 2022)

Depends on the type of museum and how large, could spend many hours or just a few.

You've bought or bid for things at an auction.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 10, 2022)

Guilty

You own a boat


----------



## Tish (Sep 10, 2022)

Not Guilty

You own a Jetski.


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 10, 2022)

Not guilty.

You cut your own hair.


----------



## Gemma (Sep 10, 2022)

Guilty

You like sitting around a bonfire.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 11, 2022)

Gemma said:


> Guilty
> 
> You like sitting around a bonfire.


Not guilty.  However, I like the _idea _of sitting around a bonfire. Actually doing so means frequent shifting to avoid smoke, sparks and ash. 

You like toasting marshmallows.


----------



## Right Now (Sep 11, 2022)

Guilty - but don't get to do it much at all.

You enjoy the foliage change every year.


----------



## Tish (Sep 11, 2022)

Guilty

The sound of rain relaxes you


----------



## StarSong (Sep 11, 2022)

Guilty

You love the sound of a rocking thunderstorm.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 12, 2022)

Guilty

You have been to a bullfight.


----------



## Right Now (Sep 12, 2022)

Not guilty

You have actually plucked an orange from the tree in an orchard.


----------



## Tish (Sep 12, 2022)

Guilty


You have a no junk mail sign on your letter box.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 12, 2022)

Not guilty.  It wouldn't do any good in the US.  The USPS doesn't filter out junk mail.  

More than half of your mail each day goes straight into the trash or shredder.


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 12, 2022)

Not guilty.

You have been or would like to visit your nation's important historic sites.


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 13, 2022)

not guilty done over the years

You have had a ride in a side car before


----------



## StarSong (Sep 13, 2022)

Not guilty

You love riding a motorcycle (passenger for me, but still)


----------



## Tish (Sep 13, 2022)

Guilty

You collect coins.


----------



## Right Now (Sep 13, 2022)

Not Guilty

You check the stock market daily.


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 13, 2022)

not guilty

you enjoy making muffins


----------



## StarSong (Sep 13, 2022)

Guilty

You rarely use the oven when the weather is hot.


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 13, 2022)

guilty

you enjoy grilling, or BBQing, depending on which country you are from


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 13, 2022)

Guilty eating it, not doing it    

You have seen a US President in person.


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 14, 2022)

not guilty

You've been to the zoo lately


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2022)

Not guilty.. not since I was 7...

You eat from paper plates to save washing up


----------



## Right Now (Sep 14, 2022)

Not guilty!  

You enjoy grocery shopping.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 14, 2022)

Guilty

You don't particularly like clothes shopping.


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 14, 2022)

guilty

you like to draw or paint pictures


----------



## Right Now (Sep 14, 2022)

Guilty

Songs stick in your head for days at a time.


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 14, 2022)

not guilty

you like making silk flowers


----------



## Right Now (Sep 14, 2022)

not guilty  - like the real thing.

You wear your hat on backwards.


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 14, 2022)

not guilty

You have a certain cup you drink coffee or tea out of everyday


----------



## Right Now (Sep 14, 2022)

Guilty..... says "think happy thoughts" on it

You prefer shoelaces to elastic bungies on your sneakers.


----------



## Tish (Sep 14, 2022)

Guilty

You love the ocean.


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 15, 2022)

Guilty

You are looking forward to cold weather (if you are in the Northern Hemisphere) or hot weather (if you are in the Southern Hemisphere.)

*TLDR:* You are looking forward to the change of seasons!  or


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 15, 2022)

_Guilty!

Your residence is not brick*.*_


----------



## Tish (Sep 15, 2022)

Guilty

You like to embroider.


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 16, 2022)

Guilty

You walk barefoot in your home and in the yard.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 16, 2022)

Usually guilty on both counts, but less so these days in my yard because the grass is crunchy underfoot due to the drought. 

Your home's exterior is primarily white.


----------



## Tish (Sep 16, 2022)

Not Guilty

You have rugs in your home.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 17, 2022)

Guilty 

You watch HGTV.  (I do not)


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 17, 2022)

Not Guilty

You attend religious services at least monthly.


----------



## Tish (Sep 17, 2022)

Not Guilty

You love baby animals


----------



## StarSong (Sep 18, 2022)

Guilty.  Of course. I'm not a monster!  

You've see the mother and baby sloth video.




(There are longer versions, too.)


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 18, 2022)

guilty (just now)

You watch home shows..


----------



## Tish (Sep 18, 2022)

Not Guilty

You watch cooking shows


----------



## Right Now (Sep 18, 2022)

Not guilty

Your thoughts wander.


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 18, 2022)

Not Guilty.

You laugh out loud at some comedy tv.

Whoops- answering Tish's ?

Guilty, thoughts do wander answering Right Now's ?


_You have a secret stash of favorite things - snacks, books, or whatever? _


----------



## StarSong (Sep 19, 2022)

Not guilty.  No stashes held secret from my husband.  

You look through your spouses phone and texts.  (I do not.)


----------



## dobielvr (Sep 19, 2022)

Not guilty..should have lol

Done any impulse buying?


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 19, 2022)

Guilty

Your parents were divorced.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 19, 2022)

Guilty-ish.  They didn't divorce until they were in their 80s.

Your parents SHOULD have divorced.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)

Guilty...

( I never looked through my husbands' phone either.. and I should have )

You have more siblings than in-law siblings


----------



## Tish (Sep 19, 2022)

Not Guilty

Your Internet is always on.


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 20, 2022)

Not guilty.

Melancholy sometimes just surprises you at unexpected moments.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 20, 2022)

Not guilty..

You wear fake tan..


----------



## Tish (Sep 20, 2022)

Not Guilty

You always wear some Jewelry


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 21, 2022)

Not guilty

You have everyday dishes and dishes for special occassions/holidays...


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2022)

Not guilty..

You decorate your home for Autumn


----------



## Tish (Sep 21, 2022)

Not Guilty

You like sitting by an open fire


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2022)

Guilty

You colour coordinate your clothes pegs on the washing line..


----------



## StarSong (Sep 22, 2022)

LOL.  I was going to say absolutely not guilty.   I hang my clothes to dry in my garage - it's warm enough here year round to do that, so I don't have clothes pegs, never mind color coordinated ones.  Then I thought for a moment.  Truth is, I use blue hangers for DH's clothes and salmon for mine.  When the kids lived at home, DD's were pink, one DS's was green, the other, white.  So much easier for them to grab their clothes off the drying rack and put them away. 

Even though my first instinct was to say not guilty, the truth is I'm absolutely guilty.  Just with hangers, not pegs.  

Staying on this subject, here's the next question:
You hang some or all of your clothes to dry, at least most of the time.


----------



## Tish (Sep 22, 2022)

Guilty

Your sports team is doing well this season.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 22, 2022)

Guilty.  Go Dodger Blue! (Los Angeles Dodgers, a Major League Baseball team) 

You love oatmeal and eat it in one form or another almost every day.


----------



## dobielvr (Sep 22, 2022)

Not guilty

Potato chips...you can't eat just one?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 23, 2022)

Guilty.  That's why rarely purchase them.  

Sometimes you do or did put potato chips on your sandwiches.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 23, 2022)

Not guilty 

You have a sibling 90+ years old.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 23, 2022)

Not guilty..even my mum wouldn't have reached 90 yet...


You still have some  text books from your own time at school


----------



## StarSong (Sep 23, 2022)

Not guilty  

At least one of your siblings is older or younger than you by ten years or more.


----------



## Tish (Sep 23, 2022)

Not Guilty

You make your own icepops.


----------



## Gemma (Sep 24, 2022)

Not guilty

You like a lot of ice in a cold beverage.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 24, 2022)

Not guilty.  A few cubes suffice.  

Your refrigerator has an ice cube dispenser on the door.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 24, 2022)

Not guilty

You have a bidet.


----------



## Tish (Sep 24, 2022)

Not Guilty

You have ceiling fans.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 24, 2022)

Not guilty

Your nearest neighbor lives alone.


----------



## Gemma (Sep 24, 2022)

Guilty

You like watching adventure movies.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2022)

Not guilty..

Your biggest meal of the day is at Lunchtime


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 25, 2022)

*Guilty, usually

You will be out-of-town for Christmas*


----------



## Gemma (Sep 25, 2022)

Not guilty

You decorate your home for Christmas.


----------



## Tish (Sep 25, 2022)

Guilty

You have built-in wardrobes.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 27, 2022)

_Not Guilty

You have a walk-in closet._


----------



## Tish (Sep 27, 2022)

Not guilty

You volunteer at a good will center.


----------



## Right Now (Sep 29, 2022)

Not guilty

You send many handwritten notes.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 29, 2022)

Not Guilty

You have taken small items from work.


----------



## Tish (Sep 29, 2022)

Not Guilty

You like handmade items


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 29, 2022)

Guilty

You like walking in the snow.


----------



## Gemma (Sep 29, 2022)

Guilty

You feed the wildlife.


----------



## Right Now (Sep 30, 2022)

Not guilty

You like looking at the stars at night.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 30, 2022)

Guilty

You like to ride a bicycle.


----------



## Tish (Sep 30, 2022)

Not Guilty

You have been to London


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 30, 2022)

*Guilty

You have attended protest marches, rallies, etc.*


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 1, 2022)

Not Guilty

You have gone to live concerts.


----------



## Tish (Oct 1, 2022)

Guilty

You are detail oriented.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 3, 2022)

Depends on the situation

You will have houseguests at Christmas.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 4, 2022)

Not Guilty

You put one leg of your jeans on at a time.


----------



## Tish (Oct 4, 2022)

Guilty

You wear a belt


----------



## Gemma (Oct 4, 2022)

Not guilty

You have a pocket knife.


----------



## Tish (Oct 5, 2022)

Guilty

You like penguins


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 6, 2022)

Guilty 

Your spouse is/was an only child.


----------



## Tish (Oct 6, 2022)

Not Guilty

You prefer to read nonfiction to fiction.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2022)

Guilty

You use a wrist wrest  at your computer


----------



## Tish (Oct 7, 2022)

Guilty

You are enjoying the cooler weather.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 8, 2022)

Guilty!

You can read music.


----------



## Tish (Oct 8, 2022)

Guilty

You have tried Caligraphy.


----------



## Gemma (Oct 9, 2022)

Guilty

You have made a macrame plant hanger.


----------



## Tish (Oct 9, 2022)

Not Guilty

You have redecorated.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 12, 2022)

Not guilty

You are an aunt/uncle to 10+ people.


----------



## Tish (Oct 12, 2022)

Not Guilty

You change your own lightbulbs


----------



## Bella (Oct 12, 2022)

Guilty

You change your own underwear.


----------



## Tish (Oct 13, 2022)

Guilty 

You always cook more than needed.


----------



## Bella (Oct 13, 2022)

Guilty

You like to have a cocktail.


----------



## Tish (Oct 14, 2022)

Not Guilty

You play card games.


----------



## Bella (Oct 14, 2022)

Not guilty. I love to play cards, but no one I presently know is interested. 

You like to play board games.


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 14, 2022)

Guilty

Did you ever go water skiing?


----------



## Bella (Oct 14, 2022)

Guilty

You like to fish.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 15, 2022)

Not guilty

You will be going to a craft fair this weekend.


----------



## Tish (Oct 15, 2022)

Not Guilty

You have more than 4 handbags


----------



## Right Now (Oct 16, 2022)

Guilty

You have seen a ghost before.


----------



## Tish (Oct 16, 2022)

Guilty I think

You have a coffee making Machine


----------



## Bella (Oct 16, 2022)

Not guilty. Hate 'em. I pour over! 

You have a bread machine.


----------



## Right Now (Oct 16, 2022)

Not guilty

You've been before a judge in your younger years.


----------



## Tish (Oct 17, 2022)

Not Guilty

You prefer full cream milk.


----------



## Bella (Oct 17, 2022)

Guilty, if you mean whole milk. I think that's what y'all call full cream milk in the land down under. If not, please edumacate me. 

You prefer Coke to Pepsi.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 17, 2022)

Not guilty!

You were in high school debate club.


----------



## Bella (Oct 17, 2022)

Guilty

You played sports in high school.


----------



## Tish (Oct 18, 2022)

Guilty

You have won a sporting award


----------



## Bella (Oct 18, 2022)

Guilty... swimming. 

You have a fireplace.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 19, 2022)

Not guilty

You have/had goldfish.


----------



## Tish (Oct 19, 2022)

Guilty

You have a terrarium


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 20, 2022)

_Not guilty

You can play the piano._


----------



## Tish (Oct 20, 2022)

Guilty

You own a Bonsai tree


----------



## Right Now (Oct 20, 2022)

Not Guilty

You need to buy more postage stamps.


----------



## Gemma (Oct 20, 2022)

Not guilty

You eat dinner at a certain time everyday.


----------



## MountainRa (Oct 20, 2022)

Guilty

you haul all your houseplants back inside for the winter


----------



## Gemma (Oct 21, 2022)

Not guilty

You have a pair of Uggs.


----------



## Tish (Oct 21, 2022)

Guilty

You can square dance


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 24, 2022)

Not guilty

You have received a speeding ticket.


----------



## Bella (Oct 25, 2022)

Guilty

You've ridden a motorcycle.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 25, 2022)

Guilty

You have a aquarium.


----------



## Tish (Oct 25, 2022)

Not Guilty

You own a T-shirt of your favorite band


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 25, 2022)

Not guilty

You have more than 1 watch.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 26, 2022)

Not Guilty

You like feeding the goldfish in the park


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 26, 2022)

Not guilty

You have gotten sloshed on New Year's Eve


----------



## Tish (Oct 26, 2022)

Guilty

You have been skinny dipping


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 27, 2022)

Not Guilty

You have your own Pool


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 27, 2022)

Not guilty

You take a shower/bath once a day


----------



## Tish (Oct 27, 2022)

Guilty in Summer it's twice a day

When you wake up it's still dark outside.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 27, 2022)

Guilty [usually]

Your kitchen has more than 1 window


----------



## Tish (Oct 28, 2022)

Guilty

You freeze bread


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 29, 2022)

Guilty

You love garlic


----------



## Tish (Oct 30, 2022)

Guilty

You always start the day with a glass of water before a hot drink.


----------



## Gemma (Oct 30, 2022)

Guilty

You wake up without the use of an alarm clock.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 31, 2022)

Guilty

You sometimes blow your noise with same tissue/hanky


----------



## Tish (Oct 31, 2022)

Not Guilty

You have a T.V. in the bedroom


----------



## Gemma (Oct 31, 2022)

Not guilty

You eat snacks in bed.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 1, 2022)

Not guilty

You throw breakable things at the wall sometimes


----------



## Tish (Nov 1, 2022)

Not Guilty

You like Golf


----------



## Gemma (Nov 1, 2022)

Not guilty

You have had an appendectomy.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 2, 2022)

Guilty..

You do your own painting and decorating at home


----------



## Tish (Nov 2, 2022)

Guilty

You have French Windows


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 26, 2022)

Not guilty

You have kids under 30 years old.


----------



## Tish (Nov 26, 2022)

Guilty one.

You enjoy some modern music.


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 26, 2022)

Guilty

You have been to Europe in the past 5 years.


----------



## Tish (Nov 27, 2022)

Not Guilty

You enjoy mild weather.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 28, 2022)

Guilty

You brush your teeth before taking a shower.


----------



## Tish (Nov 28, 2022)

Guilty

You have a medicine cabinet mirror.


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 29, 2022)

Guilty

You were raised on a farm.


----------



## Tish (Nov 29, 2022)

Not Guilty

You used to walk to school


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 29, 2022)

Guilty

You have finished Xmas shopping.


----------



## Tish (Nov 30, 2022)

Guilty

You send Christmas cards


----------



## Gemma (Nov 30, 2022)

Guilty, a few

If you send Christmas cards, you always write a personal message in them.


----------



## Tish (Dec 1, 2022)

Guilty

You miss writing letters


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 2, 2022)

Not guilty, hate it!

You have a part in your hair.


----------



## Tish (Dec 3, 2022)

Guilty

You have the radio on most days


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 5, 2022)

Not guilty

You have a relative older than 100.


----------



## Tish (Dec 6, 2022)

Not Guilty

You celebrate Hanukkah


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 7, 2022)

Not guilty

You wear Xmas costume jewelry.


----------



## Tish (Dec 7, 2022)

Guilty


You have Christmas themed dishes


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2022)

Not Guilty

You still have  a record player


----------



## Tish (Dec 14, 2022)

Not Guilty

You have a t.v. in your bedroom


----------



## Gemma (Dec 14, 2022)

Not guilty

You get cold easily.


----------



## Tish (Dec 15, 2022)

Not Guilty

You are sensitive to loud noises.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 15, 2022)

Guilty

You wore eyeglasses as a child.


----------



## Gemma (Dec 15, 2022)

Not guilty

You had a happy childhood.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 16, 2022)

Guilty

You think you might be losing your hearing.


----------



## Gemma (Dec 16, 2022)

Not guilty

You have been fly fishing.


----------



## Tish (Dec 16, 2022)

Guilty

You have been rock climbing.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 16, 2022)

Not guilty

You have had chicken pox.


----------



## Tish (Dec 17, 2022)

Guilty

You have been ice skating


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2022)

Guilty..

You have snow where you are now  ..


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 18, 2022)

Guilty, not much though.

You have been to a live music venue this year.


----------



## Tish (Dec 19, 2022)

Not Guilty

You have been in a helicopter


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 19, 2022)

Not guilty

You can water ski.


----------



## Gemma (Dec 19, 2022)

Guilty

You play tennis.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 20, 2022)

Not guilty

Your residence is brick.


----------



## Tish (Dec 20, 2022)

Partially

You have vented heating


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 28, 2022)

Don't know what that means, so prob not guilty!

Your parents were married 50+ years.


----------



## Tish (Dec 28, 2022)

Sadly no, my mother died I think they were married for 12 years.

You hate waiting in line.


----------

